# Diskussionsthread: AMD Mantle - Auswirkungen auf Spieleleistung



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. November 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

					Während des APU13 Techdays soll Jorjen Katsman, Entwickler bei der niederländischen Spielschmiede Nixxes, welche für die PC-Portierung von Thief zuständig sind, eine Performance-Prognose für AMDs Mantle-API abgegeben haben. Demnach soll der Overhead gegenüber DirectX 11 von 40 auf 8 Prozent verringert worden sein. Ein Leistungsplus von 20 Prozent halte er für "nicht unrealistisch".

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul, immer her mit der Leistung


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Selbst wenn das Leistungsplus nur 10% betragen würde, wäre Mantle mit seinen anderen Vorzügen bereits ein sehr gelungenes Feature


----------



## Ich 15 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

20% ist doch schon etwas mehr als ich ursprünglich vermutet habe.


----------



## Skysnake (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Naja, passt ja ganz gut zu dem, was ich erwartet habe, irgendwas zwischen 20 und 50% Mehrleistung.


----------



## Iconoclast (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Das wäre Hammer. Durchweg 10-50% Mehrleistung, byebye DirectX.


----------



## Berserkervmax (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

wenn es wirklich 10% plus werden wäre das richtig geil !

Das müsste MS mit Direct X mal nachbessern !


----------



## Temjin951 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Das tolle daran ist doch, das man dann um aktuelle Spiele in höheren Settings zu spielen nicht mehr unbedingt die untere Oberklasse braucht sondern evtl schon die gehobene Mittelklasse für mehr als ansehnliche Ergebnisse reicht.
Natürlich definiert jeder was anderes bei höheren Settings und auch wo Mittel und Oberklasse anfängt, der Übergang ist ja teils fließend. 

Was mich aber brennend interessiert:
Bei der AMD Veranstaltung wurde ja auch über Linux (SteamOS) und Matle gesprochen, daher frage ich mich ob dann die jetzigen Valave Titel auch auf Mantle portiert werden, das sind zwar jetzt nicht die Leistungsfresser, aber so hätte man dann auch mit einer Einstiegs-Steambox schon eine Auswahl an Spielen die sehr gut ist. Ich meine auf ner Highend Kiste macht es keinen Unterschied ob Left 4 Dead jetzt mit 180 oder 240 FPS läuft.
Ich sehe gerade in Mantle das Potential den Kundenkreis der Publisher nach unten zu erweitern.


----------



## godfather22 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Temjin951 schrieb:


> Das tolle daran ist doch, das man dann um aktuelle Spiele in höheren Settings zu spielen nicht mehr unbedingt die untere Oberklasse braucht sondern evtl schon die gehobene Mittelklasse für mehr als ansehnliche Ergebnisse reicht.
> Natürlich definiert jeder was anderes bei höheren Settings und auch wo Mittel und Oberklasse anfängt, der Übergang ist ja teils fließend.
> 
> Was mich aber brennend interessiert:
> ...


 
Naja afaik hat Valve ja einen Deal mit Nvidia, deshalb halte ich das für etwas unwahrscheinlich aber wenn Nvidia doch noch auf den Mantle-Zug aufspringt...


----------



## eSportWarrior (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Na das währ ja was 

Direct X ist schon länger nicht mehr das Maß der Dinge, leider.

Ob jetzt Oberklasse,Mittelklasse oder sonstwas 20% Mehrleistung kann man immer irgendwo reinpacken. Besonders freuen wird sich halt die >Mittelklasse


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

20% macht schnell den Unterschied zwischen Mittel- und Oberklasse.


----------



## Locuza (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Naja afaik hat Valve ja einen Deal mit Nvidia, deshalb halte ich das für etwas unwahrscheinlich aber wenn Nvidia doch noch auf den Mantle-Zug aufspringt...


 Als Hardware-Zulieferer für die ersten Steam Boxen => Keine Mantle Versionen von Valve Spielen. 
Jep, ich sehe da einen Zusammenhang.


----------



## Rollora (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das wäre Hammer. Durchweg 10-50% Mehrleistung, byebye DirectX.


 hahahaha der war gut.
Richtig optimiert holst du aus OpenGL auch 20% raus, es läuft auf Windows, Linux, Mac und GPU Hersteller unabhängig. Wo ist hier das byebye DirectX?





M4xw0lf schrieb:


> 20% macht schnell den Unterschied zwischen Mittel- und Oberklasse.


 
Ich schätze hier ist aber jeweils BIS ZU gemeint, und somit nur in wenigen Szenen. Im Durchschnitt also wohl eher 5-10%?


----------



## Ich 15 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ich schätze hier ist aber jeweils BIS ZU gemeint, und somit nur in wenigen Szenen. Im Durchschnitt also wohl eher 5-10%?


Ich würde das so interpretieren das es einfach noch nicht fertiggestellt ist und sie es nicht genau wissen.(also von 10% bis 30% ist alles drin)


----------



## Locuza (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ich schätze hier ist aber jeweils BIS ZU gemeint, und somit nur in wenigen Szenen. Im Durchschnitt also wohl eher 5-10%?


 Im Schnitt werden es 6% sein, da der Programmierer jetzt aber die volle Verantwortung hat und auch einige Sachen beim Memory-Managment verhunzen kann etc. kann man auch von einer Performance von bis zu 20% ins Negative ausgehen.


----------



## ryzen1 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ich schätze hier ist aber jeweils BIS ZU gemeint, und somit nur in wenigen Szenen. Im Durchschnitt also wohl eher 5-10%?


 
Das wissen wir bei den ersten Benchmarks


----------



## Deltay (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

10% währen ehr enttäuschend es sind bei 50 fps gerade mal 5 mehr! wenn der jetzt gesagt hätte min 20%  dann währe es top!


----------



## Tiz92 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

20 % Mehrleistung wäre schon toll.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, passt ja ganz gut zu dem, was ich erwartet habe, irgendwas zwischen 20 und 50% Mehrleistung.


 
Das ist das, worauf ich gehofft habe. Günstiges MSAA dazu klingt auch nicht verkehrt. Ich warte mal geschmeidig ab, soviel Zeit habe ich noch bis zum nächsten Grafikkartenkauf.


----------



## Greos (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Ist es nicht total egal, ob es nun 5 oder 10% ( oder auch mehr) sind?

Jeder der eine AMD 7XXX hat, freut sich über den  Performance Gewinn.

Fast  jeder der eine Nvidia hat, wird wieder flamen.

Ist doch so oder so egal was Mantle bringt. Ist es gut, dann wird geflamet, das es AMD nur so schafft gegen Nvidia zu bestehen.

Ist es schlecht, kommen sie alle und lachen, wie unfähig AMD ist.

Wie immer wird sich das selbe Lied abspielen.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Na das währ ja ein cooles Versprechen u wirklich mal ein tolles FPS Plus mit einer Radeon!! ich bin Gespannt darauf u ebenso auf das Game


----------



## Xentinel (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

~20% mehr Performace klingt sehr gut, aber nachdem ganzen Hype mit Mantle hätte ich eher auf 30-45% getippt.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Greos schrieb:


> Ist es nicht total egal, ob es nun 5 oder 10% ( oder auch mehr) sind?
> 
> Jeder der eine AMD 7XXX hat, freut sich über den  Performance Gewinn.
> 
> ...


 

Nö... nicht jeder, ich bin nämlich Fanboy von Preis/Leistung und hab noch ne GTX 560Ti aber ich schau auch über den Tellerrand


----------



## XD-User (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Das ist das, worauf ich gehofft habe. Günstiges MSAA dazu klingt auch nicht verkehrt. Ich warte mal geschmeidig ab, soviel Zeit habe ich noch bis zum nächsten Grafikkartenkauf.


 
Sehe ich genau so, wäre mir am Samstag meine GTX 260-216 net in den Himmel geschieden würde ich mit der auch bis nächstes Jahr noch ausharren bis 20nm Karten kommen, nun muss ich mal gucken.
Auf jedenfall sind 20% schonmal eine schöne Sache, weiter so.


----------



## MrG (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Bei all der Euphorie frage ich mich immer mehr, wo soll die Leistung herkommen.
Ok. Mit Mantle schaffe ich es vielleicht bis zu 50% mehr Befehle??? X mal mehr Befehle??? an die GPU zu schicken.
Wenn meine Super-Duper-Hyper-Mega-GPU schon mit DX an ihrer Leistungs- und Belastungsgrenze arbeitet, was soll selbige mit mit noch mehr Anfragen machen.
Die GPU wird ja durch Mantle nicht schneller oder effizienter.

Einfach mal darüber nachdenken.


----------



## Locuza (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



MrG schrieb:


> Wenn meine Super-Duper-Hyper-Mega-GPU schon mit DX an ihrer Leistungs-  und Belastungsgrenze arbeitet, was soll selbige mit mit noch mehr  Anfragen machen.
> Die GPU wird ja durch Mantle nicht schneller oder effizienter.
> 
> Einfach mal darüber nachdenken.


 Du hast die Mantle Präsentation von Johan nicht gesehen oder?


----------



## steinschock (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Unter 20% macht der Aufwand kein Sinn.
Ich geh je nach Game von 20 - 40% aus, alles andere würde auch kein Anreitz für Entwickler sein da Zeit rein zu stecken.


----------



## Rollora (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



MrG schrieb:


> Bei all der Euphorie frage ich mich immer mehr, wo soll die Leistung herkommen.
> Ok. Mit Mantle schaffe ich es vielleicht bis zu 50% mehr Befehle??? X mal mehr Befehle??? an die GPU zu schicken.
> Wenn meine Super-Duper-Hyper-Mega-GPU schon mit DX an ihrer Leistungs- und Belastungsgrenze arbeitet, was soll selbige mit mit noch mehr Anfragen machen.
> Die GPU wird ja durch Mantle nicht schneller oder effizienter.
> ...


In vielen vielen Fällen müssen Befehle von der Engine auf der CPU erst vorsortiert und strukturiert werden, diverse Daten werden ständig synchronisiert. Das beschäftigt die GPU, vorallem aber die CPU. Außerdem ist ein ständiger Datentransfer im Gange.
Eine schlanke API macht vorallem eines: Nimmt einiges von der CPU weg, somit sind Befehle schneller bei der GPU, außerdem schon korrekt vorsortiert, während es sonst vielleicht die GPU noch machen muss. Es benötigt weniger Speicherbandbreite usw usf.
Außerdem ist es natürlich möglich, eine GPU schneller und effizienter Anzusprechen, sonst müsste man nicht seit Jeher immer wieder neue Engines entwerfen: neue Algorithmen und Tricks die CPU und GPU direkter, schneller und mit weniger Overheads anzuspruchen... eine API ist hier sehr im weg, eine schlanke API für nur eine Architektur ist natürlich viel effizienter wie eine API die mehrere Umwege über das Treibermanagement des Betriebssystems macht...

Einfach mal drüber nachdenken


----------



## hauptmann25 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

In der Realität werden es warscheinlich eher konstante 10-15%, man kann davon ausgehen dass eine Entwickler der selbst Mantle verwenden wird, wohl eher die Leistungsspitzen angeben wird als den Durchschnitt anzugeben. Dennoch sehr gut und freue mich darauf, Mantle hat ja noch mehr als nur reinen Performancezugewinn.


----------



## schlumpi13 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

mantle ... 
alles schön und toll aber ich hab so langsam das gefühl das amd damit pleite gehen könnte 
amd muss also für jedes spiel dann ein ordentliches sümmchen zahlen damit ihre karten mehr performance haben und die nutzer nicht aufrüsten müssen weil die leistung reicht 
gute idee amd


----------



## Ezzilo (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Für mich ist die Performance von Mantle 2. rangig und ein Fall von Nice2Have.
Vor allen freu ich mich darauf, zumindest bei Mantle Games, für dx11.1/2 Features nicht auf Win8 umsteigen zu müssen.

mfg


----------



## Iconoclast (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> mantle ...
> alles schön und toll aber ich hab so langsam das gefühl das amd damit pleite gehen könnte
> amd muss also für jedes spiel dann ein ordentliches sümmchen zahlen damit ihre karten mehr performance haben und die nutzer nicht aufrüsten müssen weil die leistung reicht
> gute idee amd


----------



## schlumpi13 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Iconoclast schrieb:


>


----------



## Locuza (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


>


 AMD wird schon eine brauchbare Kosten/Nutzenrechnung hoffentlich aufgestellt haben.
Sie müssen auch nicht direkt jedem Entwickler Millionen in den Rachen schmeißen.

Es würde mich wundern, wenn überhaupt Nennenswerte Summen direkt in solche Projekte fließen würden.


----------



## Xtreme RS (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Ich bin mir immer nich nicht sicher ob Mantle die Sache besser oder schlechter für uns PC Spieler wird. Werde es aber auf jeden Fall ausprobieren.


----------



## kr4yzed (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> mantle ...
> alles schön und toll aber ich hab so langsam das gefühl das amd damit pleite gehen könnte
> amd muss also für jedes spiel dann ein ordentliches sümmchen zahlen damit ihre karten mehr performance haben und die nutzer nicht aufrüsten müssen weil die leistung reicht
> gute idee amd


 
Kann man so sehen oder einfach auch so: In den kommenden Kaveri-APUs setzt der Grafikpart auf GCN. Das ermöglicht vielleicht endlich mal brauchbares Gaming auf APUs (720p mit hohen Details/1080p mit mittleren Details @ > 30fps). Wäre vor allem für Notebooks und HTPCs interessant. Wenn man sich folgenden Artikel anschaut [Update mit Video] AMD A10-7850K: Erste Leistungswerte der mantlefähigen Kaveri-APU in Battlefield 4 kommt Kaveri in BF4 ja schon ohne Mantle auf 28-40 FPS @ 1080p mit mittleren Details. Jetzt mal angenommen man darf einfach mit 1,2 multiplizieren (dürfte man von ausgehen, da die CPU mit Mantle nicht mehr limitieren sollte) sind wir bei 33,6-48 FPS, was ne ordentliche Leistung und ein spielbares Resultat wäre --> AMD verkauft mehr APUs und low-midend Grakas, das Geschäft, wo man eh den größten Umsatz mit macht. Im Highendsegment steht man bei Games mit Mantle auch besser dar usw. 
Weiterhin wird AMD kaum mehr für jedes Game bezahlen müssen, wenn sich bei DICE jetzt zeigt, dass Mantle eine Vereinfachung der Programmierung und bessere Resultate nach sich zieht.

BTT: 20% mehr GPU-Leistung nicht unrealistisch, ist mal sehr diplomatisch ausgedrückt. Klingt eher so als hätte Eidos selbst noch nicht genug Erfahrung sammeln können und gibt nur eine Schätzung ab. Die Aussage schließt auch nicht aus, dass die Mehrleistung über 20% beträgt.
Spekulatius bringen hier gar nix, einfach mal abwarten, was DICE damit rausholt.


----------



## drebbin (15. November 2013)

Es ist ohne frage besser für uns pc Spieler.
Selbst wenn der Gewinn gegenüber directX noch so klein ist, so macht es uns alle unabhängiger von directX und dementsprechend von Microsoft.
Ob ich nun am ende unter mantle oder DX die bessere Leistung erhalte interessiert mich nicht, aber wenn die potentielle Gefahr für windows dafür sorgt das Unter DX effizienter berechnet wird,dann können wir nur alle davon profitieren.


----------



## schlumpi13 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

glaubst du echt das bei den großen zugpferden wie battlefield und co. keine milionen ausgegeben werden?
klar mantle ist einfach zu programmieren aber es ist trotzdem ein mehr aufwand den die programmierer gut bezahlt haben wollen 
falls mantle wirklich super laufen sollte wird dann halt in unserem forum wieder ne kleinere gpu empfohlen weil die leistung eh reicht und nicht benötigt wird ...

nvidia wird selbst dann noch einen markt finden und sich gut verkaufen auch wenn es nicht so toll läuft wie aktuell , 
bei amd kommt mir das in etwa so vor wie ne rabatt aktion , auf kurzer dauer super aber auf ewig ''könnte'' es so den bach runter gehen.

und jetzt kommt nicht gleich wieder mit :


edit: 
ich will hier nicht gegen amd wettern bitte nicht falsch verstehen ...
ich meinte nur es könnte auch schief gehen


----------



## Locuza (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> glaubst du echt das bei den großen zugpferden wie battlefield und co. keine milionen ausgegeben werden?
> klar mantle ist einfach zu programmieren aber es ist trotzdem ein mehr aufwand den die programmierer gut bezahlt haben wollen


 Johan selber meinte AMD hat ihm keinem Dollar für die Umsetzung gegeben, denn er wollte natürlich selber die API haben. 
Man bezahlt auch nicht MS für die Nutzung von DX, es ist ein Angebot und dann entscheidet das Studio, welche API sie verwenden wollen. 

Das nicht doch irgendwo Geld geflossen ist, für Verträge oder die Engine Umsetzung möchte ich auch nicht ausschließen, aber das AMD wegen Mantle verarmt, da man doch bei jedem Spiel schmieren muss ist BS.


----------



## Selachier (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> klar mantle ist einfach zu programmieren aber es ist trotzdem ein mehr aufwand den die programmierer gut bezahlt haben wollen



So denkt vl der "normale" Anwendungsentwickler (und auch hier gibt es massig Leute, die auf Innovation stehen und gerne neue Sachen ausprobieren), wenn Spieleentwickler nur so denken würden, dann würden wir schon ewig in der Entwicklung stagnieren...
Ausserdem lässt sich ein Spiel mit geringeren Hardwareanforderungen unter Umständen auch an mehr Leute verkaufen, nicht jeder hat immer das Top-System zu Hause stehen.

Und zu guter Letzt: AMD müsste dann jetzt ja schon Pleite sein, AMD muss Mantle nicht "verkaufen", wenn es keinen Anklang findet, dann war es rausgeschmissenes Geld, GraKas würde AMD trotzdem immernoch verkaufen, DirectX ist für AMD ja nicht aus der Welt...


----------



## OriginalOrigin (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Ich hoffe echt das Nvidia das aufgreift. Das wäre ansonsten echt ein fetter Arschtritt für alle mit Geforce Grafikkarten. Die AMD Karten sind billiger und es gibt 20% mehr Leistung, wenn es den stimmt.


----------



## Lukystrike (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

keiner in diesem forum wird jemals die kleinere grafikkarte empfehlen ... was ein irrglaube 

lieber wird das eyefinity auf 6 monitore aufgestockt oder einfach mit dem crossfire auf dem trippel monitor setup gedownsampled


----------



## kartenlehrling (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Jeder sollte sich erstmal das Interview auf der Heise.de Seite lesen, das erklärt ein Menge.
Wir sollten wirklich erstmal abwarten.
Wenn sie Thief schlecht programiert haben könnten wir wirklich vielleicht mit Mantle 20% sehen, 
so wie sich das bei BF4 liest werden wir da keine 20% sehen, weil es schon selbst für DX11 optimiert ist.

Wie würde Löw sagen, " schön den Ball flach halten".

hier mal für mich das wichtigste ...

1.DICE "Vor ungefähr *fünf Jahren *fingen wir an darüber nachzudenken."
2.DICE und AMD "Die konkrete Arbeit am Mantle-Code startete ungefähr* vor anderthalb Jahren*."
3.DICE(BF4) und AMD  die Arbeit an BF4 und Mantle ist mit dem Ende des Goldstatuts der DX11 version begonne,
 also* vor 1 1/2 Monate*.



> Wann begannen die Arbeiten an Mantle?
> 
> Andersson:
> *Vor ungefähr fünf Jahren fingen wir an darüber nachzudenken. *
> ...


----------



## Skysnake (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> mantle ...
> alles schön und toll aber ich hab so langsam das gefühl das amd damit pleite gehen könnte
> amd muss also für jedes spiel dann ein ordentliches sümmchen zahlen damit ihre karten mehr performance haben und die nutzer nicht aufrüsten müssen weil die leistung reicht
> gute idee amd


 Warum sollten Sie damit Pleite gehen?

Bei der Fragerunde bei Toms Hardware (uk) wurde ganz klar von einem AMD Mitarbeiter auf Nachfrage bestätigt, das AMD Dice für Mantle nicht bezahlt, hat, sondern die auf AMD zugegangen sind! Natürlich sind Kosten entstanden, aber man bekommt ja was raus. Die Gelder die an DICE also direkt geflossen sind, sind wirklich nur für die Promo und für die Gamebundles.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> glaubst du echt das bei den großen zugpferden wie battlefield und co. keine milionen ausgegeben werden?


Wurde so inzwischen mehfach bestätigt.



> klar mantle ist einfach zu programmieren aber es ist trotzdem ein mehr aufwand den die programmierer gut bezahlt haben wollen


Nein, das einfach ist das nicht.

Für Hersteller von Engines, die Sie lizenzieren wollen ist Mantle ne feine Sache, einfach weil Sie damit eine "bessere" Engine bereitstellen können als die Konkurrenz. Wenn also ne Firma vor der Wahl steht, eine Engine mit und ohne Mantle zu lizenzieren, wird Sie sich sicherlich für die mit Mantle entscheiden, einfach weil Sie mehr Performance bieten wird, und damit die Entwickler mehr Freiheiten haben bessere Spiele zu entwickeln. Lizenzengines sind ja heutzutage schon quasi komplett eigenständige APIs. Da tut Mantle an sich nicht mehr weh.



> falls mantle wirklich super laufen sollte wird dann halt in unserem forum wieder ne kleinere gpu empfohlen weil die leistung eh reicht und nicht benötigt wird ...
> 
> nvidia wird selbst dann noch einen markt finden und sich gut verkaufen auch wenn es nicht so toll läuft wie aktuell ,
> bei amd kommt mir das in etwa so vor wie ne rabatt aktion , auf kurzer dauer super aber auf ewig ''könnte'' es so den bach runter gehen.
> ...


 Hier im Forum wird kaum jemand ne kleinere GPU empfehlen 

Viel entscheidender und wichtiger sind aber eh die Auswirkungen auf den Mobile-Bereich, bzw die AIOs. Die neuen APUs setzen auf GCN und sind damit auch MAntle tauglich. Das sollte die Überlegenheit im Gameingbereich nochmals voran treiben. Und damit will und muss AMD in Zukunft Geld verdienen.



Locuza schrieb:


> Johan selber meinte AMD hat ihm keinem Dollar für die Umsetzung gegeben, denn er wollte natürlich selber die API haben.
> Man bezahlt auch nicht MS für die Nutzung von DX, es ist ein Angebot und dann entscheidet das Studio, welche API sie verwenden wollen.
> 
> Das nicht doch irgendwo Geld geflossen ist, für Verträge oder die Engine Umsetzung möchte ich auch nicht ausschließen, aber das AMD wegen Mantle verarmt, da man doch bei jedem Spiel schmieren muss ist BS.


 Jup, wie gesagt bei der Fragerunde bei Toms Hardware wurde es auch nochmals bestätigt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (15. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Hm, im Original steht es eher: könnte bis zu 20%. Hört sich jetzt nicht so bahnbrechend an, vor allem wenn man überlegt dass das bei 4K in aktiviertem AA-Modi noch lange nicht entscheidet ob es spielbar ist oder nicht. Natürlich ist es cool für nichts 20% Mehrleistung zu bekommen, spielt aber de facto kaum eine Rolle. Habe da in größeren Dimensionen gedacht, vor allem wenn man das lautstarke:"Wir wischen mit der Titan den Boden!" bla sülz dazu zählt, weil sie imo bei gleichen Takt identisch sind und so weiter und so fort.  
Na warten wir mal Benchmarks ab. Mich lässt Mantle langsam mehr und mehr kalt. Und wer mit wem und warum liebäugelt werden wir von "ehrlichen" Mitarbeitern eh nie erfahren. Das ist totaler Blödsinn. Es liegt schon Nahe sich jemanden mit großem Titel ins Boot zu holen, um seine Idee an den Mann zu bringen - bitte nicht naiv sein. 
Ich persönlich glaube bisher nicht an die große Entwickler Akzeptanz, aber das werden wir ja sehen, was die Zukunft bringt. Time will tell...


----------



## simons700 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Naja gehen wir mal im Schnitt von 15% aus...
Dadurch wird eine 7970 Ghz so schnell wie eine GTX 780.
Eine 7870 wird schneller als eine GTX 760.
Und die schnellste single GPU Karte auf dem Markt heißt dann R9 290X.
Dazu kommt noch der Tegra 4 Flop und die Tatsache dass intels integrierte Grafik Lösungen immer besser werden.
Ich denke nicht, dass wir uns um AMD Sorgen machen müssen...


----------



## SilentMan22 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Das klingt ja alles ganz nett und ich finde es auch super AMD zur Zeit abzieht, die geben sich grad echt Mühe aber.. wenn wir im Schnitt von etwa 15% Mehrleistung ausgehen wird das nicht ganz so viel ausmachen.. So doof es klingen mag, aber 15% Mehrleistung kann Nvidia paroli bieten, da bin ich mir zeimlich sicher. Ab 40% wirds kritisch, vorher hat Nvidia noch Sachen im Kasten. Trotzdem, weiter so AMD, ihr rockt!!!


----------



## Westcoast (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

ich würde es auch sehr brgrüßen wenn Mantle überzeugt und freue mich für AMD. Konkurrenz belebt das geschäft, 
auch wenn es 20% sind. denke mal wird auch von spiel zu spiel unterscheiden.


----------



## Rizoma (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

20% ok aber ein wenig enttäuschend ist es schon habe eher mit 30-50 gerechnet


----------



## black977 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Rizoma schrieb:


> 20% ok aber ein wenig enttäuschend ist es schon habe eher mit 30-50 gerechnet


 
omg... 

freu dich wenns überhaupt 20% werden - damit kannste dann meißt wenn du bei 25frames landest die kommenden Jahre deine 30 mit Vsync haben 

udn ab später nicht evtl nochmehr draus wird wer weiß... ob die 7000er Reihe dann aber noch davon mitprofitiert oder obs dann vlt Hardwarelastig wird wie bei Nvidia..wer weiß

AUßerdem: Ich nehm gerne jedes Frame extra mit


----------



## Gast1655586602 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Locuza schrieb:


> Als Hardware-Zulieferer für die ersten Steam Boxen => Keine Mantle Versionen von Valve Spielen.
> Jep, ich sehe da einen Zusammenhang.



Bisher gibt es keine Infos über Mantle in Linux. SteamOS ist eine Linux-Distribution und baut wohl auf OpenGL auf. In diesem Bereich ist AMD leider weit zurück. Mantle müsste sich erst beweisen um in die SteamBoxen zu wandern.




Ich 15 schrieb:


> Ich würde das so interpretieren das es einfach noch nicht fertiggestellt ist und sie es nicht genau wissen.(also von 10% bis 30% ist alles drin)



Natürlich für uns Gamer (mit AMD-GPU/APU/CPU) wäre das was tolles. 
Allerdings ist das bei dem potentiellen Mehraufwand für die Programmierer ein Witz! 

Die Frage ist doch eher, wieviel Aufwand die Entwickler tatsächlich in dieses "Leistungsplus" pumpen müssen. Immerhin ist Mantle eine eigene API und muss zusätzlich zu den etablierten Standards dazu programmiert werden. In Zeiten von knappen Ressourcen zweifle ich wirklich stark daran!




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> mantle ...
> alles schön und toll aber ich hab so langsam das gefühl das amd damit pleite gehen könnte
> amd muss also für jedes spiel dann ein ordentliches sümmchen zahlen damit ihre karten mehr performance haben und die nutzer nicht aufrüsten müssen weil die leistung reicht



Bei dem ganzen Thema kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln! 
AMD versteift sich zu sehr auf Nebenkriegsschauplätze, statt sich um die Hauptpunkte zu kümmern. Noch ist Spielraum in der Hardwareentwicklung. Ich bin der Ansicht sie gehen die Software-Optimierung viel zu früh an. Um einen solchen neuen "Standard" durchsetzen zu können muss man viel Geld in den Markt pumpen. Geld das AMD aktuell einfach nicht hat....

Das ist absolutes Risikokapital. Im schlimmsten Fall könnten sie wirklich daran Pleite gehen!




Locuza schrieb:


> Johan selber meinte AMD hat ihm keinem Dollar für die Umsetzung gegeben, denn er wollte natürlich selber die API haben.



Johan ist ja auch der lautstarkste Beführworter. Er sitzt mit im Mantle-Boot und hat persönlich einiges zu verlieren. Dass da nichts geflossen ist, glaube ich keiner Fraktion. Die ominösen 5-8 Millionen aus dem BF4-Deal verpuffen ja nicht .... auf der anderen Seite: "Es handelt sich um EA!" 




Locuza schrieb:


> Man bezahlt auch nicht MS für die Nutzung von DX, es ist ein Angebot und dann entscheidet das Studio, welche API sie verwenden wollen.



Leider ist DirectX ein Quasi-Standard, den man schlecht ignorieren kann. Bis AMD sich mit Mantle durchsetzen "könnte", wird noch einige Zeit vergehen. 




Locuza schrieb:


> Das nicht doch irgendwo Geld geflossen ist, für Verträge oder die Engine Umsetzung möchte ich auch nicht ausschließen, aber das AMD wegen Mantle verarmt, da man doch bei jedem Spiel schmieren muss ist BS.


 
Umsonst werden die Entwickler das sicher nicht machen! Dazu noch muss AMD wertvolle Ressourcen abstellen um die interessierten Studios zu unterstützen. Das können Geldmittel ebenso wie eigenes Personal sein. Selbige fehlen dann für andere Projekte. AMD hat genug Baustellen, um die sie sich kümmern müssen!




OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Ich hoffe echt das Nvidia das aufgreift. Das wäre ansonsten echt ein fetter Arschtritt für alle mit Geforce Grafikkarten. Die AMD Karten sind billiger und es gibt 20% mehr Leistung, wenn es den stimmt.


 
Iwo! 
Die besagten 20% gibt es nur in Spielen mit Mantle-API. Alle anderen Spiele werden die üblichen Leistungswerte aufweisen. In Benchmarks wird Mantle nur den Durchschnitt verhageln und manche Karten besser dastehen lassen als sie eigentlich sind. 

Das ist genau so als würde Intel nur noch auf Ergebnisse mit AVX2 bestehen, obwohl die Prozessoren ohne wesentlich weniger leisten. In nächster Zeit spielt Mantle überhaupt keine Rolle. Die Verfügbarkeit von unterstützten Spielen wird ähnlich schlecht sein wie die Anfangszeit von PhysX von Nvidia. 

In 2-3 Jahren könnte das allerdings anders aussehen. Bisher ist Mantle allerdings nur heiße Luft!




simons700 schrieb:


> Naja gehen wir mal im Schnitt von 15% aus...
> Dadurch wird eine 7970 Ghz so schnell wie eine GTX 780.
> Eine 7870 wird schneller als eine GTX 760.
> Und die schnellste single GPU Karte auf dem Markt heißt dann R9 290X.
> ...


 
Selbst 20% sind "nichts". 
Es wird nur bewirken, dass AMD-Karten wesentlich unstetiger bei der Beurteilung werden! 
-Nvidia scheint momentan stark den Fokus auf OpenGL zu verlegen. Mit Maxwell kommt Unified Memory und angeblich wollen sie CUDA hardwarenäher verlegen. Dann aber auf alle Schnittstellen wie DX11+ und OptenGL...
-Intel brütet wie ein Wahnsinniger beim Stromverbrauch und der APU-Leistung. Wenn das so weiter geht, verliert AMD noch die letzte Bastion!

Ich sehe hier Gefahr für AMD! 
Sie müssen dringen die Kernbereiche stärken und nicht "ausprobieren".


----------



## leonMontana (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

20% nur für die GPU wäre super, denn der Performanceschub kommt nämlich bei der CPU.Sprich, man wird mit einer CPU viel länger auskommen und wenn noch das kommen sollte, dass endlich die IGPU zum Einsatz kommt, dann hat man endlich einen Gebrauch dafür. Man soll angeblich immer in GPU-Limit kommen und die CPU soll dank Mantle kein Faktor in der Form sein^^ Ist doch nett


----------



## Gast1655586602 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

@leonMontana
Nur dass die CPU bisher nicht der gravierende Faktor ist. Immer mehr Aufgaben wandern in die GPU. 
-Viele CPUs langweilen sich mittlerweile beim Gaming. Da kannst du sogar noch Dinge neben dem Gaming im Hintergrund erledigen.

Bis auf wenige Titel ist man bisher meist GPU-limitiert!
-Folglich muss die GPU-Leistung steigen!


----------



## leonMontana (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> @leonMontana
> Nur dass die CPU bisher nicht der gravierende Faktor ist. Immer mehr Aufgaben wandern in die GPU.
> -Viele CPUs langweilen sich mittlerweile beim Gaming. Da kannst du sogar noch Dinge neben dem Gaming im Hintergrund erledigen.
> 
> Bis auf wenige Titel ist man meist GPU-limitiert!


 
BF4 zeigt es doch und Crysis3 auch. Bei BF4 kommt man auf seine 70 bis 80Frames mit einem 4770k@4,4Ghz und bei Cryis geht es immer wieder unter 60fps dank der CPU. Es ist doch super, wenn man mit einer Middle-CPU ohne Probleme nie ans Limit von unter 60fps kommen würde^^ Oder für Leute die 144mhz und Cross/SLI haben wollen


----------



## AnonHome1234 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



godfather22 schrieb:


> wenn Nvidia doch noch auf den Mantle-Zug aufspringt...


 
Bloß nicht, die sollen mal wie in der Vergangenheit ihre eigene Suppe kochen.

Zum Thema, 20% hören sich gut an und klingen auch realistisch.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



leonMontana schrieb:


> BF4 zeigt es doch und Crysis3 auch. Bei BF4 kommt man auf seine 70 bis 80Frames mit einem 4770k@4,4Ghz und bei Cryis geht es immer wieder unter 60fps dank der CPU. Es ist doch super, wenn man mit einer Middle-CPU ohne Probleme nie ans Limit von unter 60fps kommen würde^^ Oder für Leute die 144mhz und Cross/SLI haben wollen



Wie gesagt, hierbei handelt es sich um die angesprochenen "Sonderfälle". 
CPU-Last ist nicht wirklich das Problem, sondern die GPUs sind zu lahm


----------



## Locuza (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Bisher gibt es keine Infos über Mantle in Linux. SteamOS ist eine Linux-Distribution und baut wohl auf OpenGL auf. In diesem Bereich ist AMD leider weit zurück. Mantle müsste sich erst beweisen um in die SteamBoxen zu wandern.


In Zukunft sollte Mantle auch für Linux herauskommen, aber da gibt es natürlich keine direkte Aussage dazu, außer wir hätten gerne Mantle auch auf Linux. 



> Allerdings ist das bei dem potentiellen Mehraufwand für die Programmierer ein Witz!


Das lass mal die Programmierer entscheiden. 



> Bei dem ganzen Thema kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln!
> AMD versteift sich zu sehr auf Nebenkriegsschauplätze, statt sich um die Hauptpunkte zu kümmern. Noch ist Spielraum in der Hardwareentwicklung. Ich bin der Ansicht sie gehen die Software-Optimierung viel zu früh an. Um einen solchen neuen "Standard" durchsetzen zu können muss man viel Geld in den Markt pumpen. Geld das AMD aktuell einfach nicht hat....


AMD nutzt  zeitlich ihre Chance mit den Next-Gen Konsolen eine API zu veröffentlichen, wo  viele Teilmengen bestehen. 
Ich wüsste nicht wann es zeitlich besser wäre, dass Fundament zu legen. 



> Das ist absolutes Risikokapital. Im schlimmsten Fall könnten sie wirklich daran Pleite gehen!


Gott. 



> Umsonst werden die Entwickler das sicher nicht machen! Dazu noch muss AMD wertvolle Ressourcen abstellen um die interessierten Studios zu unterstützen. Das können Geldmittel ebenso wie eigenes Personal sein. Selbige fehlen dann für andere Projekte. AMD hat genug Baustellen, um die sie sich kümmern müssen!


Wenig Developer Support, wenig Tools, Compiler und Sonstiges war immer ein AMD Problem, jetzt entwickelt AMD seit einiger Zeit ihr APP SDK, Media SDK, CodeXL, HSAIL, BOLT, TressFX, unterstützt Bullet 3.0 und bietet bald noch Mantle an. 
Also aus meiner Sicht kümmern sich man hier um sehr wichtige Baustellen. 



> Sie müssen dringen die Kernbereiche stärken und nicht "ausprobieren".


Was sind denn die Kernbereiche, wo Mantle Mrd. von US-Dollar abzwackt? 



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> @leonMontana
> Nur dass die CPU bisher nicht der gravierende Faktor ist. Immer mehr Aufgaben wandern in die GPU.
> -Viele CPUs langweilen sich mittlerweile beim Gaming. Da kannst du sogar noch Dinge neben dem Gaming im Hintergrund erledigen.
> 
> ...


Und Mantle steigert zufällig beides, indem es die Hardware einfach effizienter anspricht.


----------



## leonMontana (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, hierbei handelt es sich um die angesprochenen "Sonderfälle".
> CPU-Last ist nicht wirklich das Problem, sondern die GPUs sind zu lahm


 
Also 2 neue Spiele und beide am Limit der CPU^^ Aber es geht mir eher darum, dass man garnicht eine 4770k@Oc brauchen wird müssen, wenn Mantle das bringt was es verspricht. Sprich, man wird einfach auch mit einer alten i5 2500 klar kommen^^ warum den nicht? und nur GPU je 2Jahre aufstocken  klingt doch ganz nett^^


----------



## Rizoma (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



black977 schrieb:


> omg...
> 
> freu dich wenns überhaupt 20% werden - damit kannste dann meißt wenn du bei 25frames landest die kommenden Jahre deine 30 mit Vsync haben
> 
> ...



Da ist nix mit omg... nochmal meinen post lesen und verstehen


----------



## leonMontana (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Locuza schrieb:


> AMD nutzt  zeitlich ihre Chance mit den Next-Gen Konsolen eine API zu veröffentlichen, wo  viele Teilmengen bestehen.
> Ich wüsste nicht wann es zeitlich besser wäre, dass Fundament zu legen.


 
Das ist es ja, der Zeitpunkt ist einfach perfekt. Man weiß auch, dass die Engines dann über den ganzen Konsolenzyklus verwendet werden(bis zu 10 Jahre). Wenn man direkt von Anfang an die Grundvoraussetzung für eine Symbiose zwischen Konsolen und PC herstellt und das auf Low-Level-Art, was will man den mehr??? Die Effizienz wird sich dann ähnlich wie bei den Konsolen verhalten, je später im Zyklus desto mehr % werden rausgeholt^^ Gute Zukunftsaussichten


----------



## Gast1655586602 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Locuza schrieb:


> Das lass mal die Programmierer entscheiden.



Hah, wenn es denn so einfach wäre! 
Programmierer haben in der Wirtschaft wenig zu sagen. Das sind eher die Manager und Bosse, die den Ton angeben. Für die zählt nur ob der Rubel rollt oder nicht. Da kann Mantle noch so viel versprechen... wenn es mehr kostet, wird es nicht gemacht - fertig!

Das ist jetzt nicht meine Gehässigkeit, sondern wirklich objektiv!
-Falls die Entwickler nicht gleichzeitig die Firmenchefs sind, sehe ich da wenig Chancen!




Locuza schrieb:


> AMD nutzt  zeitlich ihre Chance mit den Next-Gen Konsolen eine API zu veröffentlichen, wo  viele Teilmengen bestehen.
> Ich wüsste nicht wann es zeitlich besser wäre, dass Fundament zu legen.



Kurzfristig sicher! Aber wie sieht es mittel- und langfristig aus? 
-Aktuell drücken sich sowohl AMD als auch DICE mit konkreten Aussagen. Es wird sich gewunden wie ein Aal, aber keine Fakten auf den Tisch gelegt. In der News wieder so eine vage Aussage von einem anderen Partner. Das sieht mir nicht nach einem stabilen Fundament aus!

Eher wirkt es, als müssen vorher noch Sümpfe trocken gelegt werden, bevor man ein Fundament überhaupt legen kann!




Locuza schrieb:


> Wenig Developer Support, wenig Tools, Compiler und Sonstiges war immer ein AMD Problem, jetzt entwickelt AMD seit einiger Zeit ihr APP SDK, Media SDK, CodeXL, HSAIL, BOLT, TressFX, unterstützt Bullet 3.0 und bietet bald noch Mantle an.
> Also aus meiner Sicht kümmern sich man hier um sehr wichtige Baustellen.



Das nutzt alles nichts, wenn die Hardware deswegen auf der Stelle tritt!




Locuza schrieb:


> Was sind denn die Kernbereiche, wo Mantle Mrd. von US-Dollar abzwackt?



Ha, soviel Geld hat AMD nicht!
Wenn man gerade so in die schwarzen Zahlen kommt, tun schon ein paar Millionen weh! Über diesen Punkt schweigen wir besser, bevor ein MOD noch aufräumen muss 




Locuza schrieb:


> Und Mantle steigert zufällig beides, indem es die Hardware einfach effizienter anspricht.



Mantle schaufelt im Bestfall laut Theorie ein paar ungenutzte Ressourcen frei. Dazu müssen aber alle Bedingungen erfüllt sein.
-Schneller wird die Hardware dadurch nicht. Das macht man normalerweise nur, wenn die Hardware bereits am Limit läuft. Der Punkt ist aber noch lange nicht gekommen.

Aber bei dem Aufguss, den AMD bei der hitzigen 290er-Reihe bringt, wundert mich das wenig. 




leonMontana schrieb:


> Also 2 neue Spiele und beide am Limit der CPU^^ Aber es geht mir eher darum, dass man garnicht eine 4770k@Oc brauchen wird müssen, wenn Mantle das bringt was es verspricht. Sprich, man wird einfach auch mit einer alten i5 2500 klar kommen^^ warum den nicht? und nur GPU je 2Jahre aufstocken  klingt doch ganz nett^^



Bitte was? Ein i5-2500(k) reicht locker für alles aus.
In der Theorie hört sich alles gut an (sogar Bulldozer)!

Du vergisst hier zu gerne, dass Mantle sich bisher nur auf Spiele auswirkt. Auf dein Gesamtsystem hat das wenig Auswirkungen! Mit einer schmaleren CPU/GPU ist dein System immer noch auf dem gleichen Stand wie vorher, ob Mantle oder nicht. 

Es wäre eher angebracht, dass die Programmierer einmal wieder aufhören einfach nur minderwertigen Code wie bei Battlefield 4 hinzuklatschen und sich im Vorfeld gedanken machen. 
-Alle klatschen hurra und Beifall, weil "weniger Aufwand", "schnellere Implementierung" und "mehr Performance" versprochen wird.

Weißt du wie hirnverbrannt das ist? Ähnliche Phrasen werden tagtäglich mit minderwertigen Produkten gedroschen. Man kann seine GPU/CPU auch 5 Jahre benutzen. Frag doch einmal die Leute mit ihren Core-2-Cpus von 2008/2009.... die können immer noch Gamen, ob du es glaubst oder nicht!


----------



## leonMontana (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Bitte was? Ein i5-2500(k) reicht locker für alles aus.
> In der Theorie hört sich alles gut an (sogar Bulldozer)!
> 
> Du vergisst hier zu gerne, dass Mantle sich bisher nur auf Spiele auswirkt. Auf dein Gesamtsystem hat das wenig Auswirkungen! Mit einer schmaleren CPU/GPU ist dein System immer noch auf dem gleichen Stand wie vorher, ob Mantle oder nicht.
> ...


 
Was soll dabei Hirnverbrannt sein?? seit zig Jahren fragen Spieleentwickler nach einem besseren Zugriff  auf die Hardware, dabei haben sie eine Abfuhr von Intel und Nvidia erhalten und erst seit kurzem durch AMD die gewünschten  Voraussetzungen erhalten.  Durch die Nähe zu den Konsolen die eh die Arbeit für jene machen werden, kann der gemeinsamer Nenner verwendet werden und das über eine sehr lange Zeitspanne. Was soll daran Hirnverbrannt sein?? 
@Core2.... sicher können sie das aber bestimmt nicht jedes Spiel mit mindestens 60 Frames und mit Ultraeinstellung obwohl sie eine 780ti haben könnten. Zum anderen habe ich schon erwähnt, dass manche gerne 144mhz Monitore und dazugehörige Frames haben wollen aber da limitiert die CPU, obwohl sie Cross/SLI und somit genug GPU-Power haben (haben könnten). Es geht darum, dass man für die Zukunft sich garkeine Gedanken über der CPU machen muss, weil sie einfach von Grundauf egal ist.


----------



## Locuza (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Hah, wenn es denn so einfach wäre!
> Programmierer haben in der Wirtschaft wenig zu sagen. Das sind eher die Manager und Bosse, die den Ton angeben. Für die zählt nur ob der Rubel rollt oder nicht. Da kann Mantle noch so viel versprechen... wenn es mehr kostet, wird es nicht gemacht - fertig!
> 
> Das ist jetzt nicht meine Gehässigkeit, sondern wirklich objektiv!
> -Falls die Entwickler nicht gleichzeitig die Firmenchefs sind, sehe ich da wenig Chancen!


Und ich meinte Objektiv das lass mal einfach die Leute entscheiden. 
Ich spreche Mantle nicht aus meiner Perspektive zu oder ab. 
Es findet dann einfach seine Verbreitung und ich muss abwarten, wie die Zustimmung bzw. Ablehnung aussieht. 



> -Aktuell drücken sich sowohl AMD als auch DICE mit konkreten Aussagen. Es wird sich gewunden wie ein Aal, aber keine Fakten auf den Tisch gelegt. In der News wieder so eine vage Aussage von einem anderen Partner. Das sieht mir nicht nach einem stabilen Fundament aus!


Das sieht mir nicht einem Kommentar aus, auf den ich antworten möchte. (Ausrufezeichen.) 



> Das nutzt alles nichts, wenn die Hardware deswegen auf der Stelle tritt!


Wegen Mantle, right?
Titan, 780(TI) dagegen waren revolutionäre Produkte. 
290X nur billiger Aufguss. 



> Mantle schaufelt im Bestfall laut Theorie ein paar ungenutzte Ressourcen frei. Dazu müssen aber alle Bedingungen erfüllt sein.
> -Schneller wird die Hardware dadurch nicht. Das macht man normalerweise nur, wenn die Hardware bereits am Limit läuft. Der Punkt ist aber noch lange nicht gekommen.


Nein, wenn der Overhead reduziert wird, wird es nicht schneller.


----------



## leonMontana (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Locuza schrieb:


> Nein, wenn der Overhead reduziert wird, wird es nicht schneller.


 Nicht nur Overhead, sondern es können für bestimmte Probleme neue Ansätze gefunden werden. Sowas wie die IGPU in Verbindung mit CPU-Arbeit und die dGPU für reine Grafik. -> War jetzt nur ein Ansatz von mir^^


----------



## matty2580 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Zu den 20% möglicher Mehr-GPU-Leistung kommt noch eine möglich Steigerung der CPU Leistung dazu.



Dr@ schrieb:


> Dabei soll die höhere Performance nicht nur durch eine effizientere  Nutzung der GPU erreicht werden, sondern auch durch das Aufweiten des  Flaschenhalses auf Seiten der CPU. Überlicherweise seien bisher  lediglich 10.000 Draw Calls pro Bild realisierbar, ohne eine CPU-seitige  Limitierung zu verursachen. Deswegen nutzen aktuelle PC-Spiele  lediglich 3.000 bis 5.000 Draw Calls pro Bild. Mit Mantle seien jetzt  bis zu 100.000 Draw Calls pro Bild realisierbar, sodass sich in der  virtuellen Spielewelt mehr Objekte gleichzeitig darstellen lassen.


APU13: AMD will mit Mantle die schnellste 3D-Schnittstelle entwickeln [Update: Folien vom Vortrag eingefügt] | Planet 3DNow!


----------



## Locuza (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



leonMontana schrieb:


> Nicht nur Overhead, sondern es können für bestimmte Probleme neue Ansätze gefunden werden. Sowas wie die IGPU in Verbindung mit CPU-Arbeit und die dGPU für reine Grafik. -> War jetzt nur ein Ansatz von mir^^


 Was aber schon eine sehr frickelige Lösung wäre. Ich wäre schon froh genug, wenn mehr Spiele und Entwickler auf Mantle setzen würden. 
Bisher sieht es aber deutlich besser aus, als ich anfangs je erwartet hätte. 

Mich würde vor allem interessieren, ob spätere Games mit Mantle auch Vorteile durch hUMA und hQ ziehen würden, also wo man praktisch den PS4 Code überführt. 
Das wäre noch einmal eine Stufe besser, auf das Gesamtsystem betrachtet.


----------



## Smil0r (16. November 2013)

Wenn nvidia nichts macht werde ich wohl zu amd wechseln. Der Preis, die Leistung und nun des. Sehr gut.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Smil0r schrieb:


> Wenn nvidia nichts macht werde ich wohl zu amd wechseln. Der Preis, die Leistung und nun des. Sehr gut.


 
G-Sync?


----------



## leonMontana (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Locuza schrieb:


> Was aber schon eine sehr frickelige Lösung wäre. Ich wäre schon froh genug, wenn mehr Spiele und Entwickler auf Mantle setzen würden.
> Bisher sieht es aber deutlich besser aus, als ich anfangs je erwartet hätte.
> 
> Mich würde vor allem interessieren, ob spätere Games mit Mantle auch Vorteile durch hUMA und hQ ziehen würden, also wo man praktisch den PS4 Code überführt.
> Das wäre noch einmal eine Stufe besser, auf das Gesamtsystem betrachtet.


 Aber dafür bräuchte der PC eine andere Architektur, sprich gemeinsamen Speicher  Vielleicht bei der APU in groben und die dGPU(der Powerknecht)  muss in diese Planung ja auch miteinbezogen und integriert werden  Es wird komplex und ob man darauf Bock hat ??   glaube bei hUMA wird es eng für den PC und seine Low-Level-API


----------



## Locuza (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Die Rede war natürlich von Kaveri, aber wie man das dann mit einer dGPU lösen würde ist eine gute Frage. 
Am Ende läuft es total anders, weil man sich nur für die schwache iGPU mit unified RAM entscheiden kann oder die deutlich stärkere dGPU, wo dann aber vieles nicht mehr funktioniert.
Irgendeinen Betriebsmodus muss man mir ja vorsetzen bzw. hoffentlich zur Aussicht stellen. 
Im Zweifel macht sich gar nicht erst jemand die Mühe für spezielle Anpassungen.


----------



## leonMontana (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Locuza schrieb:


> Die Rede war natürlich von Kaveri, aber wie man das dann mit einer dGPU lösen würde ist eine gute Frage.
> Am Ende läuft es total anders, weil man sich nur für die schwache iGPU mit unified RAM entscheiden kann oder die deutlich stärkere dGPU, wo dann aber vieles nicht mehr funktioniert.


 
Mann muss auch schauen ob es auf den Konsolen überhaupt eingesetzt wird. Bei Exklusiven bestimmt aber die Xone und PS4 haben kleine Unterschiede (eigentlich nur wegen den ESRAM, sprich 2 getrennte Speicherpools ) und ob man das einfach so machen wird können. Jedoch kann ja sein, dass man hUMA für bestimmte Aufgaben durch die APU verwenden wird können und die anderen Aufgaben werden so gemacht wie immer  Aber alleine durch die Entlastung, kann man einen gewissen Vorteil erzielen. Wird spannend  Es kann am Ende auch nur ein Lüftchen werden, hoffe auf einen Sturm


----------



## hodenbussard (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Mantle ? Glide ? 
Da war doch schon mal sowas


----------



## ToBeFr33 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Ich gehe mal von durchschnittlich 15% aus. Und wer jetzt behauptet das wären zu wenig, dem sei gesagt dass einigen Pc-spielern genau diese 15% fehlen, um die Einstellungen von mittel auf hoch oder von hoch auf ultra zu setzen. Anderes Bsp.: viele kratzen bei den min. FPS an einer ruckelt-ruckelt nicht Grenze, nun einfach mal 15% an FPS dazurechnen.
Vor allem glaube ich dass man in Zukunft noch mehr als 15 bzw. 20% heraus kitzeln kann. Wenn sich die Entwickler natürlich auf Mantel Einlassen.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Die Diskussion um Zuwächse bei Verwendung von Mantle ist wie immer sehr einseitig!

Die 20% Zuwächse im Vergleich zu DirectX bekommt man heutzutage schon mit OpenGL - und das ist keine Low-Level-API(!). Die Entwickler bräuchten sich noch nicht einmal in eine neue Schnittstelle einarbeiten. Dafür müssten sich Nvidia und AMD nur mit der Khronoss Gropu eingen und schon hätte man einen neuen Standard/Level. 
-Der Vorteil wäre die plattformunabhängigkeit.

Bisher wird Mantle nur auf Windows genannt. Auf Konsole ist Mantle ja schon abgeharkt und auf Linux/MAC noch fraglich. 

Außer der Geschwindigkeit redet niemand über die wirklich wichtigen Punkte:
-Wie ist die Bildqualität?
-Anfälligkeit für Flimern?
-Welche Effekte/Techniken bringt Mantle nativ mit?

Bei Glide war genau dieser Faktor enorm. Die Bildqualität sucht heute noch Ihresgleichen. Ich bezweiflich hier wirklich stark, dass Mantle direkt bei Start eine vergleichbare Qualität wie die etablierten Grafikschnittstellen aufweisen kann. Das muss sich erst im Laufe der Zeit entwickeln.

Glaubt ihr wirklich das Mantle die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau wird? Irgendeinen Nachteil muss neue Technik ja haben! Die Frage ist nur, welche Nachteile man uns bisher verschweigt?


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



ToBeFr33 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal von durchschnittlich 15% aus. Und wer jetzt behauptet das wären zu wenig, dem sei gesagt dass einigen Pc-spielern genau diese 15% fehlen, um die Einstellungen von mittel auf hoch oder von hoch auf ultra zu setzen. Anderes Bsp.: viele kratzen bei den min. FPS an einer ruckelt-ruckelt nicht Grenze, nun einfach mal 15% an FPS dazurechnen.
> Vor allem glaube ich dass man in Zukunft noch mehr als 15 bzw. 20% heraus kitzeln kann. Wenn sich die Entwickler natürlich auf Mantel Einlassen.



15% mag sich gut anhören. In der Praxis - sprich in Fps - sind +15% aber kaum spürbar. Ob du mit 30 oder 34 Fps spielst, merkst du nicht.
Und für höhere Settings dürften sie auch nicht reichen, denn alleine höhere AA Modi fressen so viel Leistung, dass einem die 15% auch nix bringen.
Kurz gesagt wären +15% mit Mantle schön in Benchmarkbalken anzuschauen, und natürlich freut man sich als Besitzer von AMD Karten über das kostenlose Leistungsplus, aber spürbare und sichtbare Vorteile hätte man damit nicht.



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Außer der Geschwindigkeit redet niemand über die wirklich wichtigen Punkte:
> -Wie ist die Bildqualität?
> -Anfälligkeit für Flimern?
> -Welche Effekte/Techniken bringt Mantle nativ mit?



Jep, das sind nicht zu vernachlässigende Punkte.
Und es stellt sich die Frage, wie die Programmierer Mantle einsetzen werden. Wird es bei gleicher Bildqaulität zur Beschleunigung gegenüber DX genutzt? Dann hat man tatsächlich mehr Fps. Wird es aber genutzt, um die Bildqualität hochzuschrauben, dann könnte es schlimmstenfalls, passieren, dass die Spiele mit Mantle zwar etwas besser aussehen, als mit DX, aber dass sie dann im Endeffekt mit weniger Fps laufen.


----------



## cuban13581 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> 15% mag sich gut anhören. In der Praxis - sprich in Fps - sind +15% aber kaum spürbar. Ob du mit 30 oder 34 Fps spielst, merkst du nicht.
> Und für höhere Settings dürften sie auch nicht reichen, denn alleine höhere AA Modi fressen so viel Leistung, dass einem die 15% auch nix bringen.
> Kurz gesagt wären +15% mit Mantle schön in Benchmarkbalken anzuschauen, und natürlich freut man sich als Besitzer von AMD Karten über das kostenlose Leistungsplus, aber spürbare und sichtbare Vorteile hätte man damit nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Man..jetzt gönne doch mal den Leuten Mantle und rede nicht immer alles klein. Außerdem kann dir das doch als Besitzer einer GTX 690 völlig egal sein. Und gerade wenn ein Spiel an der 30 fps Grenze laufen und man dadurch 10-15 fps mehr bekommt , ist da schon ein Unterschied , der zu bemerken ist. Wie gesagt , die Fakten liegen noch gar nicht auf den Tisch. Aber Cook2211 weiß jetzt schon ganz genau  , wie es mit Mantle später aussehen wird. *Glaskugel*


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Man..jetzt gönne doch mal den Leuten Mantle und rede nicht immer alles klein.



Ich rede nichts klein. Ich setze mich nur kritisch mit dem Thema auseinander. Ich habe kein Problem mit Mantle. Wie an anderer Stelle schon erwähnt, hätte ich kein Problem damit, mir zwei AMD Karten in den Rechner zu bauen. Schließlich hatte ich das in der Vergangenheit schon. Nur bin ich auch kein Freund von sabbernder Euphorie. Ich setze mich lieber sachlich und mit Zurückhaltung mit den Dingen auseinander, anstatt mich in feuchte Träumereien zu ergehen.



> Und gerade wenn ein Spiel an der 30 fps Grenze laufen und man dadurch 10-15 fps mehr bekommt , ist da schon ein Unterschied , der zu bemerken ist.


 
Sag mal, hast du meinen Post überhaupt mal richtig gelesen? Scheinbar nicht. 
Anscheinend verstehst du gar nicht, worüber geredet wird.

Nur so viel: Hier in diesem Thread, und das steht auch so in der Überschrift, geht es nicht um +10-15 Fps. Hier geht es um 20%. ToBeFr33 redete sogar nur von 15%. Wie viel Fps plus hast du also, wenn dein Spiel ohne Mantle mit 30 Fps läuft?



> Wie gesagt , die Fakten liegen noch gar nicht auf den Tisch.



Ähm, Thema dieses Thread ist es, dass ein Entwickler, dessen nächster Titel Mantle unterstützen wird, eine Leistungsprognose zu Mantle abgibt. Und darüber wird hier diskutiert. Stellt sich die Frage: hast du den Artikel, der Thema dieses Threads ist, eigentlich mal gelesen?



> Außerdem kann dir das doch als Besitzer einer GTX 690 völlig egal sein.



Ich bin kein Besitzer der GTX690.
Und nein, egal sein kann es mir keinesfalls. Mantle, und das was daraus resultieren KÖNNTE, betrifft alle PC Spieler. Egal ob sie AMD, Nvidia oder Intel im Rechner haben.



> die Fakten liegen noch gar nicht auf den Tisch. Aber Cook2211 weiß jetzt schon ganz genau , wie es mit Mantle später aussehen wird.



Auch hier hilft richtig lesen. Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, dass ich weiß, wie Mantle aussehen wird. Ich habe geschrieben was sein KÖNNTE.
Begriffe wie "dürfte", "wäre" und "könnte" in meinem Post machen das eigentlich deutlich. Und auch die FRAGE meinerseits danach, wie die Entwickler Mantle einsetzen KÖNNTEN, zeigt wohl, dass das was du aus meiner Aussage drehst, ziemlicher Blödsinn ist.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



MrG schrieb:


> Bei all der Euphorie frage ich mich immer mehr, wo soll die Leistung herkommen.
> Ok. Mit Mantle schaffe ich es vielleicht bis zu 50% mehr Befehle??? X mal mehr Befehle??? an die GPU zu schicken.
> Wenn meine Super-Duper-Hyper-Mega-GPU schon mit DX an ihrer Leistungs- und Belastungsgrenze arbeitet, was soll selbige mit mit noch mehr Anfragen machen.
> Die GPU wird ja durch Mantle nicht schneller oder effizienter.
> ...


Deine Super-Duper-Hyper-Mega.GPU arbeitet nicht an ihrer Leistungs- oder Belastungsgrenze unter DirectX, weil DirectX einfach nicht alle Features abfragen kann, die Deine GPU bietet.
das sie eventuelle doch ins schwitzen kommt, liegt daran, das DX in gewisser Art mit der Holzhammermethode arbeitet, viele Daten unnütz oder doppelt daherkommen etc.
Das ist unter anderem der genannte Overhead.
Wenn der nun mit Mantle reduziert wird, bleiben mehr Resourcen für andere Dinge frei.
 Wenn Mantle zusätzlich auch noch alle Möglichkeiten und Befehle, die die GPU kennt und verarbeiten kann, auch wirklich nutzt (was DX wie gesagt nicht kann, weil es eben nicht nur mit der GCN-Architektur von AMD umgehen können muß, sondern auch mit der von NVidia, Matrox, Intel, S3....), dann lassen sich viele "Probleme" auf effizientere Art und Weise lösen.
Die GPU wird nicht schneller oder effizienter, aber richtig verpackt und vorbereitet, werden die Daten schneller und effektiver abgearbeitet.

Einfach mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## HomeboyST (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Man..jetzt gönne doch mal den Leuten Mantle und rede nicht immer alles klein. Außerdem kann dir das doch als Besitzer einer GTX 690 völlig egal sein. Und gerade wenn ein Spiel an der 30 fps Grenze laufen und man dadurch 10-15 fps mehr bekommt , ist da schon ein Unterschied , der zu bemerken ist. Wie gesagt , die Fakten liegen noch gar nicht auf den Tisch. Aber Cook2211 weiß jetzt schon ganz genau  , wie es mit Mantle später aussehen wird. *Glaskugel*



Manche verstehen es auch einfach nicht. 
Wenn dein Game* JETZT * mit 30 fps läuft ist das grottig ! 15% Mehrleistung von Mantle macht 34 fps
deine 10-15 Frames mehr wären 33 - 50 % Mehrleistung

Und ob du nun mit 30 oder 34 fps spielst, macht keinen Unterschied, da es einfach grottig ist, da die Frames ja dazu noch schwanken, einbrechen etc. 

Es gibt keinen schmalen Grad zwischen spielbar und Unspielbar durch Framedrops etc.   
Das iss es ja was ich immer sage wenn die Menschen ihren heiligen Mantle Gral anbeten. 
Rucklig bleibt Rucklig und ab 60 fps braucht es auch keiner mehr. 
Die AMD´ler wollen dies den Gamern nur schmackhaft machen um uns noch einfachere Konsolenportionen um die Ohren zu hauen. 

Ach sollten manche hier anfangen zu lesen und zu Verstehen. 
Der Text lautet... " Er *halte* 20% für realistisch " 
Also ein ...könnte... vllt... Irgendwann...nach *SEINER* Meinung ....

Und selbst DICE hat schon verlauten lassen das man nicht zu viel erwarten sollte 
( Also durch Mantle in BF4, da das BF4 schon sehr gut in Direct3D optimiert ist ) 

Aber preiset weiter die ganzen Theorien von AMD an. 
Bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts handfestes von Mantle oder auch True Audio gesehen.
Die Entwickler sicher auch nicht   sonst würde es ja nicht verschoben werden und Dice 
ja angeblich schon seit einem Jahr dran arbeitet. 
Auch auf der Pressekonferenz von AMD hat man keine Zahlen verlauten lassen. 
Und vorsichtshalber hat man das vor der Konferenz auch schonmal bei Twitter verlautet  
Nur gesagt das man ein vielfaches mehr an Befehlen damit verarbeiten kann. 
( Was aber auch gar nicht notwendig ist )


----------



## Gast1655586602 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Die GPU wird nicht schneller oder effizienter, aber richtig verpackt und vorbereitet, werden die Daten schneller und effektiver abgearbeitet.



Hier liegt doch der Hund begraben!
-Wer muss das alles organisieren und programmieren? *DIE ENTWICKLER*

Von AMD hörst du immer solche Phrasen wie *Kontrolle* bzw. *Verantwortung* und *Geschwindigkeit*
-Wenn du dir das genau überlegst, ist das nur eine verschleierte Form von Steve Ballmers *"Developers, Developers, Developers"*

Dass sich jene Entwickler den Hintern aufreißen müssen, damit Mantle ein Erfolg wird, sagt kein Mensch! Aber AMD könnte sich dann hinstellen und sagen *"unser Produkt ist ..."*




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Einfach mal drüber nachdenken.



Dazu wollen wir ja anregen, aber die Mehrheit ist zu stur bzw. grenzwertig "dumm/naiv", um das zu akzeptieren. Es wird lieber blind den hohlen Marketingphrasen geglaubt als es auch nur eine Sekunde zu hinterfragen. 

Die wenigsten Leute haben das technische Hintergrundwissen um mitreden zu können. Es ist an AMD endlich konkrete Demos und Anwendungsszenarien in der Realität zu zeigen. Die Erwartungen sind eindeutig zu hoch. Die Gefahr für Mantle ist sehr hoch ein neues Produkt in der Mittelmäßigkeit zu werden.

____________
*@HomeboyST*
So ist es! 
-DICE sollte lieber die Klappe halten. Sie bekommen noch nicht einmal die normale Version von Battlefield 4 gebacken und tröten groß wie viel besser Mantle doch ist.... da fehlen einem doch glatt die Worte!


----------



## cuban13581 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



HomeboyST schrieb:


> Manche verstehen es auch einfach nicht.
> Wenn dein Game* JETZT * mit 30 fps läuft ist das grottig ! 15% Mehrleistung von Mantle macht 34 fps
> deine 10-15 Frames mehr wären 33 - 50 % Mehrleistung
> 
> ...


 
Und wieder ein mal eine Alles oder Nichts Aussage. Und Mantle soll ja erst im Dezember kommen. Bis dahin kann man schon mal dies oder jenes behaupten. Wenn die ersten wirklichen Fakten auf den Tisch liegen , kann man wirklich erst wieder  konstruktiv diskutieren. Und da hier niemand bei AMD arbeitet , wird das erstmal auch so bleiben. Und ab 40 fps ist für mich ein Spiel flüssig. Das heißt ohne Ruckler.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Und wieder ein mal eine Alles oder Nichts Aussage. Und Mantle soll ja erst im Dezember kommen. Bis dahin kann man schon mal dies oder jenes behaupten. Wenn die ersten wirklichen Fakten auf den Tisch liegen , kann man wirklich erst wieder  konstruktiv diskutieren. Und da hier niemand bei AMD arbeitet , wird das erstmal auch so bleiben.


 
Du hast ja noch immer nicht den Artikel gelesen. Warum diskutierst du dann überhaupt?
Noch mal: Ein Entwickler, prognostiziert die Leistung von Mantle, und über diesen prognostizierten Leistungsgewinn wird hier diskutiert. Hast du dazu was sinnvolles beizutragen, oder nicht?


----------



## cuban13581 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich rede nichts klein. Ich setze mich nur kritisch mit dem Thema auseinander. Ich habe kein Problem mit Mantle. Wie an anderer Stelle schon erwähnt, hätte ich kein Problem damit, mir zwei AMD Karten in den Rechner zu bauen. Schließlich hatte ich das in der Vergangenheit schon. Nur bin ich auch kein Freund von sabbernder Euphorie. Ich setze mich lieber sachlich und mit Zurückhaltung mit den Dingen auseinander, anstatt mich in feuchte Träumereien zu ergehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Auch eine Art sich rauszureden. Wir werden ja sehen , was Mantle wirklich bringen wird. Bis dahin philosophieren wir noch ein bisschen in die Zukunft. 
Erst wenn die ersten Benchmarks mit Mantle vorliegen , kann man auch wirklich sagen , ob Mantle das gewünschte oder nicht gewünschte Leistungsplus mit sich bringt. Außerdem spielen die Hardware ,  die Hardwareanforderungen, welche Auflösung man bevorzugt usw...auch eine Rolle. Und da willst du dich dogmatisch auf eine Zahl festlegen? Ich wäre da ziemlich vorsichtig , an deiner Stelle , solange keine Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Und da willst du dich dogmatisch auf eine Zahl festlegen? Ich wäre da ziemlich vorsichtig , an deiner Stelle , solange keine Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen.



*"Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch""*

Was zur Hölle verstehst du daran nicht? Ich diskutiere hier über das THREAD-THEMA!!!!!!


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Gut, setzen wir uns mit dem Thema auseinander.

Ein Thief-Entwickler sagt also, 20% mehr GPU-Leistung halte er für nicht unrealistisch.
Bekanntlich soll ja auch Thief mit/für Mantle kommen.

Also wird sich dieser Entwickler schon mal etwas mit Mantle auseinandergesetzt/beschäftigt haben.
Aus seiner Sicht, so wie er programmiert, glaubt er mit Mantle 20% mehr aus einer GPU herausholen zu können.

Was viele aber vergessen:
Programmieren ist wie eine Unterschrift.
Man kann am Code erkennen, wer ihn verbrochen hat.
Und das hat nicht nur was mit den Namen von Variablen zu tun.

Es gibt Entwickler, die finden "eleganten, schlanken" Code, um ein Progem zu lösen/zu bearbeiten.
Andere greifen auf immer die gleichen Befehle zurück, bauschen dadurch einen Quellcode unnötig auf, lösen Probleme mit der Holzhammer-Methode...

Das eine ist ein guter Programmierer, das andere eher nicht.

Die Frage ist, in welche Kategorie fällt unser Thief-Entwickler hier?

Er kann sich vorstellen, das er, mit seinem Wissen und Können, 20% mehr herausholen kann.
Das heißt andere, schlechtere holen 0% mehr aus/mit Mantle heraus.
Andere vielleicht sogar mehr.

20%, das ist ein fünftel, das halte ich schon für viel, als 30 werden 36fps, aus 60 werden 72 (eine weitere "magische" Marke bei der Bildwiederholungsfrequenz), aus 100fps werden 120 (na, da lohnt doch jetzt ein 120Hz-Monitor)...

Und entgegen HomboyST's Aussage gibt es schon einen recht schmalen Grat zwischen spielbar, gerade noch spielbar und unspielbar. Dieser Grat ist natürlich nicht genau ein Bild pro Sekunde mehr breit udn auch abhängig vom Spiel.
Ein Spiel wie Enemy Unknown macht mit 10fps keine Spaß mehr, mit 12 auch nicht, mit 16 kann man (na gut: ICH) aber schon leben. Ein Spiel wie Dragon Age geht mit 18fps nicht, aber 24 sind okay. Mass Effect geht mit 24 gerade noch, mit 30 ist es absolut okay. WoT geht mit 30fps gerade noch so, 36 sind schon angenehmener. Ja, das bezieh ich immer auf mich, denn es geht hier um das physiologische Empfinden, das kann man nicht objektiv messen und erfassen, was flüssig erscheint und was nicht. Aber bei dieser Diskussion rennt man in diesem Forum gegen Wände, es gilt schneller, höher, weiter, wer mit weniger als 60fps zockt sollte nach allgemeiner Meinung hier dringend zum Augenarzt und es werden hier eh überwiegend Shooter mit 120fps und mehr gespielt. RPGs, Strategie, MMOs etcpp sind nur eine Randerscheinung, tschuldigung, ich vergaß...


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

@ X-CosmicBlue 

Wie vorhin schon erwähnt, stellt sich aber die grundsätzliche Frage, wie die Entwickler Mantle einsetzen.

Für mehr Fps?
Oder mehr Bildqualität?

In Fall 1 ist der Nutzen klar. Über mehr Fps kann man sich natürlich freuen.
In Fall 2 wird es schwierig zu beurteilen, denn diese Frage wirft neue Fragen auf. Wie gut können die Spiele mit Mantle aussehen und was kostet das Plus an Optik an Leistung? Und ist der optische Unterschied, der sich möglicherweise erzielen lässt, überhaupt deutlich sichtbar?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Ich möchte mal behaupten, das die wenigsten Entwickler für Mantle zusätzliche optische Effekte etcpp einbauen werden. Und noch garnicht höherauflösende Texturen oder so.
Man wird das Leistungsplus einfach nutzen, um eine Bildqualität, die unter DX ruckelt, wie zB SSAO+SSIL+diverse AA-Modi, unter Mantle flüssiger anzeigen zu können.
Oder anders ausgedrückt: Unter Mantle wird der Spieler mehr grafische Optionen aktivieren als unter DX, einfach, weil "es geht".


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Aber genau das ist der Knackpunkt der 20% Aussage. Wenn ein Game mit 30 Fps und beispielsweise FXAA läuft, dann reicht das prognostizierte Plus von Mantle eben nicht, um dann plötzlich mit Super Smapling o.Ä. spielen zu können. Dafür sind die Bildverbesserer, die wirklich sichtbare Vorteile bringen, einfach viel zu Leistungshungrig. Und deswegen würde ich mir diesbezüglich nicht zu viele Hoffnungen machen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Ganz ehrlich, dann deaktiviert man FXAA wieder, bekommt dann noch ein kleines Leistungplus und dann reicht es vielleicht für 2xMSAA, was immer noch besser aussehen kann als FXAA.
Oder es reicht, um die Partikeleffekte von "Medium" auf "High" zu setzen. Oder für dynamische Lichtquellen, während man vorher nur statische hatte.
Oder man kommt damit doch über eine magische Grenze bei den fps und kann nun mit einem Mal V-Sync nutzen.
Es gibt diverse Fälle, die mir einfallen, wo man sich über 20% mehr freuen kann, da würde ich mir schon Hoffnung machen.
Diese Hoffnungen gelten aber auch nur für Low-Bugdet- und Midrange-Hardware, denn ich seh aber auch, das diejenigen unter uns, die mit 144Hz auf UHD mit 144+ fps spielen...das denen Mantle nichts bringt und hier eher skeptisch sind


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

UHD mit 144+ FPS dürfte noch ein paar Jährchen dauern 

----

Ich bin in diesen Dingen einfach eher Realist als Optimist. Ich freue mich, über jedes Plus das Mantle bringt oder bringen könnte. Nur denke ich halt, dass Viele sich von Mantle einfach zu viel versprechen.


----------



## jelais99 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Ich frage mich warum Anderson von Dice noch keine Prognose wagen möchte, wie viel  BF4 durch Mantle an Performance gewinnt, obwohl er nun schon wesentlich länger damit arbeitet. Und nun kommen die Entwickler von Thief und halten 20% für nicht unrealistisch. Zugegeben, die Prognose ist sehr vage und unverbindlich. Irgendwie bleibe ich auch weiterhin skeptisch. Die Äußerungen sind alle sehr vage und niemand scheint in der Lage zu sein, konkretes zu sagen, selbst dann nicht, wenn man mit der Implementierung schon weit voran geschritten ist.


----------



## black977 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Da ist nix mit omg... nochmal meinen post lesen und verstehen


 
schon richtig gelesen.. ne erwartung von 30-50%.

Wo findet man den bitte eine derartige Leistungsverbesserung nur mit Software?


----------



## Gast1655586602 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Gut, setzen wir uns mit dem Thema auseinander.



Das wird schwierig ohne vernünftige Grundlage 
Im Prinzip handelt es sich bei der Frage: *"Wie gut/schnell ist Mantle?"*
...um ein vergleichbares: *"Gibt es einen Gott?"*

Die richtige Antwort ist laut momentanem Stand ein reiner Glaubsenfaktor!




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ein Thief-Entwickler sagt also, 20% mehr GPU-Leistung halte er für nicht unrealistisch.
> Bekanntlich soll ja auch Thief mit/für Mantle kommen.
> 
> Also wird sich dieser Entwickler schon mal etwas mit Mantle auseinandergesetzt/beschäftigt haben.
> Aus seiner Sicht, so wie er programmiert, glaubt er mit Mantle 20% mehr aus einer GPU herausholen zu können.



Auf den bisherigen Konferenzen und Vorstellungen von Mantle sieht mir das aber noch nicht selbstsicher aus!
-Das große Fragezeichen ist noch, wie er auf diesen Wert von 20% kommt. 

Unter welchen Bedingungen sind die 20% zustande gekommen?
-Sind es generell 20%?
-Sind 20% das Maximum oder Mittel?
-Unter welchen Auflösungen und Qualitätseinstellungen greift diese Aussage?

Mir ist das so vage wie die Lottozahlen von morgen!




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Was viele aber vergessen:
> Programmieren ist wie eine Unterschrift.
> Man kann am Code erkennen, wer ihn verbrochen hat.
> Und das hat nicht nur was mit den Namen von Variablen zu tun.



Da ist etwas wahres dran! Leider verderben viele Köche bekanntlich den Brei. 
-Bei Großprojekten wie Mantle oder einer Spieleprogrammierung allgemein ist es sogar noch schlimmer!

Da wird Code von ein paar tausend Zeilen schnell zum übelsten Softcode-Jungle. 
-Aufgrund der Unfähigkeit der Programmierer nicht anständig zu dokumentieren können/wollen, wird das mit der Zeit immer schlimmer! Einer der Gründe warum Windows und Battlefield bei jeder Version schlimmer werden...




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Es gibt Entwickler, die finden "eleganten, schlanken" Code, um ein Progem zu lösen/zu bearbeiten.
> Andere greifen auf immer die gleichen Befehle zurück, bauschen dadurch einen Quellcode unnötig auf, lösen Probleme mit der Holzhammer-Methode...
> 
> Das eine ist ein guter Programmierer, das andere eher nicht.
> ...



Ob man gut ist oder nicht spielt hier wohl weniger eine Rolle. 
-Der entscheidene Faktor ist, wieviel Ressourcen in die Programmierung gesteckt werden - sprich Geld/Zeit, Personal und Hardware.

Wenn z.B. das Management nicht mitmacht (siehe EA mit DICE), nutzen dir die besten Programmierer nichts. Dann wird das Baby halt als Frühgeburt auf die Welt gebracht und nach Release künstlich am Leben erhalten. 




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Er kann sich vorstellen, das er, mit seinem Wissen und Können, 20% mehr herausholen kann.
> Das heißt andere, schlechtere holen 0% mehr aus/mit Mantle heraus.
> Andere vielleicht sogar mehr.



Das dürfte die große Schwäche an Mantle sein. Nicht nur, dass man AMD-Hardware mit GCN benötigt! Nein, man braucht auch noch Entwickler, die ihr Handwerk blind verstehen und ausüben können. 

Ich könnte hier und jetzt eidesstaatlich versichern, in den letzten 10 Jahren kein Projekt mit "perfekter Programmierung" gesehen zu haben. Genau dahin will AMD die Entwickler aber schicken.

-Mir graust es jetzt schon, wenn uns die Spiele wegen Programmierfehler um die Ohren fliegen. Die aktuellen Kunden von Betafield 4 können da ein Lied singen. Vor allem da die Entwickler mit Mantle noch mehr Möglichkeiten bekommen, das Spiel zu verhauen.




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> 20%, das ist ein fünftel, das halte ich schon für viel, als 30 werden 36fps, aus 60 werden 72 (eine weitere "magische" Marke bei der Bildwiederholungsfrequenz), aus 100fps werden 120 (na, da lohnt doch jetzt ein 120Hz-Monitor)...


 
Bei dem potentiellen Aufwand sind 20% geradezu lächerlich wenig! 
-Erst hieß es großspurig es können Steigerungen von bis zu 50% mit Mantle möglich sein. Jetzt sind es auf einmal nur noch 20%. Was kommt demnächst? Die Ankündigungen von AMD man wolle die Nvidia GTX Titan "zerstören und lächerlich machen" wirken da plötzlich wie Größenwahnsinn.

Falls Intel genau so handelte, würden sie ständig AMD ihre AVX2-Benchmarks unter die Nase reiben. 
Darüber hinaus löst Mantle immer noch nicht die üblichen Gamerprobleme. Selbst mit 144 Frames und einem entsprechenden Monitor wäre AMD nicht gleichwertig mit z.B. Nvidias G-Sync. 




jelais99 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum Anderson von Dice noch keine Prognose wagen möchte, wie viel  BF4 durch Mantle an Performance gewinnt, obwohl er nun schon wesentlich länger damit arbeitet. Und nun kommen die Entwickler von Thief und halten 20% für nicht unrealistisch. Zugegeben, die Prognose ist sehr vage und unverbindlich. Irgendwie bleibe ich auch weiterhin skeptisch. Die Äußerungen sind alle sehr vage und niemand scheint in der Lage zu sein, konkretes zu sagen, selbst dann nicht, wenn man mit der Implementierung schon weit voran geschritten ist.


 
Ich nehme an, Mantle ist noch in einem relativ frühen Stadium. 
-Eventuell haben AMD, DICE & Co. gerade die Planungsquase hinter sich und haben wie Gerüchten zufolge erst letztes Quartal mit der Implementierung angefangen. 

Trotz aller Wünsche und Vorstellungen muss man eines Bedenken:
-Mantle ist kein Wunder, sondern eine reine Bandbreiten- und Lastverschiebung

Alles was man damit erreicht ist eine Verringerung des Overheads. Das heißt die AMD-Lösung kann niemals schneller werden als 100% der Hardware. Sofern ich richtig informiert bin, arbeitet DirectX nur mit 60% Leistung, bei 40% Overhead. Das wären also maximal +40% Leistung die man "theoretisch" noch herausholen könnte. 

Dieser Fall wird aber niemals eintreffen, denn die 100% schafft nicht einmal Mantle. Dafür müssen sich die Programmierer dann aber ins Zeug legen als ob es um ihr Leben ginge = unrealistisch!


----------



## MomentInTime (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Es ist gut, dass DirektX mit Mantle nun Konkurrenz bekommt. Man hat ja gesehen, wie sich der Bereich ansonsten so
weiterentwickelt hat - da war gähnender Stillstand; wie zuzeiten der DDR. Und dann immer diese elende Bindung an das nächste Windows.
Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft, und das ist gut so !


----------



## Skysnake (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Bisher gibt es keine Infos über Mantle in Linux. SteamOS ist eine Linux-Distribution und baut wohl auf OpenGL auf. In diesem Bereich ist AMD leider weit zurück. Mantle müsste sich erst beweisen um in die SteamBoxen zu wandern.


Doch Mantle soll auch für Linux und MacOS kommen. Gab dazu eine Aussage von einem AMD Mitarbeiter.

Und "beweisen" muss Mantle bzgl SteamBox gar nichts. Das ist Standardhardware mit einem mehr oder weniger Standard Linux in einem custom Gehäuse.



> Natürlich für uns Gamer (mit AMD-GPU/APU/CPU) wäre das was tolles.
> Allerdings ist das bei dem potentiellen Mehraufwand für die Programmierer ein Witz!


Und das kannst du jetzt beurteilen weil?

Ach ja richtig, sehr wahrscheinlich gar nicht, weil du vermutlich selbst noch nie etwas entwickelt hast...

Gerade das Mantle eben NICHT in BF4 implementiert wurde, sondern in die Frostbite-Engine, die BF4 nutzt ist hier ein wichtiger Punkt. Die Hauptarbeit wird in der Engine gemacht bzgl Mantle. Wenn die da keinen Mist gebaut haben, sollte es für die Nutzer der Engine keinen Unterschied machen, ob es jetzt DX oder Mantle nutzt. Bei der Nutzung von MAntle stehen eventuell nur noch mehr Parameter und oder Api-Calls zur Verfügung.

Und das ist ein entscheidender Unterschied. Dadurch, das es in einer Engine drin steckt, die lizenziert werden kann, wird es für die Nutzer dieser Lizenz keinen so großen Aufwand bedeuten. Die werden halt die Engine verwenden und gut ist. Ob die API-Calls jetzt auf Mantle, DX oder auf Schies-mich-tot aufbauen, ist für die völlig belanglos.



> Die Frage ist doch eher, wieviel Aufwand die Entwickler tatsächlich in dieses "Leistungsplus" pumpen müssen. Immerhin ist Mantle eine eigene API und muss zusätzlich zu den etablierten Standards dazu programmiert werden. In Zeiten von knappen Ressourcen zweifle ich wirklich stark daran!


Kommt wie gesagt darauf an, wie die Engine geschrieben ist. Bei den Sachen, wo das Grundgerüst der API-Calls einfach nur ausgetauscht werden kann, wird der Aufwand genau 0% betragen.

So wird man aber auch ehrlicherweise natürlich nicht das Maximum raus holen können, es sei denn die FB-Engine ist von Grund auf erstmal auf Mantle gebaut worden und dann die entsprechenden Sachen mit DX nachgebaut worden. Davon gehe ich aber eher nicht aus.

Einige % werden den Entwicklern aber sicherlich einfach vor die Füße fallen ohne Zutun. Dafür lizenziert man halt auch Engines.



> Bei dem ganzen Thema kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln!
> AMD versteift sich zu sehr auf Nebenkriegsschauplätze, statt sich um die Hauptpunkte zu kümmern. Noch ist Spielraum in der Hardwareentwicklung. Ich bin der Ansicht sie gehen die Software-Optimierung viel zu früh an. Um einen solchen neuen "Standard" durchsetzen zu können muss man viel Geld in den Markt pumpen. Geld das AMD aktuell einfach nicht hat....


Ähm... Ja, du hast welche Expertise nochmals um beurteilen zu können, wieviel Spielraum man in der Hardwareentwicklung hat? 

Software-Optimierungen sind IMMER! sinnvoll. Ein zu früh kann es da NIE geben, und wir sehen doch heute schon, dass die HArdwareentwicklung immer langsamer wird, einfach weil wir an Grenzen stoßen....

AMD hat durchaus auch einen guten Partner für die Entwicklung von Mantle. Dice verkauft halt Engine-Lizenzen, und mit einer API wie Mantle können Sie halt eine bessere Engine bauen, als die Konkurrenz ohne so eine API. Du kannst gift drauf nehmen,d ass die MAcher der Unreal-Engine usw zähneknirschend dasitzen werden. DICE spielt hier nämlich mit ungleichen Waffen um den Kampf der Lizenznehmer von Grafik-Engines....

Genau das treibt DICE aber eben auch an, Mantle möglichst weit zu verbreiten und gut dastehen zu lassen. Sie haben das aktuell eben exklisiv und müssen es auch ausschlachten.

Und ganz abgesehen davon, können heutige GPUs SEHR SEHR SEHR viel mehr als man über APIs wie DX ansprechen kann...



> Das ist absolutes Risikokapital. Im schlimmsten Fall könnten sie wirklich daran Pleite gehen!


Hirngespinste, mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen. An sowas verschluckt sich ein Konzern wie AMD nicht. Wäre dem so, würde es AMD shcon seit einem Jahrzehnt nicht mehr geben...



> Leider ist DirectX ein Quasi-Standard, den man schlecht ignorieren kann. Bis AMD sich mit Mantle durchsetzen "könnte", wird noch einige Zeit vergehen.


Für einen Lizenznehmer eine Grafik-Engine spielt das aber eben genau gar keine Rolle....



> Umsonst werden die Entwickler das sicher nicht machen! Dazu noch muss AMD wertvolle Ressourcen abstellen um die interessierten Studios zu unterstützen. Das können Geldmittel ebenso wie eigenes Personal sein. Selbige fehlen dann für andere Projekte. AMD hat genug Baustellen, um die sie sich kümmern müssen!


Eher DICE wird Ressourcen abstellen, eben weil Sie die Engine zur Lizenzierung anbieten. Zudem haben Entwickler schlicht ein Interesse daran, es zu nutzen.

Die letzten paar Prozent Optimierung verschlingen unglaublich viele Ressourcen. Wenn du da 20% relativ einfach serviert bekommst, dann wirst du das gerne annehmen, und halt andere Optimierungen weglassen, bei denen weniger bei rauskommt bei gleichem Zeitaufwand.

Es gibt doch zwei Situationen:
1. Ich muss Performance XY erreichen. Schaffe ich das mit weniger Aufwand, hör ich halt vorher auf und freue mich über das gepsarte Geld
2. Ich habe nur Geld/Zeit XY zur Verfügung und will die beste Peformance rausholen die ich kann. Da freu ich mich halt über etwas mehr Performance als ohne.

In beiden Situationen habe ich einen Mehrwert daraus.



> Iwo!
> Die besagten 20% gibt es nur in Spielen mit Mantle-API. Alle anderen Spiele werden die üblichen Leistungswerte aufweisen. In Benchmarks wird Mantle nur den Durchschnitt verhageln und manche Karten besser dastehen lassen als sie eigentlich sind.


Wieso "verhageln"? 

Man steht halt besser da. Mantle ist da nichts anders, als wenn AMD oder nVidia sich hinsetzen und die Shader optimieren über die Treiber....

Verbieten wir das jetzt auch den Herstellern? 



> Das ist genau so als würde Intel nur noch auf Ergebnisse mit AVX2 bestehen, obwohl die Prozessoren ohne wesentlich weniger leisten. In nächster Zeit spielt Mantle überhaupt keine Rolle. Die Verfügbarkeit von unterstützten Spielen wird ähnlich schlecht sein wie die Anfangszeit von PhysX von Nvidia.


Nein ist es nicht. Du bestehst darauf, dass eine Spiel, welches AVX oder SSE nutzt ohne diese Funktionen gebencht werden muss? 



> Selbst 20% sind "nichts".


WHAT? :dumm:

20% sind der Unterschied zwischen 
HD7950 Boost und HD7970GHz
HD7970GHz und 290X
HD7970GHz und GTX Titan
290X/GTX Titan und HD7990

20% sind also SEHR viel. Das ist so ungefähr das was man oft als Maximum aus dem OC mit nem normalen Kühler raus bekommt. DAs ist sehr oft der Unterschied zwischen einer/zwei Karten besser oder schlechter, und dafür zahlen die Leute schnell mal 100€ mehr!

20% einfach so wegwischen ist total lächerlich. Wenn dem so wäre, brüchten wir gar keinen Ton über OC verlieren, und ich glaube mit der Meinung wärst du hier im Forum ziemlich allein, und das zurecht.



> Es wird nur bewirken, dass AMD-Karten wesentlich unstetiger bei der Beurteilung werden!


Weil?


> -Nvidia scheint momentan stark den Fokus auf OpenGL zu verlegen. Mit Maxwell kommt Unified Memory und angeblich wollen sie CUDA hardwarenäher verlegen.


Eher genau das Gegenteil bei CUDA. Sie wollen die Hardware stärker abstrahieren. Nur mal so am Rande.. 



> Dann aber auf alle Schnittstellen wie DX11+ und OptenGL...


CUDA hat nichts mit DX11+ oder OpenGl zu tun. Und Unified Memory wird nicht für DX11+ und auch nicht für OpenGL kommen.



> -Intel brütet wie ein Wahnsinniger beim Stromverbrauch und der APU-Leistung. Wenn das so weiter geht, verliert AMD noch die letzte Bastion!


Jaja, AMD geht unter, in den nächsten 12 Monaten, die Leier kennen wir schon gefühlt seit 10 Jahren 



> Ich sehe hier Gefahr für AMD!
> Sie müssen dringen die Kernbereiche stärken und nicht "ausprobieren".


 Und genau das machen Sie doch....



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Bloß nicht, die sollen mal wie in der Vergangenheit ihre eigene Suppe kochen.


What? Warum das denn? 

DAfür hätte ich gern eine Begründung



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Hah, wenn es denn so einfach wäre!
> Programmierer haben in der Wirtschaft wenig zu sagen. Das sind eher die Manager und Bosse, die den Ton angeben. Für die zählt nur ob der Rubel rollt oder nicht. Da kann Mantle noch so viel versprechen... wenn es mehr kostet, wird es nicht gemacht - fertig!


Der Chef wird keinem Entwickler vorgeben, was er zu nutzen hat, um das Ziel zu erreichen. Wenn der Entwickler sagt, er schafft es durch XY in weniger Zeit oder mit einem besseren Ergebnis, dann wird jeder halbwegs vernünftige Chef dem nicht im Wege stehen...

Zumal eben NOCHMALS! erwähnt sei, dass die Frostbite Enginge Mantle von sich aus mitliefert... Die Frage stellt sich da also gar nicht für Lizenznehmer, ob Sie Mantle nutzen wollen oder nicht. Sie tun es einfach.



> Das ist jetzt nicht meine Gehässigkeit, sondern wirklich objektiv!
> -Falls die Entwickler nicht gleichzeitig die Firmenchefs sind, sehe ich da wenig Chancen!


Und du hast da ja auch voll die Expertise, weil du Chef bzw Entwickler bist 



> Das nutzt alles nichts, wenn die Hardware deswegen auf der Stelle tritt!


Dier Hardware gerade bei den GPUs ist der Entwicklung der APIs um JAHRE! voraus... Es wird Zeit da endlich mal was zu tun...



> Mantle schaufelt im Bestfall laut Theorie ein paar ungenutzte Ressourcen frei. Dazu müssen aber alle Bedingungen erfüllt sein.
> -Schneller wird die Hardware dadurch nicht. Das macht man normalerweise nur, wenn die Hardware bereits am Limit läuft. Der Punkt ist aber noch lange nicht gekommen.


Mantle ermöglicht neue Konzepte und Algorithmen. DAmit kann man ganz anders Probleme angehen und auch umgehen.

Das ist ein bischen so, als ob du einen Dual-Core hast, die Software aber nur Single-Core unterstützt an sich, durch ne neue API (Mantle) aber plötzlich auch der zweite Core nutzbar wird. Die HArdware wird dadurch auch nicht schneller, aber deine Programme dafür schon sehr 

Ich hoffe du verstehst das Beispiel.



> Bitte was? Ein i5-2500(k) reicht locker für alles aus.
> In der Theorie hört sich alles gut an (sogar Bulldozer)!


Nur das wenige Leute etwas in der LEistungsklasse einer 2500k haben, und gerade der Mobilebereich SEHR davon profitieren wird.



> Du vergisst hier zu gerne, dass Mantle sich bisher nur auf Spiele auswirkt. Auf dein Gesamtsystem hat das wenig Auswirkungen! Mit einer schmaleren CPU/GPU ist dein System immer noch auf dem gleichen Stand wie vorher, ob Mantle oder nicht.


Und das hat jetzt welche Relevanz? Wenn ich zocken will, dann interessiert es mich doch einen scheis, ob das auch wo anderes was bringt oder nicht. So lange meine Games mehr FPS haben, ist für mich das Ziel erreicht.



> Es wäre eher angebracht, dass die Programmierer einmal wieder aufhören einfach nur minderwertigen Code wie bei Battlefield 4 hinzuklatschen und sich im Vorfeld gedanken machen.
> -Alle klatschen hurra und Beifall, weil "weniger Aufwand", "schnellere Implementierung" und "mehr Performance" versprochen wird.


Träum weiter 
Die tun das ja nicht aus Spaß, sondern einfach weil Sie nicht mehr Zeit haben, um das besser zu machen. Wenn Sie ne bessere API haben, die ihnen erlaubt schneller die nötige Performance zu erreichen, dann werden Sie eventuell die Zeit nutzen können um die Bugs mehr zu fixen.



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Die Diskussion um Zuwächse bei Verwendung von Mantle ist wie immer sehr einseitig!
> 
> Die 20% Zuwächse im Vergleich zu DirectX bekommt man heutzutage schon mit OpenGL - und das ist keine Low-Level-API(!). Die Entwickler bräuchten sich noch nicht einmal in eine neue Schnittstelle einarbeiten. Dafür müssten sich Nvidia und AMD nur mit der Khronoss Gropu eingen und schon hätte man einen neuen Standard/Level.


Naja, soo einfach ist es nicht aus OpenGL 20% Mehr raus zu holen als aus DX11. DX hat sich SEHR weiterentwickelt zu seinen Anfängen, UND es erfährt sehr viel mehr Liebe als OpenGL von den GPU-Herstellern in den Treibern....

Zudem ist bei OpenGL das Problem mit den Extensions nicht unwesentlich.... Wenn du wirklich alles raus holen willst, musst du wieder für einzelne Architekturen optimieren. Da haste dann auch keinen großen Vorteil mehr da im Vergleich zu Mantle usw.



> -Der Vorteil wäre die plattformunabhängigkeit.


Nicht wirklich mehr als mit Mantle wie gesagt...

Das Problem ist hier vor allem, das man sich scheins mit nVidia nicht einigen kann. Die sind, was man so am Rande mitbekommt bei DX immer eine Bremse, und auch ansonsten bei offenen Standards eher ein Klotz am Bein, der auf die Bremse tritt, als aktiv mitarbeitet und versucht den Standard nach vorne zu bringen... Die schielen halt immer auf ihre propritären SChnittstellen mit denen Sie sich versuchen einen Vorteil zu verschaffen über die Konkurrenz. Das gelingt aber nur, wenn die offenen STandards nicht so gut sind, und durch blockieren und bremsen erreicht man eben genau das...



> Bisher wird Mantle nur auf Windows genannt. Auf Konsole ist Mantle ja schon abgeharkt und auf Linux/MAC noch fraglich.


Linux und MacOS wurde bereits bestätigt.



> Außer der Geschwindigkeit redet niemand über die wirklich wichtigen Punkte:
> -Wie ist die Bildqualität?
> -Anfälligkeit für Flimern?


Weil das auch NICHTS mit ner API zu tun hat...



> -Welche Effekte/Techniken bringt Mantle nativ mit?


vermutlich gar keine. So was ist nicht die Aufgabe einer API.



> Bei Glide war genau dieser Faktor enorm. Die Bildqualität sucht heute noch Ihresgleichen. Ich bezweiflich hier wirklich stark, dass Mantle direkt bei Start eine vergleichbare Qualität wie die etablierten Grafikschnittstellen aufweisen kann. Das muss sich erst im Laufe der Zeit entwickeln.


Das lag aber an anderen Dingen. So was in der Art ist aber durch die Nutzung bisher nicht genutzer Hardware besser wird.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nur so viel: Hier in diesem Thread, und das steht auch so in der Überschrift, geht es nicht um +10-15 Fps. Hier geht es um 20%. ToBeFr33 redete sogar nur von 15%. Wie viel Fps plus hast du also, wenn dein Spiel ohne Mantle mit 30 Fps läuft?


 


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Manche verstehen es auch einfach nicht.
> Wenn dein Game* JETZT * mit 30 fps läuft ist das grottig ! 15% Mehrleistung von Mantle macht 34 fps
> deine 10-15 Frames mehr wären 33 - 50 % Mehrleistung


 
Der Punkt ist doch: wie viel Geld muss ich im Normalfall hinlegen, um ein Plus von 20%, seien es jetzt 36 statt 30 oder 120 statt 100 FPS, zu bekommen? Schauen wir auf den Grafikkartenmarkt: Beispielsweise 200 Euro Aufpreis um eine GTX780 statt einer GTX770 zu kaufen. 20 Prozent klingt nach nicht viel, aber in der Realität bezahlen Leute einen Haufen Geld für diese 20 Prozent. 20 Prozent _aus dem Nichts_ herzuzaubern, selbst nur in Extremfällen - was gibts daran zu meckern?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Das wird schwierig ohne vernünftige Grundlage


Richtig, aber wie ja zuvor so schön betont wurde, es geht bei diesem Thema ausschließlich um das, was dieser eine Thief-Entwickler sagt.



> Im Prinzip handelt es sich bei der Frage: *"Wie gut/schnell ist Mantle?"*
> ...um ein vergleichbares: *"Gibt es einen Gott?"*


Das mußt Du mir näher erklären.
Ich sehe in Mantle nicht den Gott der Programmierung oder den Gott aller APIs. 



> Die richtige Antwort ist laut momentanem Stand ein reiner Glaubsenfaktor!


Das seh ich nicht so, man kann aufgrund bisher gemacht Aussagen und Präsentationen realistische Spekulationen und Schätzungen wagen.
Das hat nichts mit Glauben zu tun, ob man NVidia oder AMD mehr mag. Man muß einfach einmal ganz tief in sich gehen, jegliche persönlichen Gefühle und Präferenzen beiseite schieben und sehen, das man bisher weiß.



> Auf den bisherigen Konferenzen und Vorstellungen von Mantle sieht mir das aber noch nicht selbstsicher aus!


Selbstsicherheit kann auch nur ein schein sein.
Außerdem, wer steht bei Konferenzen und Vorstellungen vorne? Richtig, Menschen, die einem etwas verkaufen wollen, wie toll, wie schön, wie gut etwas ist.
Das sind nicht immer Menschen, die auch wirklich Ahnung von der Materie haben. Das man sich dann mit konkreten Zahlen bedeckt hält, sollte klar sein, oder?
Hier haben wir jetzt einen an der Mantle-Entwicklung unbeteiligten Programmierer, der zukünftig mit Mantle arbeiten soll, das ist etwas ganz anderes.



> -Das große Fragezeichen ist noch, wie er auf diesen Wert von 20% kommt.


Wie kommt man nach geschriebener Mathe-Klausur darauf zu sagen  "Jupp, das wird wohl ne 2"?
Wie erstellt man vorraussichtliche Bauphasen bzw Abgabetermine?
Wie schätzt man die Steuereinnahmen für das kommende Jahr?
Man geht an sowas mit den Erfahrungen der letzen Jahre, der letzten Male ran.
In diesem Fall wird der Entwickler wohl schon mal die Dokus zu Mantle gesehen haben und kann daher abschätzen, was er anders machen muß und was am Ende rauskommen kann.



> Unter welchen Bedingungen sind die 20% zustande gekommen?
> -Sind es generell 20%?
> -Sind 20% das Maximum oder Mittel?
> -Unter welchen Auflösungen und Qualitätseinstellungen greift diese Aussage?


Irrelevant.
Wie ich schon schrieb, codet jeder Programmierer etwas anders. Jedes Spiel ist auch etwas anders (man muß sich ja nur Überlegen, wie das mit den DrawCalls ist, davon profitieren nur Spiele, die auch wirklich viele Objekte haben. Ein Spiel wie Limbus wird diesen Vorteil kaum nutzen können).
Man kann festhalten, das dieser _eine_ Entwickler glaubt, das _er_ 20% mehr Leistung aus einer GPU holen kann.
Das hat dann nichts mit Auflösungen oder Einstellungen zu tun. 



> Mir ist das so vage wie die Lottozahlen von morgen!


Natürlich ist es vage. Es ist die Aussage _eines_ Programmierers. 



> Ob man gut ist oder nicht spielt hier wohl weniger eine Rolle.
> -Der entscheidene Faktor ist, wieviel Ressourcen in die Programmierung gesteckt werden - sprich Geld/Zeit, Personal und Hardware.


Beides spielt eine Rolle. Wer gut und sauber programmiert, die benutzbaren Befehle kennt und diese optimal nutzt, bekommt in gleicher Zeit (und damit den gleiche Kosten) mehr raus.
Dazu muß man aber ein guter Programmierer sein.



> Wenn z.B. das Management nicht mitmacht (siehe EA mit DICE), nutzen dir die besten Programmierer nichts. Dann wird das Baby halt als Frühgeburt auf die Welt gebracht und nach Release künstlich am Leben erhalten.


Ja, gut, das das aber kein Mantle-spezifisches Problem ist 



> Das dürfte die große Schwäche an Mantle sein. Nicht nur, dass man AMD-Hardware mit GCN benötigt! Nein, man braucht auch noch Entwickler, die ihr Handwerk blind verstehen und ausüben können.


Es ist genauso die Schwäche von DX oder OpenGL. Wer die API nicht richtig kenn/nicht richtig nutzt, wird immer langsamen, uneffektiven oder gar fehlerhaften Code (grafische Glitches) erzeugen.



> Ich könnte hier und jetzt eidesstaatlich versichern, in den letzten 10 Jahren kein Projekt mit "perfekter Programmierung" gesehen zu haben. Genau dahin will AMD die Entwickler aber schicken.


Den perfekten Code gibt es nicht.
Und ich sehe auch nicht, wie AMD da die Entwickler hinschicken will.
Mantle soll es einfacher machen, die Hardware vollständiger und optimaler auszunutzen bei gleichem Kenntnisstand und Können beim Programmieren.



> -Mir graust es jetzt schon, wenn uns die Spiele wegen Programmierfehler um die Ohren fliegen.


Das tun sie doch jetzt schon 



> Vor allem da die Entwickler mit Mantle noch mehr Möglichkeiten bekommen, das Spiel zu verhauen.


Wie kommst Du darauf?
Mantle so das programmieren nicht erschweren, sondern einfacher machen.



> Bei dem potentiellen Aufwand sind 20% geradezu lächerlich wenig!


Wenn das Programmieren für Mantle wirklich einfach wird, ist der Aufwand geringer als zuvor, als man für DX programmierte. Dann noch zusätzlich 20% mehr fps...na, das ist doch super.



> -Erst hieß es großspurig es können Steigerungen von bis zu 50% mit Mantle möglich sein. Jetzt sind es auf einmal nur noch 20%.


Du kannst doch nicht Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen.
Wenn der selbe Typ, der die 50% damals in den Raum geworfen aht, nun sagen wird "Naja, gut, es sind nur 20%", würde ich Dir recht geben.
Oder wenn das dieser eine Entwickler, der hier im Artikel vorkommt, gewesen wäre, der damals gesagt hat, es können 50% sein, dann auch.
Aber es sind nunmal zwei unterschiedliche Menschen, mit unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen was das Porgrammieren angeht, der eine soll Mantle präsentieren, der andere damit arbeiten.
Das kann man nicht vergleichen.



> Was kommt demnächst? Die Ankündigungen von AMD man wolle die Nvidia GTX Titan "zerstören und lächerlich machen" wirken da plötzlich wie Größenwahnsinn.


Das wirkte sie von Anfang an.
Ich bin aber inzwischen so weit das sich glaube, das die 290x sich mit Mantle wirklich deutlich von der Titan absetzen kann.



> Falls Intel genau so handelte, würden sie ständig AMD ihre AVX2-Benchmarks unter die Nase reiben.


Hä? Wie meinen?



> Darüber hinaus löst Mantle immer noch nicht die üblichen Gamerprobleme. Selbst mit 144 Frames und einem entsprechenden Monitor wäre AMD nicht gleichwertig mit z.B. Nvidias G-Sync.


Inwiefern?



> Ich nehme an, Mantle ist noch in einem relativ frühen Stadium.
> -Eventuell haben AMD, DICE & Co. gerade die Planungsquase hinter sich und haben wie Gerüchten zufolge erst letztes Quartal mit der Implementierung angefangen.


Ich geh auch mal davon aus, das die aktuelle Mantle-Version nicht der letzte Stand der Dinge für die Ewigkeit sein wird.



> Trotz aller Wünsche und Vorstellungen muss man eines Bedenken:
> -Mantle ist kein Wunder, sondern eine reine Bandbreiten- und Lastverschiebung


Äh, nein.
Alles, was wir bis jetzt wissen, ist, dass der Overhead verringert wird.
Damit wird Bandbreite nicht verschoben, sondern "gespart".
Außerdem wissen wird, das mehr DrawCalls möglich sind.
Von irgendeiner Last wissen wir noch garnichts.



> Alles was man damit erreicht ist eine Verringerung des Overheads. Das heißt die AMD-Lösung kann niemals schneller werden als 100% der Hardware. Sofern ich richtig informiert bin, arbeitet DirectX nur mit 60% Leistung, bei 40% Overhead. Das wären also maximal +40% Leistung die man "theoretisch" noch herausholen könnte.


Schuldigung, aber das ist Blödsinn.
Natürlich kann eine Hardware nicht mehr leisten, als das, wofür sie konzipiert wurde. Virtulle Transistoren wird man kaum erfinden können.
Der Punkt ist einfach folgender:
DX muß zu sämtlicher Hardware kompatibel sein, darum kommen zB bei der Berechnung von Grafiken nur Befehle zum Einsatz, die sowohl NVidia- wie auch AMD-GPUs kennen (und S3 und Matrox und Intel und so weiter).
Mit diesen Befehlen mögen sich alle Aufgaben bewältigen lassen, aber umständen muß, um ein Problem zu lösen, das Ergebnis eines Befehls an einen weiteren weitergegeben werden. Das sorgt dafür das die GPU einige Takte lang an ein und der selben Aufgabe arbeitet.
Wenn nun aber die GPU einen Befehl kennt, den DX nicht kennt, die das gleiche Problem in einem Zug berechnet, dann erhält man früher/schneller das Ergenis und wieder freie Resourcen für den nächsten Befehl.
Hier setzt Mantle eigentlich an.
Dabei fällt quais neben der Overhead von 40 auf 8%, das heißt aber nicht, das man 32% mehr Leistung bekommt, weil der Overhead nur ein Teilaspekt des ganzen Renderingvorgangs ist.
Ich werfe jetzt mal ne Zahl als Beispiel in den Raum, bitte nicht drauf festnageln: 10% weniger Overhead = 1% mehr fps.
Und dann kommen noch die DrawCalls dazu. Statt maximal 10k wie bei DX sollen es 100k sein.
Auch hier werfe ich jetzt einfach mal eine Zahl in den Raum: Verdoppelung der genutzten DrawCalls = 2% mehr fps.
Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen, DX nutzt eine Grafikkarte schon zu 100% aus, nur halt nicht effezient.
Mantle soll das ändern.



> Dieser Fall wird aber niemals eintreffen, denn die 100% schafft nicht einmal Mantle. Dafür müssen sich die Programmierer dann aber ins Zeug legen als ob es um ihr Leben ginge = unrealistisch!


 Siehe den Absatz zuvor.
Mantle nutzt die 100% einfach effezienter aus. Oder zumindest soll Mantle dies tun.
Ob und in wie weit das wirklich zutrifft, das bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> 20 Prozent _aus dem Nichts_ herzuzaubern, selbst nur in Extremfällen - was gibts daran zu meckern?



Ich meckere doch gar nicht. Wenn ich meckere, dann hört sich das anders an  

Und die vermeintlichen 20% werden ja nun nicht aus dem Nichts hergezaubert. Das Spiel muss erst mal mit Mantle programmiert werden, und das kostet Zeit und Geld.


----------



## jelais99 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

@Skysnake
Naja bestätigt ist es noch nicht, dass Mantle auf Linux laufen soll. bisher scheint dies nicht mehr als eine Vision zu sein. Siehe dazu dass Interview mit Andersson, das auf Heise veröffentlicht wurde. Und Manlte macht es laut Andersson nicht einfacher oder schneller eine saubere Portierung von Konsole auf den PC hinzubekommen. Das dürfte dann bei PC Exklusivtiteln sogar noch mehr Aufwand bedeuten: 

_c't: Die Konsolenspiele von Xbox One und Playstation 4 sind auf die GCN-Architektur optimiert. Ist es einfacher, derartige Spiele auf Mantle zu portieren statt auf Direct3D?

Andersson: Wen man schnelle Resultate sehen will, ist es auf Direct3D vielleicht einfacher. Aber wenn man es richtig machen will im Bezug auf Performance, Detailgrad und Robustheit, hat Mantle bei anspruchsvollen Spielen klare Vorteile – auch wenn das Portieren wahrscheinlich etwas länger dauert._
Quelle: APU13: Der Battlefield-Schöpfer über AMDs 3D-Schnittstelle Mantle | heise online


----------



## kartenlehrling (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

APU13: Oxide fait exploser la limite CPU avec Mantle - Cartes Graphiques - HardWare.fr
APU13: Oxide fait exploser la limite CPU avec Mantle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die EX-Macher von civilizationV Oxide Games werden uns im ersten Quartal2014 eine Android Demo (StarSwarm) presentieren die uns die Leistungkraft von Mantle zeigen wird, 
gerade Civilization ist doch ein Paradebeispiel von einem CPU Killer und wenn die behaupten man könnte die volle Leistung eines i7-4770 / R9-290x Systems (DX11),
 auch mit einem *gedrosselten System FX8350 @2,0ghz* und R9-290x (Mantle) hinbekommt ist es schon toll, 
weil der CPU wird in 5 Jahren die Bremse werden, weil es keine grossen Taktsteigerung mehr geben wird.


----------



## Duvar (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Das hört sich doch alles ganz gut an, AMD hat echt einen vernünftigen Schritt in die richtige Richtung gemacht.
Wenn man dies hier mal überfliegt wird dies einem schon klar AMD News + Nachrichten / AMD aktuell


----------



## HomeboyST (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



jelais99 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum Anderson von Dice noch keine Prognose wagen möchte, wie viel  BF4 durch Mantle an Performance gewinnt, obwohl er nun schon wesentlich länger damit arbeitet. Und nun kommen die Entwickler von Thief und halten 20% für nicht unrealistisch. Zugegeben, die Prognose ist sehr vage und unverbindlich. Irgendwie bleibe ich auch weiterhin skeptisch. Die Äußerungen sind alle sehr vage und niemand scheint in der Lage zu sein, konkretes zu sagen, selbst dann nicht, wenn man mit der Implementierung schon weit voran geschritten ist.


 
LESEN !!!
Hat Dice doch !
Sie haben gesagt das Mantle bei BF4 kaum Vorteile bringen wird, da BF4 schon super optimiert ist. 



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist doch: wie viel Geld muss ich im Normalfall hinlegen, um ein Plus von 20%, seien es jetzt 36 statt 30 oder 120 statt 100 FPS, zu bekommen? Schauen wir auf den Grafikkartenmarkt: Beispielsweise 200 Euro Aufpreis um eine GTX780 statt einer GTX770 zu kaufen. 20 Prozent klingt nach nicht viel, aber in der Realität bezahlen Leute einen Haufen Geld für diese 20 Prozent. 20 Prozent _aus dem Nichts_ herzuzaubern, selbst nur in Extremfällen - was gibts daran zu meckern?


 
Falscher Ansatz. Denn du kaufst dir ja keine neue Karte um von 30 - 36 Frames zu kommen sondern holst dir etwas womit du flüssig zocken kannst ( auch ohne Mantle da es ja nicht auf allen spielen kommt ) 

Und bei konstant >60 fps is mantle doch auch wieder uninteressant.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Ich sehe es schon bildlich vor mir:
-DrawCalls werden die neuen Megapixel 

Von Mantle auf Linux ist noch garnichts bestätigt! Das waren eher Wünsche als Tatsachen...
-SteamOS wird auf OpenGL setzen - Punkt!
-Mantle wird Windows-Exklusiv bis AMD es sich anders überlegt!

Die ganze Geschichte mit "einfacher programmieren" und "leichter zu implementieren" kann man vielleicht einem Laien auftischen, aber nicht echten Profis! 
-Bevor nicht eine Zeile Code gezeigt wird oder spezifische Funktionen vorgestellt werden, können die Mantle-Boys auch über den Weihnachtsmann erzählen.

Das ganze ist doch lachhaft und nur in einer spezifischen Nutzergruppe in eng umgrenzten Szenario zugänglich:
-AMD-Konsole auf AMD Hardware (PC) mit GCN

Das man damit gleich einmal 2/3 des Marktes aussperrt nur um von diesen "Vorteilen" gebrauch machen zu können, wird hier komplett ausgeblendet. Wem nutzt das? Letztendlich NUR AMD und den entsprechenden Usern, die sowieso die benötigte Hardware hat....

Ich sehe das persönlich sehr kritisch! 
Wer glaubt durch diese neue API werden die Konsolenports auf einmal besser, leichter, performanter ist extrem schief gewickelt! Die Entwickler werden nicht einen piep mehr machen als nötig. Darunter leiden wir PC-Gamer doch schon seit vielen Jahren.

EDIT:


kartenlehrling schrieb:


> Die EX-Macher von civilizationV Oxide Games werden uns im ersten Quartal2014 eine Android Demo (StarSwarm) presentieren die uns die Leistungkraft von Mantle zeigen wird,
> gerade Civilization ist doch ein Paradebeispiel von einem CPU Killer und wenn die behaupten man könnte die volle Leistung eines i7-4770 / R9-290x Systems (DX11),
> auch mit einem *gedrosselten System FX8350 @2,0ghz* und R9-290x (Mantle) hinbekommt ist es schon toll, weil der CPU wird in 5 Jahren die Bremse werden, weil es keine grossen Taktsteigerung mehr geben wird.



In 5 Jahren haben wir ganz andere Probleme als die CPU.
-Aktuell wird immer mehr auf die Grafikkarte ausgelagert, weil parallele Aufgaben dort am besten zu erledigen sind. 

Die Leistung heutiger CPUs ist durchaus ausreichend für fast alle Aufgaben. Die Problematik ist eher der inflationäre Umgang mit Ressourcen. Hiermit räumt Mantle angeblich auf. In 2014 wird sich Nvidia mit Unified Memory anschließen.
-Das große Problem des Speichermanagements wird so stark entgegengewirkt und ein weiterer Flaschenhals geschlossen.

*Andererseits ... bin einfach mal arrogant und sage:* 
_"Wer eine schwache CPU hat, ist selbst schuld! Man kann immer noch die Qualität in den Games herunterschrauben, aber dafür sind sich die Leute ja zu fein und geben lieber 600€ aus - tzzz!"_


----------



## jelais99 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

@Homeboyst
Ich beziehe mich damit auf die Aussage von Andersson bei Heise. dort sagt er eigentlich recht deutlich, dass er bezüglich der Performance keine Aussage treffen könne.
_ c't: Und wieviel schneller wird Battlefield 4 mit Mantle im Vergleich zu Direct3D laufen?

Andersson: Es ist zu früh, um diese Frage zu beantworten. Es hängt stark vom jeweiligen PC-System, möglichen Flaschenhälsen und den Spiel-Einstellungen ab. Draw Calls sind via Mantle beispielsweise deutlich schneller. Aber Battlefield 4 ist schon auf Direct3D optimiert und kommt durch das Nutzen von Instancing mit nur rund 2000 Draw Calls aus. Das macht das Einschätzen noch schwieriger. Die Mantle-Version von Battlefield 4 bringt Optimierungen für die CPU und GPU. Noch haben wir nicht alles implementiert und nicht jede bereits implementierte Funktion läuft derzeit effizient genug._
Quelle: APU13: Der Battlefield-Schöpfer über AMDs 3D-Schnittstelle Mantle | heise online

Er sagt dabei doch lediglich, dass BF4 bereits auf Direct3D optimiert sei, aber nicht wie hoch der Optimierungsgrad letztendlich Ich finde es eben interessant, dass Andersson und Dice nicht wagen bezüglich BF4 eine konkrete Performanceprognose zu treffen, und das obwohl man sich bei Dice bereits schon seit einigen Jahren mit einer solchen API beschäftigt und der Implementierungsgrad bei BF4 wahrscheinlich fortgeschrittener sein dürfte als bei Thief. Daher halte ich die Aussage des Thief entwicklers erst einmal nur für eine sehr vage Einschätzung, die aber kaum auf konkreten Erfahrungswerten beruht.


----------



## kartenlehrling (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



> Die ganze Geschichte mit "einfacher programmieren" und "leichter zu implementieren" kann man vielleicht einem Laien auftischen, aber nicht echten Profis!
> -Bevor nicht eine Zeile Code gezeigt wird oder spezifische Funktionen  vorgestellt werden, können die Mantle-Boys auch über den Weihnachtsmann  erzählen.


Eigentlich ist das schon eine Vereinfachung, 
die Hardwarehersteller in diesem Fall AMD schieben die Arbeit an den Spiele-Treibereinstellung gleich an die _Entwickler_ weiter, 
darum werden die Gameengine in den nächsten Jahren auch so wichtig. 
AMD muss dann nicht extra für jedes Spiel die Treiber updaten, das wird gleich mit dem Spiel mitgeliefert.

Darum haben auch viele Spielschmieden auf die Frage ob sie ihre Gameengine auch Lizensieren, erstmal abgelehnt.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



kartenlehrling schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das schon eine Vereinfachung,
> die Hardwarehersteller in diesem Fall AMD schieben die Arbeit an den Spiele-Treibereinstellung gleich an die _Entwickler_ weiter,
> darum werden die Gameengine in den nächsten Jahren auch so wichtig.
> AMD muss dann nicht extra für jedes Spiel die Treiber updaten, das wird gleich mit dem Spiel mitgeliefert.



Das ist aber nur der Idealfall.
-An wen wendet man sich dann bei Problemen? Wird das dann ein hin- und hergeschiebe wer denn verantwortlich ist? 
AMD sagt dann die Entwickler und diese behaupten es läge an AMD... der Enduser ist dann der Dumme und wird mit seinem Problem alleine gelassen bis sich hoffentlich jemand darum kümmert!

Dass alles mit dem jeweiligen Spiel geliefert wird lässt aber viel Platz für Fehleranfälligkeit. 
-Nicht umsonst ist hardwarenahe Programmierung so kompliziert! Ein Fehler und dir fällt das ganze Konstrukt auseinander. Viel Spaß bei der Fehlersuche!

Vielleicht interpretiere ich auch nur zu viel hinein, jedoch liegt das auch an den verschlossenen Lippen seitens AMD & Co. Sobald wir die finale Version sehen, können wir eher sagen, ob das vernünftig funktionert oder nicht! Dennoch sollte man raue Anfangszeiten erwarten. Keine API ist von heute auf morgen gleich durchgestartet(!). Sie haben sich alle erst mit der Zeit entwickelt.




kartenlehrling schrieb:


> Darum haben auch viele Spielschmieden auf die Frage ob sie ihre Gameengine auch Lizensieren, erstmal abgelehnt.


 
Naja, bei EA war es eher etwas politsches. Die Geizhälse würden eher auf einer einsamen Insel bleiben als ihre Engine zu teilen. EA würde nämlich sämtliche Anreize an den Kunden verlieren, wenn andere Spiele dieselben Möglichkeiten hätten. Am Beispiel Battlefield 4 ist das deutlich. Außer Grafik hat das Spiel nichts tolles (Geschmackssache!!!!).

Die großen Lizenzgeber sind eh Epic Games (UE) und Crytek (CE3+).


----------



## Skysnake (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> 15% mag sich gut anhören. In der Praxis - sprich in Fps - sind +15% aber kaum spürbar. Ob du mit 30 oder 34 Fps spielst, merkst du nicht.
> Und für höhere Settings dürften sie auch nicht reichen, denn alleine höhere AA Modi fressen so viel Leistung, dass einem die 15% auch nix bringen.
> Kurz gesagt wären +15% mit Mantle schön in Benchmarkbalken anzuschauen, und natürlich freut man sich als Besitzer von AMD Karten über das kostenlose Leistungsplus, aber spürbare und sichtbare Vorteile hätte man damit nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, für 15-20% Mehrleistung sind die Leute bereit mehrere hundert Euro aus zu geben. Sooo unwichtig kann es also gar nichst sein. Ansonsten würden sich die Karten nämlich nicht verkaufen



"Die Leute" ist etwas sehr verallgemeinert. Denn die Leute, die tatsächlich für 10-15% mehr Leistung hunderte Euro mehr ausgeben - z.B. die Titan Käufer - sind unter den PC Spielern eine absolute Minderheit.

Und wer möchte kann ja gerne mal den Test machen. Einmal einen Framelimiter auf 30 Fps stellen und danach mal auf 35 und dann mal schauen, ob man einen sicht- und spürbaren Unterschied bemerkt.



> Neue Effekte wird man wohl kaum einbauen. Warum auch? Damit verkrault man sich wirklich Kunden.



 Verstehe ich nicht.  Warum sollte man sich Kunden vergraulen, wenn Mantle die Leistung bereitstellt, Spiele optisch etwas mehr aufzupolieren.



> Dadurch, dass die in einer der großen Engines das drin haben, wird es auch genutzt werden, und wenn man eben 20% Mehrleistung rausholt, dann werden die anderen Engineentwickler da auch nachziehen. Einfach nur um auch weiterhin Engines an andere Entwickler lizensieren zu können. Man muss "nur" mal ne kritische Masse überwinden, dann wird das zum Selbstläufer, und mit DICE stehen die Chancen dafür SEHR gut.



Sehe ich anders. Ich glaube kaum, dass Mantle ein Selbstläufer wird. Ein Alleingang eines Herstellers, vor allem wenn es dazu noch der "Kleinste" am Markt ist, macht es schwer, ein Selbstläufer zu werden.
Das geht auch wieder etwas sehr in Richtung Wunschdenken.


----------



## Skysnake (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

DICE würde ich jetzt nicht als bedeutungslos bezeichnen 

Mit BF4 usw haben Sie echte Blockbuster im Programm, die auf der Engine laufen. Die hat nen richtig guten Namen. Da würde sich kein Kunde von denen schämen damit zu werben, dass Sie die gleiche Engine verwenden wie BF4 usw 

Die großen Engines sind schon ne Macht heutzutage. Vor allem wenn Sie state of the art sind.

Schau dir doch allein mal an, was die Unreal-Engine gerissen hat. Die hat für Jahre praktisch den Grafikmarkt dominiert.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Das spielt aber letztlich keine Rolle. Dafür braucht man sich nur mal PhysX anschauen. PhysX ist Bestandteil der Unreal Engine. Trotzdem fristet GPU-PhysX ein Schattendasein, denn nur wenige Games mit Unreal Engine nutzen GPU-PhysX. Und genau das Risiko sehe ich auch für Mantle, denn man spricht damit nicht den gesamten potenziellen Markt an. Deswegen werden es sich die Entwickler zweimal überlegen, ob sie wirklich Mantle zusätzlich nutzen wollen, wenn sie sowieso für DX entwickeln müssen, wenn sie möglichst viele Games verkaufen wollen.

Mit dem Alleingang meinte ich übrigens AMD


----------



## Locuza (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das spielt aber letztlich keine Rolle. Dafür braucht man sich nur mal PhysX anschauen. PhysX ist Bestandteil der Unreal Engine. Trotzdem fristet GPU-PhysX ein Schattendasein, denn nur wenige Games mit Unreal Engine nutzen GPU-PhysX. Und genau das Risiko sehe ich auch für Mantle, denn man spricht damit nicht den gesamten potenziellen Markt an. Deswegen werden es sich die Entwickler zweimal überlegen, ob sie wirklich Mantle zusätzlich nutzen wollen, wenn sie sowieso für DX entwickeln müssen, wenn sie möglichst viele Games verkaufen wollen.
> 
> Mit dem Alleingang meinte ich übrigens AMD


 Wobei früher auch nie so leicht gleichzusetzen ist mit jetzt. 

Jetzt hat AMD ihre Hardware in allen Konsolen, jetzt sind die Engines fortschrittlicher und umfangreicher als früher. 
Und für mich gibt es schon mehr Titel als ich ursprünglich erwartet habe. 
Die Frostbite Engine hat Mantle implantiert, womit potentiell bei jedem Spiel eine Mantle Version mit relativ wenig Aufwand möglich sein sollte. 
Selbst wenn es nicht die 15 sind, welche bei EA in Entwicklung sind, so hat DICE gesagt das man jedes Spiel welches von ihnen kommt mit Mantle Support heraus bringen will. 
Das sind BF4, Garden Warfare, das neue Star Wars Spiel und Mirrors Edge 2. 
Star Citizen bekommt auch Mantle und Oxides Engine wird auch einen Mantle Renderpfad bekommen, dazu kommt noch Thief. 
Für den Start einer neuen API, von klein AMD überrascht mich das mehr als positiv.


----------



## Skysnake (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Das wäre mir aber was GANZ Neues, dass die Unreal-Engine GPU-PhysX unterstützt. Ich weiß nur von CPU-PhysX!

Haste dafür nen Link? Auf der offiziellen Seite findet sich dazu nämlich nichts. 
Game Physics Engine | Unreal PhAT


----------



## jelais99 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Soweit ich weiß, soll die Unreal Engine 4 erst noch GPU PhysiX unterstützen bzw. wenn dann erst seit kurzem: Unreal Engine 4 bringt native PhysX-3.x-Unterstützung für PC-Spiele mit sich

Die Unreal 3 Engine soll es aber unter DirectX11 unterstützen: _Eine neue Demonstration der Unreal Engine 3 zeigt, was DX11 zu leisten im Stande ist. Die neue Game Engine bringt Unterstützung für NVIDIA PhysX, APEX und 3D Vision mit._
Quelle: http://www.nvidia.de/object/nvidia-epic-games-dx11-press-20110301-de.html


----------



## Skysnake (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Damit ist aber CPU-PhysX gemeint und nicht GPU-PhysX. Zumindest ist dort nirgendwo von GPU-PhysX die Rede.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Ist doch vollkommen egal. Wenn das PhysX SDK in eine Engine implementiert ist, dann ist es letztlich nur Sache der Programmierer, ob sie es per CPU, oder zusätzlich GPU beschleunigt nutzen. Oder gibt es für GPU PhysX noch mal ein separates SDK?


----------



## Skysnake (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Da frägst du vielleicht Sachen 

Ganz ehrlich? Absolut keinen Schimmer. Es ist aber schon erstaunlich, dass SEHR viele Engines und Spiele CPU-PhysX zwar nutzen, aber kein GPU-PhysX. Also irgend einen Grund wird das schon haben.

So einfach ist die Übertragung auf GPU-PhysX wohl nicht zu bewerkstelligen. So lange also nicht expliziet von GPU-PhysX gesprochen wird, sollte man nicht davon ausgehen. An anderen Stellen wo man von APEC usw sprach, war auch immer wieder von XB360 usw. die Rede. 

Das ist von nVidia aber ganz bewusst gemacht. Die wollen eben das man PhysX mit nVidia-GPUs in Verbindung bringt, und nicht mit Software. Aber genau das ist es eben, was nVidia eigentlich am Besten kann. Software herstellen und verkaufen


----------



## Duvar (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Hier mal noch ein paar weitere Sachen zusammen gefasst:

This was a developer conference, so keep in mind that presentations tended to be relatively technical. Much of this keynote was charts and diagrams showing the structure of rendering pipelines and APIs, but, here are my "plain English" takeaways:

Mantle "isn't for everyone". Many developers simply won't need to use the low level access it provides for their applications.
Mantle is intended to prevent the CPU from ever being a bottleneck for the GPU - running applications having an API for more direct hardware access can be managing data in memory themselves, rather than relying on a piece of middleware like DirectX or OpenGL that integrates heavily with the OS
There will be less of a need for rendering engines to use brute-force approaches, as Mantle will expose certain optimized hardware features which aren't known to higher level APIs
Mantle will allow developers to better take advantage of the HCA (heterogeneous computing architecture) nature of modern GPUs, which typically pair powerful rendering engines with powerful general-purpose compute units
Applications can manage resources in memory directly, allowing developers to optimize the loading / unloading of data into memory based on their application's specific use case (which can save memory usage by removing the need to pre-load render targets)
Mantle will enable bindless resources, allowing the shader units to select resources required for rendering on their own (as opposed to having the CPU provide this information). This reduces CPU load for rendering tasks.
Though Mantle is being developed in close collaboration with AMD, DICE is pushing for Mantle to be an open standard available on all platforms and to all GPU vendors.
Frostbite 3 will support Mantle "out of the box" in the near future. Confirmed titles which will see Mantle from DICE are Battlefield 4 and Plants vs Zombies: Garden Warfare.

It was also mentioned that Mantle is not the only enhancement currently in the works for the Frostbite engine. Interesting quote: "We are building an OpenGL renderer into Frostbite."


Quelle: Chipp @ AMD Developer Summit 2013 - Page 4


----------



## schlumpi13 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Damit ist aber CPU-PhysX gemeint und nicht GPU-PhysX. Zumindest ist dort nirgendwo von GPU-PhysX die Rede.



na klar nvidia vertreibt jetzt auch nur noch cpu physx 
physx 3.0 bietet nur die neuerung das es jetzt mehrkern optimiert ist gpu physx ist aber da genauso dabei ...



nvidia hat ja vor ein paar tagen cuda 6 vorgestellt ... 
was ich mich jetzt aber frage ist kommt das auch für kepler oder wird das nur für maxwell sein ? 
CUDA 6


----------



## jelais99 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Also Hawken nutzt GPU beschleunigte Physix Effekte. Und das Spiel basiert auch auf der Unreal Engine 3

Unreal Engine 3 mit GPU-beschleunigtem PhysX und Oculus-Rift-Unterstützung - Hawken im Betatest: Der F2P-UE3-Indie-Mech-Shooter - Golem.de


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> nvidia hat ja vor ein paar tagen cuda 6 vorgestellt ...
> was ich mich jetzt aber frage ist kommt das auch für kepler oder wird das nur für maxwell sein ?
> CUDA 6


 
Hätte NVIDIA AMD ernstgemeint ins Boot geholt ,wäre Cuda längst Standart.Aber nein jetzt steht AMD auf Open CL und versucht diesen Standart zu pushen.


----------



## Rizoma (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



black977 schrieb:


> schon richtig gelesen.. ne erwartung von 30-50%.
> 
> Wo findet man den bitte eine derartige Leistungsverbesserung nur mit Software?



Entweder du hast ihn nicht gelesen oder du bist Legastheniker meine ersten Worte waren 20% ist ok, aber .....


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



jelais99 schrieb:


> Also Hawken nutzt GPU beschleunigte Physix Effekte. Und das Spiel basiert auch auf der Unreal Engine 3


 
Und die Batman Arkham Serie ebenfalls.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, für 15-20% Mehrleistung sind die Leute bereit mehrere hundert Euro aus zu geben. Sooo unwichtig kann es also gar nichst sein. Ansonsten würden sich die Karten nämlich nicht verkaufen



Natürlich nicht unwichtig, aber vernachlässigbar. Die angesprochene Profilgruppe macht vielleicht 5% des gesamten Marktes aus. Zudem sind das üblicherweise nicht die AMD-Stammkunden, sondern eher im Premiumsegment von Intel und Nvidia zu finden.

Ich will das hier jetzt nicht ewig ausbauen, aber die reine Idiotie das schnellste haben zu müssen, ist schon grenzwertig suchtgefährdet! 
-Das ist ein Tick, den man im Laufe seines Lebens normalerweise aberzogen bekommt. Allerdings lernen manche auch nie 




Skysnake schrieb:


> Neue Effekte wird man wohl kaum einbauen. Warum auch? Damit verkrault man sich wirklich Kunden.



Ist das nicht genau der Punkt, wofür Mantle beworben wird? 
-Neue Möglichkeiten für Entwickler selbst Hand anzulegen und ein Spiel nach den eigenen Wünschen ohne Restriktionen zu gestalten?! 

Würde dieser Punkt wegfallen, bräche es einen wichtigen Zweig von Mantle...




Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn man aber eine bessere Leistung raus holt, auf den Karten von einem Hersteller, dann ist das halt so. Da kräht eigentlich kein Hahn nach, oder hast du schonmal gehört, das jemand kein StarCraft2 gekauft hat, weil es auf AMD GPUs schlechter läuft?



Schlechtes Beispiel wie ich finde! Starcraft 2 hat keine einseitigen Optimierungen wie es DICE aktuell mit Battlefield 4 tut.
-Ich gehe einmal ein paar Jahre zurück in die Hochzeit von 3dfx wo jedes Game nur mit einer bestimmten API/Engine vernünftig lief. 

In diese dunklen Zeiten möchte ich niemals wieder zurück!
-Teilweise bekomme ich schon Anfälle, sobald ich im nicht unterbrechbaren Intro die beiden Synonyme "Gaming Evolved" und "The Way it's Meant to be Played" lese.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Was natürlich sein kann ist, dass man gewisse Effekte einfach "anders" implementiert, weil es geschicktere Möglichkeiten gibt. Eventuell wird es dadurch unterm Strich sogar so sein, das man mehr Effekte dazu schalten kann, als unter DX. An sich werden die Effekte aber schon implementiert sein unter DX.



Hier verwirrst du mich! 
Mantle ist doch kein Zusatz für DirectX, sondern eine eigene Implementierung. Anders lässt sich das Vorhaben mit den DrawCalls ja garnicht durchführen.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Apriori erstmal die Leute von DICE, wenn ein Entwickler die Frostbite Engine benutzt
> 
> Das ist ein Punkt, den du einfach IMMER! unter den Tisch fallen lässt...



Und mein lieber Herr Skysnake vergisst auch, dass Frostbite EA-Exklusiv ist. Das heißt DICE supportet nur die Leute "im eigenen Lager", ist aber noch Welten entfernt von den Branchengrößen wie Crytek und Epic Games.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Dadurch, dass die in einer der großen Engines das drin haben, wird es auch genutzt werden, und wenn man eben 20% Mehrleistung rausholt, dann werden die anderen Engineentwickler da auch nachziehen. Einfach nur um auch weiterhin Engines an andere Entwickler lizensieren zu können. Man muss "nur" mal ne kritische Masse überwinden, dann wird das zum Selbstläufer, und mit DICE stehen die Chancen dafür SEHR gut.



In diesem Punkt widersprechen wir uns sicher
Die Implementierung in großen Engines (aka Cryengine / Unreal Engine) wird wahrscheinlich nur kleine Teile von Mantle unterstützen. Gehen wir einmal vorläufig von einer 0815-Implementierung aus, da die Schwerpunkte auf der eigenen Technik liegen. 

Anfangs wird Mantle nur sporadisch eingesetzt werden. Die interessierten Gamer werden nach untersützten Games gieren und nur gelegentlich ein neues Stück Fleisch erhalten. 

Mantle wird niemals für die große Masse kommen, dafür sind die Voraussetzungen zu eingeschränkt. 
-Wichtiger Zusatz:
_Ich spreche hier von einem Zeitraum von 1-2 Jahren. Danach kann die Sache anders aussehen(!)._




Skysnake schrieb:


> Entwickler haben teilweise richtig gute Ideen, können Sie aber einfach nicht umsetzen, weil es die APIs nicht her geben, und eben wirklich KEINER! bock hat in Assembler auf ner GPU zu programmieren....



Wie die zeiten sich ändern 
Assembler gilt immer noch als das Non-plus-Ultra für spezifische Programmierung. Eine richtige Hassliebe, die sich allmählich verselbstständigt hat!

Das ist genau so ein Punkt, den AMD uns erst einmal beweisen muss. Leeren Versprechungen glaube ich hier keinen Meter weit!




Skysnake schrieb:


> Für die, die die Frostbite Engine nutzen nicht mehr als sonst. Ansonsten würde ich mich auch SEHR zurückhalten mit irgendwelchen Aussagen darüber, ob man sich den Arsch aufreisen muss... Unter DX und OpenGL muss man nämlich auch so manchen Kopfstand machen, damit das ZEug performant wird. Sprich Drawlists usw.... Wenn man das mit Mantle einfacher gestalten kann, dann wäre das eine große Erleichterung.



Ich sage hier wieder:
*"Code her oder Klappe halten!"*

OpenGL ist nach wie vor plattformübergreifend, was Mantle laut bisheriem Stand nicht ist. Der Aufwand wird sich hier alse für alle Plattformen lohnen, sei es Windows, Linux (Android/MAC). Damit kannst du von deinem kleinen Tablet bis zum großen PC einfach alles versorgen.

--> Genau hierauf sind die Entwickler scharf! Spezifische Programmierung wie es Mantle im Sinn hat, geht gegen diese Überzeugung. Interessiert sind da nur ein paar wenige!




Skysnake schrieb:


> Dann fass dir mal an die eigene Nase, oder wieviel Erfahrung haste denn mit GPU-Programmierung
> Ach und du bist ein "echter Profi" und kannst das daher so gut beurteilen



Programmierung ist Programmierung, fertig. 
Hardwarenahe Programmierung ist zwar noch etwas umfangreicher und komplizierter, jedoch im Grunde dasselbe! 

Ich würde dich auch bitten diese ständigen unterschwelligen Anschuldigungen zu unterlassen. Das Thema hatten wir beide in anderen Threads schon zur Genüge!




Skysnake schrieb:


> Nein, guckst du hier:*** to power 15 Frostbite games; DICE calls for multi-vendor support - The Tech Report[/url]
> und hier:
> 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - "Ask me anything" bei THG
> 
> Man wird Mantle "nur" erstmal auf Windows richtig zum laufen bekommen, und sich dann um die anderen OS kümmern.



Das "nur" ist leider das entscheidende Kriterium. 
-Dass es sich nur um EA-Games handelt, versaltz der ganzen Geschichte gehörig den Geschmack. 




Skysnake schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mir fallen schon einige Sachen ein, die man einfacher gestalten könnte. Ich lass mich daher einfach überraschen. Gerade das man eben asyncron arbeiten kann auf der GPU, ist sehr interessant. Man muss sich das natürlich im Detail anschauen, wie alles ineinander greift, aber nach dem was ich bisher gesehen habe, glaub ich denen durchaus, das man sich einige Sachen einfacher macht. Allein das man nicht x verschiedene Buffertypen verwalten muss sehe ich positiv!



Die GPU auf CPU / APU-Geschichte hört sich erstmal interessant an. 
-Allerdings ist AMD bis heute konkrete Szenarien schuldig geblieben. Die Entwickler wollen definitive Szenarien sehen - nicht ein paar Präsentationsfolien für Dummies. 

Die Thematik mit den Buffern & Co. gehört in den Bereich "Speichermanagement" - das wird 2014 der Standard werden. Auch bei Nvidia ... wenn auch anders implementiert. Das ist ein Punkt, von dem ich definitiv weiß wie vorteilhaft es ist. Einfach den Code reinhauen und sich keine Sorgen mehr machen zu müssen, ist einfach klasse. 




Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, die Leute von DICE wissen durchaus was Sie machen, und würden sich und ihrer Engine einen ziemlichen Schaden einhandeln, wenn Sie sich am Ende lächerlich machen würden. Man muss ja bedenken, dass Sie sich auch an Lizenznehmer ihrer Engine damit wenden, und wenn Mantle eine Lachnummer wird, dann schadet das ihrer Reputation, und dem Glauben der Lizenznehmer in Sie. Man darf daher deren Aussagen nicht einfach mit dem Handrücken wegwischen, ein gesundes Maß an Skepsis ist aber durchaus angebracht, da gebe ich dir Recht.



Also bei allem Respekt, millionen Spieler weltweit fluchen tagtäglich über die "saubere Arbeit" von DICE in Battlefield 4.

Das Spiel hat derart heftige Mängel, das man sich fragt ob die Jungs von EA einfach einen an der Waffel haben. Ich rede jetzt nicht von der Grafik, sondern den Gamebreaking-Bugs. 

Dieseblen Leute wollen uns erzählen wie man es richtig macht?
--> Das ist schon ein Hohn! Findest du nicht?




Skysnake schrieb:


> GCN an sich ist keine wirkliche Einschränkung. Das ist die HArdwaregrundlage für sicherlich die nächsten 10 Jahre bei AMD im Bereich der GPUs. GCN ist von Grund auf neu designt worden als neue moderne Architektur. Das Design ist einfach "schön". Da findet sich kaum etwas, bzw eigentlich aus meiner sicht gar nichts, wo man wirklich sagen kann, dass das ein Pferdefuß wäre, den man halt mitschleppen muss, weil es anders nicht geht. Was die nächsten Jahre da noch passiert ist halt Skalierung und feintuning an den Latenzen. Das Grundgerüst wird aber bleiben. Es gibt schlicht kaum etwas daran aus zu setzen aus heutiger Sicht. Das ganze Design ist halt einfach neu, durchdacht und modern.



GCN ist *AMD-only* ...  alleine das ist bereits ein kritischer Punkt! 
Darüber hinaus sind 10 Jahre extrem hoch gegriffen! Eine Architektur hält maxiimal 5 Jahre. Dazwischen wird sie stark verbogen, verbessert und angepasst. Danach kommt in der Regel eine neue Architektur, die die alte "hoffentlich überflügelt". 

Intel Pentium 4 (Netburst) -> Core -> Core 2 -> core i7 -> Gen1 -> Gen2 -> Gen3 -> Gen4 = jeweils extrem starken Änderungen

Bei AMD GCN 1.0 (7000er Reihe), GCN 2.0 (R7 bis R9-Reihe) - Zukunft ungewiss, Änderungen aber schon deutlich

Bei Nvidia Fermi -> Kepler -> Maxwell (usw) jeweils mit gravierenden Änderungen an der Architektur

--> Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass AMD ewig auf GCN bleibt, wenn sie irgendwann etwas neues entdecken. Dies Abänderungen werden sich negativ auf Mantle auswirken, weil alte Optimierungen plötzlich nicht mehr greifen/funktionieren. Versucht man es doch, gibt es wieder nur Kompromisse. 

Und bitte ... erzähl jetzt nichts von wegen Konsolen und so!
Die jetzige very-Next-Gen pfeift jetzt schon aus allen Löchern. Sobald 4k in Masse ankommt, wird es sehr bald schon neue Nachfolger geben. 




Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, es beflügelt aber auch wieder den Markt. nVidia kann mit ihrer *Innovationsbremstaktik bei gemeinsamen APIs/Standards* so nicht mehr weiter machen. Ich seh das durchaus positiv, und AMD hat jetzt bei Mantle auch bereits mehrfach die Tür für nVidia aufgestoßen. Das ist durchaus positiv zu sehen.



Wow, was ein Wort!
Das gilt übrigens für alle Marktteilnehmer - auch AMD!

Wo waren sie denn als es bei der Khronos Group um die neuen Standard von OpenGL ging? Da sind alle großen Firmen anwesend, aber AMD war da nicht so erpicht darauf wie es aussieht. Stattdessen formen sie lieber ihre eigene Plattform unter ihrer Schirmherrschaft.

Da braucht sich niemand zu wundern, warum Nvidia und Intel darauf keine Lust haben. Keiner von beiden will der Gnade eines Konkurrenten ausgesetzt sein.

Hätte man es richtig machen, müssten sich "wirklich alle Anbieter":
1.) sich gemeinsam an einen Tisch setzen 
2.) ein unabhängige(s) Gremium/Institution gründen
3.) Alle wichtigen Punkte standardisieren

In der Praxis wird das nur gemacht, wenn es wirlich brennt und die Situation derart festgefahren ist, dass es kein Weiterkommen mehr gibt. Dennoch geschieht es ungerne, weil niemand gibt gerne Kontrolle auf. Da müssen sich die AMD-Fans keine Illusionen machen.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, aber du musst auch sehen, das man damit endlich GPUs so nutzen kann, wie Sie heute eigentlich dastehen, und nicht mit ner API, die an sich noch so arbeitet wie GPUs vor 10 Jahren aussahen-



Low-Level-APIs sind keine Heilsbringer, sondern sie haben auch gravierende Nachteile. Sie sind wenig flexibel, was die Hardware angeht. 
-Das macht sie weniger plattformübergreifend als alte APIs, die sich im Kern kaum geändert haben, aber mit Overhead zu kämpfen haben.

Einen tod von beiden muss man sterben. Den goldenen Mittelweg gibt es nicht und wird auch nicht mit Mantle realisiert.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Den "inflationären Umgang mit Ressourcen" hast du aber schon  so lange es Heimcomputer gibt. Das ist absolut nichts Neues und wird  sich auch NIE wirklich ändern. Jeder versucht Kosten zu sparen in der Entwicklung...



Tja, in den 80er/90er Jahren musst man noch um jedes Byte kämpfen. Heutzutage wird einfach schonungslos der Code runtergehackt ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Es werden Ressourcen verschwendet, dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist.

Beste Beispiele sind Call of Duty: Ghosts und Battlefield 4...
-Meisterwerke der Verschwendung, auch wenn DICE sich bemüht es besser aussehen zu lassen.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Du musst aber auch den Blick von den High-End Gameingmaschinen weg bringen, und die große MAsse betrachten. Gerade im AIO und Mobile-Bereich ist CPU-Performance noch immer ein großes Thema, und wird es auch bleiben im Mobile-Bereich. Weniger REchenlast bedeutet da nämlich schlicht längere Akkulaufzeit, und das nimmt jeder gern mit



Es geht vorläufig um "Spiele". Wer auf unterdimensionierten Systemen spielen will, gehört in die Klapsmühle eingeliefert!

Das sind dieselben Kandidaten, die gerne mit einem unterdimensionierten Kleinwagen Motorrennen fahren wollen. Gerade im Mobilbereich sind wir noch rasanten Änderungen unterzogen. Die Rechenleistung ändert sich hier fast jedes 2. Quartal drastisch. Da ist kein Platz für hardwarenahe Programmierung.

Das kommt erst, wenn die bisherigen Steigerungen stagnieren und man nicht mehr weiter weiß.




Skysnake schrieb:


> nVidia zieht da wies aussieht eigentlich nur ne Abstraktionsschicht ein, und das wars dann... Das wird sicherlich zu Lasten der Performance gehen, aber eben die Entwicklung von software beschleunigen. An sich ist das jetzt aber nichts, auf das man jetzt unbedingt gewartet hätte. Dafür ist man einfach schon aktuell zu nah dran. Vor 2-3 Jahren wäre das ein großer Schritt gewesen, aber 2014 zieht man damit eigentlich nur mit AMD gleich.


 
Sicherlich zieht man gleich, jedoch braucht man dafür dann keine eingeschränkte API. In der Theorie funktionert das für alle Schnittstellen wie OpenGL, Directx und was weiß ich noch alles. 

Außerdem sind die aktuellen Karten fast identisch mit der von 2-3 Jahren. Von der Leistung einmal abgesehen, ist es fast dasselbe! Erst Maxwell wird wieder etwas komplett neues sein. Von AMDs Volcanic Islands hört man irgendwie kaum noch etwas konkretes!


----------



## Locuza (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Warum kann AMD nicht einfach endlich sterben.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Armen Bruder weg mit dem Mist.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Locuza schrieb:


> Warum kann AMD nicht einfach endlich sterben.


 


ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Armen Bruder weg mit dem Mist.



Haha, made my day!

Ganz so schlimm ist es noch nicht! 
-Dennoch sollte sich AMD gut überlegen afu welches Glatteis man sich selbst begeben will.

-Software war bisher immer *AMDs Achillesferse.* Sie müssen erst noch beweisen, das sie ein so durchaus amitioniertes Projekt wie eine Low-Level-API für die Masse stemmen können. 

-Finanziell haben sie gerade einmal eine kurze Verschnaufpause, das wird ohne mehr Fleiß aber nicht ewig anhalten.

Die angedeuteten 20% Leistung kann man in mehrere Richtungen auslegen. 
-Schwer zu sagen ob es nun gute oder schlechte 20% sind.


----------



## Locuza (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Ich sehe Mantle bisher nicht als API für die Masse, ich sehe Mantle nur als Fundament, welche die Vorteile von den Next-Gen Konsolen ausnutzen soll und erst einmal ein Verkaufsargument für AMD darstellen. 
Irgendwann später kommt Mantle auch für Linux/Mac, dann gibt es bestimmt noch Verhandlungen für SteamOS.
Man schaut sich noch anderweitig um und wie die erste Resonanz so ausfällt und dann kommt die Mammut Aufgabe auch andere Hersteller ins Boot zu holen und Mantle praktisch frei zu lassen und als allgemeine low-level-api zu etablieren. 

Ich warte natürlich auch erst einmal ab, wie Mantle so ausfällt und welche negativen Elemente es enthalten könnte. 
Da Mantle eine low-level-api ist, kann man später vermutlich gar keine anderen AA-Modis wählen, außer die der Entwickler implantiert hat. 
Mantle könnte somit bei der BQ nicht unbedingt überzeugen, wenn der Entwickler meint FXAA ist toll genug und ich als User dann weder SGSSAA noch OGSSAA einschalten kann oder sonstige Methoden. 
Andererseits könnten die Entwickler auch eine tolle AA-Methode implantieren die effizienter ist und bessere Ergebnisse produziert als bisherige. 
Ich sehe es auch schon kommen, man muss bei jedem Spiel eine Fallunterscheidung machen. 
Interessant ist das ganze dennoch und ich freue mich auf Mantle.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Ja, Mantle ist auf jeden Fall eine spannende Sache und ich bin schon sehr gespannt, auf das Resultat in Bf4.


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Wird man eigentlich gezwungen Mantle zu nutzen wenn man an eine GCN Karte hat?
Hätte man also die Auswahl bei einer AMD Karte mit oder ohne Mantle zu zocken?
Ich frag nur weil einige Sorgen haben, dass was mit Mantle verhunzt wird etc.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Duvar schrieb:


> Wird man eigentlich gezwungen Mantle zu nutzen wenn man an eine GCN Karte hat?
> Hätte man also die Auswahl bei einer AMD Karte mit oder ohne Mantle zu zocken?
> Ich frag nur weil einige Sorgen haben, dass was mit Mantle verhunzt wird etc.



Ich nehme an es wird wie in den alten Zeiten von 3dfx bei Spielen eine Auswahl im Spiel geben, in der du die Renderpfade einstellen kannst.

[X] AMD Mantle (empfohlen)
[  ] OpenGL Khronos Group
[  ] DirectX Microsoft

Aufpassen müsste man evtl. nur mit der neuen Gaming Evolved APP (vgl. Geforce Experience), dass das Tool bei einer Optimierung möglicherweise überall Mantle einstellt, falls es untersützt wird. 
____
Entweder so Mantle lässt sich im CCC ähnlich wie PhysX bei Nvidia an-/ausschalten. 
____
Mit geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit ist Mantle standardmäßig im System eingeschaltet, weil es sich noch unter der Treiberschicht befindet.

_---Ich muss hier aber sagen wie hochgradig spekulativ meine Angaben sind. Daher muss ich ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen!---_


Anfangs werden sowieso nur ein paar wenige Titel Mantle unterstützen. DICE geht mit Battlefield 4 den Pionierweg. 
-Es folgen wohl noch wie in der News Thief und ein paar EA-Titel in 2014/2015. Das war es dann nach bisherigem Stand auch schon.
-Irgendwann 2015(?) kommt dann noch StarCitizen von Chris Roberts und ein paar kleiner unbekannte Titel.

Ergo:
Du wirst wohl nicht so oft in Verlegenheit kommen, die mich Mantle auseinander setzen zu müssen 
Darüber hinaus ist es fraglich, ob und wie gut die Titel mit Mantle überhaupt performen!


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Die Tester können dann wohl immer doppelt testen wenn demnächst die Customdesigns raus kommen.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Duvar schrieb:


> Die Tester können dann wohl immer doppelt testen wenn demnächst die Customdesigns raus kommen.


 
Es dürfte sogar noch viel schlimmer sein. AMD wird sich bei den Testern nicht sonderlich beliebt machen:

AMD-Grafikartenanforderungen für Tests:

*Bei Intel-Plattform (MB+CPU)*

1. Plattform Windows 7
a) Ueber-mode
-Mantle-Test
-OpenGL-Test
-DirectX-Test

b) Quiet-Mode
-Mantle-Test
-OpenGL-Test
-DirectX-Test

c) 4k-UHD
-Mantle-Test
-OpenGL-Test
-DirectX-Test

d) jeweils Multimonitor
e) jeweils Leistungsaufnahme
f) bei jedem Modus "Temperaturmessung"

2.  Plattform Windows 8.1
-Wiederholung aller Punkte von Windows 7

Am besten zum Vergleich *dasselbe noch auf einem AMD-System (CPU/APU + GPU)* um Mantle komplett auszutesten... !
-Mein lieber Schwan, das ist der schlimmste anzunehmende Aufwand. Man muss bedenken das wäre *nur für eine Grafikkarte(!).* Ich darf garnicht daran denken, wenn in Zukunft noch SteamOS hinzu käme!

Das meine ich mit "Aufwand", der sich nicht rendiert. Für lächerliche 20% theoretische Mehrleistung garantiert nicht...dabei habe ich noch nicht einmal alles ausführlich aufgelistet. Hinzu kämen noch die verschiedenen Auflösungen, Qualitätsstufen und Zusatzfilter. Das ist Chaos pur!

Könnte ein Redakteur von PCGH hierzu ein paar Ideen posten?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Locuza schrieb:


> Warum kann AMD nicht einfach endlich sterben.


 
Das wäre aber nicht nur für den Markt ein Schlag ins Gesicht, sondern für dich und andere ebenfalls denn ich bezfweifle, dass du oder andere Lust haben NVIDIA Preispolitik gutzuheißen und künftig 1000€ für ne GPU auf den Tisch zu legen. Ohne AMD würden sich heutzutage kaum noch wer eine GPU leisten können also seid froh, dass es AMD gibt, die die Preise von NVIDIA etwas in die Schranken weisen.


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Es dürfte sogar noch viel schlimmer sein. AMD wird sich bei den Testern nicht sonderlich beliebt machen:
> 
> AMD-Grafikartenanforderungen für Tests:
> 
> ...


 
Ist doch spaßig und wenn man damit noch Geld verdient ist es umso spaßiger  
Hach haben es die guten alten Tester gut


----------



## RedVapor (17. November 2013)

Mal ganz ehrlich, wenn NV Mantle gemacht hätte wäre es erstmal nur für eine Titan Mantle WTF Version für 1k€ gekommen.  Nach 6-8  Monaten dann für den Pöbel on einer neuen GTX 8xx Version zu neuen Preisen.

Selbst 20% wären toll. Warum kauft einer ne Karte  mit 20% mehr? Also ne 770 anstatt ner 760 oder der 7950  anstatt der 7870? 
Warum ist der Bechmark Sieg soviel wert? Die Mittelklasse Karten sind doch alle gleich.  Da reden wir um 1-2 Fps unterschied. Und dafür zahlen sie dann 30€ mehr...
Rationalität hat noch nie eine Rolle in dem Markt gespielt.


----------



## jelais99 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Wie kommst Du denn darauf? Nvidia wäre doch nicht blöd gewesen und das nur für eine Karte zugänglich gemacht, die eh nur eine vergleichsbare kleine Auflage hat. Das wäre dann ein wirtschaftlicher Fehlgriff gewesen.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



jelais99 schrieb:


> Nvidia wäre doch nicht blöd gewesen


 
Quelle Fielmann oder Apollo?


----------



## Gast1655586602 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



RedVapor schrieb:


> Selbst 20% wären toll. Warum kauft einer ne Karte  mit 20% mehr? Also ne 770 anstatt ner 760 oder der 7950  anstatt der 7870?
> Warum ist der Bechmark Sieg soviel wert? Die Mittelklasse Karten sind doch alle gleich.  Da reden wir um 1-2 Fps unterschied. Und dafür zahlen sie dann 30€ mehr...
> Rationalität hat noch nie eine Rolle in dem Markt gespielt.


 
Ruhig Blut!
-Wer sich eine neue Karte wegen 20% Mehrleistung kauft, handelt rein subjektiv. Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 

*Nochmal für alle:*
-Die in der News angedeuteten +20% sind nur für Mantle-Games. Alles andere hat dann wieder den normalen Wert. Die GTX760 und HD7870 bleiben auf dem gleichen Leistungsnivau.

Genau hierin sehe ich die Problematik von Mantle. Da es auf längere Zeit nicht genügend unterstützte Spiele geben wird, verpufft der Vorteil doch einfach.


----------



## RedVapor (17. November 2013)

Beim Aufrüsten steht man immer vvor dem Problem für einen Aufpreis etwas mehr Leistung zu bekommen.  Das meinte ich.  Und da kann man genauso Argumentieren ob man die 2 fps zum größeren Modell merkt. Noch abwegiger ist dann der aufpreis zu OC Modellen. 
Und das war auf die Aussage gemuenzt dass niemand die 20% merkt geschweige denn die FPS. 
Der Kunde schaut auf jedes %. Ist zwar blöde ist aber so.

Das nur GCN unterstützt wird kann man kritisieren. Aber man sollte bedenken dass dieses Feature nun auch für 2Jahre alte Modelle verfügbar ist.  VWLI Architektur ist schon veraltet.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



RedVapor schrieb:


> Beim Aufrüsten steht man immer vvor dem Problem für einen Aufpreis etwas mehr Leistung zu bekommen.  Das meinte ich.  Und da kann man genauso Argumentieren ob man die 2 fps zum größeren Modell merkt. Noch abwegiger ist dann der aufpreis zu OC Modellen.
> Und das war auf die Aussage gemuenzt dass niemand die 20% merkt geschweige denn die FPS.
> Der Kunde schaut auf jedes %. Ist zwar blöde ist aber so.



Hm. Also ich sträube mich in solchen Zusammenhängen immer gegen diese Verallgemeinerungen. "Den Kunden" gibt es nicht. Es gibt verschiedene Kundenkreise. Da wären zum Beispiel wir hier: Die Minderheit. Die Hardwarefreaks die Tests lesen, Benchmarkbalken vergleichen, um jedes Prozent Leistung feilschen und viel, viel Geld für ihre Hardware ausgeben. Es gibt aber auch eben die Kunden, die noch nie einen Test gelesen haben und sich noch nie an Benchmarkbalken ergötzt haben. Diese Leute gehen, wenn sie Glück haben, in einen Hardwareladen und lassen sich kompetent beraten, oder wenn sie Pech haben in einen Media Markt. So oder so kaufen sie aber die Katze im Sack. Und die machen nun mal einen Großteil der PC User aus. Denen sind die 20-Mantle-% vollkommen Latte. Sie sind aber auch die, welche die Entwickler ansprechen müssen, wenn Games sich erfolgreich verkaufen sollen. 
Und deswegen würde ich "Der Kunde schaut auf jedes Prozent" so einfach nicht unterschreiben, denn dass machen nur wir kleine Gruppe von Hardwarefreaks.


----------



## Locuza (17. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Duvar schrieb:


> Wird man eigentlich gezwungen Mantle zu nutzen wenn man an eine GCN Karte hat?
> Hätte man also die Auswahl bei einer AMD Karte mit oder ohne Mantle zu zocken?
> Ich frag nur weil einige Sorgen haben, dass was mit Mantle verhunzt wird etc.


Man wird beides getrennt starten können. 
Jedenfalls bei BF4, die anderen werden es vermutlich auch so machen. 
Es wird eine DX.exe geben und eine Mantle.exe. 



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Das wäre aber nicht nur für den Markt ein Schlag ins Gesicht,[...]


Es hat einen bestimmten Grund wieso ich das geschrieben habe und auch wieso dieser Kommentar direkt unter dem Kommentar von TheGoodBadWeird steht.


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Dieser Beitrag hier ist auch interessant, was haltet ihr davon?
Overclockers UK Forums - View Single Post - AMD's Revolutionary Mantle Graphics API Adopted by Industry Leading Game Developers Cloud Imperium, Eidos-Montreal and..


----------



## Gast1655586602 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Zurzeit wühle ich mich für mehr Informationen durch diverse teils englischsprachige Foren. Ich versuche das einmal möglichst neutral zusammen zu fassen:

Bisher gibt es nur wenige Entwickler, die sich öffentlich zu Mantle bekannt haben:
-DICE wird selbstverständlich mit *Battlefield 4* vorne weg gehen
-EA bringt weitere Titel mit der eigenen Frostbite-Engine

-Zwei Probleme-
1.) *DICE/EA* bekommen von AMD Startkapital von bis zu 8 Millionen Dollar. Auch wenn das offiziell abgestritten wird, hat es doch ein Körnchen Wahrheit. Man wäre wirklich naiv zu glauben der große Über-Geizhals EA würde irgendetwas Zeit- und Kostenintensives wie eine neue API unterstützen

2.) Hauptbeführworter Johan Andersson ist persönlich im Projekt Mantle involviert, da er viele Ideen dazu beigetragen hat. Viele unterstellen ihm zu optimistisch zu sein. Die meisten Argumente für Mantle kommen von ihm selbst. 
____
Ach ja, da ist noch *Chris Roberts mit seinem StarCitizen*...! Ehrlich gesagt, sollte man vorläufig nicht zu viel darauf geben, weil Chris sich aktuell quasi zwangsprostituiert und für sein Baby mit so vielen Seiten wie möglich ins Bett geht. So wie Roberts den Marktschreier für SC gibt und weiterhin um jeden Cent bei der Community bettelt, hat das einen bitteren Beigeschmack. 

PCGH hatte hierzu eine kleine Kolumne...
____
Darüber hinaus gibt es noch ein paar kleinere Projekte, die AMD in der GPU-13 vorgestellt hat. Leider sind sie so unbedeutend, wir könnten noch nicht einmal die Namen/Projekte auswendig aufsagen 
____
Dann haben wir noch die *Thief-Entwickler*, ein wahrlich kompliziertes Entwickler-Verhältnis.
-Auf den AMD-Folien stehen im Eidos Montreal als Studio und Square Enix als Publisher. Das gilt aber nur für die Konsolenversion.

Der in der News zitierte "*Jorjen Katsman" ist von Nixxio*, das Studio für den "*Konsolenport*". Mit den Spieleinhalten dürften sie weniger zu tun haben, da die Hauptarbeit schon von den oben genannten Studios gemacht wurde. 

Katsman spricht in dieser News von den besagten 20% mehr GPU-Leistung... ab hier setzen die Diskussion an:
--> Nixxio ist ein relativ kleines und unbekanntes Entwicklerstudio

In einigen Forenbeiträgen wird auf den Fakt aufmerksam gemacht, dass diese +20% sehr vage formuliert sind - was wir aber auch schon wissen! Allerdings bringen User den Hinweis an, dass AMD auf der APU-14 stark auf CPU-limitierte Szenarien setzt.
-Wenn man von dieser Ausgangslage ausgeht, würde AMD damit die schwächeren CPUs im Gegensatz zu Intel stärken wollen und evtl. noch die Crossfire-Systeme.

Argumente werden ausgetauscht, dass ausgewogene Systeme von uns Gamern nicht so stark von den Zuwächsen profitieren. 
-Dieser Punkt ist besonders interessant, weil er bedeuten würde, die besagten 20% wären eher ein "Best-Case-Szenario". Die Diskussionen sind aber schwer nachzuvervolgen, weil Fanboys beider Lager ihren Senf dazu geben. 

Ich bringe das hier einmal in den Thread, damit wir und darüber gedanken machen können!
___
Was mir allerdings auffällt, ist dass von besagten Entwicklern viel von EA/DICE kommt. Wer EA (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) meidet, dürfte von Mantle laut bisherigen Stand nicht viel haben. Darüber hinaus werden oft *G-Sync* und wie kürzlich vorgestellt *Maxwell/Unified-Memory* und *OpenGL-Extensions* mit in die Sachlage gebracht, die ählniches oder evtl. besseres als die AMD-Lösung böten. Selbst Microsoft soll sich mit DirectX jetzt so langsam wieder auf die Socken machen - jedoch eher wegen SteamOS

*Was sagt ihr dazu? *


----------



## steinschock (18. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/discussion/76653/star-citizen-pc-ps4-and-consoles
incl. Absatz zu Mantel.


Mach dir über CR mal keine gedanken der macht was er sagt.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> [...]


1. Ich bezweifel immernoch, das da 8Millionen geflossen sind. Aber es wird schwer zu beweisen sein, sowohl ob oder ob nicht.
2. Ich glaube nicht, das man Johan als zu optimistisch bezeichnen kann. Wäre er das, hätte er Zahlen wie "ein Leistungsplus von 50%" oder geliefert.

Chris Roberts hat eigentlich inzwischen genug Geld für sein SC.

Ein Spiel für eine API oder eine andere oder eine Konsole bzw umgekehrt für den PC heruas zu bringen, hat nichts mit den Spielinhalten zu tun.
Darum halte ich die besagten 20% von Katsman aus dem Hause Nixxio für realistisch, weil sie eben nur die Portierungsarbeit machen und sich nicht noch um den Inhalt kümmern müssen.
Auch bestätigt das meine Vermutung, das es dem Spieler überlassen bleibt, was er mit dem durch Mantle erzieltem Leistungsplus anfangen will, extra Effekte oder Texturen oder so wird es nur für Mantle nicht geben.
Man wird einfach nur Effekte aktivieren könne, für die unter DX die Leistung fehlte.

Ob NVidias Unified-Memorey, CUDA6 und die Drop-In Libraries hiermit überhaupt vergleibar sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Unified-Memory muß erstmal funktionieren, hier seh ich deutlich Nachteile für NVidia, weil AMD hier mit APUs und hUMA bzw HSA wirklich auch die CPU, den PCH bzw MoBo-Chipsatz kennt und damnit auch wirklich Zugriff auf den Systemspeicher gewährleisten kann. Ich bin gespannt, wie NVidia das umsetzen möchte.
Und CUDA6 und die Drop-In Bibliotheken sind eher was für PhysX, und damit nicht ähnlich und damit auch nicht vergleichbar, so das man sagen könnte es wäre "besser" als AMDs Lösungen.

Es wäre wirklich wünschenswert, wenn M$ sich mal wieder um DX kümmert.


----------



## Locuza (19. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ob NVidias Unified-Memorey, CUDA6 und die Drop-In Libraries hiermit überhaupt vergleibar sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> Unified-Memory muß erstmal funktionieren, hier seh ich deutlich Nachteile für NVidia, weil AMD hier mit APUs und hUMA bzw HSA wirklich auch die CPU, den PCH bzw MoBo-Chipsatz kennt und damnit auch wirklich Zugriff auf den Systemspeicher gewährleisten kann. Ich bin gespannt, wie NVidia das umsetzen möchte.


 Der Unified-Memory ist eine weitere Abstraktionsschicht. Logisch gesehen ist es unified, was dem Programmierer das Leben einfacher macht, aber physikalisch hast du natürlich immer noch die ganzen Limitierungen wie Copys, PCIe Latenzen und Bandbreiten usw. 
Bei AMD läuft das auch physikalisch unified, allerdings braucht AMD hier auch gute Tools und Schnittstellen, um das ausnutzen zu können.



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> *Was sagt ihr dazu? *


 Das ich nur Kontra von dir lese.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> 1. Ich bezweifel immernoch, das da 8Millionen geflossen sind. Aber es wird schwer zu beweisen sein, sowohl ob oder ob nicht.
> 2. Ich glaube nicht, das man Johan als zu optimistisch bezeichnen kann. Wäre er das, hätte er Zahlen wie "ein Leistungsplus von 50%" oder geliefert.



Wie gesagt, irgendwie muss ja Geld geflossen sein, sonst würde EA sich niemals darauf einlassen. 
-Bei den 50% Mehrleistung sollte man doch hellhörig werden. Wenn Mantle so überragend ist wie er andeutet, soll er gefälligst Zahlen, Fakten und Beispiele bringen - nicht irgendwelche Folien. Die kann jeder machen. 

Die ganze Geschichte mit den DrawCalls erinnert mich irgendwie an amerikanische MuscleCars, die ihre PS nicht auf die Straße bekommen. Von den theoretischen +50% bleibt nur ein Bruchteil übrig. Alles was Mantle versucht, ist die Last von der CPU zu nehmen, was für Intel eigentlich kein Problem ist. Zusätzlich soll der Overhead im Vergleich zu andern APIs reduziert werden.

Ab wie in der News kommt bei der Reduktion des Overheads von 40% auf 8% irgendwie 20% Mehrperformance heraus. Ich hinterfrage hier nochmals unter welchen Bedingungen, Einstellungen und Szenarien dies geschieht. 




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Chris Roberts hat eigentlich inzwischen genug Geld für sein SC.



Das war ja mein Kritikpunkt. In der PCGH-Kolumne stand dasselbe!
-Chris Roberts hat schon mehr als genug Geld, sammelt aber weiter als ob sein Leben davon abhängt. Er soll das Spiel irgendwann auch einmal abschließen. Notfalls kann er immer noch Addons verkaufen....




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ein Spiel für eine API oder eine andere oder eine Konsole bzw umgekehrt für den PC heruas zu bringen, hat nichts mit den Spielinhalten zu tun.
> Darum halte ich die besagten 20% von Katsman aus dem Hause Nixxio für realistisch, weil sie eben nur die Portierungsarbeit machen und sich nicht noch um den Inhalt kümmern müssen.



Ich glaube so stand es in meinem Text ... müsste jetzt nachsehen. 

*Meine Fragen kommen immer wieder:*
1.) Wie lange muss Nixxio an der Portierung für Mantle arbeiten?
2.) Wie viel Aufwand muss in die Programmierung gesteckt werden?

Darum wird sich alles um Mantle drehen. Bisher klingen mir die neutralen Entwickler nicht sonderlich erfreut über Mantle. Niemand will noch eine zusätzliche API, auch wenn sie Vorteile bieten könnte.




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Auch bestätigt das meine Vermutung, das es dem Spieler überlassen bleibt, was er mit dem durch Mantle erzieltem Leistungsplus anfangen will, extra Effekte oder Texturen oder so wird es nur für Mantle nicht geben.
> Man wird einfach nur Effekte aktivieren könne, für die unter DX die Leistung fehlte.



An dieser Stelle stirbt meistens jegliche Diskussion, da es ein reines "HÄTTE-WÄRE-WENN" Szenario ergibt.
-Theoretisch kannst du alles, aber ohne realistische Ergebnisse und einer fundierten Sachlage dreht sich alles im Kreis. 
-DirectX wird auch nicht ewig auf gleichem Stand stehenbleiben. Spätestens bei Windows 9 wird Microsoft wieder eine Schippe drauflegen. Bisher vermutet man, dass sie wegen der XboX One die Leistung von DirectX 11+ nicht sonderlich weiterentwickelt haben, um ihre konsole nicht noch schlechter aussehen zu lassen.

Böse Zungen behaupten MS hält Leistung zurück um den PC näher an der Konsole zu haben als nötig.




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ob NVidias Unified-Memorey, CUDA6 und die Drop-In Libraries hiermit überhaupt vergleibar sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> Unified-Memory muß erstmal funktionieren, hier seh ich deutlich Nachteile für NVidia, weil AMD hier mit APUs und hUMA bzw HSA wirklich auch die CPU, den PCH bzw MoBo-Chipsatz kennt und damnit auch wirklich Zugriff auf den Systemspeicher gewährleisten kann. Ich bin gespannt, wie NVidia das umsetzen möchte.
> Und CUDA6 und die Drop-In Bibliotheken sind eher was für PhysX, und damit nicht ähnlich und damit auch nicht vergleichbar, so das man sagen könnte es wäre "besser" als AMDs Lösungen.



Das Thema ist durchaus kontrovers, da man nur auf lächerlichen Indizien spekulieren kann. Ohne eine vollständige Implementierung von Mantle auf mehr als einem Spiel und voll ausgebautem Maxwell hat man keinerlei Vergleichsgrundlage. Das zieht Fanboys jeglicher Coleur an und lädt geradezu ein zum Trollen...




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Es wäre wirklich wünschenswert, wenn M$ sich mal wieder um DX kümmert.



Microsoft müsste sich um so  viele kümmern! Ein neues und anständiges Desktop-Betriebssystem ohne Kontroversen würde mir persönlich schon genügen, doch das ist ein anderes Thema 




Locuza schrieb:


> Der Unified-Memory ist eine weitere Abstraktionsschicht. Logisch gesehen ist es unified, was dem Programmierer das Leben einfacher macht, aber physikalisch hast du natürlich immer noch die ganzen Limitierungen wie Copys, PCIe Latenzen und Bandbreiten usw.
> Bei AMD läuft das auch physikalisch unified, allerdings braucht AMD hier auch gute Tools und Schnittstellen, um das ausnutzen zu können.



Bei AMD läuft es aber nur auf AMD-Systemen ideal. Mit Intel-CPU hast du damit keinerlei Vorteile. Ich gehe jetzt einmal stark davon aus, dass der Großteil der Gamer auch einen solchen besitzt. Fast alle Tests basieren darauf. Die AMD-Kunden sind entweder sehr davon überzeugt oder schauen besonders auf die finanziellen Mittel. 

Um das zu umgehen, müssten sich Intel, AMD und die Boardhersteller an einen Tisch setzen und neue Standards implemeniteren. DAs ist aber das Letzte, das Intel tun würde. Sie würden nicht einen Finger krumm machen, wenn ihnen das nicht sehr viel weiter hilft. Besonders nicht, falls man dadurch die Konkurrenz stärkt.




Locuza schrieb:


> Das ich nur Kontra von dir lese.


 
Mach dich bitte nicht lächerlich! 
Abgesehen von irgendwelchen Idioten, die in den Foren prahlen mit Mantle wird die Leistung plötzlich um das 2-3fache gesteigert, ist die Community viel zu optimistisch. Auch völlig pauschale Angaben wie 20-50% gibt es immer, halte ich für grenzwertig! So viel Overhead hat man ja garnicht, den man beseitigen könnte!

Wenn man hier mahnend den Finger hebt, alle sollen sich einmal beruhigen und auf realistische Grundlagen zurück kommen, wird man ohne Ende niedergemacht. Ob dud das als "Kontra" von mir liest oder nicht, ist mir eigentlich egal! Verstörend ist für mich allerdings, wie naiv hier blind alles geglaubt wird, was aus der Mantle-Richtung kommt.

*Die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre hat mich eines gelehrt: *
"Glaub niemals den Versprechungen der Hardware-Industrie. Fast 90% davon ist gelogen und ins schöne Licht gerückt, von der Wahrheit aber weit entfernt. Das trifft auf fast alle Hersteller zu!"


----------



## Locuza (19. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, irgendwie muss ja Geld geflossen sein, sonst würde EA sich niemals darauf einlassen.


Hat EA auch Geld in den Hals von Valve gesteckt bekommen, weil die Frostbite Engine bald einen OGL Renderer hat? 
Ich frage mich, wie viele Millionen Dollar es dort waren. 



> -Bei den 50% Mehrleistung sollte man doch hellhörig werden. Wenn Mantle so überragend ist wie er andeutet, soll er gefälligst Zahlen, Fakten und Beispiele bringen - nicht irgendwelche Folien. Die kann jeder machen.


Wo hast du konkret 50% Mehrleistung gelesen?



> Das war ja mein Kritikpunkt. In der PCGH-Kolumne stand dasselbe!
> -Chris Roberts hat schon mehr als genug Geld, sammelt aber weiter als ob sein Leben davon abhängt. Er soll das Spiel irgendwann auch einmal abschließen. Notfalls kann er immer noch Addons verkaufen....


Du entscheidest, ob er genug Geld hast? Die Fans unterstützen ihn ja weiterhin, muss er ein Riegel vorschieben und sagen, so jetzt ist Schluss? 



> Darum wird sich alles um Mantle drehen. Bisher klingen mir die neutralen Entwickler nicht sonderlich erfreut über Mantle. Niemand will noch eine zusätzliche API, auch wenn sie Vorteile bieten könnte.


Oxide und Chris sind also auch gekauft? Keine neutralen Entwickler, DICE ja von Anfang an, ganz EA vermutlich. 
Es gibt Menschen die wollten so eine API und es gibt andere die es nicht direkt brauchen oder den Aufwand scheuen. 
End of story. 
Du hingegen klingst so, als ob jeder der Mantle verwendet geschönte Aussagen trifft, von AMD bezahlt wird und alle anderen Entwickler es nicht wollen was uns dann zu was genau führt? 
Vermutlich dazu, dass Mantle lieber nie entwickelt worden wäre. 
Genau, einigen wir uns doch einfach darauf das Mantle scheiß.e ist, denn das ist glaube ich die Sache, welche du seit 15 Seiten versuchst indirekt zu sagen. 



> Mach dich bitte nicht lächerlich!
> Abgesehen von irgendwelchen Idioten, die in den Foren prahlen mit Mantle wird die Leistung plötzlich um das 2-3fache gesteigert, ist die Community viel zu optimistisch. Auch völlig pauschale Angaben wie 20-50% gibt es immer, halte ich für grenzwertig! So viel Overhead hat man ja garnicht, den man beseitigen könnte!


Du wirfst vor anderen pauschal zu sein, sagst aber selber pauschal, dass es so viel Overhead doch gar nicht geben kann. 
Du spekulierst doch dann nur in die negative Richtung, statt aus deiner Sicht in die Positive. 



> Wenn man hier mahnend den Finger hebt, alle sollen sich einmal beruhigen und auf realistische Grundlagen zurück kommen, wird man ohne Ende niedergemacht. Ob dud das als "Kontra" von mir liest oder nicht, ist mir eigentlich egal! Verstörend ist für mich allerdings, wie naiv hier blind alles geglaubt wird, was aus der Mantle-Richtung kommt.


Ich bin ruhig und habe keine unrealistischen Erwartungen, du hast aber bisher nicht anderes getan, als mit Ausrufezeichen, ständig und das ist vermutlich dein Standard Stil, immer deine Bedenken und Nachteile zu äußern.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Locuza schrieb:


> Hat EA auch Geld in den Hals von Valve gesteckt bekommen, weil die Frostbite Engine bald einen OGL Renderer hat?
> Ich frage mich, wie viele Millionen Dollar es dort waren.



*seufz*
Da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Hier vergleichst du Äpfel mit Birnen.
EA hat mit Valve eine innige Hass-Liebe. Sie haben versucht Steam & Co. zu ignorieren, sind damit aber heftig auf die Nase gefallen. Unzählige Skandale und unzufriedene Kunden halten ein Unternehmen nicht ewig bei der Stange. Die Zahlen von EA sind im Verlustbereich und fragwürdige Projekte wie SimCity 5 und der verkorkste Start von Battlefield 4 ... jaja.

Valve braucht ihnen kein Geld zu zahlen, weil sie einen solchen Einfluss haben, dass EA die Sogwirkung von Valve und ihrem kommenden SteamOS nicht ignorieren kann. Bei einem potentiellen, aber nicht etabliertem Projekt wie Mantle sieht das hingegen anders aus. EA hat aber das Problem, dass an der Frostbite-Engine quasi die Zukunft des Unternehmens hängt. 

Da DICE auch noch irgendwie involviert ist, wird das Konstrukt kompliziert. Komplett ausschließen, dass keine Gelder geflossen sind, kann jedoch keiner! Wobei es Valve weniger nötig hat als AMD.




Locuza schrieb:


> Wo hast du konkret 50% Mehrleistung gelesen?



Ich habe schon so vieles gelesen, aber keine konkreten Angaben. Darum drücken sich AMD, DICE & Co.seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten herum. Auffällig ist jedoch, dass vage Andeutungen immer von den denselben Personen(kreisen) kommen. Alle aus dem Umkreis der Partner von AMD oder ihnen selbst. 

Offen sieht für mich anders aus. AMD spricht immer von "die Entwickler", meint aber höchstwahrscheinlich nur DICE. Das sage ich, weil kein Konsortium, Treffen oder Messe mit einer hohen Anzahl an Entwicklern, Developern und Studios stattgefunden hat. Das sind immer nur dieselben, die hinter verschlossenen Türen Mantle formen. Der Großteil der bedeutenden Entwickler ist aus dem Projekt quasi ausgesperrt und darf sich dazugesellen, wenn das Projekt schon fertig ist.

Für mich ist das zu undurchsichtig, aber wenn es dir gefällt ... auch gut.




Locuza schrieb:


> Du entscheidest, ob er genug Geld hast? Die Fans unterstützen ihn ja weiterhin, muss er ein Riegel vorschieben und sagen, so jetzt ist Schluss?



Chris Roberts ist eine sympatische und gestandene Persönlichkeit. Allerdings fällt bei ihm auf, wie sehr er auf den Klingelbeutel scharf ist. Ich sage dabei nicht, er wäre gierig! Vielmehr will er zu viel. Immer nur das beste und tollste zu wollen geht gelegentlich böse in die Hose. Ein anderes Beispiel hierfür war Duke Nukem Forever, das ewig nicht fertig wurde bis "3D Realms" schließen musste.

Chris hat momentan nichts außer seinem guten Ruf und viele Vorschusslorbeeren. Verliert er das vertrauen der Community oder verstimmt sie, war es das mit StarCitizen. Dazu möchten die meisten Baker auch nicht ewig draufzahlen. Irgendwo muss ja einmal Schluss sein!




Locuza schrieb:


> Oxide und Chris sind also auch gekauft? Keine neutralen Entwickler, DICE ja von Anfang an, ganz EA vermutlich.
> Es gibt Menschen die wollten so eine API und es gibt andere die es nicht direkt brauchen oder den Aufwand scheuen.
> End of story.



John Carmack hat es treffend formuliert:
-Mantle hat ein paar nette Sachen, aber der Aufwand lohnt sich nicht. Keiner will eine eigene neue API... (sinngemäß von mir übersetzt)

Sollen wir die Liste wirklich durchgehen?
-Battlefield 4 und vorallem StarCitizen sind nur Köder. AMD hat Prestigeobjekte gebraucht um ihre API zu pushen. 
-Thief 4 ist ebenfalls in der Gruppe. Dabei fällt aber auf, dass Eidos Montreal und Square Enix genannt werden. Nur haben eben diese mit der PC-Fassung wenig zu tun, sondern nur für die Konsolenvariante. 

AMD war auf große Namen aus und die Masse fällt darauf herein! 
-Von anderen Studios hört man nichts genaueres oder zumindest sind diese weniger enthusiastisch. So sieht es aus!




Locuza schrieb:


> Du hingegen klingst so, als ob jeder der Mantle verwendet geschönte Aussagen trifft, von AMD bezahlt wird und alle anderen Entwickler es nicht wollen was uns dann zu was genau führt?
> Vermutlich dazu, dass Mantle lieber nie entwickelt worden wäre.



Mantle ist was es ist: "Ein extremes Nischenprodukt"
-Die Aussagen dazu sind zumindest grenzwertig, im Nebel und für uns nicht nachvollziehbar
-Solche Projekte wie Mantle können von mir aus kommen oder gehen wie sie wollen. Was mich aufregt, ist dass der Großteil der Gamercommunity diese Schnittstelle jetzt schon als den Heilsbringer der Industrie feiert, ohne auch nur einen einzigen Beweis zu haben...

Es gibt bessere Lösungen oder Möglichkeiten, aber Mantle ist jetzt so gesehen im Vendor-Lock. Das nimmt dem Projekt viel Potential.




Locuza schrieb:


> Genau, einigen wir uns doch einfach darauf das Mantle scheiß.e ist, denn das ist glaube ich die Sache, welche du seit 15 Seiten versuchst indirekt zu sagen.



Das ist jetzt kindisch von dir!
Ich sagte nie, Mantle wäre "*******". Leider bin ich einer der wenigen User, die noch etwas Verstand besitzen und nachdenken. Dafür wird man hier aber wie schon erwähnt niedergemacht.

Du hörst nur gutes über Mantle, aber nenne mir eine Technologie der letzten Jahre, die keine Nachteile hatte? Da wirst du lange suchen!




Locuza schrieb:


> Du wirfst vor anderen pauschal zu sein, sagst aber selber pauschal, dass es so viel Overhead doch gar nicht geben kann.
> Du spekulierst doch dann nur in die negative Richtung, statt aus deiner Sicht in die Positive.



Womit soll ich denn deiner Meinung nach argumentieren?
-Die paar Informationsfetzen, die wir wie Brotkrümel vorgeworfen bekommen, reichen dafür sicher nicht aus. 
-Alles Positive ist immer mit einem "könnte" verziert. 

Den Overhead zu reduzieren ist an sich eine gute Idee, nur verhält es sich ähnlich wie mit mehr Shadern:
*Die Leistung steigt nicht linear an!*

Du kannst jetzt gerne mit irgendwelchen Querschüssen kommen, allerdings hat es sich in der Praxis bewährt ein wenig kritisch zu sein.




Locuza schrieb:


> Ich bin ruhig und habe keine unrealistischen Erwartungen, du hast aber bisher nicht anderes getan, als mit Ausrufezeichen, ständig und das ist vermutlich dein Standard Stil, immer deine Bedenken und Nachteile zu äußern.


 
Dafür verteidigst du ein noch nicht erscheinendes Produkt aber äußerst hartnäckig...
Ja, ich habe viele Ausrufezeichen in meinen Texten. Dennoch werden dir auch viele Fragezeichen auffallen. Bemerkenswert oft tauchen bei jeder möglichen Antwort wieder neue Fragen auf.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei dir ist, aber ich kaufe ungerne die Katze im Sack. Genau das ist Mantle auf dem momentanen Stand leider.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (19. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, irgendwie muss ja Geld geflossen sein, sonst würde EA sich niemals darauf einlassen.


Nein, es _muss_ nicht. Es kann wirklich sein, das EA so mitmacht, vielleicht weil Johan sie überzeugen konnte.



> -Bei den 50% Mehrleistung sollte man doch hellhörig werden. Wenn Mantle so überragend ist wie er andeutet, soll er gefälligst Zahlen, Fakten und Beispiele bringen - nicht irgendwelche Folien. Die kann jeder machen.


Ich finde es seriöser, wenn er erstmal keine Zhalen nennt, sondern nur die Features und Möglichkeiten präsentiert.
Zahlen sind erst möglich, wenn Mantle vollständig in ein Spiel implementiert wurde. Erst dann kann man benchen. Ist das aktuell der Fall? Nö.




> Die ganze Geschichte mit den DrawCalls erinnert mich irgendwie an amerikanische MuscleCars, die ihre PS nicht auf die Straße bekommen. Von den theoretischen +50% bleibt nur ein Bruchteil übrig. Alles was Mantle versucht, ist die Last von der CPU zu nehmen, was für Intel eigentlich kein Problem ist. Zusätzlich soll der Overhead im Vergleich zu andern APIs reduziert werden.


Jeder, der einigermaßen bei Verstand ist und sich ein kleinwenig mit der Materie befaßt hat, weiß, das eine Reduzierung des Overhead um 32% nicht 32% mehr Frames per Second bedeuten.
Ebenso weiß man dann auch, das 100k DrawCalls mit Mantle gegenüner 10k bei DX nicht bedeutet, das man mit einem mal 10mal mehr fps hat.
Und es gibt Spiele, wo auch Intel-CPUs an die Grenze kommen. Civ5 zB.



> Ab wie in der News kommt bei der Reduktion des Overheads von 40% auf 8% irgendwie 20% Mehrperformance heraus. Ich hinterfrage hier nochmals unter welchen Bedingungen, Einstellungen und Szenarien dies geschieht.


Ich versteh Dein Problem an dieser Stelle nicht.
Wie ich bereits schrieb: Ein Entwickler glaubt, das 20% mehr möglich sind. Der wird dabei keine bestimmten Bedingungen wie eine bestimmte Auflösung etc im Kopf haben. Der sieht seinen Code und der gilt für alle Einstellungen und Szenarien.



> Das war ja mein Kritikpunkt. In der PCGH-Kolumne stand dasselbe!
> -Chris Roberts hat schon mehr als genug Geld, sammelt aber weiter als ob sein Leben davon abhängt. Er soll das Spiel irgendwann auch einmal abschließen. Notfalls kann er immer noch Addons verkaufen....


Warum schreibst Du eigentlich immer einen Satz und dann den nächsten mit Spiegelstrich am Anfang?
Irritiert mich immer wieder beim Lesen.



> *Meine Fragen kommen immer wieder:*
> 1.) Wie lange muss Nixxio an der Portierung für Mantle arbeiten?
> 2.) Wie viel Aufwand muss in die Programmierung gesteckt werden?


Solange das Spiel protiert wird, kann man das wohl nicht sagen. Ich bezweifel auch, das uns das hinterher gesagt wird.
Aber einer der Wünsche viel Entwickler war ja, das es einfacher sein soll. Da wird Johan schon drauf geachtet haben, das dies am Ende auch der Fall ist.
Also soll eine Portierung auf Mantle 1.) schneller und 2.) weniger aufwendig sein, als bei DX.



> Darum wird sich alles um Mantle drehen. Bisher klingen mir die neutralen Entwickler nicht sonderlich erfreut über Mantle. Niemand will noch eine zusätzliche API, auch wenn sie Vorteile bieten könnte.


Ich glaube einfach nur, das die eine abwartende Haltung einnehmen. Die werden abwarten, was Benchmarks sagen bezüglich der Leistung und was Kollegen sagen bezüglich des Aufwands.
Denn sonderlich unerfreut klingen sie auch nicht.



> An dieser Stelle stirbt meistens jegliche Diskussion, da es ein reines "HÄTTE-WÄRE-WENN" Szenario ergibt.
> -Theoretisch kannst du alles, aber ohne realistische Ergebnisse und einer fundierten Sachlage dreht sich alles im Kreis.
> -DirectX wird auch nicht ewig auf gleichem Stand stehenbleiben. Spätestens bei Windows 9 wird Microsoft wieder eine Schippe drauflegen. Bisher vermutet man, dass sie wegen der XboX One die Leistung von DirectX 11+ nicht sonderlich weiterentwickelt haben, um ihre konsole nicht noch schlechter aussehen zu lassen.


Dieser Absatz hat nichts mit dem zu tun, was Du zuvor von mir zitiert hast. 
Die Entwicklung von DX geht aber deutlich langsamer vorran als früher noch, seit DX10 quasi im Schneckentempo.
Und das MS mit win9 "eine Schippe drauflegt"...jetzt fängst DU an zu spekulieren. Wenn Du da auf deutliche Verbesserungen hoffst, bist Du nicht besser, als alle Mantle-Befürworter jetzt. Da darf ich jetzt mal Pessimist spielen und sagen: DX12 wird es für Win9 nicht geben und wenn, dann wird sich in Sachen DrawCalls kaum was tun, dem Overhead garnichts und beim Aufwand für die Entwickler auch nichts. Und jetzt? Steht Deine Aussage gegen meine.



> Böse Zungen behaupten MS hält Leistung zurück um den PC näher an der Konsole zu haben als nötig.


Das hat nichts mit bösen Zungen zu tun. Ich meine, irgendjemand von MS hatte mal gesagt, wer spielen will, soll sich gefälligst eine Konsole (XBox(360)) kaufen.



> Das Thema ist durchaus kontrovers, da man nur auf lächerlichen Indizien spekulieren kann. Ohne eine vollständige Implementierung von Mantle auf mehr als einem Spiel und voll ausgebautem Maxwell hat man keinerlei Vergleichsgrundlage. Das zieht Fanboys jeglicher Coleur an und lädt geradezu ein zum Trollen...


Wieso holst Du jetzt Maxwell ins Spiel?



> Bei AMD läuft es aber nur auf AMD-Systemen ideal. Mit Intel-CPU hast du damit keinerlei Vorteile. Ich gehe jetzt einmal stark davon aus, dass der Großteil der Gamer auch einen solchen besitzt. Fast alle Tests basieren darauf. Die AMD-Kunden sind entweder sehr davon überzeugt oder schauen besonders auf die finanziellen Mittel.
> 
> Um das zu umgehen, müssten sich Intel, AMD und die Boardhersteller an einen Tisch setzen und neue Standards implemeniteren. DAs ist aber das Letzte, das Intel tun würde. Sie würden nicht einen Finger krumm machen, wenn ihnen das nicht sehr viel weiter hilft. Besonders nicht, falls man dadurch die Konkurrenz stärkt.


 [/quote]
Das ist falsch. Mantle soll jede CPU entlasten, nicht nur AMD-CPUs.



> Mach dich bitte nicht lächerlich!
> Abgesehen von irgendwelchen Idioten, die in den Foren prahlen mit Mantle wird die Leistung plötzlich um das 2-3fache gesteigert, ist die Community viel zu optimistisch. Auch völlig pauschale Angaben wie 20-50% gibt es immer, halte ich für grenzwertig! So viel Overhead hat man ja garnicht, den man beseitigen könnte!


Und Du bist viel zu pessimistisch. Die 20% kommen, wie ich auch bereits schrieb nicht allein vom reduzierten Overhead, sondern auch von den erhöhten DrawCalls und von der Verwendung von Befehlen, die die GCN-Archiketur kennt, DX aber nicht (und daher auch nicht nutzt), weshalb gestellte Aufgaben effizienter abgearbeitet werden können.



> Wenn man hier mahnend den Finger hebt, alle sollen sich einmal beruhigen und auf realistische Grundlagen zurück kommen, wird man ohne Ende niedergemacht. Ob dud das als "Kontra" von mir liest oder nicht, ist mir eigentlich egal! Verstörend ist für mich allerdings, wie naiv hier blind alles geglaubt wird, was aus der Mantle-Richtung kommt.


Ich würde Dir absolut recht geben, wäre das Ding nur aus einem AMD-Kopf entsprungen. Da aber auch Entwickler/Programmierer (also gewissermaßen die andere Seite) mit im Boot sitzt (hauptsächlich erstmal Johan, aber eben jetzt auch dieser Thief-Entwickler), halte ich es eher für verstörend, wie man so pessimistisch sein kann.
Warum auch sollte man nicht glauben, was über Mantle gesagt wird? Warum ist es naiv, zu glauben, das Mantle Mehrleistung bringt?
Bist Du Programmierer? Entwickelst Du Spiele? kennst Du bereits die Dokumentationen und Handbücher zu Mantle?



> *Die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre hat mich eines gelehrt: *
> "Glaub niemals den Versprechungen der Hardware-Industrie. Fast 90% davon ist gelogen und ins schöne Licht gerückt, von der Wahrheit aber weit entfernt. Das trifft auf fast alle Hersteller zu!"


 [/quote]Wie gesagt: Es kommt nicht nur von AMD. Und DICE ist meines Wissens nach kein Hardware-Hersteller.




TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Komplett ausschließen, dass keine Gelder geflossen sind, kann jedoch keiner!


Richtig, komplett ausschließen kann das keiner, das Gelder geflossen sind. Aber genauso wenig kann man einfach annehmen, das welche geflossen sind.



> Ich habe schon so vieles gelesen, aber keine konkreten Angaben. Darum drücken sich AMD, DICE & Co.seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten herum. Auffällig ist jedoch, dass vage Andeutungen immer von den denselben Personen(kreisen) kommen. Alle aus dem Umkreis der Partner von AMD oder ihnen selbst.


Gefühlte Ewigkeiten. Wie lange weiß die Öffentlichkeit von Mantle?
Und an dieser Stelle hast Du jetzt eine Person, die gehört nicht zu DICE oder AMD, kommt nicht aus dem immer gleichen Personenkreis und spricht von 20% und Du bist trotzdem nicht zu frieden?
Schon etwas merkwürdig.



> Offen sieht für mich anders aus. AMD spricht immer von "die Entwickler", meint aber höchstwahrscheinlich nur DICE. Das sage ich, weil kein Konsortium, Treffen oder Messe mit einer hohen Anzahl an Entwicklern, Developern und Studios stattgefunden hat. Das sind immer nur dieselben, die hinter verschlossenen Türen Mantle formen. Der Großteil der bedeutenden Entwickler ist aus dem Projekt quasi ausgesperrt und darf sich dazugesellen, wenn das Projekt schon fertig ist.


Mantle ist ja auch nicht offen. Das wurde nie behauptet. Es hieß nur, das wenn NVidia Mantle nutzen möchte, dann können sie das. Das heißt nicht, das Mantle offen sein muß.



> John Carmack hat es treffend formuliert:
> -Mantle hat ein paar nette Sachen, aber der Aufwand lohnt sich nicht. Keiner will eine eigene neue API... (sinngemäß von mir übersetzt)


Du läßt dabei aber eines außer Acht: John Carmack tut sich auch mit DX schwer. Der zieht seinen OpenGL-Stiefel durch, egal welches Spiel. Wenn Du so willst, dann ist John die OpenGL-Gallionsfigur, während Johan die Mantle-Gallionsfigur ist.



> Sollen wir die Liste wirklich durchgehen?
> -Battlefield 4 und vorallem StarCitizen sind nur Köder. AMD hat Prestigeobjekte gebraucht um ihre API zu pushen.


Hat NVidia das je anders gemacht, zB bei PhysX? Nein. Und das ist doch auch okay. Man braucht halt erstmal große Namen, um etwas Neues vorzustellen.



> AMD war auf große Namen aus und die Masse fällt darauf herein!
> -Von anderen Studios hört man nichts genaueres oder zumindest sind diese weniger enthusiastisch. So sieht es aus!


Ich würde sagen, man hört _garnichts_, wenn man über die Masse mittelt. So sieht es aus.
Meine Vermutung, warum, habe ich bereits weiter oben geäußert, die warten ab.



> Mantle ist was es ist: "Ein extremes Nischenprodukt"


 Nichts anderes als PhysX, oder?



> -Die Aussagen dazu sind zumindest grenzwertig, im Nebel und für uns nicht nachvollziehbar


Bitte nicht von Dir auf andere schließen. Sie sind für _Dich_ nicht nachvollziehbar.



> -Solche Projekte wie Mantle können von mir aus kommen oder gehen wie sie wollen. Was mich aufregt, ist dass der Großteil der Gamercommunity diese Schnittstelle jetzt schon als den Heilsbringer der Industrie feiert, ohne auch nur einen einzigen Beweis zu haben...


Nein, ein Heilsbringer ist Mantle nicht. Allein schon, weil es nicht offen ist, sondern auch nur eine propitäre Software. Aber gegenüber DX seh ich deutliche Verbesserungen und Vorzüge.



> Es gibt bessere Lösungen oder Möglichkeiten, aber Mantle ist jetzt so gesehen im Vendor-Lock. Das nimmt dem Projekt viel Potential.


So? Welche besseren Lösungen und Möglichkeiten gibt es denn?
Und wo siehst Du den Vendor-Lock. Wie gesagt, AMD hat gesagt, das NVidia Mantle auch nutzen darf.



> Ich sagte nie, Mantle wäre "*******". Leider bin ich einer der wenigen User, die noch etwas Verstand besitzen und nachdenken. Dafür wird man hier aber wie schon erwähnt niedergemacht.


Andersherum paßt der Schuh aber auch, ich kann von mir auch behaupten, einer der wenigen User zu sein, die noch etwas Verstand besitzen und nachdenken. Und nun? Wieder Aussage gegen Aussage.



> Du hörst nur gutes über Mantle, aber nenne mir eine Technologie der letzten Jahre, die keine Nachteile hatte? Da wirst du lange suchen!


Ja, bestimmt hat Mantle auch irgendwo Nachteile.



> Womit soll ich denn deiner Meinung nach argumentieren?
> -Die paar Informationsfetzen, die wir wie Brotkrümel vorgeworfen bekommen, reichen dafür sicher nicht aus.
> -Alles Positive ist immer mit einem "könnte" verziert.


Viel schlimmer wäre doch, wenn sie das "könnte" weglassen und es dann am Ende nicht eintrifft. Dann lieber doch ein "könnte".



> Den Overhead zu reduzieren ist an sich eine gute Idee, nur verhält es sich ähnlich wie mit mehr Shadern:
> *Die Leistung steigt nicht linear an!*


Siehe oben mein Absatz, wo die 20% vermutlich herkommen.



> Du kannst jetzt gerne mit irgendwelchen Querschüssen kommen, allerdings hat es sich in der Praxis bewährt ein wenig kritisch zu sein.


Absolut richtig. Aber es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen kritisch und skeptisch.



> Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei dir ist, aber ich kaufe ungerne die Katze im Sack. Genau das ist Mantle auf dem momentanen Stand leider.


Wieso ist Mantle die Katze im Sack? Wirst Du etwa gezwungen, eine AMD-GraKa zu kaufen, bevor die ersten Benches draußen sind? Und selbst wenn Mantle nicht das bringt, was es verspricht, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Skysnake (19. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht unwichtig, aber vernachlässigbar. Die angesprochene Profilgruppe macht vielleicht 5% des gesamten Marktes aus. Zudem sind das üblicherweise nicht die AMD-Stammkunden, sondern eher im Premiumsegment von Intel und Nvidia zu finden.


Achso natürlich, bei den kleineren KArten ist das natürlich nicht mehr so, das man durch Mantle einen Vorteil hat, und bei den kleinere Karten kostet Mehrleistung ja auch kein Geld 

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das man davon ausgehen kann, das gerade die APUs am meisten davon profitieren werden, und im Mobile-Bereich zahlt man für ein paar %-Mehrleistung sehr schnell sehr viel mehr.



> Ich will das hier jetzt nicht ewig ausbauen, aber die reine Idiotie das schnellste haben zu müssen, ist schon grenzwertig suchtgefährdet!
> -Das ist ein Tick, den man im Laufe seines Lebens normalerweise aberzogen bekommt. Allerdings lernen manche auch nie


Was hat das mit "dem schnellsten" zu tun?

Man hat nen Betrag X in der Hand und will dafür das schnellste Produkt. Aus die Maus. Das ist völlig rational.




> Ist das nicht genau der Punkt, wofür Mantle beworben wird?
> -Neue Möglichkeiten für Entwickler selbst Hand anzulegen und ein Spiel nach den eigenen Wünschen ohne Restriktionen zu gestalten?!


Siehst du, und genau DA sieht man mal wieder, dass du eben absolut keine Ahnung hast von Softwareentwicklung im GPU-Bereich zumindest. Im GPU-Bereich hat man oft mit Pferdefüßen zu tun. Sehr oft hat man eine Idee, muss aber Sachen umständlich und aufwändig implementieren, weil die Hardware, oder besser gesagt die APIs sehr limitiert sind. Das war schon immer so, in den letzten Jahren ist es aber immer schlimmer geworden, weil sich die Hardware durch GPGPU massiv weiterentwickelt hat. Die Grafik-APIs treten aber mehr oder weniger auf der Stelle. Allein iGPUs sind heutzutage noch nicht wirklich in die Grafik-APIs integriert. Man verschenkt an allen Ecken und Kanten Leistung, und je weiter weg ein System von dem klassischen Aufbau ist, desto mehr verschenkt man.



> Würde dieser Punkt wegfallen, bräche es einen wichtigen Zweig von Mantle...


Nein würde es nicht. Wenn ich statt mit 30 FPS mit 40 FPS zocken kann, dann ist das ein großer Vorteil!

Zudem solltest du dir deine eigenen Worte in Erinnerung rufen. Die meisten Leute kaufen kein High-End. Ergo sind die eigentlich nie in der Lage die Grafikregler ganz nach rechts zu schieben. Mehr Leistung dank anderer API bedeutet für die also mehr Effekte, weil Sie die Regler weiter nach rechts schieben können. Man muss daher nicht neue Effekte Einbauen. Und für die paar Freaks gibt es noch Downsampling, Eyefinity und was weiß ich noch alles. LEistung hat man NIE genug. Daher kann man sich auch den Aufwand mit zusätzlichen exklusiven Effekten erstmal sparen. 

Falls Effekte nur mit Mantle performant genug sind, heist das aber nicht, dass Sie exklusiv für Mantle sind. Solche Exklusivitäten versucht man zu verhindern, wenn man eine Engine baut, die man lizensieren will. Wenn überlässt man das den Partnern, aber da werden erst in 2-3 Jahren wohl solche Sachen kommen, also nichts über das wir aktuell reden müssen.



> Schlechtes Beispiel wie ich finde! Starcraft 2 hat keine einseitigen Optimierungen wie es DICE aktuell mit Battlefield 4 tut.
> -Ich gehe einmal ein paar Jahre zurück in die Hochzeit von 3dfx wo jedes Game nur mit einer bestimmten API/Engine vernünftig lief.


Achso, du hast den Source-Code von Starcraft2 gesehen? 

"Optimierungen" haben nicht immer etwas mit einer exklusiven API zu tun. Man kann auch einfach Parameter geschickt oder eben ungeschickt wählen. Halt schlicht "optimieren". Da muss man aber eben nicht immer gleich viel Energie rein stecken. Am Ende kommt es aber auf das Gleiche raus für den Endkunden. A ist schneller als B, oder halt andersrum.

Wie das erreicht wurde ist dem Kunden eigentlich ziemlich scheis egal. Er kann ja eh nichts daran ändern-



> In diese dunklen Zeiten möchte ich niemals wieder zurück!
> -Teilweise bekomme ich schon Anfälle, sobald ich im nicht unterbrechbaren Intro die beiden Synonyme "Gaming Evolved" und "The Way it's Meant to be Played" lese.


Tja, nVidia hat meiner Meinung nach damit angefangen, sich Marktfeindlich zu verhalten mit ihrer Ablehnung von offenen Standards zugunsten von propritären Standards. Jetzt bekommen Sie halt ihre eigene Medizin zu schmecken, wobei AMD ganz klar mehrfach die Tür für nVidia aufgestoßen hat. JEtzt ist es an ihnen dieses Angebot an zu nehmen, oder endlich mal wieder konstruktiv mit den anderen zusammen zu arbeiten.



> Hier verwirrst du mich!
> Mantle ist doch kein Zusatz für DirectX, sondern eine eigene Implementierung. Anders lässt sich das Vorhaben mit den DrawCalls ja garnicht durchführen.


Viele Wege führen nach Rom 

Du hast einen Effekt XY, und den kann man eben mit Mantle je nachdem "einfacher/eleganter" Implementieren. Der User am Monitor sieht aber eben nur den Effekt, und nicht den Weg dahin. JEtzt verstanden?




> Und mein lieber Herr Skysnake vergisst auch, dass Frostbite EA-Exklusiv ist. Das heißt DICE supportet nur die Leute "im eigenen Lager", ist aber noch Welten entfernt von den Branchengrößen wie Crytek und Epic Games.


Wäre mir was ganz Neues, das EA sich weigert die Frostbite-Engine an andere Studios gegen Geld zu lizensieren. Aber wenn du da so genau weißt, haste doch sicherlich eine Bestätigung für diese Aussage. Das wäre nämlich durchaus interessant.



> In diesem Punkt widersprechen wir uns sicher
> Die Implementierung in großen Engines (aka Cryengine / Unreal Engine) wird wahrscheinlich nur kleine Teile von Mantle unterstützen. Gehen wir einmal vorläufig von einer 0815-Implementierung aus, da die Schwerpunkte auf der eigenen Technik liegen.


Wenn du X% Mehrperformance raus holen kannst, werden sich die anderen nicht dagegen wehren können, es auch zu nutzen.

Ist wie in der Formel1. Wenn einer mit dem Doppelstöckigen Diffusor anfängt, und damit 10km/h mehr Topspeed raus holt, dann ziehen die anderen schnellst möglich nach, denn man kann sich das nicht leisten einfach Potenzial ungenutzt zu lassen. Der Kunde einer Engine steht ja immer vor der Frage, was er sich holen soll für sein Geld, und wenn er wo anders mehr Performance bekommt, wird er sich das halt holen oder bereit sein mehr Geld zu zahlen. Die Lizenznehmer von Engines machen das ja gerade eben um sich nicht mit der Engine an sich groß rumschlagen zu müssen. Ergo interessiert es die erstmal nicht, ob da jetzt DX, OpenGL oder Mantle benutzt wird. Es muss für Sie einfach nur performant und einfach funktionieren, damit Sie ihre Ideen umsetzen können.



> Anfangs wird Mantle nur sporadisch eingesetzt werden. Die interessierten Gamer werden nach untersützten Games gieren und nur gelegentlich ein neues Stück Fleisch erhalten.


Naja, mehr als GPU-PhysX. 15 Spiele sind schon mal nicht schlecht. Man muss da einfach schauen, wie sich das Entwickelt. Vor allem sind es aber eben zum Teil richtige Blockbuster die da ankommen, die so manch einer eben NUR Spielt. Am Ende muss das aber eben jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Wie immer halt, wenn man eine GPU kauft....



> Mantle wird niemals für die große Masse kommen, dafür sind die Voraussetzungen zu eingeschränkt.
> -Wichtiger Zusatz:
> _Ich spreche hier von einem Zeitraum von 1-2 Jahren. Danach kann die Sache anders aussehen(!)._


Niemals, und dann 1-2 Jahre... Entscheide dich bitte mal :rolleyes_




> Wie die zeiten sich ändern
> Assembler gilt immer noch als das Non-plus-Ultra für spezifische Programmierung. Eine richtige Hassliebe, die sich allmählich verselbstständigt hat!
> 
> Das ist genau so ein Punkt, den AMD uns erst einmal beweisen muss. Leeren Versprechungen glaube ich hier keinen Meter weit!


Hast du mal Assembler programmiert?

Ich glaube nicht...

Natürlich ist Assembler interessant, und man will gern die Möglichkeit haben es zu nutzen, denn Freiheiten sind einfach toll, und manchmal ist selbst Assembler eben mit weniger Aufwand verbunden um ein Performanceziel XY zu erreichen, als dies über andere Wege zu erreichen. Es ist aber eben diese FREIHEIT, die hier wichtig ist. Kein rational denkender Mensch wäre dazu bereit, sich zu Assembler zwingen zu lassen.

Assembler nutzt man in vielleicht 0,00x% der Codezeilen, wenn nicht noch sehr viel weniger. An den richtigen Stellen eingesetzt kannste damit aber große Performancegewinne verzeichnen.



> Ich sage hier wieder:
> *"Code her oder Klappe halten!"*
> 
> OpenGL ist nach wie vor plattformübergreifend, was Mantle laut bisheriem Stand nicht ist. Der Aufwand wird sich hier alse für alle Plattformen lohnen, sei es Windows, Linux (Android/MAC). Damit kannst du von deinem kleinen Tablet bis zum großen PC einfach alles versorgen.


Und genau da sieht man mal wieder, dass du keine Ahnung von Softwareentwicklung hast... Nur weil etwas auf vielen unterschiedlichen Geräten läuft heist das NOCH LANGE NICHT! das es auch auf allen performant läuft... Über einen so großen Performancebereich skalierbare Anwendungen zu schreiben ist praktisch unmöglich, weil der Aufwand so immens groß ist. Die Systeme sind einfach zu unterschiedlich. DAher hat man da auch meist angepasste Versionen. Es macht einfach Sinn.

Es gibt nur ganz ganz wenige Anwender, die wirklich eine derart große Bandbreite unterstützen, und wenn sind es oft nicht wirklich performancekritische Anwendungen.



> --> Genau hierauf sind die Entwickler scharf! Spezifische Programmierung wie es Mantle im Sinn hat, geht gegen diese Überzeugung. Interessiert sind da nur ein paar wenige!


Klar, wenn man die Wahl hat, entscheidet mans ich für offenere und portablere APIs. Du hast aber oft einfach gar nicht die Wahl, da du einfach eine gewisse Performance brauchst!

Java und Perl hört sich z.B. auch ganz toll an. Nur ist das Zeug halt nicht wirklich performant. 



> Programmierung ist Programmierung, fertig.


Shared Memory Programmierung =|= Message Passing Programmierung =|= GPU Programmierung

Sorry, aber das wird dir jeder sagen, der schonmal damit gearbeitet hat.... An solchen Aussagen sieht man einfach, dass du nicht wirklich selbst damit zu tun hast.



> Hardwarenahe Programmierung ist zwar noch etwas umfangreicher und komplizierter, jedoch im Grunde dasselbe!


Wenn du auf Performance nen haufen setzt, und deine PRogramme im Zweifel auch keine richtigen Ergebnisse liefern müssen dann ja. Ansonsten nein, die ganzen Konzepte und herangehensweisen wie man Probleme löst und eben effizient mit der Hardware arbeiten sind GRUNDVERSCHIEDEN!



> Ich würde dich auch bitten diese ständigen unterschwelligen Anschuldigungen zu unterlassen. Das Thema hatten wir beide in anderen Threads schon zur Genüge!


Was denn für "unterschwellige Anschuldigungen"?

Ich sag doch ganz offen, dass du einfach keine wirklich Ahnung von der Materie hast. Du bist einfach kein Entwickler. Deine Aussagen lassen zumindest keinen anderen Schluss zu, da Sie eben teilweise sowas von an der Realität vorbei sind, dass Sie von niemanden kommen würden, der wirklich Entwickler ist.



> Das "nur" ist leider das entscheidende Kriterium.
> -Dass es sich nur um EA-Games handelt, versaltz der ganzen Geschichte gehörig den Geschmack.


Beleg dafür, das es sich nur um EA-Games handelt?

Star Citizen ist doch kein EA-Game oder habe ich was verpasst? 



> Die GPU auf CPU / APU-Geschichte hört sich erstmal interessant an.
> -Allerdings ist AMD bis heute konkrete Szenarien schuldig geblieben. Die Entwickler wollen definitive Szenarien sehen - nicht ein paar Präsentationsfolien für Dummies.


Entwickler wollen API-Calls wissen 

Wie man etwas dann genau implementiert machen die dann schon selbst :p

Mit 0815 Ware von der Stange ziehst nämlich niemand hinterm Sofa vor...



> Die Thematik mit den Buffern & Co. gehört in den Bereich "Speichermanagement" - das wird 2014 der Standard werden. Auch bei Nvidia ... wenn auch anders implementiert. Das ist ein Punkt, von dem ich definitiv weiß wie vorteilhaft es ist. Einfach den Code reinhauen und sich keine Sorgen mehr machen zu müssen, ist einfach klasse.


Nein wird es nicht, da weder DX noch OpenGL das vorsehen in dem Maße. Es sind halt APIs, die verdammt viel alten Ballst mit sich rum schleppen und eben aus einer anderen Zeit stammen.

Das Speichermanagment wie bei Mantle wirst du so in der Form bei DX und OpenGL wohl nie bekommen, wobei man mit "nie" vorsichtig sein sollte. Wenn es kommt, hat die Version von DX/OpenGL aber zumindest nicht mehr viel danit zu tun, was man bisher darunter versteht. Man geht hier einfach das Grundkzonzept der APIs an. Da könnte man die auch gleich anders nennen, da es eben komplette Neuentwicklungen am Ende wären.



> Also bei allem Respekt, millionen Spieler weltweit fluchen tagtäglich über die "saubere Arbeit" von DICE in Battlefield 4.
> 
> Das Spiel hat derart heftige Mängel, das man sich fragt ob die Jungs von EA einfach einen an der Waffel haben. Ich rede jetzt nicht von der Grafik, sondern den Gamebreaking-Bugs.
> 
> ...


Du magst es vielleicht als Hohn empfinden, aber so ist es doch. Die meisten Endkunden sind doch einfach nur inkonsequent und konsumieren dennoch. Da ist es doch klar, dass ich so früh wie möglich ein Produkt auf den MArkt schmeise, um die Investitionskosten möglichst schnell wieder rein zu bekommen und eventuelle Kredite zurück zahlen zu können. 

Bei einem gewerblichen Kunden, also einem Lizenznehmer einer Engine kann ich mir das nicht erlauben, oder zumindest nicht in dem Maße, ansonstne verklagt der mich bis ich schwarz werde und stellt Regressforderungen..

Das ist halt ein gewaltiger Unterschied, daher kann die für die Widersprüchliche Situation dennoch real absolut ohne Widersprüche sein.

[quot€]
GCN ist *AMD-only* ...  alleine das ist bereits ein kritischer Punkt! 
Darüber hinaus sind 10 Jahre extrem hoch gegriffen! Eine Architektur hält maxiimal 5 Jahre. Dazwischen wird sie stark verbogen, verbessert und angepasst. Danach kommt in der Regel eine neue Architektur, die die alte "hoffentlich überflügelt". 
[/quote]
Aha, und das kannst du jetzt beurteilen, weil du so ein großes Wissen und Erfahrung bzgl. Hardwareentwurf/design und Programmierung hast richtig? 

Sorry, aber schau dir doch mal GCN an, und mit Leuten, die WIRKLICH! Ahnung von Hardwaredesign haben. Die werden dir alle sagen, dass das ein sehr schönes Design ist, das man zwar im Detail noch verbessern kann, aber an sich vom Konzept her sehr sehr schön und ausgewogen ist.

Hier geht es wirklich um das Desingkonzept an sich, und nicht! um eine spezifische Implementierung!



> Intel Pentium 4 (Netburst) -> Core -> Core 2 -> core i7 -> Gen1 -> Gen2 -> Gen3 -> Gen4 = jeweils extrem starken Änderungen


Netburst-> Core ja

Core -> Core 2 jaein

Core 2 -> core i hmmm jaein

Gen1 -> Gen2 teilweise ja, aber eher im Bereich des IO. Für Programmierer eher uninteressant

Gen2->Gen3 nein, nicht wirklich, das war Evolution

Gen3->Gen4 nein, auch hier nicht. das war wieder Evolution.

Und das ist jetzt schon sehr sehr wohlwollend behandelt, wobei man CPUs mit GPUs nicht wirklich vergleichen kann. CPUs bestehen einfach aus mehr Bereichen als eine GPU.

Die Konzepte haben sich im Grunde aber nur selten geändert. 

Einmal der FSB, der weggefallen ist und durch QPI ersetzt wurde, und dann nochmal die Änderung mit der Einführung des Ringbus. Alles andere waren dann schon fast nur noch Detailänderungen, bis auf die Integration von Mem-Controller und PCI-E in die CPU. Die beiden Sachen waren für Programmierer aber eigentlich völlig transparent. Es hat etwas mehr Performance gebracht, aber an den Programmen/Software an sich hat sich dadurch nichts geändert 

Und genau das ist eben etwas, was wohl wirklich nur Leute verstehen können, die sowohl von Hardwaredesign/Entwurf als auch von Softwaredesign/Entwurf eine Ahnung haben. Nicht jedwede Änderung auf Seite der Hardware hat auch Auswirkungen beim Softwareentwurf, manch aber schon sehr sehr sehr tiefgreifende.

Und genau hier stellt GCN eben eine Basis da, an der du aus Sicht des Softwaredesigns nicht mit sehr großen Änderungen rechnen wirst müssen. An sich wird die Basis weiterentwickelt werden, also niedrigere latenzen, mehr ALUs, breiteres SI, größere Caches und Register, aber am grundlegenden Aufbau wird sich nicht so wirklich viel Ändern. Man kann also mit den gleichen Lösungsstrategien an die Probleme ran gehen, und auch die APIs werden sich nicht groß verändern müssen, einfach weil keine Grundlegenden Änderungen zu erwarten sind.



> Bei AMD GCN 1.0 (7000er Reihe), GCN 2.0 (R7 bis R9-Reihe) - Zukunft ungewiss, Änderungen aber schon deutlich


Naja, so wirklich gewaltig sind die Änderungen nicht. Ok, der Audioprozessor ist was wirklich Neues, das hat mit Grafik aber erstmal rein gar nichts zu tun, sondern ist eher einfach die Implementierung eines DSP mit auf den DIE. Der könnte aber theoretisch wohl auch einfach extern sitzen, ohne dass sich die Funktion ändern würde.

GCN2.0 hat jetzt ein doppeltes Frontend. Schön und gut. Für den Softwareentwickler ändert sich dadurch aber nicht wirklich etwas. Er bekommt mehr Leistung, aber ansonsten ist die Änderung für ihn Transparent. Zumindest unter OpenGL und DX. Bei Mantle muss man schauen. Da könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das berücksichtigt werden kann.

Wenn wird es das aber schon, und wurde parametrisiert. Damit ist es dann egal, ob man 2, 4 oder 512 Front-Endblöcke hat. Die Software kennt das Konzept und damit ist gut.



> Bei Nvidia Fermi -> Kepler -> Maxwell (usw) jeweils mit gravierenden Änderungen an der Architektur


Fermi-> Kepler ja, das war ein relativ großer Umbruch, wobei "nur" auf Hardwarebasis.

Für die Softwareentwicklung hat sich grundlegend eigentlich nicht soo viel geändert. Paar Parameter anpassen, die man eh schon auch bei Fermi berücksichtigen musste und das wars dann eigentlich auch schon. Zumindest für Grafik. Bei GPGPU mit HyperQ ud Dynamic Parallelism haben sich schon einige neue Möglichkeiten und Freiheiten aufgetan. Die Grafik-Entwickler haben nur nichts davon, weil ALLE! ihre auf nVidia GPUs verfügbaren APIs das eben nicht unterstützen. Für die hat sich also nur sehr wenig getan.

Maxwell muss man schauen. Da siehts jetzt auch nicht nach viel mehr aus, als drehen an bekannten Parametern. Hier sind halt wieder mal die Grafik-APIs der limitierende Faktor. Die Hardware kann viel mehr, als man über die APIs nutzen kann.



> --> Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass AMD ewig auf GCN bleibt, wenn sie irgendwann etwas neues entdecken. Dies Abänderungen werden sich negativ auf Mantle auswirken, weil alte Optimierungen plötzlich nicht mehr greifen/funktionieren. Versucht man es doch, gibt es wieder nur Kompromisse.


GCN wird uns ziemlich lange begleiten in der einen oder anderen Form. Das Konzept ist einfach sehr modular und durchdacht aufgebaut. Da kann man wirklich viel draus machen, ohne das Grundkonzept um zu werfen. Es ist halt einfach eine wirklich von Grund auf komplett neue Architektur! Da ist wirklich alles drin, was man sich so heute vorstellen kann, was man denn überhaupt gern hätte.

Das wird wirklich nicht einfach, da komplett neue Konzepte zu finden, die man heute noch nicht kennt/hat. Mir fällt zumindest nichts ein, was man noch gerne dazu hätte. Aktuell ist da "nur" der Support durch APIs das Problem. GCN kann VIEL mehr als man aktuell über APIs ansprechen kann.

Sehs mal so. AMD hat mit GCN praktisch den Sprung von Single-Core-CPUs ohne MMX mit FSB direkt zu Multicore-CPUs mit AVX, Ringbus, integriertem Memory-/IO-Controller getätigt. Das klingt jetzt vielleicht seltsam, aber ich empfinde den Vergleich wirklich als Angemessen. AMD hat wirklich EXTREM! tiefgreifende Veränderungen an der Art und Weise wie Sie GPUs designen gemacht. 

Und bitte ... erzähl jetzt nichts von wegen Konsolen und so!
Die jetzige very-Next-Gen pfeift jetzt schon aus allen Löchern. Sobald 4k in Masse ankommt, wird es sehr bald schon neue Nachfolger geben. 



> Wow, was ein Wort!
> Das gilt übrigens für alle Marktteilnehmer - auch AMD!
> 
> Wo waren sie denn als es bei der Khronos Group um die neuen Standard von OpenGL ging? Da sind alle großen Firmen anwesend, aber AMD war da nicht so erpicht darauf wie es aussieht. Stattdessen formen sie lieber ihre eigene Plattform unter ihrer Schirmherrschaft.


Du hast welche Belege/Links für diese Aussage?

In Bezug auf die Zusammenarbeit mit AMD bei offenen Standards habe ich noch NIE von Problemen mit denen gehört. Wenn gabs Probleme in letzter Zeit, weil es eine sehr große Fluktuation in manchen Bereichen gab, und man daher Probleme hatte einen Ansprechpartner zu finden, der auch Ahnung hat von dem um das es ging.

Schau dir aber doch mal OpenCL an. Da arbeitet AMD gut mit eben jener Khronos Gruppe zusammen, und auch wenn du dir Mantle anschaust, oder HSA, macht AMD ÜBERALL! die Türen ganz weit auf. Hier von Standardfeindlichem Verhalten zu reden ist schon  ziemlich gewagt.



> Da braucht sich niemand zu wundern, warum Nvidia und Intel darauf keine Lust haben. Keiner von beiden will der Gnade eines Konkurrenten ausgesetzt sein.


Nur blöd, das nVidia das schon seit zich Jahren so macht...



> Hätte man es richtig machen, müssten sich "wirklich alle Anbieter":
> 1.) sich gemeinsam an einen Tisch setzen
> 2.) ein unabhängige(s) Gremium/Institution gründen
> 3.) Alle wichtigen Punkte standardisieren
> ...


AMD ist bisher von der Firmenpolitik her dazu IMMER! bereit gewesen, egal welchen Bereich man sich anschaut. Da herrschte bisher immer der Glaube daran, das man von offenen Standards am meisten Profitiert, da es die ganze Branche nach vorne bringt, und einen selbst damit auch.

Egal wo man bei nVidia hinschaut, man hört immer wieder, das nVidia sehr arrogant/selbstherrlich auftritt, und nicht/kaum daran interessiert ist, offene Standards zu unterstützen. Schau dir allein mal ab, was mit den Chinesen abging. Das spricht Bände...



> Low-Level-APIs sind keine Heilsbringer, sondern sie haben auch gravierende Nachteile. Sie sind wenig flexibel, was die Hardware angeht.
> -Das macht sie weniger plattformübergreifend als alte APIs, die sich im Kern kaum geändert haben, aber mit Overhead zu kämpfen haben.
> 
> Einen tod von beiden muss man sterben. Den goldenen Mittelweg gibt es nicht und wird auch nicht mit Mantle realisiert.


Richtig, es ist eben nur die Frage, wie schlimm der jeweilige Tod eben ist 

Und wenn man sich eben anschaut, was die Hardware heutzutage eigentlich kann, und was die alten APIs können, dann kann man schon nachvollziehen, dass ne neue "low-lvl-API" das geringere Übel ist. Die alten APIs sind einfach wirklich extrem weit weg inzwischen von dem was die HArdware eigentlich kann. Ob es wirklich "low-lvl" sein muss, darüber kann man sich streiten, wenn man aber so einen fundamentalen Schnitt macht, dann ist es womöglich genau der richtige Schritt.

MArke: Wenn schon denn schon.

Immerhin sieht ja auch DICE Mantle eher als API für Engine-Entwickler, die die eigenen Engines lizensieren wollen, und somit eigentlich wiederum selbst eine High-lvl-API anbieten. Die meisten entwickler kommen daher mit Mantle als low-lvl-API gar nicht in Berührung.

Zudem macht ja AMD die Türen für andere auf. Man kann sicherlich darüber streiten, ob es so der richtige Weg war, und es nicht anders noch besser gegangen wäre, aber wenn man in die Vergangenheit und auch die Gegenwart schaut, kann man durchaus nachvollziehen, das man bei AMD wohl davon ausging, dass das der richtige Weg ist.



> Tja, in den 80er/90er Jahren musst man noch um jedes Byte kämpfen. Heutzutage wird einfach schonungslos der Code runtergehackt ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Es werden Ressourcen verschwendet, dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist.


Ja und Nein.

Auch in den 90er Jahren ist man schon immer verschwenderischer mit den Ressourcen umgegangen. Das ist aber irgendwo auch logisch. Man hat High-lvl APIs bekommen und hat halt auch immer komplexere Software entwickelt, die auch noch unter großer Konkurrenz entwickelt werden musste.

Das ist heute noch immer so und wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern. Chancen bieten aber immer wieder neue Middle-Wares. Hier wird sehr stark optimiert, einfach weil die schlicht von dieser Optimierung leben. Im Bereich Grafik hat es hier nur schon recht lange keine echten großen Schritte mehr gegeben.



> Es geht vorläufig um "Spiele". Wer auf unterdimensionierten Systemen spielen will, gehört in die Klapsmühle eingeliefert!


Aha, du entscheidest also was ein "unterdimensioniertes System" ist. Aber im Prinzip haste Recht, alles unter ner R9290(x) oder ner GTX Titan/GTX80 gehört VERBOTEN :dumm:



> Das sind dieselben Kandidaten, die gerne mit einem unterdimensionierten Kleinwagen Motorrennen fahren wollen. Gerade im Mobilbereich sind wir noch rasanten Änderungen unterzogen. Die Rechenleistung ändert sich hier fast jedes 2. Quartal drastisch. Da ist kein Platz für hardwarenahe Programmierung.


Hardwarenah bedeutet nicht, dass es nicht skalierbar ist 



> Das kommt erst, wenn die bisherigen Steigerungen stagnieren und man nicht mehr weiter weiß.


Gerade im Mobilebereich hast du zwar noch gute Steigerungsraten, aber auch da ist man über jedes Prozent mehr als Dankbar, das einem quasi per Software auf dem Silbertablett serviert wird. Softwareoptimierungen sind heutzutage in der Regel nämlich immer die deutlich einfacheren als im Vergleich dazu HArdware-Optimierungen.

Es gibt praktisch kaum noch Hardwareoptimierungen, die ohne darauf angepasste Software wirken. Die Zeiten sind einfach  vorbei. DAs sollte man sich klar machen. 

Es ist eben so, das wir bereits voll in der Stagnation drin sind!



> Sicherlich zieht man gleich, je*doch braucht man dafür dann keine eingeschränkte API*. In der Theorie funktionert das für alle Schnittstellen wie OpenGL, Directx und was weiß ich noch alles.


Ähmm...

NOT! Das funktioniert mit CUDA, und das WARS! OpenGL und DirectX sehen dieses Konzept einfach NICHT! vor. Du müsstest also eben diese API erweitern/abändern hierfür. Das kann nVidia aber nicht!



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> -Zwei Probleme-
> 1.) *DICE/EA* bekommen von AMD Startkapital von bis zu 8 Millionen Dollar. Auch wenn das offiziell abgestritten wird, hat es doch ein Körnchen Wahrheit. Man wäre wirklich naiv zu glauben der große Über-Geizhals EA würde irgendetwas Zeit- und Kostenintensives wie eine neue API unterstützen


Das ist jetzt schon MEHRFACH von AMD und DICE bestritten worden. Man kann jetzt davon ausgehen, dass Sie einen eiskalt ins Gesicht lügen, oder auch einfach mal akzeptieren, dass das stimmt was Sie sagen. Da es absolut keine Indizien dafür gibt, dass Sie lügen, außer das Gefühl "DIE MÜSSEN LÜGEN WTF! Wer will schon freiwillig Mantle!!!!11einself", sollte man es einfach mal akzeptieren, oder Beweise vorlegen, die dagegen sprechen.

Zudem!

Die 8 Mio sind für alles geflossen! Also für die BF4 Lizensen für die Bundles, für die AMD Werbung durch DICE usw.

Mantle kann also nur einen Bruchteil davon überhaupt erhalten haben. Hier von 8 Mio für Mantle zu reden ist also reinster poppulismus und Leugnen der Realität. Wenn muss es zumidest deutlich weniger als 8 Mio gewesen sein.



> 2.) Hauptbeführworter Johan Andersson ist persönlich im Projekt Mantle involviert, da er viele Ideen dazu beigetragen hat. Viele unterstellen ihm zu optimistisch zu sein. Die meisten Argumente für Mantle kommen von ihm selbst.


Weder die Macher von Thief noch Chris Roberts sind direkt involviert. Zudem muss man auch klar sehen, dass DICE/EA natürlich am Anfang ihren Vorteil daraus ziehen wollen, das man sich mit AMD die Mühe gemacht hat, Mantle zu entwickeln.

Die wären ja irgendwo auch schön blöd, wenn Sie der Konkurrenz direkt die API anbieten würden, und damit keinen zeitlichen Vorteil hätten, in dem Sie eben der Konkurrenz dank API eben überlegen sind, und somti Geld scheffeln können. 



> ____
> Ach ja, da ist noch *Chris Roberts mit seinem StarCitizen*...! Ehrlich gesagt, sollte man vorläufig nicht zu viel darauf geben, weil Chris sich aktuell quasi zwangsprostituiert und für sein Baby mit so vielen Seiten wie möglich ins Bett geht. So wie Roberts den Marktschreier für SC gibt und weiterhin um jeden Cent bei der Community bettelt, hat das einen bitteren Beigeschmack.


Ach komm schon...

Egal wer sich aktuell positiv zu Mantle äußern würde, wäre in deinen Augen unglaubwürdig... 





TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, irgendwie muss ja Geld geflossen sein, sonst würde EA sich niemals darauf einlassen.


Warum?
Weil du das andere nicht akzeptieren kannst? Also nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf???

Oder weil du schlicht nicht nachvollziehen kanns,t dass das so gewesen sein kann? Wenn ja, dann lese einfach nochmal meine Kommentare in diesem Post. DAnn solltest du zumindest dazu in der Lage sein, das wirklich nach zu vollziehen, das man durchaus daran ein Interesse von sich aus bei DICE gehabt haben kann.

Und ja, ich gehe auch wirklich davon aus das DICE der Anstoß der Sache war! AMD hat das natürlich Geld unterm STrich gekostet, einfach weil Sie X Arbeiter abstellen mussten um mit DICE daran zu arbeiten, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das an DICE direkt Geld geflossen ist! Das wäre ziemlich untypisch in diesem Fall. 

Zudem solltest du dir mal darüber Gedanken machen, warum Sie zuerst Intel und nVidia gefragt haben, aber eben eine Abfuhr bekommen haben! 

Haben hier Intel und nVidia nicht einfach eine Chance verpasst für einen neuen Industriestandard, den sich eben jene Industrie sogar wünscht?



> Die ganze Geschichte mit den DrawCalls erinnert mich irgendwie an amerikanische MuscleCars, die ihre PS nicht auf die Straße bekommen. Von den theoretischen +50% bleibt nur ein Bruchteil übrig. Alles was Mantle versucht, ist die Last von der CPU zu nehmen, was für Intel eigentlich kein Problem ist. Zusätzlich soll der Overhead im Vergleich zu andern APIs reduziert werden.


Man wird sicherlich nicht eine deratige LEistungssteigerung in Software sehen, wenn die Entwickler aber mehr Freiheiten haben, um neue Konzepte und Lösungsstrategien auszuprobieren, dann ist das wirklich! positiv.

Mit eines der ersten Sachen, die du nämlich bei der Grafik-GPU-Programmierung bzgl "Optimierung" lernst sind nämlich drawlists, damit du eben die drawcalls minimierst. 

Wenn das wegfällt, kannste komplett neue Ansätze machen, die dir bisher einfach durch diese Limitierung verwährt waren. Daher ist die heutige typische Zahl an Drawcalls auch nicht 100% Aussagekräftig. Sie entstand/entsteht halt unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Limitierung bei eben solchen. 



> Darum wird sich alles um Mantle drehen. Bisher klingen mir die neutralen Entwickler nicht sonderlich erfreut über Mantle. Niemand will noch eine zusätzliche API, auch wenn sie Vorteile bieten könnte.


Was erwartest du denn bitte? 

Sollen die jetzt in Jubelstürme ausbrechen und sagen: OMFG GENAU auf so was haben wir seit Jahren gewartet! Sehr gut, dass das jetzt kommt, leider erfahren wir aber auch erst gerade davon und werden in frühestens 1-2 Jahren Produkte damit auf den Markt bringen. Bis dahin hat eben DICE einen Zeitvorteil und ist uns technologisch überlegen.... Oh man, wir sind echt ins Knie gefickt. Damit können wir nicht wirklich konkurrieren bzgl Performance..."

Wenn du selbst nichts  in der Hand hast, wirst du natürlich eher skeptisch sein in der Öffentlichkeit....



> Bei AMD läuft es aber nur auf AMD-Systemen ideal. Mit Intel-CPU hast du damit keinerlei Vorteile. Ich gehe jetzt einmal stark davon aus, dass der Großteil der Gamer auch einen solchen besitzt. Fast alle Tests basieren darauf. Die AMD-Kunden sind entweder sehr davon überzeugt oder schauen besonders auf die finanziellen Mittel.


Hast du HSA überhaupt verstanden?

Das funktioniert an sich eigentlich nur mit SOCs...

Und ansonsten arbeitet AMD ja daran, hUMA auch für dGPUS zu bringen, aber man sollte keine Performancewunder bei dGPUs erwarten. Egal mit wem ich aus der Branche mit Sachverstand geradet habe, die sind alle sehr skeptisch, wie AMD das machen will bei dGPUs. Keiner kann sich wirklich vorstellen, dass das abseits einer Softwarelösung funktionieren soll. Und nen eigenen propritären Interconnet trauen die Leute AMD nicht wirklich zu.



> Um das zu umgehen, müssten sich Intel, AMD und die Boardhersteller an einen Tisch setzen und neue Standards implemeniteren. DAs ist aber das Letzte, das Intel tun würde. Sie würden nicht einen Finger krumm machen, wenn ihnen das nicht sehr viel weiter hilft. Besonders nicht, falls man dadurch die Konkurrenz stärkt.


Die Tür steht doch OFFEN! AMD hat bei der HSA FOundation auch nachträglich dazu gestoßenen Partnern die Möglichkeit gegeben, ein "Gründungsmitglied" zu werden, also die völlige Gleichberechtigung. Wenn man das nicht wahr nimmt als Intel/nVidia, dann kann man AMD und den anderen daraus wirklich keinen Strick drehen. 

Das liegt schlicht in der Verantwortung von Intel und nVidia. Wenn die nicht wollen, dann soll man die dafür anpissen, aber nicht die Leute, die die Türen auf halten...




> Mach dich bitte nicht lächerlich!
> Abgesehen von irgendwelchen Idioten, die in den Foren prahlen mit Mantle wird die Leistung plötzlich um das 2-3fache gesteigert, ist die Community viel zu optimistisch. Auch völlig pauschale Angaben wie 20-50% gibt es immer, halte ich für grenzwertig! So viel Overhead hat man ja garnicht, den man beseitigen könnte!


Und das beurteilst du jetzt wieder auf Grundlage welchen Wissens???

Wieder die Masche: Es kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf!, doer wie?

Sorry, aber du hängst dich hier immer und immer und immer wieder extrem weit aus dem Fenster, ohne dass du den geringsten Schimmer hast...

Und wenn dir die Leute inzwischen mehrfach sagen, dass du mit deiner Meinung einfach falsch liegst, dann ignorierst du das einfach gekonnt...

Also nochmals für dich extra zum mitschreiben. JA der Overhead bei DX und auch bei OpenGL ist nicht vernachlässigbar klein. Gerade DX hat einen recht hohen Overhead. Wirklich gut auslasten kannste die Hardware nur schwer, und selbst wenn nutzt du die HArdware einfach ineffizient heutzutage in nicht seltenen Fällen, weil das API-Konzept hinter DX und OpenGL nicht mehr gerade das jüngste und modernste ist.


----------



## Rizoma (19. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

OMG Leute ihr schreibt Romane gibt es die auch als Hörbücher habe keine Lust alles zu lesen


----------



## Rizzard (19. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Damn Skysnake, das ist kein Post, das ist eine ganze Foren-Seite.
Das liest doch keiner freiwillig.^^


----------



## Duvar (19. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Die arme Tastatur Mensch 
Wegen diesen zu übertriebenen Texten les ich schon gar nicht mehr mit,
portioniert doch bitte mal eure posts ein wenig ansehnlicher.
Will mal wissen wie das ausschaut in reality...10 Uhr ich schreib dann mal einen post.... Oh schon 13 Uhr (post beendet) 
Unser einer denkt dann ööööööööhhmm und scrollt und scrollt und scrollt, aber der post nimmt kein Ende 
Ich sehe das Potential um ein Schriftsteller zu werden^^


----------



## Skysnake (19. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

hm... so ganz daneben liegst du da nicht mal. 

Ich glaub ich hab jetzt ~2h für den Post gebraucht....

Spaß macht mir das keinen, aber da sind einfach Aussagen dabei, die kannste einfach so nicht stehen lassen....

Es ist ÄTZEND! manchen Blödsinn korrigieren zu müssen, aber wenn du es nicht machst, dann "infizierst" du dutzende von Leuten, die absolut keine Ahnung haben, und das Zeug von anderen einfach nachplappern....

Auf den ersten Blick riesen Aufwand, aber auf Dauer lohnt es sich, sich die Zeit zu nehmen. Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung aus der Vergangenheit, wo ich manche Aussagen nicht korrigiert habe, und dann teils über Monate immer und immer und immer wieder den gleichen Blödsinn zu lesen bekam, nur weil man sich nicht die Mühe gemacht hat manche Dinge einfach gerade zu rücken.


----------



## Duvar (19. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Es ist schon toll, danke für deine/eure Mühe, nur es liest kaum jemand, zumindest schätze ich das es wenige tun, dadurch gehen all die tollen geistigen Ergüsse verloren.
Ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen, wenn es dich beruhigt, von deinem pendant habe ich auch keinen seiner posts gelesen, anscheinend nix verpasst, laut deiner Aussage 
Da fliegt einem echt das Mausrad entgegen bei dem gescrolle, man was ein post


----------



## Cook2211 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Ja, so langsam werden die Posts etwas sehr umfangreich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (19. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Damn Skysnake, das ist kein Post, das ist eine ganze Foren-Seite.
> Das liest doch keiner freiwillig.^^


 Ich habs gelesen. Vollständig. Aber auch nur, weil ich zuvor selbst einen Beitrag verfasst habe, mit dem ich gefühlt um 10Uhr angefangen habe 
Ist ein Stückchen kürzer und weniger fundiert, was ich geschrieben habe, darum mußte ich einfach wissen, was Skysnake dazu noch zu sagen hat.


----------



## Skysnake (19. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Wie gesagt, ich hab eigentlich auch was besseres zu tun, als so lange posts zu verfassen. Man schaukelt sich da aber leider teilweise gegenseitig hoch...

Ich wäre aber auch dankbar, wenn man in einen einzigen Post in Zukunft weniger rein packen würde. Das erleichtert die Diskussion einfach ungemein und schließt weniger Leute aus


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (19. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Hochschaukeln ist ein schönes Wort dafür.
Aber was Du vorschlägst, bedeutet, das man entweder nicht mehr auf alle Argumente des Gegenüber eingehen kann oder das man Doppel- und Dreifachposts verfasst.
Oder aber man agiert nach dem Motto "Der Klügere gibt nach"...dann setzt sich hier im Forum bald die Dummheit durch


----------



## Skysnake (19. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

JA, das ist halt das Problem 

Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn sich TheGoodBadWeird jetzt einfach mal auf einen Punkt beschränken würde, den diskutieren wir dann aus, und dann kommt der nächste Punkt. Vieles solltes sich ja hoffentlich durch meinen Post geklärt haben. Ich hoffe es zumindest...

Wie gesagt, einfach einen Punkt nach dem anderen, es muss ja nichts unter den Tisch fallen, aber 10 unterschiedliche Punkte gleichzeitig bequatschen funktioniert einfach nicht.


----------



## RedVapor (19. November 2013)

Ich hab alles gelesen und finde es toll. Danke auch an goodbad dass er euch provoziert hat.  Dadurch hab ich viel gelernt.
Ahso noch was zu dem Kommentar von Carmack den er auf einer NV Veranstaltung   gemacht hat.  Der ist total neutral und unbiast.


----------



## Locuza (19. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, einfach  einen Punkt nach dem anderen, es muss ja nichts unter den Tisch fallen,  aber 10 unterschiedliche Punkte gleichzeitig bequatschen funktioniert  einfach nicht.


F*ck it, quote-wars all the way in! 



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Valve braucht ihnen kein Geld zu zahlen, weil sie einen solchen Einfluss haben, dass EA die Sogwirkung von Valve und ihrem kommenden SteamOS nicht ignorieren kann. Bei einem potentiellen, aber nicht etabliertem Projekt wie Mantle sieht das hingegen anders aus. EA hat aber das Problem, dass an der Frostbite-Engine quasi die Zukunft des Unternehmens hängt.


Dir mag vielleicht nicht aufgefallen sein, dass EA seit geraumer Zeit keine von ihnen vertriebenen Spiele auf Steam anbietet? 
Also wozu braucht die FB-Engine einen OGL Renderer? Für eine Origin-Box oder nur Linux?
Wobei die Zukunft sicher nicht daran hängt. 



> Ich habe schon so vieles gelesen, aber keine konkreten Angaben. Darum drücken sich AMD, DICE & Co.seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten herum. Auffällig ist jedoch, dass vage Andeutungen immer von den denselben Personen(kreisen) kommen. Alle aus dem Umkreis der Partner von AMD oder ihnen selbst.


Die gefühlte Ewigkeit, fühle ich jedenfalls nicht. 
AMD hätte das ganze passend zum R290X Launch abwickeln können, aber ich bin auch so mit dem Vorgang zufrieden. 
Letzten Monat wurde Mantle vorgestellt, diesen Monat hat man auf der Developer-Summit sich zu dem Aufbau und den Möglichkeiten von Mantle geäußert und der BF4 Patch war schon seit der Vorstellung für Dezember datiert. 
Ich verstehe ja das man gerne schon jetzt Zahlen hätte, aber weder sind Monate Hype vergangen, noch hat AMD irgendetwas versprochen was nicht eingehalten wurde. 



> John Carmack hat es treffend formuliert:
> -Mantle hat ein paar nette Sachen, aber der Aufwand lohnt sich nicht. Keiner will eine eigene neue API... (sinngemäß von mir übersetzt)


Weder stellt Carmacks Meinung das Fazit für alle Entwickler dar, noch die von Johan. 
Beide haben Recht, aus ihrer Perspektive und von ihren Rahmenbedingungen ausgesehen. 
Wie sich das dann später von alleine regelt warte ich auch einfach ab. 



> Das ist jetzt kindisch von dir!
> Ich sagte nie, Mantle wäre "*******". Leider bin ich einer der wenigen User, die noch etwas Verstand besitzen und nachdenken. Dafür wird man hier aber wie schon erwähnt niedergemacht.


Deine Art und Weise erweckt auf mich nicht den Eindruck, als wäre es eine kritische und besonnene Meinung, sondern als ob es eine reine Blockhaltung gegen Mantle wäre. 
Es ist wie X-CosmicBlue gesagt hat, so eine rein pessimistische Haltung. 
Ich habe kein Pro und Kontra von dir gelesen, sondern nur Kontra. 
Würdest du deine Meinung etwas differenzierter präsentieren, weniger mit Ausrufezeichen und Spekulationen in eine negative Richtung, hätte ich überhaupt keine Probleme mit gewissen Bedenken von deiner Seite aus gesehen.



> Dafür verteidigst du ein noch nicht erscheinendes Produkt aber äußerst hartnäckig...
> Ja, ich habe viele Ausrufezeichen in meinen Texten. Dennoch werden dir auch viele Fragezeichen auffallen. Bemerkenswert oft tauchen bei jeder möglichen Antwort wieder neue Fragen auf.
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei dir ist, aber ich kaufe ungerne die Katze im Sack. Genau das ist Mantle auf dem momentanen Stand leider.


Dafür machst du ein noch nicht erschienenes Produkt ziemlich runter.

Du hast es vielleicht nicht gelesen, aber ich habe auch schon meine eigenen Bedenken gegenüber Mantle geäußert und schon bei der Präsentation Mantle ähnlich erfolgreich beschrieben, wie 0-3 Titel pro Jahr, wenn man Glück hat. 
Ich bin aber kein Mensch der sofort Resultate in seine Fresse bekommen muss, nachdem etwas präsentiert wurde und mir ein genaues Datum für eine konkrete Implementierung gegeben wurde. 
Ich habe gespannt die Präsentation angeschaut, die Interviews gelesen, meine Meinung und Erwartung gebildet, neue Positionen zu Mantle angenommen und warte jetzt auf den BF4 Patch. 
Mantle hat dir auch nichts versprochen bzw. AMD was du im Sack kaufen musst. Das wirkt schon wieder wie so ein zwanghaftes gegen argumentieren.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Damn Skysnake, das ist kein Post, das ist eine ganze Foren-Seite.
> Das liest doch keiner freiwillig.^^



Ähm, ich muss zugeben, dass selbst mich diese Länge schockt. Leider gehen viele Punkte unter, weil man so lange Texte nur 1x kommentieren kann. Danach ist alles grotesk lang und die MODS verteilen Karten wegen SPAM...




Skysnake schrieb:


> Achso natürlich, bei den kleineren KArten ist das natürlich nicht mehr so, das man durch Mantle einen Vorteil hat, und bei den kleinere Karten kostet Mehrleistung ja auch kein Geld
> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das gerade die APUs am meisten davon profitieren werden, und im Mobile-Bereich zahlt man für ein paar %-Mehrleistung sehr schnell sehr viel mehr.
> 
> Wenn ich statt mit 30 FPS mit 40 FPS zocken kann, dann ist das ein großer Vorteil!



Irgendwie ist dieser Punkt an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Kleinere Karten haben meistens nicht genug Leistung -mit oder ohne Mantle-. Wenn du 40 statt 30 Frames hättest, ist das für einige Gamer immer noch unspielbar. Von mieser auf bescheidene Performance zu kommen, bleibt immer noch schlecht.

Außerdem wären es bei +20% rein *rechnerisch nur 36 FPS*. Das wegen dieser popeligen 6 Frames so ein Aufstand gemacht wird, ist unbegreiflich. Das ist nur toll für die Benchmarks und das eigene Ego. In wirklichen Szenarios fällt das überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Zudem solltest du dir deine eigenen Worte in Erinnerung rufen. Die meisten Leute kaufen kein High-End. Ergo sind die eigentlich nie in der Lage die Grafikregler ganz nach rechts zu schieben. Mehr Leistung dank anderer API bedeutet für die also mehr Effekte, weil Sie die Regler weiter nach rechts schieben können. Man muss daher nicht neue Effekte Einbauen. Und für die paar Freaks gibt es noch Downsampling, Eyefinity und was weiß ich noch alles. LEistung hat man NIE genug. Daher kann man sich auch den Aufwand mit zusätzlichen exklusiven Effekten erstmal sparen.



Das mag ja stimmen, aber bei besagten 20% Mehrleistung ist da nicht sonderlich viel Platz für zusätzliche Effekte, Filter oder Modi. Manche davon fressen wesentlich mehr Leistung bei Aktivierung auf. 




Skysnake schrieb:


> Wie das erreicht wurde ist dem Kunden eigentlich ziemlich scheis egal. Er kann ja eh nichts daran ändern-



Sicher ist es für den Kunden egal, weil dieser eh nimmt was er kriegen kann. Ich gehe mehr auf die Motivation der Entwickler ein. 




Skysnake schrieb:


> Wäre mir was ganz Neues, das EA sich weigert die Frostbite-Engine an andere Studios gegen Geld zu lizensieren. Aber wenn du da so genau weißt, haste doch sicherlich eine Bestätigung für diese Aussage. Das wäre nämlich durchaus interessant.



Hier ein paar Quellen:
Frostbite 3 - Electronic Arts will Engine niemals lizenzieren - News - GameStar.de
EA wird die Lizenz für ihre Frostbite-Engine nicht herausrücken

Die Frostbite-3-Engine wird ein EA exklusives Feature. Das dürfte Mantle einiges an Fahrt nehmen!




Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, mehr als GPU-PhysX. 15 Spiele sind schon mal nicht schlecht. Man muss da einfach schauen, wie sich das Entwickelt. Vor allem sind es aber eben zum Teil richtige Blockbuster die da ankommen, die so manch einer eben NUR Spielt.



Problematisch ist Mantle in Bezug auf die Engine nur, weil nicht jedes Genre die beste Qualtiät herausholt. ein Battlefield 4 als Shooter wird immer besser aussehen als ein RTS oder H&S. Die Frage wäre daher berechtigt, wieviele von diesen 15 Titeln überhaupt von zusätzlichen FPS profitieren.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Siehst du, und genau DA sieht man mal wieder, dass du eben absolut keine Ahnung hast von Softwareentwicklung im GPU-Bereich zumindest.
> ____
> Und genau da sieht man mal wieder, dass *du keine Ahnung von Softwareentwicklung hast*...
> ____
> ...



Komm doch bitte wieder von diesem *Kindergarten-Niveau* herunter! 
Immer wenn du anderer Meinung bist oder einen Punkt anders auslegst fällst du in dieses Schema zurück. Es ist kindisch, mehr nicht! Wenn du mich beleidigen willst, tu es mit Argumenten ohne diese leeren Phrasen.

Ich kann nämlich sowohl programmieren als auch entwickeln. Das ist reine Meinungsmache um deine Ausführungen glaubhafter darzustellen. Falls wir alle so aufeinander losgehen würden, wäre jegliche Diskussionsgrundlage im Forum kollabieren. Nimm es dir vielleicht ienmal zu Herzen!




Skysnake schrieb:


> Zudem macht ja AMD die Türen für andere auf.



Das ist totaler Blödsinn!

Speziell für Mantle ist GCN eine der Hauptvoraussetzungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lässt man GCN im Mantle-Schema weg, hat das Konzept keinen Kern mehr. Andere Hersteller wie Intel/Nvidia könnten sich in der Treiberschicht einklingen. Das macht aber wenig Sinn, da der Großteil der Vorteile von Mantle hier verpufft. Die Architekturen sind einfach zu unterschiedlich. Sich selbst verbiegen damit es irgendwie passt, werden sich weder Intel noch Nvidia antun.

Den Aufwand stecken sie lieber in eigene Lösungen. Zudem sind sie dann weniger abhängig von AMD. Mehrleistung haben sie in der Regel sowieso.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Aha, du entscheidest also was ein "unterdimensioniertes System" ist. Aber im Prinzip haste Recht, alles unter ner R9290(x) oder ner GTX Titan/GTX80 gehört VERBOTEN :dumm:



Sei nicht albern!
Eine Dual-Core-CPU oder schwachbrüstige APU mit einer R9-290(X) oder eine fette CPU mit einer schwachen HD-7770 wird auch mit Mantle keine Bäume ausreißen. Es findet höchstens Kosmetik statt. Die Rohleistung ist immer noch entscheidend, auch wenn Mantle das Gefälle unter Umständen leicht verschieben kann. 

Wer mit solchen Systemen unterwegs ist, hat prinzipiell einen bösen Flaschenhals im PC.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Egal wer sich aktuell positiv zu Mantle äußern würde, wäre in deinen Augen unglaubwürdig...



Verstehst du es immer noch nicht?
Ich rege mich nicht darüber auf, dass etwas über Mantle gesagt wird, sondern weil die Aussagen immer von denselben Leuten kommen. Alle aus dem Umfeld, das bei der AMD GPU-13 vorgestellt wurde. Ansonsten kann keiner etwas zu Mantle sagen. Alle anderen Publisher/Entwickler sind einfach ausgeschlossen "aus diesem Kreis". 

Wer zählt hierzu:
-DICE/EA = größter Beführworter - vorallem Johan Anderson
-Chris Roberts mit StarCitizen = nimmt was er kriegen kann
-Thief/Nixxes = kleiner unbedeutendes Studio, *gibt hier sehr vage Prognose ab*
-ein paar unbedeutende Projekte, deren Namen ich schon wieder vergessen habe
-AMD selbst = bleibt sehr seher vage und zurückhaltend

Außer deren "Wort" hast du nichts konkretes von Mantle. Die paar Folien lasse ich einmal außen vor....
Alle anderen plappern nur nach was diese Herren sagen.

________________



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Nein, es _muss_ nicht. Es kann wirklich sein, das EA so mitmacht, vielleicht weil Johan sie überzeugen konnte.



Ja klar, Johan Anderson konnte EA nicht einmal überzeugen Battlefield 4 nicht als übelst verbuggte Betasoftware zu früh auf den Markt zu bringen.

--Der Rest deines Posts erhält viele wichtige Punkte. Ein paar davon würde ich gerne aufgreifen, aber die Länge


----------



## Locuza (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Ich antworte mal ohne Quotes. (Und alle so yeah)

1. Du kannst Effizienz oder mehr FPS einfach nicht schlecht reden. Ja man kann debattieren, ob die Auswirkung wirklich spürbar sein wird und es wird sicher bei einigen Sachen nicht sein, aber bei speziellen Stellen oder spezifischen Systemen sicherlich. 
Nehmen wir einfach mal Kaveri, ein nettes Casual-System, welches je nach Game dank Mantle, falls es natürlich überhaupt Mantle unterstützt, wegen wenig CPU-Overhead und paar GPU-Anpassungen eine brauchbare Performance und damit meine ich solid 30 FPS vsync ohne stutter oder tearing, schafft. 
Da wir hier aber bisher keine Performancezahlen bezüglich Mantle haben, ist es für mich relativ sinnfrei da zu verbissen zu diskuttieren bzw. zu spekulieren. 

2. Es ist eig. relativ egal, ob die FB Engine lizenzierbar ist oder nicht, Hauptsache das Ding hat überhaupt einen nennenswerten Support und EA hat neben Ubisoft den größten Spiele-Output pro Jahr. 
NFS Rivals hat allerdings kein Mantle Support, also fällt schon einmal ein Kandidat. Fragt sich nur wie viele von den Games übrig bleiben, jedenfalls DICE möchte jedes Spiel mit Mantle Support bringen, welches von ihnen kommt. 
BF4, Garden Warfare, Mirrors Edge 2, Star Wars. Und nächstes Jahr vermutlich BF5 oder mal sehen, welche Pläne sie diesbezüglich haben. 
Toll wären auch Spiele außerhalb von DICE, aber ob ME und Dragon Age Mantle Support bekommen?
Mein Gefühl sagt eher nein. 

3. Wie die anderen Hersteller auf Mantle reagieren werden, wird natürlich spannend sein, aber das ist eine langfristige Geschichte und immerhin langfristig hat AMD sich schon öfters dazu geäußert, dass man Mantle auch für Mitbewerber freigibt. 
Wie es dann später entwickelt wird, welche Rechte wer hat, wird vielleicht später bekannt gegeben. 
Am Ende kann es natürlich auch so ein Bullshit Angebot wie PhysX für AMD sein, also nutzlos. 
Ich denke aber eher, AMD zeigt sich da schon offener, aber ob die anderen Hersteller sich darauf einlassen würde ich eher anzweifeln. 

4. Du hast Oxide vergessen. 
Mantle war übrigens ein Top-Secret Projekt, wie aus einem Interview heraus geht. Davon wusste nur ein kleiner Insider-Kreis. 
Die restlichen Entwickler werden es sich erst später angucken können, bzw. seit der Vorstellung von Mantle lädt AMD offiziell jeden ein, welcher Interesse daran hat.


----------



## Sueff81 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Wenn zusätzlich zur Entlastung des Prozessors die reine GPU Leistung um 20% zunehmen würde, fände ich das ganz schön Klasse. Wenn es denn wirklich stimmt, dass Mantle die CPU sehr stark entlasten kann und das Multithreading in den Griff bekommt (es wurde davon gesprochen, dass die CPU gar nicht mehr limitieren sollte), dann wäre das extrem krass.
I5-4670k + GTX 660 = 350€
FX-6300 + 280X = 350€
Wenn letzterer Build jetzt noch 20% GPU Performance oben drauf bekommt und die CPU nicht limitiert wären das knapp 100% mehr Performance für den gleichen Preis. Wer würde da noch Intel+Nvidia für's Gaming empfehlen?

(Das war alles nur mal laut gedacht, Fakten haben wir ja weder zu den 20% noch zur Entlastung der CPU/Verbesserung des Multithreadings. Außerdem soll stand heute ja auch noch das ein oder andere Spiel ohne Mantle-Unterstützung kommen )


----------



## Gast1655586602 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

*@Sueffi81*
Das Beispiel richtet sich aber eher an die Mittelklasse-PCs bzw. Low-budget-Systeme. Von "echtem Gaming" ist das noch etwas entfernt. Aber vielleicht sehe ich das nur aus der falschen Perspektive. 

Die große Frage wäre hier jetzt, ob die 20% auch wirklich 100% über die gesamte AMD-Produktpalette skaliert. Diesen Punkt erfahren wir in der News leider nicht. Ich bin nach wie vor noch stark der Ansicht, dass AMD feste Zahlen liefern sollte. Am liebsten wären mir konkrete Beispiele. Aber im schlimmsten Fall hat AMD diese Fakten einfach nicht und ist abhängig von den Implementierungen der Partnerstudios. 




Sueff81 schrieb:


> Wer würde da noch Intel+Nvidia für's Gaming empfehlen?



Das ist ein wenig übertrieben! Immerhin darf man nicht vergessen, dass AMD nur von Mantle-Games profitiert. Bei allen anderen ist Intel+Nvidia im Status Quo und "meistens" leistungstechnisch vorne. 

Selbst wenn man nur die Mantle-Games nimmt, sieht es auch nicht unbedingt besser aus:
-*Vielleicht *kommt der Mantle-Patch. Davon profitiert man aber nur, wenn man 24/7 Battlefield 4 zockt. Wirkliche Vorteile sehe ich hier aber bisher nicht, denn das Game läuft bereits auf alten Karten halbwegs gut (enorme Fülle an Bugs ausgenommen). 

-*Irgendwann* 2014 kommt dann Thief 4 als nächster Toptitel. Nixxes sagt es wären +20%... abwarten wie das Spiel dann performt

-*Hoffentlich* bringt Chris Roberts das langersehnte StarCitizen spätestens 2015. 

-Ein paar kleinere Titel (keine Blockbuster) folgen wohl dazwischen noch.

Im Großen und Ganzen ist die Anzahl der Mantle-Games aber eher bescheiden. Selbst wenn man die 15 potentiellen Frostbite3-Games dazuzählt, ist immer noch der Böse Name EA im Spiel. Der Publisher schafft es immer wieder selbst Toptitel wie Simcity und Battlefield durch seine Produktpolitik zu ruinieren. 

Origin ist auch nicht jedermanns Freund. Das ist ein Aspekt, den man zumindest berücksichtigen sollte. Mantle hat nur eine Chance, wenn Steamspiele die Schnittstelle in Masse unterstützt. Soweit meine Prognose, der sicher nicht jeder zustimmen dürfte (Gruß an die üblichen Kandidaten  )




Sueff81 schrieb:


> Das war alles nur mal laut gedacht, Fakten haben wir ja weder zu den 20% noch zur Entlastung der CPU/Verbesserung des Multithreadings. Außerdem soll stand heute ja auch noch das ein oder andere Spiel ohne Mantle-Unterstützung kommen


 
Ich sehe die CPU-Auslastung nicht zwangsläufig als Problem an. Bis auf wenige Games ist eher die GPU limitiert. In Zukunft werden wir auch mehr Bandbreite auf Festplatten (SATA-Express), Arbeitspeicher (DDR4) und den PCI-Express-Ports (PCIe4) haben.

Konkurrenzprodukte von Nvidia wie Maxwells Unified-Memory und Voltas Stacked Memory sollten ebenfalls der GPU zu mehr Bandbreite und flexibilität verhelfen. Das könnte sich alles im Laufe der Zeit ausgleichen!


----------



## Skysnake (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Quellen:
> Frostbite 3 - Electronic Arts will Engine niemals lizenzieren - News - GameStar.de
> EA wird die Lizenz für ihre Frostbite-Engine nicht herausrücken
> 
> Die Frostbite-3-Engine wird ein EA exklusives Feature. Das dürfte Mantle einiges an Fahrt nehmen!


Gut, das nimmt tatsächlich einiges an Spannung aus der FB-Engine. EA ist aber noch immer sehr groß. Dennoch wäre es natürlich noch besser, wenn jeder die Engine lizensieren könnte.



> Komm doch bitte wieder von diesem *Kindergarten-Niveau* herunter!
> Immer wenn du anderer Meinung bist oder einen Punkt anders auslegst fällst du in dieses Schema zurück. Es ist kindisch, mehr nicht! Wenn du mich beleidigen willst, tu es mit Argumenten ohne diese leeren Phrasen.
> 
> Ich kann nämlich sowohl programmieren als auch entwickeln. Das ist reine Meinungsmache um deine Ausführungen glaubhafter darzustellen. Falls wir alle so aufeinander losgehen würden, wäre jegliche Diskussionsgrundlage im Forum kollabieren. Nimm es dir vielleicht ienmal zu Herzen!


Das ist kein Kindergarten-Niveau, sondern 100% Ernst gemeint. Mit den von mir zitierten Aussagen schreist du für mich förmlich in die Weltgeschichte hinaus, dass du nicht wirklich Ahnung von den Bereichen hast über die du dich da gerade auslässt.

Sorry, aber ich würde nicht erwarten, dass du mehr als ein bischen Java-Script oder VB je gemacht hast. Dafür sind manche Aussagen einfach zu krude. Vor allem kann ich mir bei bestem Willen nicht vorstellen, dass du je mit einer Graphik-API gearbeitet hast.

Welche Erfahrung hast du denn bei der Programmierung und dem Entwickeln? Also welche Programmiersprachen und APIs hast du denn schon verwendet?




> Das ist totaler Blödsinn!
> 
> Speziell für Mantle ist GCN eine der Hauptvoraussetzungen.
> 
> ...


Natürlich können Sie die Funktionalität auch implementieren. Sie müssen halt einen Mantle Treiber entwickeln, der die Mantle-API voll unterstützt. Das kann halt mehr oder weniger kompliziert werden, da man einige Sachen halt nicht hat/kann die GCN hat. GCN ist aber nicht eine Grundvorraussetzung für Mantle. Das wurde doch inzwischen mehrfach gesagt.

Natürlich ist das nicht mal eben gemacht, aber im Prinzip ändert sich auch nichts zu der Situation, in der man bei der Entwicklung eines neues DX-Standards steckt. Die API fordert eventuell Sachen, die man noch entwickeln muss, weil man Sie noch nicht hat. Der Unterschied ist halt, das AMD fertige Soft- als auch HArdware hat. nVidia braucht da halt noch ~1,5-3 Jahre, bis man eventuelle Hardwaremängel implementiert hat, inkl der Software dazu. In der Zeit steht AMD natürlich gut da.

Genau das war aber auch von denen beabsichtigt. Die haben das Ding nicht ohne Grund unter der Decke gehalten. So setzt man die Konkurrenz unter Druck.



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> *@Sueffi81*
> Das Beispiel richtet sich aber eher an die Mittelklasse-PCs bzw. Low-budget-Systeme. Von "echtem Gaming" ist das noch etwas entfernt. Aber vielleicht sehe ich das nur aus der falschen Perspektive.


Ja machst du. Die wenigsten kaufen High-End. Die breite Masse fährt mit maximal ner GTX760/R9 270(X)



> Die große Frage wäre hier jetzt, ob die 20% auch wirklich 100% über die gesamte AMD-Produktpalette skaliert. Diesen Punkt erfahren wir in der News leider nicht. Ich bin nach wie vor noch stark der Ansicht, dass AMD feste Zahlen liefern sollte. Am liebsten wären mir konkrete Beispiele. Aber im schlimmsten Fall hat AMD diese Fakten einfach nicht und ist abhängig von den Implementierungen der Partnerstudios.


dGPUs dürften weniger profitieren als APUs mit iGPU, da weder OpenGL noch DX vom Programmierkonzept her iGPUs mit gemeinsamen Addressraum usw kennen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Ich kann es nicht, es wird sonst nicht deutlich, sorry 
/edit: Skysnake war mal wieder schneller 



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist dieser Punkt an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Kleinere Karten haben meistens nicht genug Leistung -mit oder ohne Mantle-. Wenn du 40 statt 30 Frames hättest, ist das für einige Gamer immer noch unspielbar. Von mieser auf bescheidene Performance zu kommen, bleibt immer noch schlecht.
> 
> Außerdem wären es bei +20% rein *rechnerisch nur 36 FPS*. Das wegen dieser popeligen 6 Frames so ein Aufstand gemacht wird, ist unbegreiflich. Das ist nur toll für die Benchmarks und das eigene Ego. In wirklichen Szenarios fällt das überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht.


Du hast natürlich recht, 20% auf 30fps sind 36.
Aber bitte entscheide nicht, was unspielbar ist, das ist anmaßend. 36fps ist sehr wohl spielbar. Nicht jeder spielt kompetitive Online-Shooter ala BF4...
Ich kann Dir außerdem sagen, das viele Entwickler einen noch viel größeren Aufwand treiben, um nur 1fps mehr zu bekommen, nämlich dann, wenn sie mit der begrenzten Hardware der Konsolen arbeiten müssen und unter die 30fps-Grenze fallen. Die fangen an, extra für Quicktime-Events oder ähmliches dann extra Tetxuren mit verringerter Auflösung zu erstellen, scripten die Scene mit vorberechneten Schatten etcpp. Da werden einzelne Scenen komplett überarbeitet. Das ist ein Aufwand! Weil das etwas ist, was man sonst nie wieder verwendet.



> Das mag ja stimmen, aber bei besagten 20% Mehrleistung ist da nicht sonderlich viel Platz für zusätzliche Effekte, Filter oder Modi. Manche davon fressen wesentlich mehr Leistung bei Aktivierung auf.


Falsch, es kommt schlichtweg auf den Effekt an.
20% können reichen, um von statischer zu dynamischer Beleuchtung zu wechseln.
20% können reichen, um das anisotrope Filtering von 8x auf 16x anzuheben.
20% können reichen, um Tesselation um eine Stufe zu erhöhen.



> Sicher ist es für den Kunden egal, weil dieser eh nimmt was er kriegen kann. Ich gehe mehr auf die Motivation der Entwickler ein.


Die Motivation der Entwickler wird stark einschränkt durch den Geldfluß des Publishers.
Aber viele Entwickler wollen von sich aus, das ihre Spiele bombastisch gut aussehen. Mantle verspricht dies durch x% mehr Leistung, die der Spieler eben nutzen kann, um Effekte zu aktivieren, die unter DX zuviel fps benötigten.



> Problematisch ist Mantle in Bezug auf die Engine nur, weil nicht jedes Genre die beste Qualtiät herausholt. ein Battlefield 4 als Shooter wird immer besser aussehen als ein RTS oder H&S. Die Frage wäre daher berechtigt, wieviele von diesen 15 Titeln überhaupt von zusätzlichen FPS profitieren.


Na, das ist doch Blödsinn. Oft sind Rollenspiele viel liebevoller und detailreicher gestaltet als irgendein Shooter und sehen allein dadurch besser aus. Generell finde ich es aber schwer, die optische Qualität an einem Genre festzumachen. Jedes Genre profitiert von x% mehr. 
Das hier im Forum immer nur an Shooter als das Non-plus-Ultra gedacht wird, schlimm... 



> Komm doch bitte wieder von diesem *Kindergarten-Niveau* herunter!
> Immer wenn du anderer Meinung bist oder einen Punkt anders auslegst fällst du in dieses Schema zurück. Es ist kindisch, mehr nicht! Wenn du mich beleidigen willst, tu es mit Argumenten ohne diese leeren Phrasen.
> 
> Ich kann nämlich sowohl programmieren als auch entwickeln. Das ist reine Meinungsmache um deine Ausführungen glaubhafter darzustellen. Falls wir alle so aufeinander losgehen würden, wäre jegliche Diskussionsgrundlage im Forum kollabieren. Nimm es dir vielleicht ienmal zu Herzen!


Es tut mir Leid, aber Skysnake braucht was GPUs und Programmierung keine Meinungsmache zu betreiben. Er hat sich oftmals bewiesen, hat gezeigt, das er Ahnung von er Materie hat.
Selbst ich, als Laie im Programmieren, kann nicht nachvollziehen, wie Du das schreibst, was Du schreibst, wenn Du wirklich programmieren und entwicklen kannst.
Außerdem wird er kaum vorgehabt haben, Dich zu beleidigen. Ich kenn ich zwar persönlich nicht, aber hier im Forum ist es nicht sein Stil.
Das Du aber von Kindergarten-Niveau sprichst, zeigt, das er Dich getroffen, verletzt hat. Allerdings hat das Drumherum, Deine Wortwahl, der Inhalt, eher etwas bockiges, wie ein Kleinkind, das unbedingt recht haben will.



> Das ist totaler Blödsinn!
> 
> Speziell für Mantle ist GCN eine der Hauptvoraussetzungen.
> 
> ...


Mein absoluter Lieblingsabsatz, denn...
Das ist Blödsinn, das das Blödsinn ist.
Du hast da zwar ein schönes Bildchen rausgekramt, aber wie kommst Du darauf, das die Vorteile von Mantle annulliert werden, sobald was anderes als eine GCN-Architektur als Hardware vorhanden ist?
Würde AMD dann NVidia derart eindeutig zur Nutzung von Mantle einladen?

Skysnake war inzwischen schneller, aber ja, Mantle läuft nicht nur auf GCN, wenn NVidia es denn möchte.



> Den Aufwand stecken sie lieber in eigene Lösungen. Zudem sind sie dann weniger abhängig von AMD. Mehrleistung haben sie in der Regel sowieso.


Die eigenen Lösungen sind aber auch nicht besser. Und der Satz über die Mehrleistung...Fanboy?



> Sei nicht albern!
> Eine Dual-Core-CPU oder schwachbrüstige APU mit einer R9-290(X) oder eine fette CPU mit einer schwachen HD-7770 wird auch mit Mantle keine Bäume ausreißen. Es findet höchstens Kosmetik statt. Die Rohleistung ist immer noch entscheidend, auch wenn Mantle das Gefälle unter Umständen leicht verschieben kann.
> 
> Wer mit solchen Systemen unterwegs ist, hat prinzipiell einen bösen Flaschenhals im PC.


Davon hast Du zuvor aber nicht gesprochen. Von unausgewogenen Systemen war nie die Rede.
Du hast von "unterdimensionierten Systemen " gesprochen, was genauso anmaßend ist, wie die Aussage, das 30fps unspielbar sind.
Mit kommst Du mehr und mehr nicht nur rechthaberisch, sondern auch noch arrogant vor...



> Verstehst du es immer noch nicht?
> Ich rege mich nicht darüber auf, dass etwas über Mantle gesagt wird, sondern weil die Aussagen immer von denselben Leuten kommen. Alle aus dem Umfeld, das bei der AMD GPU-13 vorgestellt wurde. Ansonsten kann keiner etwas zu Mantle sagen. Alle anderen Publisher/Entwickler sind einfach ausgeschlossen "aus diesem Kreis".


Wie Locuza schon schrieb, war Mantle bis vor einem Monat noch geheim, da wußten halt nur eine Handvoll leute weltweit davon. Wie sollen jetzt in der kurzen Zeit so viele andere sich darüber eine Meinung bilden?



> Außer deren "Wort" hast du nichts konkretes von Mantle. Die paar Folien lasse ich einmal außen vor....
> Alle anderen plappern nur nach was diese Herren sagen.


Und wieder ist es Deine Wortwahl, die Dich eigentlich disqualifiziert. "Plappern", "diese Herren", das ist mit einem negativem "Tonfall" belegt, was zeigt, Du bist nicht kritisch, skeptisch oder neutral gegenüber Mantle.
Außerdem, wieso läßt Du die Folien aus? Du kannst Du nicht willkürlich Informationen weglassen, weil sie Dir nicht gefallen, weil Du sie zu gering schätzt oder in Deinen Augen unzureichend sind.

Ich habe soeben beschlossen, auf keinen weiteren Beitrag von Dir zu diesem Thema zu reagieren.
Du wirfst anderen vor, keine Argumente vorzulegen, aber Deine Argumente, Deine Streitkultur, sind unter aller Sau!
Folien einfach weglassen...pff, also echt...



> Ja klar, Johan Anderson konnte EA nicht einmal überzeugen Battlefield 4 nicht als übelst verbuggte Betasoftware zu früh auf den Markt zu bringen.


Als ob "verbuggt" bei BF4 etwas völlig neues in der PC-Spielewelt wäre.
Ein Publisher will seine Investitionen irgendwann wieder rein haben. Da wird es schwer, zu überzeugen, das man mehr Zeit braucht und noch mehr Geld.
Klar, paßt natürlich dazu, das unbeding Geld von AMD zu EA geflossen sein muß 
Das man aber bei einem Aspekt (Releasetermin) nicht überzeugen kann, heißt nicht, das ein und dieselbe Person bei einem anderen Aspekt (Mantle) nicht überzeugend sein könnte.



> --Der Rest deines Posts erhält viele wichtige Punkte. Ein paar davon würde ich gerne aufgreifen, aber die Länge


 Schade, das erweckt nämlich den Eindruck, das Dir die Argumente ausgehen.
Aber egal, das vereinfacht es mir, Deine Beiträg zu diesem Thema zukünftig zu ignorieren.

Wenn ich nur nicht vorher schon Multi-quote gewählt hätte...


TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Das Beispiel richtet sich aber eher an die Mittelklasse-PCs bzw. Low-budget-Systeme. Von "echtem Gaming" ist das noch etwas entfernt. Aber vielleicht sehe ich das nur aus der falschen Perspektive.


Und wieder diese Arroganz. Du entscheidest also, was "echtes Gaming" ist? Das geht nur auf Hight-End-Rechnern?
Blödsinn.
Warum drehen wohl alle guten CounterStrike-Spieler alle Regler nach unten, auch wenn ihre Kiste das Spiel mit 100fps und mehr darstellen könnte?
Weil es eben nicht allein auf die Bildqualität beim "echten Gaming" ankommt. Und ob Du CS1.6 nun auf nem i7-4930+Titan mit 400fps+ oder auf nem Phenom X3+Radeon5430 mit 100fps+ dastellst, ist dann auch egal, hauptsache es wirkt flüssig.



> Die große Frage wäre hier jetzt, ob die 20% auch wirklich 100% über die gesamte AMD-Produktpalette skaliert. Diesen Punkt erfahren wir in der News leider nicht. Ich bin nach wie vor noch stark der Ansicht, dass AMD feste Zahlen liefern sollte. Am liebsten wären mir konkrete Beispiele. Aber im schlimmsten Fall hat AMD diese Fakten einfach nicht und ist abhängig von den Implementierungen der Partnerstudios.


Natürlich.
Wenn die "Partnerstudios" (warum Partner? Können es nicht einfach irgendwelche Entwicklerstudios sein?) schlecht auf die API portieren, wird Mantle wohl keine 20% Mehrleistung liefern.
Das ist doch ganz klar. AMD kann hier keine Fakten liefern, weil (auch das schrieb ich schon mal) es immer darauf an kommt, wie gut der Programmierer Mantle kennt und nutzt.
Dafür, das Du angeblich progammieren und entwicklen kannst, läßt Du einen notwendigen Weitblick missen...



> -*Vielleicht *kommt der Mantle-Patch. Davon profitiert man aber nur, wenn man 24/7 Battlefield 4 zockt.


Was ist das denn für ein Argument? Warum profitiert man von mantle nur, wenn man 24/7 spielt? 



> Im Großen und Ganzen ist die Anzahl der Mantle-Games aber eher bescheiden.


Nicht bescheidener, als die Anzahl an PhysX-Spielen, die pro Jahr erscheinen. Und (leider) hält sich auf PhysX als propitäre Software immer noch. Daher denke ich, das Mantle ebenfalls nicht sterben, aber ein Nischendasein führen wird.



> Ich sehe die CPU-Auslastung nicht zwangsläufig als Problem an. Bis auf wenige Games ist eher die GPU limitiert. In Zukunft werden wir auch mehr Bandbreite auf Festplatten (SATA-Express), Arbeitspeicher (DDR4) und den PCI-Express-Ports (PCIe4) haben.


Richtig. Du hast das schon absolut richtig dargestellt: Die GPU limitiert. Da möchtest Du keine x% mehr haben? Und die CPU-Auslastung ist eben doch auch aktuell auf einem i7-4930 ein Problem, denn bei jeden DrawCall macht die CPU nichts, aber auch garnichts mehr.



> Konkurrenzprodukte von Nvidia wie Maxwells Unified-Memory und Voltas Stacked Memory sollten ebenfalls der GPU zu mehr Bandbreite und flexibilität verhelfen. Das könnte sich alles im Laufe der Zeit ausgleichen!


 Hahahaha, jetzt kommst Du mit einem "könnte", wo über Unified-Memory und Stocked-Memory aktuell noch weniger bekannt ist als über Mantle. 
Ich bin bei NVidias Unified-Memory noch skeptischer als bei Mantle, AMD kann zumindest bei APUs oder AMD CPU+AMD GPU wirklich einen gemeinsamen Speicher schaffen, weil sie die Architektur kennen.
NVidia muß aber um den normalen RAM ansprechen zu können immer entweder über eine AMD oder eine Intel-CPU. Meiner Meinung nach ist deren Unified-Memory bestenfalls ein virtueller. 
Das Problem ist, das Mantle angeht, ist aber auch nicht die Bandbreite, denn die beschränkt nicht auf 10k DrawCalls oder sorgt für 40% Overhead.
Mit anderen Worten, mehr Bandbreite löst diese Probleme nicht und damit seh ich nicht, wie diese Techniken das im laufe der Zeit ausgleichen können sollte.

Und damit habe ich fertig mit TheGoodBadWeird zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das ist kein Kindergarten-Niveau, sondern 100% Ernst gemeint. Mit den von mir zitierten Aussagen schreist du für mich förmlich in die Weltgeschichte hinaus, dass du nicht wirklich Ahnung von den Bereichen hast über die du dich da gerade auslässt.
> 
> Sorry, aber ich würde nicht erwarten, dass du mehr als ein bischen Java-Script oder VB je gemacht hast. Dafür sind manche Aussagen einfach zu krude. Vor allem kann ich mir bei bestem Willen nicht vorstellen, dass du je mit einer Graphik-API gearbeitet hast.



Wenn du das ernst meinst, ist es um so schlimmer! 
Lass es einfach sein, denn es ist weder guter Stil noch fördert es deine Glaubwürdigkeit. Bleib sachlich oder lass es sein!




Skysnake schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrung hast du denn bei der Programmierung und dem Entwickeln? Also welche Programmiersprachen und APIs hast du denn schon verwendet?



Ich muss mich vor niemandem rechtfertigen, schon garnicht vor dir!




Skysnake schrieb:


> Natürlich können Sie die Funktionalität auch implementieren. Sie müssen halt einen Mantle Treiber entwickeln, der die Mantle-API voll unterstützt. Das kann halt mehr oder weniger kompliziert werden, da man einige Sachen halt nicht hat/kann die GCN hat. GCN ist aber nicht eine Grundvorraussetzung für Mantle. Das wurde doch inzwischen mehrfach gesagt.



Die ganze API ist doch angeblich "hardware-nahe". Ohne die Hardware, für die die API geschrieben ist, fallen locker 50% aller Funktionen und Implementierungen weg. Unter diesen Voraussetzungen als Fremdanbieter für Mantle zu programmieren ist weder wirtschaftlich noch sinnvoll. Alle anderen Behauptungen reden nur am heißen Brei herum. 




Skysnake schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das nicht mal eben gemacht, aber im Prinzip ändert sich auch nichts zu der Situation, in der man bei der Entwicklung eines neues DX-Standards steckt. Die API fordert eventuell Sachen, die man noch entwickeln muss, weil man Sie noch nicht hat. Der Unterschied ist halt, das AMD fertige Soft- als auch HArdware hat. nVidia braucht da halt noch ~1,5-3 Jahre, bis man eventuelle Hardwaremängel implementiert hat, inkl der Software dazu. In der Zeit steht AMD natürlich gut da.



Der unterschied ist nur, dass man mit OpenGL und DirectX schon eine gewisse Grundlage hat. Neue Versionen davon können leichter angepasst werden als für eine komplett neue API zu schreiben. 

Nvidia geht ganz andere Wege und braucht AMD dafür nicht. Sie haben selbst eine API namens Nvapi, aber die möchte kaum jemand nutzen und der Großteil der Entwickler geht eher über CUDA. Wenn du unbedingt Nvidia da reinbringen will, kann ich dir sagen sie forcieren auffällig offen OpenGL.

Damit sind sie in alle Plattformen vertreten. In Linux lassen sie AMD damit leistungstechnisch bereits im Staub zurück. Dazu schreiben sie immer mehr OpenGL-Extensions. Viele davon haben ähnliche Funktionen in Mantle. Darüber hinaus ist es plattformoffen. Das heißt, sie pushen all ihre Hauptgebiete:
-Windows
-Linux/SteamOS
-ARM-Systeme (Tegra/Shield)

Mantle ist bisher nur für Windows. Anders Systeme folgen "irgendwann". Die ARM-Chips funktioneren 2014 in 64-Bit und werden immens viel stärke (Faktor 3). Zusammen mit Unified-Memory + Stacked-RAM + Project Denver (ARM on GPU) wird es Nvidia alles andere als nötig haben AMDs Mantle zu brauchen. Verglichen mit heutigen Verhältnissen werden die GPUs bis Ende 2015 richtige Monster. 

Du kannst mich gerne beim Wort nehmen, wenn es soweit ist. ich hoffe da eher, dass AMD den Anschluss bis dahin nicht weiter verliert. Im CPU-Bereicht sind sie weit hinten und Nvidia ist ihnen in Punkten Wärmenentwicklung, Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch ebenfalls voraus. Leider - muss ich dazu sagen!




Skysnake schrieb:


> Genau das war aber auch von denen beabsichtigt. Die haben das Ding nicht ohne Grund unter der Decke gehalten. So setzt man die Konkurrenz unter Druck.



Der Grund sieht für mich eher danach aus, dass AMD alle ihre Architekturen gleichzeitig pushen möchte. Intel legt bei Stromverbrauch und iGPU zu wie der Teufel. Bei den diskreten GPUs sind sie irgendwie dabei, können Nvidia von den Marktanteilen noch nicht das Wasser reichen. 

Mantle ist eher der Versuch dies halbwegs zu relativieren. Intel kann jederzeit den Weg der AVX-Optimierungen gehen und Nvida zeigt mit Shadowplay und Co. zurzeit wo der Hammer hängt. Darauf muss AMD selbst erst einmal reagieren.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja machst du. Die wenigsten kaufen High-End. Die breite Masse fährt mit maximal ner GTX760/R9 270(X)



Entschuldige, aber ich nehme niemanden ernst, der mit einer iGPU um die 20 FPS herum spielen möchte. Das ist grausam! Selbst mit +20% sind das immer noch 24 unspielbare Frames und noch Welten von den Minimum 30 FPS entfernt, die sich die Konsolenfreunde antun. 

Entweder Details/Auflösung/Filter herunter drehen oder andere Spiele auswählen. Darüber hinaus reicht die Leistung der Mittelklassekarten bis auf wenige Titel für Full-HD +AA/AF locker aus. Erst mit den Überfiltern wird es kritisch, aber damit bekommst du sogar die besten Karten in die Knie (Thema Downsampling / UHD).




Skysnake schrieb:


> dGPUs dürften weniger profitieren als APUs mit iGPU, da weder OpenGL noch DX vom Programmierkonzept her iGPUs mit gemeinsamen Addressraum usw kennen.



Das dürfte nur noch eine Frage der Zeit sein. Intel wird das früher oder später in einen Chipsatz integrieren und Nvidia macht sich mit Maxwell auf denselben Weg. Solange OpenGL und DirectX mit entsprechenden Daten/Schnittstellen gefüttert werden (z.B. CUDA6), dürfte es halbwegs funktioneren. 

Alles ist besser als die jetzige Lösung, wobei AMD eigentlich hUMA einsetzen "musste", weil die Architektur seit Bulldozer geradezu ineffizient war. Die einzelngen Teile konnten kaum miteinander kommunizieren. Mal sehen wie es mit Kaveri weiter geht. Da ist viel zusätzliche Leistung drin.

Tim Sweeney von Epic Games hatte so seine Zweifel gegen hUMA:
http://www.hartware.de/news_58569.html

Soweit ich weiß unterstützt die PS4 AMDs hUMA, aber kein Mantle. Zurzeit gibt es wirklich zu viele Nebenkriegsschauplätze *seufz*


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Boah, ey, diese Arroganz, jemanden mit iGPU und 20fps nicht ernst zu nehmen. _Das_ ist grausam!


----------



## Gast1655586602 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Boah, ey, diese Arroganz, jemanden mit iGPU und 20fps nicht ernst zu nehmen. _Das_ ist grausam!



Ja, sorry! Aber das sind dann die Opfer, um die du in Shootern Kreise läufst und blind wie bei Moorhuhn abknallst. nicht das die Leute es eventuell nicht drauf hätten, aber die Hardware ist dafür einfach nicht geeignet - Punkt! An dieser Situation wird Mantle auch nicht ändern, weil die rohe Grundleistung schon zu gering ist. 

Das macht keinen SPASS und den betroffenen Leuten auch nicht. Bis iGPUs sich halbwegs zum Gaming eigenen, dürften noch ein paar Generationen vergehen. Immerhin muss man solche Leute bewundern... ich könnte nicht mit solchen Kompromissen spielen.


----------



## Locuza (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Alles ist besser als die jetzige Lösung, *wobei AMD eigentlich hUMA einsetzen "musste", weil die Architektur seit Bulldozer geradezu ineffizient war.*


Mal im ernst, wie kommst du auf so einen Fantasie-Müll?


----------



## Gast1655586602 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Locuza schrieb:


> Mal im ernst, wie kommst du auf so einen Fantasie-Müll?



Bist du so schlecht informiert oder hast du dich einfach nur auf mich eingeschossen?

Jeder weiß doch wie schlecht die Latenzen innerhalb der Bulldozer-Chips waren. Dir ist deshalb der halbe Prozessor eingeschlafen... einer der Hauptgründe warum Bulli so lahm war.

*Quelle:*
AMD FX-8150 - Bulldozer im ausführlichen Test - Cache-Bandbreite (Seite 13) - HT4U.net

Mit hUMA hat AMD dagegen eine Lösung und wird es in Kaveri Anfang 2014 richtig machen. Das ist die Hardwarelösung des Memory-Managements, auf die Mantle als *"hardware-nahe" API* über den *Mantle-Driver* höchstwahrscheinlich zurückgreifen wird. Zumindest im CPU-/APU-Teil ... 
Wie es mit den neuen "echten" Volcanic Islands in 2014 dann weiter geht, werden wir dann sehen. In Kombination könnte das aber interessant werden.

*Hier ist der einzige Punkt, der wirklich für Mantle spricht: *
-Maximale Leistung mit ...
1.) AMD CPU/APU 
2.) AMD dGPU (HD7000 od. höher)
3.) Mantle-Game
4.) Windows OS

Unter diesen Voraussetzungen wären die 20% Mehrleistung in den News durchaus nachvollziehbar.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Da ist es wieder, der Shooter....
Das Leute mit iGPU eventuell garkeine Shooter spielen...auf die Idee kommt unser Herr TheGoodBadWeird garnicht.
Ich glaube, wer ne iGPU zum spielen nutzt, weiß ganz gut, wie man nicht zu Opfer wird.
Diese Leute haben Spaß mit anderen Spielen.
Und leider muß ich sagen, das sich iGPUs bereits zum Spielen eignen.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Da ist es wieder, der Shooter....
> Das Leute mit iGPU eventuell garkeine Shooter spielen...auf die Idee kommt unser Herr TheGoodBadWeird garnicht.



Nimm das doch nicht gleich persönlich...
Es sind ja nicht nur Shooter, die nicht sonderlich flüssig laufen.

Da wären:
-RTS wie Starcraft 2
-MOBA wie League of Legends
-Simulationspsiele wie SimCity 5 / Anno 2070
... die Liste kann noch ewig weiter gehen.




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wer ne iGPU zum spielen nutzt, weiß ganz gut, wie man nicht zu Opfer wird.
> Diese Leute haben Spaß mit anderen Spielen.



Genau das ist eben nicht der Fall. Ich kenne genug Leute, die wegen ihrer lahmen onboard- oder iGPU meckern. Da wird dann notgedrungen alles im Hintergrund beendet, die Auflösung schmerzhaft herunter gefahren und die Details deutlich verringert. 

Irgendwann kann man dann vielleicht halbwegs spielen, aber das Ergebnis sieht zum Heulen aus. Daran ändert Mantle dann mit seinen +20% wenig. 




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Und leider muß ich sagen, das sich iGPUs bereits zum Spielen eignen.


 
Bei älteren Titeln stimme ich dir zu. Aktuelle Spiele krebsen meist irgendwo bei um die 20 FPS herum. Auf dem PC kann man sich notfalls noch eine Grafikkarte nach Wunsch zulegen. Bei einem Notebook oder Mini-PC ist da oft nicht viel möglich. 

Das ist einer der Gründe, weshalb Gaming-Notebooks trotz der horrenden Preise so boomen. In manchen Modellen könnte Mantle mit AMD-Hardware vielleicht einen Unterschied machen... mal sehen. Größtenteils wird das aber nicht der Fall sein.


----------



## Skysnake (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Wenn du das ernst meinst, ist es um so schlimmer!
> Lass es einfach sein, denn es ist weder guter Stil noch fördert es deine Glaubwürdigkeit. Bleib sachlich oder lass es sein!
> 
> Ich muss mich vor niemandem rechtfertigen, schon garnicht vor dir!


Wenn man anderen Leuten so wehement widerspricht, ja sogar Entwicklern widerspricht, sich dann auch noch sich in so vielen Punkten wie du aus dem Fenster lehnt, und eben bei seinem Diskussionspartner den Eindruck von völliger Ahnungslosigkeit hervorruft, dann sollte man schon aus Eigeninteresse erklären, wie man zu dieser Ansicht kommt.

Damits für dich nicht so schwer ist, geh ich mal mit gutem Beispiel voran.

Ich habe programmiert, bzw programmiere immer noch in C/C++, PThreads, OpenMP, MPI, Java, Phyton, CUDA, OpenCL, OpenGL und QT. Zudem bin ich aktuell mit der Entwicklung eines Kernel(treiber)moduls für eine PCI-E Erweiterungskarte unter Linux.

So, welchen Grund gibt es jetzt also für jemanden, deinen Ausführungen auch nur den kleinsten Funken Beachtung zu schenken? Vor allem, welchen Grund habe ich die Sachen von dir für voll zu nehmen, wo ich doch ganz klar an vielen Stellen aufgrund deiner Aussagen zu dem Schluss komme, dass du absolut keine Ahnung hast?



> Die ganze API ist doch angeblich "hardware-nahe". Ohne die Hardware, für die die API geschrieben ist, fallen locker 50% aller Funktionen und Implementierungen weg. Unter diesen Voraussetzungen als Fremdanbieter für Mantle zu programmieren ist weder wirtschaftlich noch sinnvoll. Alle anderen Behauptungen reden nur am heißen Brei herum.




Du hast denn Sinn einer API nicht verstanden.... Assembler =|=API-Calls....

Und ansonsten habe ich ja gesagt, dass Sie wohl einige Funktionen in Software emulieren müssten, bis Sie diese in Hardware implementiert haben. Aber 50% ist total lächerlich...



> Der unterschied ist nur, dass man mit OpenGL und DirectX schon eine gewisse Grundlage hat. Neue Versionen davon können leichter angepasst werden als für eine komplett neue API zu schreiben.


Und das kannst du jetzt auch wieder aufgrund deiner weitreichenden Erfahrungen beurteilen oder wie?



> Nvidia geht ganz andere Wege und braucht AMD dafür nicht. Sie haben selbst eine API namens Nvapi, aber die möchte kaum jemand nutzen und der Großteil der Entwickler geht eher über CUDA. Wenn du unbedingt Nvidia da reinbringen will, kann ich dir sagen sie forcieren auffällig offen OpenGL.


Ah ja, und welche Relevanz hat das Ding? Und vor allem warum erwähnst du nicht, dass das Ding REIN! für Windows ist? Das ist doch schon sooo böse und schlecht deiner Meinung nach...



> Damit sind sie in alle Plattformen vertreten. In Linux lassen sie AMD damit leistungstechnisch bereits im Staub zurück. Dazu schreiben sie immer mehr OpenGL-Extensions. Viele davon haben ähnliche Funktionen in Mantle. Darüber hinaus ist es plattformoffen. Das heißt, sie pushen all ihre Hauptgebiete:
> -Windows
> -Linux/SteamOS
> -ARM-Systeme (Tegra/Shield)


ARM ist kein OS, sondern eine Architektur Herr Vollprofi 
Und nVidia spricht nur von Windows. Wie wäre es mal, wenn du dich einfach mal selbst die SAchen anschaust, bevor du Sie raus knallst? 

Darf ich mal nVidia zitieren?


> Initially exposed only to OEMs and game developer tools, NVAPI is now  available for download to all developers interested in building Windows  applications on NVIDIA GPUs.


Und dann noch das hier:https://forums.geforce.com/default/...lounge/nvapi-amp-mantle/post/4014553/#4014553


> NVAPI is different.  NVAPI is a driver interface framework.  It doesn't replace OpenGL or DX.


Die nVapi ist nicht vergleichbar mit MAntle, welches einen Ersatz für OpenGL und DX darstellt. Die nVapi ermöglicht nur den Zugriff für einige wenige spezielle Sachen. Du kannst, zumindest soweit nVidia das darstellt, aber keine komplette Engine damit bauen. 



> Mantle ist bisher nur für Windows. Anders Systeme folgen "irgendwann". Die ARM-Chips funktioneren 2014 in 64-Bit und werden immens viel stärke (Faktor 3). Zusammen mit Unified-Memory + Stacked-RAM + Project Denver (ARM on GPU) wird es Nvidia alles andere als nötig haben AMDs Mantle zu brauchen. Verglichen mit heutigen Verhältnissen werden die GPUs bis Ende 2015 richtige Monster.
> 
> Du kannst mich gerne beim Wort nehmen, wenn es soweit ist. ich hoffe da eher, dass AMD den Anschluss bis dahin nicht weiter verliert. Im CPU-Bereicht sind sie weit hinten und Nvidia ist ihnen in Punkten Wärmenentwicklung, Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch ebenfalls voraus. Leider - muss ich dazu sagen!


Du erzählst verdammt viel bullshit. Mehr seh ich nicht... 

Auf die SAche mit Bulldozer geht ich daher auch nur ganz kurz ein...

Les dich bitte nochmal ein, was hUMA ist, und für was es gut ist, und wodurch sich ne hUMA APU von einer ohne hUMA unterscheidet.... Danach kannste dich nochmal melden, wenn du noch Gesprächsbedarf hast, aber was du dir da wieder aus den Fingern saugst und dir zusammenspinnst hat einfach nichts mit der Realität zu tun...


----------



## Sueff81 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> *@Sueffi81*Von "echtem Gaming" ist das noch etwas entfernt. Aber vielleicht sehe ich das nur aus der falschen Perspektive.



280X+20% ist Titan Niveau, das ist meiner Meinung nach High-End. Ich spiele auch "echt" mit ner 7850, versteh deine Perspektive also überhaupt net.



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Das ist ein wenig übertrieben! Immerhin darf man nicht vergessen, dass AMD nur von Mantle-Games profitiert.



Das habe ich doch am Schluß auch erwähnt. War nur mal so in die weite Zukunft geblickt, was möglich wäre, wenn es eine sehr breite Unterstützung gäbe.




TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Ich sehe die CPU-Auslastung nicht zwangsläufig als Problem an. Bis auf wenige Games ist eher die GPU limitiert.



Warum werden dann hier im Forum oftmals i5 k Varianten, i7 k Varianten und Xeons empfohlen? Für den Mehrpreis im Vergleich zum FX-6300 oder gar Athlon X4 760 kann man ordentlich was in die GPU stecken.


----------



## bingo88 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Da bekomme ich ja als Entwickler gewaltigen Fußpilz, wenn ich hier so einige Posts lese


----------



## Gast1655586602 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn man anderen Leuten so wehement widerspricht, ja sogar Entwicklern widerspricht, sich dann auch noch sich in so vielen Punkten wie du aus dem Fenster lehnt, und eben bei seinem Diskussionspartner den Eindruck von völliger Ahnungslosigkeit hervorruft, dann sollte man schon aus Eigeninteresse erklären, wie man zu dieser Ansicht kommt.



Ich bringe Punkte an, die noch nicht sonderlich diskutiert wurden. Anders als viele Leser hier folge ich den Entwicklern nicht blind. Da sich vor allem AMD-Partner äußern, darf man doch zumindest ihre Neutralität anzweifeln. Bringt man Einwände oder wichtige Punkte neutraler Entwickler, hat das hier auf einmal keinen Stellenwert. Irgendwie komisch diese zweierlei Maßstäbe...

Der einzige hier, der ständig mit "Ahnungslosigkeit" um sich wirft, sind deine Aussagen die Qualifikation anderer betreffend. 




Skysnake schrieb:


> So, welchen Grund gibt es jetzt also für jemanden, deinen Ausführungen auch nur den kleinsten Funken Beachtung zu schenken? Vor allem, welchen Grund habe ich die Sachen von dir für voll zu nehmen, wo ich doch ganz klar an vielen Stellen aufgrund deiner Aussagen zu dem Schluss komme, dass du absolut keine Ahnung hast?



Außer einer großen Klappe und Geltungsdrang sehe ich da nichts weiter! Wenn dir meine Ausführungen nicht passen, dann setzt mich auf deine Ignoreliste, aber hör auf ständig diesen Unfug zu faseln. 




Skysnake schrieb:


> Und ansonsten habe ich ja gesagt, dass Sie wohl einige Funktionen in Software emulieren müssten, bis Sie diese in Hardware implementiert haben. Aber 50% ist total lächerlich...



Ob es jetzt 30, 50 oder 70% sind, spielt absolut keine Rolle. Wenn dir ein Großteil der Funktionen fehlt, die die Hardware eigentlich bereitstellt, kannst du as vorhaben auch gleich sein lassen. Es ist einfach umständlich und ineffizient. Mit dem gleichen Aufwand kannst du mit eigenen Strukturen wesentlich mehr erreichen. 

Natürlich könnte man es umsetzen, wenn man denn wollte. Mit genügend Aufwand geht alles. 

Die Masterfrage ist nur: 
*Warum sollten das Nvidia und Intel wollen? *

Nur um AMD einen gefallen zu tun? Bestimmt nicht! Im Netzt gibt es weitläufige Meinungen, dass Mantle ohne die Unterstützung der Konkurrenz genau so vor sich hin vegetiert wie Nvidias PhysX oder das eigene TressFX. Nur ein Feature von vielen - dazu wieder Vendor-locked...

Auf die +20% könnte Nvidia auch mit Optimierungen jeweils für OpenGL und/oder DirectX im Treiber kommen. Das wäre dann aber unabhängig von bestimmter Hardware und unterstützten spielen. Den Entwicklern würde das sehr entgegen kommen, weil sie weniger Programmieraufwand hätten. 




Skysnake schrieb:


> Und das kannst du jetzt auch wieder aufgrund deiner weitreichenden Erfahrungen beurteilen oder wie?



Deine Erfahrungen sollten um gutes Benehmen erweitert werden... das ist ja schrecklich! Bleib bitte wenigstens beim Thema!




Skysnake schrieb:


> Die nVapi ist nicht vergleichbar mit MAntle, welches einen Ersatz für OpenGL und DX darstellt. Die nVapi ermöglicht nur den Zugriff für einige wenige spezielle Sachen. Du kannst, zumindest soweit nVidia das darstellt, aber keine komplette Engine damit bauen.



Ich habe nie gesagt, dass NVAPI "exakt" dasselbe sei wie Mantle. Es ging mir nur darum, dass Nvidia auch eine Low-Level-API hat und AMD nicht bräuchte, wenn sie wollten. Du kannst theoretisch sehr viel damit machen, aber leider ist es sehr aufwändig.

Der Unterschied wäre einmal, dass der Fokus von AMD dreht sich neuerdings komplett um Mantle dreht. Sie stellen dafür sogar ihre eigene Soft- und Hardwarestruktur dafür um. Nvidia hingegen versucht mehr in CUDA zu zentralisieren, lässt aber Möglichkeiten offen, selbst mit NVAPI noch Hand anzulegen. Zudem vermarkten Nvidia die Schnittstelle so aggressiv wie es AMD jetzt mit ihrem Mantle tut. 

Den bisherigen Infos zufolge ist Mantle klar leistungsstärker als NVAPI. Das liegt aber Häupstsächlich am unterschiedlichen Konzept. Nvidia könnte das genau so forcieren, legt die eigene ManPower aber lieber in OpenGL-Extensions. 

Das hilft ihren Quadros im professionellen Bereich, den Tegras im mobilen (u.a. Shield!) und den Geforce im Spielebereich (Linux / SteamOS / Windows / MAC). 




Skysnake schrieb:


> Ah ja, und welche Relevanz hat das Ding? Und vor allem warum erwähnst du nicht, dass das Ding REIN! für Windows ist? Das ist doch schon sooo böse und schlecht deiner Meinung nach...



NVAPI gibt es schon seit ... ich glaube 2008. Es wurde eine Zeit lang genutzt, ist dann aber in der Versenkung verschwunden. Die Programmierung dafür war den Entwicklern zu umständlich. Selbiges könnte sich bei Mantle wiederholen. 

Dein Argument mit Windows bringe ich immer wieder an, weil Mantle ohnehin schon starke Einschränkungen seitens der Hardware hat. Auf Windows konkurriert es primär mit DirectX. Laut dem Mantle-Schema hat die Schnittstelle eine tiefe Implementierung in die Treiber. Alleine das macht eine Implementierung auf verschiedene Betriebssystemen schon äußerst schwierig.

Vergleich wir nur einmal das Treibermodell von Linux und Windows. Beide könnten unterschiedlicher nicht sein. Bisher steht das eher auf der Wunschliste von AMD. Vor allem wird man sich auf Windows konzentieren, weil der Markt dafür größer ist. 




Skysnake schrieb:


> ARM ist kein OS, sondern eine Architektur Herr Vollprofi
> Und nVidia spricht nur von Windows. Wie wäre es mal, wenn du dich einfach mal selbst die SAchen anschaust, bevor du Sie raus knallst?



Wer behauptet denn, ich hätte ARM als Betriebssystem gemeint? 
Und auf was beruhen nahezu alle ARM-Betriebssysteme? Apple iOS, Android und noch viele andere basieren grafisch auf OpenGL (ES) oder Derivate?!
Ich hätte dir ja allle ARM OS aufzählen können, das war aber nicht mein Ziel. Warum du dich an solchen Nichtigkeiten aufhängst, verstehe wer will. Geht es dir nur darum krampfhaft recht zu haben oder hast du andere Komplexe? Sprich dich ruhig aus!




Skysnake schrieb:


> Auf die SAche mit Bulldozer geht ich daher auch nur ganz kurz ein...
> 
> Les dich bitte nochmal ein, was hUMA ist, und für was es gut ist, und wodurch sich ne hUMA APU von einer ohne hUMA unterscheidet.... Danach kannste dich nochmal melden, wenn du noch Gesprächsbedarf hast, aber was du dir da wieder aus den Fingern saugst und dir zusammenspinnst hat einfach nichts mit der Realität zu tun...


 
Deiner Wunschrealität vielleicht. Wir werden das zu gegebener Zeit diskutieren. Du hast ja um weniger Themen gebeten. Ich komme deinem Wunsch hiermit nach.


----------



## RedVapor (20. November 2013)

TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> @Sueffi81
> Das Beispiel richtet sich aber eher an die Mittelklasse-PCs bzw. Low-budget-Systeme. Von "echtem Gaming" ist das noch etwas entfernt. Aber vielleicht sehe ich das nur aus der falschen Perspektive.
> 
> Die große Frage wäre hier jetzt, ob die 20% auch wirklich 100% über die gesamte AMD-Produktpalette skaliert. Diesen Punkt erfahren wir in der News leider nicht. Ich bin nach wie vor noch stark der Ansicht, dass AMD feste Zahlen liefern sollte. Am liebsten wären mir konkrete Beispiele. Aber im schlimmsten Fall hat AMD diese Fakten einfach nicht und ist abhängig von den Implementierungen der Partnerstudios.
> ...



Da ja laut deiner Aussagen 20%Mehrleistung nich spürbar ist gibt es sowieso keinen Leistungstechnischen unterscheid zwischen AMD und NV. 
Selbst due hochgelobte Titan war nur (nich spürbare) 20% vor der 7970.
Daher ist der Mehrpreis bei NV nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Locuza (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Bist du so schlecht informiert oder hast du dich einfach nur auf mich eingeschossen?
> 
> Jeder weiß doch wie schlecht die Latenzen innerhalb der Bulldozer-Chips waren. Dir ist deshalb der halbe Prozessor eingeschlafen... einer der Hauptgründe warum Bulli so lahm war.
> 
> ...


 Es ist nur so, dass man bei fast jedem AMD Statement von deiner Seite ausgesehen nur dieses Gesicht vor seinem Monitor hat: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist nicht direkt etwas persönliches, sondern nur der Text den du ablässt und es fällt mir schwer es richtig einzuordnen. 
Es ist wirkt weder wie stupides Hating, noch absichtliches Trolling, es ist vermutlich eine falsche Weltvorstellung, wenn es um AMD geht. 

Dude, AMD kann wegen Manlte pleite gehen, dude Mantle braucht niemand, später kommt Maxwell mit Unified Memory und noch stacked-ram, ich meine zusätzliche Performance dank effizienterer Software mit Hardwarefortschritten zu relativieren ist echt super, ist ja nicht so, als ob AMDs GPUs nicht auch später mit stacked-ram kommen und weiterhin Mantle supporten.
Vermutlich tritt wegen Mantle AMD auf einer Stelle und konzentriert sich nicht auf seine Kernbereiche, sondern bringt nur alten Aufguss, aber Nvidia, oh yeah baby, Nvidia bringt richtig revolutionäre Produkte und guck dir erst mal die Zukunft an.
Bleibt AMD nichts übrig, außer mit ihren stehengebliebenen Produkten Entwickler Millionen von Dollar auf den Kopf zu setzen, damit sie Mantle implantieren. 

hUMA hat AMD einsetzen *müssen*, weil die Cache-Latenzen von Bulldozer so schlecht sind. 
Auch wieder, ist ja nicht so, dass das Konzept hUMA AMDs Vision schon vor dem Aufkauf von ATI war und genau deswegen ATI gekauft wurde. 
Fortschreitende Integration von Prozessoren und eine höhere Datenlokalität ist eben der Weg, völlig losgelöst von konkreten CPU- oder GPU-Architekturen und deren spezifischen Schwächen, solange das Konzept realisiert werden kann. 
Und sag mir mal was hUMA an den schlechten Latenzen von Bulldozer ändert? 
Nothing, durch die Cache-Kohärenz mit den GPU-Caches kommt noch Overhead drauf. 

Das ist auch vermutlich das letzte was ich dazu sage, weil die Fantasie die du teilweise ablässt einfach mind blown darstellt.


----------



## Skysnake (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Ich bringe Punkte an, die noch nicht sonderlich diskutiert wurden. Anders als viele Leser hier folge ich den Entwicklern nicht blind. Da sich vor allem AMD-Partner äußern, darf man doch zumindest ihre Neutralität anzweifeln. Bringt man Einwände oder wichtige Punkte neutraler Entwickler, hat das hier auf einmal keinen Stellenwert. Irgendwie komisch diese zweierlei Maßstäbe...


Einatmen... ausatmen...

Ok, es wäre ja wirklich schön, wenn du wirklich interessante/berechtigte Punkte anbringen würdest, so wie die Sache mit der Aussage von EA, dass Sie die Engine nicht an Externe lizensieren werden. Überwiegend saugst du dir aber irgendwas aus den Fingern und knallst irgendwelche Aussagen hin, wie Sie dir gerade in den Kram passen, bzw du gehst halt nach dem Motto vor "Ich mal mir die Welt, wie Sie mir gefällt".

Auf sowas kannste aber keine Diskussion aufbauen, vor allem nicht, wenn dir mehrere Leute sagen, dass die Sachen nicht so sind, wie du meinst, und dann steif und fest auf dem beharrst, was du dir aus den Fingern gezogen hast....



> Der einzige hier, der ständig mit "Ahnungslosigkeit" um sich wirft, sind deine Aussagen die Qualifikation anderer betreffend.


Ich habs mit Nachsicht probiert, ich hab versucht dich zu verstehen, ich hab nachgefragt, wie du auf deine Ansichten kommst, aber von dir kommt nur ein "mimimi, weil das eben so ist und damit basta!"

WTF? Das Bild, das Locuza gepostet hat, trifft es wie die Faust aufs Auge, was ich an vielen Stellen deiner Posts denken muss.



> Außer einer großen Klappe und Geltungsdrang sehe ich da nichts weiter! Wenn dir meine Ausführungen nicht passen, dann setzt mich auf deine Ignoreliste, aber hör auf ständig diesen Unfug zu faseln.


Wohoho. 

1. Hab ich es sehr lange mit Nachsicht probiert, du bist aber null darauf eingegangen und hast gar keine Frage beantwortet und
2. setze ich Leute aus Prinzip nicht auf die Ignoreliste, weil man damit aus der Diskussion aussteigt und das auf der einen Seite eine gewisse Respektlosigkeit in sich birgt und auf der anderen Seite nichts bringt, außer Disharmonie. Der Konflikt kann damit nie gelöst werden...

Also nochmal. Warum sollte ich denken, dass du mit deinen Ausführungen richtig liegst?

Ich habe dir ja jetzt im Detail gesagt, worauf meine Erfahrungen beruhen. Ich denke du kannst jetzt abschätzen, ob das mehr oder weniger ist als bei dir, auch wenn ich bereits am Anfang gesagt habe, dass ich weiß wovon ich spreche. Jetzt weißt du sogar genau in welchem Umfang. Anscheinend bist du aber noch immer der Meinung, dass deine abweichende Ansicht dennoch die Richtige ist. 

Da frag ich mich nur warum? Oder gehts dir nur ums Kontra und AMD Bashing und gar nicht um die Sache an sich?

Den Rest erspar ich mir. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass das eh Perlen vor die Säue wären. Du widersprichst dir ja in da in deinen Aussagen selbst...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Wie ich schon mal schrieb, da möchte jemand einfach nur Recht haben. Falscher Stolz bringt ihn dazu, nicht zugeben zu können, das andere es vielleicht besser wissen. Er ist hat der Hyper-Super-Über-Programmierer und -Entwickler 

Ich tu das inzwischen unter "sehr geschicktes rumtrollen" ab, denn er liefert nichts Handfestes außer "Nö, dagegen" und (und das ist der einzige Punkt, wo er sich ein Plus verdient hat) das EA die FB-Engine nicht lizensieren möchte.


----------



## bingo88 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht, wie hier überhaupt so ein Geflame entstehen kann. Der Inhalt der News war doch einfach nur, dass sich ein Entwickler positiv zu Mantle geäußert hat. Zu DirectX äußern sich schon seit Jahren Leute und fordern dringende Verbesserungen. Ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass unser hochgelobter PC zwar deutlich potenter im Vergleich zu Konsolen ist, dies sich aber im Verhältnis betrachtet kaum in besserer Optik wiederspiegelt?

Wenn man sich das Bildchen zu Mantle ansieht, unterscheidet sich die Struktur auch nicht wesentlich von DirectX. Auch hier hat man on top die Anwendung, DirectX als Schnittstelle, den Treiber und schließlich die Hardware. DirectX gibt es nun schon eine ganze Weile und dementsprechend dümpeln da mitunter auch noch Dinge rum, die vor ein paar Jahren vielleicht gut waren, heute aber eher als Bremsklotz dienen. Auch weiß ich nicht, inwiefern der ganze Kram mit dem Windows-Kernel und dem Treibermodell verbacken ist. Das ändert man nicht mal eben so. AMD bietet mit Mantle halt eine Alternative an, die anscheinend durchaus bessere Ergebnisse liefern kann. Eventuell entsteht ein Teil bereits allein durch das Vermeiden von DirectX und den entsprechenden Treiberschnittstellen, und weniger weil neue Hardwarefeatures genutzt werden. Es reicht ja schon, wenn die vorhandenen Features effizienter genutzt werden können, um einen Performancevorteil zu erhalten. Das ist jetzt allerdings Spekulation meinerseits, ich habe leider keinen Zugang zu Details über Mantle und der Implementierung um das zu untersuchen. Und in Marektingsprech kann man so etwas durchaus schon mal als "hardwarenah" bezeichnen...

Es gab und gibt aber durchaus Extensions in der Hardware, die nicht über DirectX zur Verfügung stehen, solche könnten mit Mantle natürlich leichter nutzbar gemacht werden. Wie gesagt, ohne genauere Infos zu dem Kram ist das hier eh alles mehr oder weniger orakeln...

Und zu dem teilweise wüsten Einwerfen irgendwelcher Begriffe möchte ich mich eigentlich gar nicht weiter äußern (AVX zum Beschleunigen der iGPU? NVAPI? )


----------



## Gast1655586602 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



RedVapor schrieb:


> Da ja laut deiner Aussagen 20%Mehrleistung nich spürbar ist gibt es sowieso keinen Leistungstechnischen unterscheid zwischen AMD und NV.



Moment, das müssen wir wieder klären, weil ihr meine Texte nicht alle lest:

Meiner Ansicht nach besteht kein merklicher Unterschied im Unteren Bereich bei (AMD):
20 -> 24 FPS 
30 -> 36 FPS 
40 -> 48 FPS

SOWIE

Oberer Bereich
60 -> 72 FPS+

Der einzige Punkt, an dem man die Mehrleistung wirklich spürt ist, wenn man von 50 auf 60 FPS mit VSYNC spielbares und ruckelfreies Spielen hat. Ansonsten merkt man den Unterschied nicht sonderlich, das war mein Ansatzpunkt!

Bei Multi-GPU wären es evtl. noch die Grenze um über 30 FPS zu kommen, damit keine/weniger Mikroruckler entstehen. Dann ist das SLI-System für die Aufgabe aber schon unterdimensioniert(!) und sollte eher aufgerüstet werden. 




RedVapor schrieb:


> Selbst due hochgelobte Titan war nur (nich spürbare) 20% vor der 7970.
> Daher ist der Mehrpreis bei NV nicht gerechtfertigt.



Das ist ja die Illusion, der sich viele User hingeben. Die HD7970 ist eben nicht gleichschnell mit der Titan, sondern *nur im Bestfall* in den "wenigen" Mantle-Games. Ansonsten würde sie gegenüber der Titan immer noch bei -20% Leistung (dein wert) bei allem anderen Szenarion abschneiden. Das ist ein kritischer Faktor und mehr Marketing als alles andere. Scheint zu funktionieren 




bingo88 schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht, wie hier überhaupt so ein Geflame entstehen kann.



Ich auch nicht, dennoch bin ich dir dankbar! Wenigstens einer der ein paar neue Punkt in die Diskussion bringt!




bingo88 schrieb:


> Der Inhalt der News war doch einfach nur, dass sich ein Entwickler positiv zu Mantle geäußert hat. Zu DirectX äußern sich schon seit Jahren Leute und fordern dringende Verbesserungen. Ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass unser hochgelobter PC zwar deutlich potenter im Vergleich zu Konsolen ist, dies sich aber im Verhältnis betrachtet kaum in besserer Optik wiederspiegelt?



Ich sehe das anders. Vielmehr wirft der Entwickler nicht nachvollziehbare Aussagen in den Raum, die niemand überprüfen kann. Dieses "nicht unrealistisch" ist eine reine politische Antwort und kann in alle Richtungen ausgelegt werden.

Sind es *"immer"* 20% Mehrleistung?
Sind es *"teilweise"* 20% Mehrleistung?
Sind es *"durchscnnittliche"* 20% Mehrleistung?
Sind es *"maximal"* 20% Mehrleistung?

Das ist viel zu vage! Wenn schon Zahlen genannt werden, dann wenigstens auf einer soliden Basis.




bingo88 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich das Bildchen zu Mantle ansieht, unterscheidet sich die Struktur auch nicht wesentlich von DirectX. Auch hier hat man on top die Anwendung, DirectX als Schnittstelle, den Treiber und schließlich die Hardware. DirectX gibt es nun schon eine ganze Weile und dementsprechend dümpeln da mitunter auch noch Dinge rum, die vor ein paar Jahren vielleicht gut waren, heute aber eher als Bremsklotz dienen. Auch weiß ich nicht, inwiefern der ganze Kram mit dem Windows-Kernel und dem Treibermodell verbacken ist. Das ändert man nicht mal eben so. AMD bietet mit Mantle halt eine Alternative an, die anscheinend durchaus bessere Ergebnisse liefern kann. Eventuell entsteht ein Teil bereits allein durch das Vermeiden von DirectX und den entsprechenden Treiberschnittstellen, und weniger weil neue Hardwarefeatures genutzt werden. Es reicht ja schon, wenn die vorhandenen Features effizienter genutzt werden können, um einen Performancevorteil zu erhalten. Das ist jetzt allerdings Spekulation meinerseits, ich habe leider keinen Zugang zu Details über Mantle und der Implementierung um das zu untersuchen.



Jaein!
Zwischen Mantle und DirectX gibt es im Konzept schon gravierende Unterschiede. 

Während DirectX eher "Top-Down" von der Anwendung aus agiert und dabei über Umwege wie Betriebssystem und Treiber muss (Overhead = Verwaltungsaufwand), geht Mantle laut AMD den umgekehrten Weg "Bodom-Up" von der Grafikkarte aus und überspringt ein paar Stufen (Umgehungsstraße). 

Wenn man den AMD-Folien glaubt, ist Mantle direkt in den Treiber eingebunden (oder umgekehrt) und ermöglicht den Programmen direkt mit der Grafikkarte über die API zu kommunizieren. Das reduziert den Overhead (wieviel ist unbekannt!) und bringt am Ende mehr Leistung. 

Soweit die Theorie! Bedauerlicherweise hat AMD und ihre Partner nicht ein Wort darüber verloren wie sie das anstellen. Mantle soll DirectX wohl ersetzen. Sofern AMD nur einzelne Features von DirectX verbessert, kommen am Ende aber keine 20% Mehrleistung heraus, weil dann wieder die umständlichen Wege, wie oben beschrieben, genommen werden müssen. 

--> Das könnte am Ende sogar langsamer sein als DirectX selbst, weil erhöhter Kommunikationsbedarf entsteht. Von möglichen Bugs reden wir besser erst garnicht.




bingo88 schrieb:


> Und in Marektingsprech kann man so etwas durchaus schon mal als "hardwarenah" bezeichnen...



Das hat in diesem Zusammenhang nichts mit Marketing zu tun, es ist hardwarenahe. Nur der Knackpunkt kommt erst noch:
-anders als Johan Anderson und AMD großmäulig verkünden "die Türen wären für Nvidia offen" ... ist eben genau das nicht der Fall. 

*Mantle baut auf GCN auf und umgekehrt!*

Wenn sich Nvidia hier einklingen sollte, werden sie niemals dieselbe Leistung erzielen als eine AMD-Karte. Selbst wenn Nvidia es hinbekäme, wären sie trotzdem der Gnade von AMD ausgesetzt.

--> Am Ende läuft es auf ein Hase-Igel-Spiel hinaus, in dem Nvidia nur verlieren kann. Sobald AMD auch nur die kleinste Kleinigkeit ändert, hat Nvidia den Salat. 

*Bestes Beispiel wäre wie bei TressFX:*
1.) AMD ändert etwas (u.U. heimlich)
2.) Nvidia muss reagien, kann aber nicht agieren - weil erst einmal das Problem und die Ursache gesucht werden muss
3.) Zeit vergeht und die Kunden werden sauer - fühlen sich alleine gelassen
4.) Schlechte PR für Nvidia, obwohl es garnicht ihre Schuld ist
5.) Ruf wird geschädigt, weil angeblich alle Nvidia-Produkte [*bitte selbst einsetzen*] sind

Also bei allem Respekt, auf diesen Teufelskreislauf wird sich Nvidia niemals einlassen. TressFx ist nur eine Funktion und jetzt stelle man sich eimal eine ganze API vor...! Eher programmieren sie selbst eine API, was aber ebenso unwahrscheinlich ist. 




bingo88 schrieb:


> Es gab und gibt aber durchaus Extensions in der Hardware, die nicht über DirectX zur Verfügung stehen, solche könnten mit Mantle natürlich leichter nutzbar gemacht werden. Wie gesagt, ohne genauere Infos zu dem Kram ist das hier eh alles mehr oder weniger orakeln...



Prinzipiell kann man alles erweitern. Nvidia macht das aktuell im großen Stil mit OpenGL. Einzelne Extensions oder Funktionen sind natürlich jederzeit machbar. Die direkte Umsetzung in Mantle steht aber, wie du gesagt hast, momentan in den Sternen. Das ist eigentlich was mich ärgert und wil irgendwelche Zahlen und Zuwächse ohne konkrete Basis von der Mantle-Fraktion in den Raum geworfen werden.




bingo88 schrieb:


> Und zu dem teilweise wüsten Einwerfen irgendwelcher Begriffe möchte ich mich eigentlich gar nicht weiter äußern (AVX zum Beschleunigen der iGPU? NVAPI? )


 
AVX2 ist nicht für iGPU, sondern für den CPU-Part. MIr ging es darum, dass Intel mit Befehlserweiterungen vergleichbar mit MMX und 3dnow! (AMD) in Spielen und Programmen durchaus Mehrleistung erzielen könnte.

Zitat:
"Intel selbst verspricht jedenfalls die Beschleunigung von diversen Multimediaanwendungen, insbesondere Spielen, Audio- und Video-Bearbeitung." -AVX2 in Spielen, PCGH

Quelle: 
AVX2 im Detail: Der erweiterte Befehlssatz für Ivy-Bridge-Nachfolger Haswell


Intel unterstützt AVX2 seit Haswell und AMD wird AVX2 vermutlich mit dem Steamroller-Nachfolger Excavator herausbringen:

Quelle:
AMD Excavator: Steamroller-Nachfolger soll AVX2 unterstützen
_________________________
*Noch ganz kurz zu NVAPI:*
-NVAPI ist keineswegs gleichwertig mit Mantle, das habe ich auch nie behauptet! Es ging mir viel mehr darum, dass Nvidia ebenfalls hardware-nahe APIs hat und diese bei Wunsch ausbauen könnte. Das passt ihnen momentan nur nicht ins Konzept, da sie völlig andere Wege gehen.

-NVAPI ist sehr minimalistisch und wird zum Beispiel beim Invidia Inspektor genutzt um die Werte direkt von der Grafikkarte auszulesen... (=hardwarenahe)

-NVAPI hat keinen eigenen Renderpfad und ist dafür auch nicht gedacht. Man kann ein paar Funktionen/Features damit umsetzen, aber es ist nicht so flexibel wie CUDA. Den meisten ist nicht einmal bekannt, dass es diese Schnittstelle überhaupt gibt.


_--- Wir sollten uns aber nicht zu stark auf dieses Randgebiet konzentieren, da alleine die Nennung von AMD/Nvidia schon wieder alle Trolle und Fanboys aus dem Keller holt. --- _


----------



## Locuza (21. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Schaue dir doch bitte einfach die PDF und am besten das ganze Video von Johan an. 
Ich kann dein Problem überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. 
Gott der gute Mann hat seine Einschätzung abgeliefert und du zerpflückst das seit mehreren Seiten.

Mantle ist grob so aufgebaut wie jede andere API auch, Anwendung, API, Treiber, Hardware. 
Bloß gibt es bei vielen Zwischenschritten weniger Abstraktionen und mehr Kontrolle. 

Mantle soll DX auch nicht ersetzen.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Locuza schrieb:


> Schaue dir doch bitte einfach die PDF und am besten das ganze Video von Johan an.
> Ich kann dein Problem überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.



Du kannst oder willst es nicht nachvollziehen? 
Johan Anderson und die restlichen Mantle-Partner lassen sehr viele unterschiedliche Aussagen fallen. Viele davon sind sehr theoretisch. Das klingt zwar gut, aber theoretisch ist immer alles toll. Praktische Fragen über Leistung und Implementierung werden immer weggewischt oder ausgewichen.

Natürlich lobt Johan Anderson Mantle über den Klee. Wenn man so tief in einem Projekt ist, wird man den Teufel tun und etwas schlechtes darüber sagen. Ich lese mich auch nicht umsonst in hunderte Quellen und zusätzlich noch durch deren PDFs durch. Wenn AMD/DICE mich als Kunde gewinnen möchte, müssen sie schon die Fakten auf den Tisch legen...




Locuza schrieb:


> Gott der gute Mann hat seine Einschätzung abgeliefert und du zerpflückst das seit mehreren Seiten.



Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob du hier jetzt Johan Anderson oder den Nixxes-Entwickler meinst. Aufgrund der News gehe ich auf den Letzteren ein. 

Die Einschätzung ist nur ein Informationsfetzen. Die wirklich wichtigen Infos fehlen da einfach. Es wird mit keiner Silbe erwähnt wie diese 20% Mehrleistung praktisch zustande kommen. Wie viel ein Programmierer in Mantle stecken muss um auf diesen Wert zu kommen, ist das große Geheimnis. 

Wäre ich ein Entwickler für die großen Studios, würde mich gerade das brennend interessieren. 

Auch finde ich es nicht gerade schön, dass alles hinter verschlossenen Türen geschieht. Wenn AMD es richtig machen wollte, würden sie alle nahmhaften Entwickler einladen und sich deren Wünsche zu Herzen nehmen. Nur so könnten mehrere Sichtweisen und Ideen von vorne herein in Mantle eingebracht werden.

--> Nachträglich kann man zwar noch etwa ändern, aber das kann unter Umständen sehr unangenehm für den Programmierer werden. Dann muss er nämlich an alles selbst Hand anlegen. Das ist auch die "Verantwortung", von der AMD immer bei Mantle spricht.

In der Industrie haben die wenisten Programmierer Spielraum dafür, weil sie ständig die Uhr mit Terminen und das eigene Budget im Nacken haben. 




Locuza schrieb:


> Mantle ist grob so aufgebaut wie jede andere API auch, Anwendung, API, Treiber, Hardware.
> *Bloß* gibt es bei vielen Zwischenschritten weniger Abstraktionen und mehr Kontrolle.



Mantle geht ein komlett anderen Weg als die etablierten APIs. Das kann man auf hunderte von Arten umsetzen. Jede davon hat unterschiedliche Vor- und Nachteile. 

-Weniger Abstraktionen heißt eigentlich es "sollte" einfacher werden.

-Mehr Kontrolle ist eher der Unterton für: "Es muss alles von Hand justiert und angepasst werden"
Das ist genau das Gegenteil von "einfacher & schneller"

Die Sache ist nämlich die, dass du für alle Einstellungen doppelt und dreifach kontrollieren musst. Machst du nämlich Fehler, rächt sich das äußerst böse. Dann fliegt dir im schlimmsten Fall die ganze Funktion auseinander. Bei riesigen Programmen wie Spielen hat man mehrer zig-tausende von Programmierzeilen, evtl. sogar Millionen. Viel Spaß bei der Fehlersuche!




Locuza schrieb:


> Mantle soll DX auch nicht ersetzen.


 
Vielleicht schaust du dir hingegen einmal die offiziellen Folien an, bevor du etwas behauptest:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also da steht *eindeutig*:
_"Frostbite 3 will render natively with Mantle on Windows. Used instead of DirectX 11 on compatible Radeon GPUs"_

Das heißt Mantle hat eigene Renderpfade und dürfte daher komplett unabhängig von DirectX sein. Da DICE quasi die Hand über Mantle hat, dürfte das auch allgemein gültig sein.


----------



## bingo88 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



> Während DirectX eher "Top-Down" von der Anwendung aus agiert und dabei  über Umwege wie Betriebssystem und Treiber muss (Overhead =  Verwaltungsaufwand), geht Mantle laut AMD den umgekehrten Weg "Bodom-Up"  von der Grafikkarte aus und überspringt ein paar Stufen  (Umgehungsstraße).


Das habe ich in keiner Folie gesehen und entspricht auch nicht diesem Erde-Bildchen. Die sind beim Design von Mantle sicherlich von der HW ausgegangen, um diese effizienter zu nutzen, aber aus dem Bild geht ganz klar hervor: App -> Mantle API -> Treiber -> Hardware.



> Wenn man den AMD-Folien glaubt, ist Mantle direkt in den Treiber  eingebunden (oder umgekehrt) und ermöglicht den Programmen direkt mit  der Grafikkarte über die API zu kommunizieren. Das reduziert den  Overhead (wieviel ist unbekannt!) und bringt am Ende mehr Leistung.


Ja was denn nun, Treiber oder API?! Mantle nutzt Schnittstellen im Treiber, um mit der HW zu kommunizieren, ist aber eine separate API (wie DX, siehe oben).



> Das hat in diesem Zusammenhang nichts mit Marketing zu tun, es ist hardwarenahe. Nur der Knackpunkt kommt erst noch:
> -anders als Johan Anderson und AMD großmäulig verkünden "die Türen wären  für Nvidia offen" ... ist eben genau das nicht der Fall.


Da Mantle Abstraktionsschicht zur HW ist, muss ein anderer Hersteller "nur" ein entsprechendes Treiberinterface liefern. Ob das mit der HW harmoniert steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt, das Problem gibt es aber auch bei OpenGL/DX. Ich will ja nicht behaupten, dass dabei unbedingt gute Ergebnisse herumkommen, aber rein technisch ist es sicherlich machbar.



> AVX2 ist nicht für iGPU, sondern für den CPU-Part. MIr ging es darum,  dass Intel mit Befehlserweiterungen vergleichbar mit MMX und 3dnow!  (AMD) in Spielen und Programmen durchaus Mehrleistung erzielen könnte.


Da sollte man sich aber jetzt nicht den riesen Vorteil bei Spielen herhoffen. Die meiste Arbeit beim Rendering hat die GPU, der nutzt AVX nichts. Es ist in anderen Bereichen einer sicherlich Engine hilfreich, wo z.B. Vektoroperationen auf der CPU anfallen, hat aber jetzt erst mal mit der Rendering-API nichts zu tun. Abgesehen davon zieht AMD mit der Extension vermutlich auch nach, wobei man ja sagen muss, dass CPU-technisch AMD momentan nihct so konkurrenzfähig ist, die kleinen Modelle mit APU vielleicht mal ausgenommen.



> Mantle soll DX auch nicht ersetzen.


Das habe ich aus den von dir verlinkten Folien aber auch etwas anders verstanden. Zumindest auf Systemen, die Mantle unterstützen, scheint man auf DX verzichten zu könen, für die anderen braucht man aber noch einen Fallbackpfad.


----------



## MaxRink (21. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Fail. Mantle übernimmt nur Teile, Audio etc geht weiterhin über DX.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Das habe ich in keiner Folie gesehen und entspricht auch nicht diesem Erde-Bildchen. Die sind beim Design von Mantle sicherlich von der HW ausgegangen, um diese effizienter zu nutzen, aber aus dem Bild geht ganz klar hervor: App -> Mantle API -> Treiber -> Hardware.



Ich bezog mich bei der Behauptung auf Aussagen von AMD/DICE direkt. Sie haben sehr viele Interviews gegeben und Präsentationen veranstaltet. Das ist bei mir hängen geblieben. 

Irgendwie ist es aber sehr wirr. An einigen Stellen dachte ich, AMD mache den Einruck als wären sie noch in der Planungsphase...




bingo88 schrieb:


> Ja was denn nun, Treiber oder API?! Mantle nutzt Schnittstellen im Treiber, um mit der HW zu kommunizieren, ist aber eine separate API (wie DX, siehe oben).



Das ist ja der Witz! AMD Mantle wird mal so mal so beschrieben, das liegt nicht an mir!

Es kommt wohl stark darauf an, welche Funktion angesprochen wird. Da AMD und DICE keine Details nennen, hängt das Ganze in der Luft. Solche Zustände machen mich wahnsinnig!




bingo88 schrieb:


> Da Mantle Abstraktionsschicht zur HW ist, muss ein anderer Hersteller "nur" ein entsprechendes Treiberinterface liefern. Ob das mit der HW harmoniert steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt, das Problem gibt es aber auch bei OpenGL/DX. Ich will ja nicht behaupten, dass dabei unbedingt gute Ergebnisse herumkommen, aber rein technisch ist es sicherlich machbar.



Wie gesagt, es ist durchaus mögilch, nur macht es wenig Sinn. Eine eigene API-Lösung, die auf die spezielle Architektur der eigenen Grafikserie beruht, würde schon eher passen. 

Die Aussage von Johan Anderson, man würde Nvidia jederzeit die Türen offen halten, sind blanker Hohn. OK, ich gebe ihm soviel, dass er es zumindest als starken Wunsch empfindet und das nicht zwangsweise negativ meint. 

Im Netz häufen sich aber Meinungen, Mantle würde ohne Unterstützung der großen drei Intel, Microsoft und Nvidia genauso vor sich hindümpeln wie beispielsweise PhysX und TressFX. Dieser Meinung schließe ich mich ebenfalls an.




bingo88 schrieb:


> Da sollte man sich aber jetzt nicht den riesen Vorteil bei Spielen herhoffen. Die meiste Arbeit beim Rendering hat die GPU, der nutzt AVX nichts. Es ist in anderen Bereichen einer sicherlich Engine hilfreich, wo z.B. Vektoroperationen auf der CPU anfallen, hat aber jetzt erst mal mit der Rendering-API nichts zu tun. Abgesehen davon zieht AMD mit der Extension vermutlich auch nach, wobei man ja sagen muss, dass CPU-technisch AMD momentan nihct so konkurrenzfähig ist, die kleinen Modelle mit APU vielleicht mal ausgenommen.



Das stimmt auch. Die AVX2-Thematik war auch nur für den CPU-Bereich interessant. Intel hat damit hohe zweistellige Zuwächse bei AVX2-optimierten Programmen. Bei Spielen müsste man das erst noch sehen. Das wären wohl nur Sonderfälle, aber indirekt ist das Mantle ja auch. 

Es war auch mehr ein Hinweis, dass 20% im CPU-Bereich garnichts sind. Intel hat so gesehen im Prozessorebereich die absolute Dominant. Das "kleine gallische Dorf" APU von AMD wird die Bastion gegen den Riesen auch nicht ewig halten können. Dafür ist Intel zu verbissen auf iGPU und nutzt den eigenen Fertigungsvorteil gnadenlos aus.




bingo88 schrieb:


> Das habe ich aus den von dir verlinkten Folien aber auch etwas anders verstanden. Zumindest auf Systemen, die Mantle unterstützen, scheint man auf DX verzichten zu könen, für die anderen braucht man aber noch einen Fallbackpfad.


 
Auf diesen Punkt bezogen, bin ich mir noch unsicher! Die Aussagen gehen teilweise so weit auseinander...
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es mindestens zwei Versionen von Mantle gibt. Ein kompletter Ersatz als eigenständige API und eine Version, die sich irgendwie an Direct3D (DirectX) hängt. 

Ein Fallback wäre eine Möglichkeit. Es kann aber auch sein, dass AMD dort nur einzelne Funktionen von Mantle in DirectX genutzt werden. Dann wechselt Mantle von Bottom-Up auf das Top-Down-Modell von Microsoft und nutzt deren Pfade. Am oberen Ende wäre dann die spezifische APP, die dann die normalen Wege von DX geht. 

Das würde zumindest erkären, wieso sich die Aussagen so widersprechen. 




MaxRink schrieb:


> Fail. Mantle übernimmt nur Teile, Audio etc geht weiterhin über DX.


 
Nicht zwangsweise!
AMD muss die Audioteile von DirectX ("DirectSound") nicht nutzen. Vorstellbar wäre auch, dass Mantle die vollen Features von TrueAudio beherrscht. Immerhin haben die neuen Radeons der R-Reihe einen eigenen Audio-Chip spendiert bekommen. Speziell die R9-290(X) und die R7-260X, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe. AMD sollte damit nicht unbedingt abhängig von Microsoft sein.

Da wir darüber aber fast keine Informationen haben, ist das reine Spekulation.


----------



## Skysnake (21. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Das ist ja die Illusion, der sich viele User hingeben. Die HD7970 ist eben nicht gleichschnell mit der Titan, sondern *nur im Bestfall* in den "wenigen" Mantle-Games. Ansonsten würde sie gegenüber der Titan immer noch bei -20% Leistung (dein wert) bei allem anderen Szenarion abschneiden. Das ist ein kritischer Faktor und mehr Marketing als alles andere. Scheint zu funktionieren


WTF! 

Ok, wenn man durch MAntle 20% Mehrperformance bekommt, dann ist das zu vernachlässigen, wenn die GTX Titan aber 20% schneller ist als die 7970, dann ist die einfach besser!

Ähm ja... Weil nvidia 20% Leistungsplus einfach besser sind als von AMD oder wie?



> Ich sehe das anders. Vielmehr wirft der Entwickler nicht nachvollziehbare Aussagen in den Raum, die niemand überprüfen kann. Dieses "nicht unrealistisch" ist eine reine politische Antwort und kann in alle Richtungen ausgelegt werden.


Vielleicht ist dir schon aufgefallen, aber eigentlich bist du der Einzige, der die Aussage nicht nachvollziehen kann....



> Soweit die Theorie! Bedauerlicherweise hat AMD und ihre Partner nicht ein Wort darüber verloren wie sie das anstellen. Mantle soll DirectX wohl ersetzen. Sofern AMD nur einzelne Features von DirectX verbessert, kommen am Ende aber keine 20% Mehrleistung heraus, weil dann wieder die umständlichen Wege, wie oben beschrieben, genommen werden müssen.
> 
> --> Das könnte am Ende sogar langsamer sein als DirectX selbst, weil erhöhter Kommunikationsbedarf entsteht. Von möglichen Bugs reden wir besser erst garnicht.


come on, in JEDER Software sind hunderte von Fehlern... Deswegen gilt ja der Grundsatz "Fail early, fail often"....

Wenn mir irgend eine Funktion direkt um die Ohren fliegt, dann ist das voll ok. Besser als wenn irgendwas von der Software/Treiber zurechtgebogen wird, und es dann in 99,99% der Fälle funktioniert....

Und ansonsten gibt es Debugger...




> Das hat in diesem Zusammenhang nichts mit Marketing zu tun, es ist hardwarenahe. Nur der Knackpunkt kommt erst noch:
> -anders als Johan Anderson und AMD großmäulig verkünden "die Türen wären für Nvidia offen" ... ist eben genau das nicht der Fall.
> 
> *Mantle baut auf GCN auf und umgekehrt!*
> ...


Das ist immer Verhandlungssache, wieviel Mitspracherecht man bekommt. Was du hier machst sind schon wieder Horrorgeschichten auspacken. Welche Gründe kannst du denn benennen, die dich zu der Annahme bringen? AMD war in der Vergangenheit im Gegensatz zu nVidia eigentlich immer ein fairer Vertragspartner...



> *Bestes Beispiel wäre wie bei TressFX:*
> 1.) AMD ändert etwas (u.U. heimlich)
> 2.) Nvidia muss reagien, kann aber nicht agieren - weil erst einmal das Problem und die Ursache gesucht werden muss
> 3.) Zeit vergeht und die Kunden werden sauer - fühlen sich alleine gelassen
> ...


Come on! Was ist dass denn für ein Bullshit schon wieder? Der Souce-Code für TressFX ist offen... AMD hat doch selbst Beispielcode ins Netz gestellt...

Und noch was, was du in einem der vorherigen Posts abgelassen hasts. TressFX hat auch keinen "Vendor-Lock" das Ding ist auf einer offenen standardisierten API Aufgebaut. Wenn nVidia es nicht schafft sich an die SPecs zu halten, dann ist das halt so. Aber das ist ja immer ein Problem bei nVidia. Die sehen sich als Nabel der Welt und halten sich nur an Specs, wenn Sie denken, dass sie das müssten. Wenn nicht, dann halt nicht...




TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Du kannst oder willst es nicht nachvollziehen?
> Johan Anderson und die restlichen Mantle-Partner lassen sehr viele unterschiedliche Aussagen fallen. Viele davon sind sehr theoretisch. Das klingt zwar gut, aber theoretisch ist immer alles toll. Praktische Fragen über Leistung und Implementierung werden immer weggewischt oder ausgewichen.
> 
> Natürlich lobt Johan Anderson Mantle über den Klee. Wenn man so tief in einem Projekt ist, wird man den Teufel tun und etwas schlechtes darüber sagen. *Ich lese mich auch nicht umsonst in hunderte Quellen und zusätzlich noch durch deren PDFs durch.* Wenn AMD/DICE mich als Kunde gewinnen möchte, müssen sie schon die Fakten auf den Tisch legen...


Sorry, aber WIE BESCHEUERT! ist denn das bitte?

Schau dir das PDF doch einfach an meine Fresse....

In dem wird so manches widerlegt, was du hier seit zich Seiten an Bullshit verbreitest...

Sorry, aber du willst gar keine Infos, weil du dann nicht mehr trollen kannst. Und ja, das mein ich jetzt auch wirklich so! Man bringt dir Links und Beweise, udn du kommst mit einem "mimimi ich les das jetzt nicht" daher. Hallo!!! Noch jemand zuhause?



> Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob du hier jetzt Johan Anderson oder den Nixxes-Entwickler meinst. Aufgrund der News gehe ich auf den Letzteren ein.
> 
> Die Einschätzung ist nur ein Informationsfetzen. Die wirklich wichtigen Infos fehlen da einfach. Es wird mit keiner Silbe erwähnt wie diese 20% Mehrleistung praktisch zustande kommen. Wie viel ein Programmierer in Mantle stecken muss um auf diesen Wert zu kommen, ist das große Geheimnis.
> 
> ...


Mantle ist auch von DICE mitentwickelt worden. Klar das man da nicht alles sofort raus posaunt, das habe ich dir jetzt schon mehrfach erklärt, du hast es aber ja immer geflissentlich ignoriert....

Und ansonsten, meld dich als Entwickler eines Studios bei AMD bzgl. Mantle, dann wirste auch Einblicke bekommen...

So "unbekannte Studios" haben es ja auch geschafft. Darüber haste dich ja aufgeregt....

Also geh zu AMD und frag nach. Sie haben ja auch selbst mal irgendwo gesagt, dass sich die Entwickler bei Ihnen melden sollen. Ich find nur keinen Link mehr dazu, muss in einem Stream gefallen sein die Aussage.




> Die Sache ist nämlich die, dass du für alle Einstellungen doppelt und dreifach kontrollieren musst. Machst du nämlich Fehler, rächt sich das äußerst böse. Dann fliegt dir im schlimmsten Fall die ganze Funktion auseinander. Bei riesigen Programmen wie Spielen hat man mehrer zig-tausende von Programmierzeilen, evtl. sogar Millionen. Viel Spaß bei der Fehlersuche!


Siehe oben "Fail early, fail often"


Und noch was zu deinem Mantle ist REIN für GCN:



> AMD Mantle: Microsoft war vorab informiert, AMD offen für Gespräche mit Nvidia
> Koduri ergänzt: "Wir sind vielen Möglichkeiten gegenüber offen, was  Mantle betrifft. Wir sind offen für Offenheit, wir sind offen dafür, ein  Standard zu sein. Wie es sich entwickeln wird, wenn unser Konkurrent zu  uns kommt und sagt 'Wir wollen mit Mantle kompatibel sein'? Das ist ein  Gespräch, dem wir nicht ausweichen würden." Da Mantle mit Hilfe von  Spiele-Entwicklern entworfen wurde, sei es auch nicht auf eine einzige  Architektur festgelegt.



Und aus dem PDF, dass du dich weigerst zu lesen:


> Mantle is designed to be a thin hardware abstraction
> ‒Not tied to AMD’s GCN architecture
> ‒Forward compatible
> ‒Extensions for architecture- and platform-specific functionality
> ...


Seite 33 im verlinkten PDF...


Wie wäre es also einfach mal die Quellen, die man dir gibt zu lesen, anstatt fortlaufend irgendwelchen schon längst widerlegten BULLSHIT zu verbreiten!


----------



## bingo88 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Zumal ich bis jetzt von Mantle auch nur was als alternative Grafikschnittstelle gehört habe. Dass Audio und der andere Krams, der bei DX dabei ist, dadurch abgelöst werden sollen, bezweifel ich jetzt mal. Geht wohl eher um Direct3D...



> Das ist ja der Witz! AMD Mantle wird mal so mal so beschrieben, das liegt nicht an mir!
> 
> Es kommt wohl stark darauf an, welche Funktion angesprochen wird. Da AMD  und DICE keine Details nennen, hängt das Ganze in der Luft. Solche  Zustände machen mich wahnsinnig!


Ja, die Informationsgüte ist dürftig, das streitet wohl niemand ab. Aber aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, ohne API direkt an den Treiber halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.



> Wie gesagt, es ist durchaus mögilch, nur macht es wenig Sinn. Eine  eigene API-Lösung, die auf die spezielle Architektur der eigenen  Grafikserie beruht, würde schon eher passen.


Du kannst das auch so sehen: Beide Hersteller unterstützen DirectX und OpenGL mit ihrer Hardware. Daraus könnte man schließen, dass zumindest die Funktionalität auf einem gewissen Level identisch sein muss. Wie der Kram im Treiber und der Hardware dann implementiert ist, ist ne andere Geschichte (z.B. Tile-based Rendering mit der Kyro II; war aber auch noch fixed-function pipeline, das haben wir ja heute nicht mehr).
Wie gesagt, wenn der Flaschenhals eher in der Architektur von DirectX liegt, dann kann man mit einer neuen API, die auf die Architektur moderner GPUs angepasst ist, bereits Mehrleistung erzielen. Das ist ja, was bei Konsolen passiert, die haben spezielle APIs. Ich habe auf der diesjährigen GDC Europe einen Vortrag zur dem Thema gehört (PS4).


----------



## Gast1655586602 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Zumal ich bis jetzt von Mantle auch nur was als alternative Grafikschnittstelle gehört habe. Dass Audio und der andere Krams, der bei DX dabei ist, dadurch abgelöst werden sollen, bezweifel ich jetzt mal. Geht wohl eher um Direct3D...



Wahrscheinlich, ja! ich hatte darüber auch nur MaxRink geantwortet, der es etwas rüde angesprochen hatte.

Momentan steht überhaupt noch nicht fest, welchem Umfang Mantle überhaupt hat. Wenn es wie bisher angenommen bereits in die Treiber einfließt, könnten da sämtliche AMD-Funktionen ebenfalls mit dabei sein.

TrueAudio, TressFX, Eyefinity und was AMD sonst noch im Petto hat, könnte da alles reinfließen. Das Mantle dann als eine Art "Gesamtpaket" daherkommt, wäre zumindest denkbar. Auf die Antwort bin ich sehr gespannt. Bei Battlefield 4 hört man von DICE nur, es gäb Dezember 2013 "einen Patch". Das wird dann auf jeden Fall die Grafik sein. 

Bis dahin müsste AMD auch die Treiber dafür aktualisieren. Vielleicht kann man in der finalen Version dann mehr Rückschlüsse ziehen. Microsoft wird danach die Füße auch nicht mehr ruhig halten können und wird früher oder später Direct3D modernisieren. Spätestens bei Windows 9 kommt sowiso wieder eine neue Version. Danach können wir auch sehen wie sich DirectX langfristig gegen Mantle bewährt. 




bingo88 schrieb:


> Ja, die Informationsgüte ist dürftig, das streitet wohl niemand ab. Aber aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, ohne API direkt an den Treiber halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.



Klang für mich auch ziemlich abenteuerlich und in erste Linie nach Neuland. Normalerweise sind doch die verschiedenen Schichten des Betriebssystems im Weg. Deshalb hat Microsoft ja ursprünglich DirectX und alle Anhänge entwickelt um diese zu umgehen. Wie weit Mantle durch diese Masse an alten Zöpfen durchkommt, wird sicher spannend. 




bingo88 schrieb:


> Du kannst das auch so sehen: Beide Hersteller unterstützen DirectX und OpenGL mit ihrer Hardware. Daraus könnte man schließen, dass zumindest die Funktionalität auf einem gewissen Level identisch sein muss. Wie der Kram im Treiber und der Hardware dann implementiert ist, ist ne andere Geschichte (z.B. Tile-based Rendering mit der Kyro II; war aber auch noch fixed-function pipeline, das haben wir ja heute nicht mehr).



Ohne zusätzliche Treiber unterstützt Microsoft nur das uralte OpenGL 1.1
Getting Started - OpenGL.org

Was die OpenGL-Treiber von AMD/Nvidia betrifft, dürfte Nvidia führen. Die Performance der Quadro- und Linux-Treiber sind sehr ausgereift und performant. AMD hingegen hat bessere OpenCL Treiber/Performance.

Bei der Architektur wird es schwieriger, denn Nvidia CUDA-Cores und AMD Stream Processor laufe nach komplett anderen Prinzipien. Zwar sind sich beide ähnlich, doch die Funktionsweise ist stark mit firmengeheimnissen beider Lager verbessert. Darüber dürfte keiner von beiden gerne Auskünfte geben.

Selbst unter der utopischen Annahme, man würde die jeweilige Architektur des Konkurrenten perfekt verstehen, würde die Emulation immer noch eine menge Leistung fressen. Das ist jetzt nur die Hardwareseite. Bei der Software gibt es ebenfalls enorme Unterschiede. Nvidia löst viele Aufgaben über CUDA oder lässt dieses als Zentrale Einheit walten. Darunter auch andere APIs!

Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen wie man sich mit dieser Struktur noch in Mantle einklingen soll. Das erzeugt doch nur wieder mehr Overhead, weil der Verwaltungsaufwand steigt. Am Ende bleibt von den +20% Mehrleistung hier in den News für Nvidia wieder nichts mehr übrig.

Die Situation stelle ich mir als Alptraum vor. 




bingo88 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn der Flaschenhals eher in der Architektur von DirectX liegt, dann kann man mit einer neuen API, die auf die Architektur moderner GPUs angepasst ist, bereits Mehrleistung erzielen. Das ist ja, was bei Konsolen passiert, die haben spezielle APIs. Ich habe auf der diesjährigen GDC Europe einen Vortrag zur dem Thema gehört (PS4).


 
Bei DirectX ist die Architektur der Software selbst nicht das Problem, sondern dass Microsoft sie überall ins System eingepflanzt hat. Überall werden die alten Zöpfe wegen Kompatibilitätszwecken mitgeschleppt. Eigentlich müsste MS die alten Version bis DX9 ausgliedern und eine neue Version nur mit DX10 aufwärts sauber neu entwickeln. 

Dabei noch das Treibermodell von Windows kompakter, flexibler und moderner gestalten und schon hätte DirectX wesentlich mehr Performance. Die alten Versionen könnte man separat emulieren (Sandbox / Virtuelle Maschine). Das sind erhebliche Änderungen und daher können diese nur mit einer neuen Windows-Version kommen. 

-Jedoch ist das alles ohne den Willen Microsofts reines Wunschdenken
__________________
Sofern man den Overhead reduzieren kann, sollte die Leistung selbstverständlich ansteigen. Die große Unbekannte ist aber:
*"Wie macht AMD dies?"*

In der News steht AMD würde den Overhead um 80% senken(!). Wahrscheinlich "bis zu" - allerdings ist die Zahl so utopisch hoch, dass es kaum vorstellbar ist. Ich warte tagtäglich auf die Meldung, die diese Sprünge erklärt.


----------



## bingo88 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



> Klang für mich auch ziemlich abenteuerlich und in erste Linie nach  Neuland. Normalerweise sind doch die verschiedenen Schichten des  Betriebssystems im Weg. Deshalb hat Microsoft ja ursprünglich DirectX  und alle Anhänge entwickelt um diese zu umgehen. Wie weit Mantle durch  diese Masse an alten Zöpfen durchkommt, wird sicher spannend.


Du kannst eine Anwendung (bzw. ein API) schon relativ direkt an den Treiber hängen, ohne dass da viel vom OS dazwischen ist. Das geht bei Windows-Treibern durchaus. Du hast dann einen relativ direkten Weg vom User- in den Kernelspace. Das Problem ist also nicht, dass so etwas nicht möglich wäre.



> Ohne zusätzliche Treiber unterstützt Microsoft nur das uralte OpenGL 1.1


Ja, aber das meinte ich ja auch gar nicht. Ohne Treiber läuft auch DirectX nicht bzw. nur eingeschränkt.



> Was die OpenGL-Treiber von AMD/Nvidia betrifft, dürfte Nvidia führen.  Die Performance der Quadro- und Linux-Treiber sind sehr ausgereift und  performant. AMD hingegen hat bessere OpenCL Treiber/Performance.


Das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen. Das liegt aber auch zum Teil daran, dass die Hersteller nicht immer Interesse daran haben, alles optimal zu unterstützen. Die "Wintel"-Box (Windows PC) war jahrelang der Gamingstandard und da war nun mal auch DirectX das Maß der Dinge. Warum dann Zeit und Geld in die Verbesserung des OpenGL Supports stecken? Nvidia hat ja CUDA, warum dann bei OpenCL optimieren?



> Bei der Architektur wird es schwieriger, denn Nvidia CUDA-Cores und AMD  Stream Processor laufe nach komplett anderen Prinzipien. Zwar sind sich  beide ähnlich, doch die Funktionsweise ist stark mit firmengeheimnissen  beider Lager verbessert. Darüber dürfte keiner von beiden gerne  Auskünfte geben.


Müssen sie ja auch nicht. Die Schnittstelle legt ja nur fest, was gemacht werden kann und wie sich das System verhalten soll. Wie diese Schnittstelle vom Hersteller implementiert wird, ist im Regelfall ihm überlassen. Das ist ja das schöne an Schnittstellen: man braucht sich in der Regel nicht um die Implementierung dahinter kümmern. Das gibt es ja z.B. auch bei ASIO-Treibern für Soundkarten.



> Selbst unter der utopischen Annahme, man würde die jeweilige Architektur  des Konkurrenten perfekt verstehen, würde die Emulation immer noch eine  menge Leistung fressen. Das ist jetzt nur die Hardwareseite. Bei der  Software gibt es ebenfalls enorme Unterschiede. Nvidia löst viele  Aufgaben über CUDA oder lässt dieses als Zentrale Einheit walten.  Darunter auch andere APIs!
> 
> Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen wie man sich mit dieser Struktur noch  in Mantle einklingen soll. Das erzeugt doch nur wieder mehr Overhead,  weil der Verwaltungsaufwand steigt. Am Ende bleibt von den +20%  Mehrleistung hier in den News für Nvidia wieder nichts mehr übrig.


Das hängt ja nur davon ab, wie Mantle wirklich aussieht. Wenn Mantle "nur" die Schnittstellen und Funktionsweise des Systems definiert, sieht die Sache nicht so schlecht aus. Dann verhält sich das im Prinzip wie DirectX oder OpenGL und das funktioniert ja auch mit verschiedenen Architekturen ohne größere Probleme.



> Bei DirectX ist die Architektur der Software selbst nicht das Problem,  sondern dass Microsoft sie überall ins System eingepflanzt hat. Überall  werden die alten Zöpfe wegen Kompatibilitätszwecken mitgeschleppt.  Eigentlich müsste MS die alten Version bis DX9 ausgliedern und eine neue  Version nur mit DX10 aufwärts sauber neu entwickeln.


Das ist ja ein berechtigter Kritikpunkt. Aber wenn Microsoft sich darum nicht kümmert, kann man ja AMD kaum einen Vorwurf machen, wenn sie sich selbst um eine Alternative bemühen, oder?


----------



## Skysnake (21. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Vergiss es, er kann oder will nicht verstehen, was APIs/Schnittstellen sind...

Daher versteht er auch nicht, dass man allein durch den Wechsel von Kernelspace Treibern hin zu Userspace viel Overhead eleminieren kann. Hab ich zwar inzwischen mehrfach gesagt, aber das wird ja wie vieles was nicht in das "AMD ist SCHEISE"-Schema passt gekonnt ignoriert...


----------



## RedVapor (21. November 2013)

Danke bingo für die Erklärung.  War sehr lehrreich für mich.


----------



## jelais99 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Das hängt ja nur davon ab, wie Mantle wirklich aussieht. Wenn Mantle "nur" die Schnittstellen und Funktionsweise des Systems definiert, sieht die Sache nicht so schlecht aus. Dann verhält sich das im Prinzip wie DirectX oder OpenGL und das funktioniert ja auch mit verschiedenen Architekturen ohne größere Probleme.


 
 Das ist aber der springende Punkt. DirectX und OpenGL sind aber abstrakter aufgebaut, so dass sie nicht so abhängig sind von den Architekturen. Mantle soll ja nun sehr hardwarenah arbeiten. Und da dürften unterschiedliche Architekturen die Funktionsweise schon beeinträchtigen.


----------



## Locuza (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Rebellion unterstützt Mantle-API von AMD mit hauseigener Asura-Spiel-Engine und Sniper Elite 3 | Planet 3DNow!



> Der britische Entwickler von Computerspielen _Rebellion_ hat  seine Unterstützung für die 3D-Programmierschnittstelle Mantle von AMD  bekanntgegeben. In enger Zusammenarbeit mit AMD soll das Mantle-Back-End  in die firmeneigenen Spiel-Engine „Asura” implementiert werden, die  somit nach „Frostbite 3″ von DICE und „Nitrous” von Oxide Games als  dritte die neue API nutzen können wird. Der CTO und Mitgründer von  Rebellion Chris Kingsley begründet die Entscheidung damit, dass man als  eines der führenden unabhängigen Entwicklerstudios stets die neuesten  Technologien nutzen wolle. Außerdem zeigt er sich von den Möglichkeiten  der neuen API begeistert, die sie für das PC-Gaming und die gesamte  Industrie biete.


Mhhh ob das jetzt ein neutraler Entwickler ist oder auch von AMD bezahlt?
Awww waaa, natürlich ein Partner und bezahlt, kann das niemals freiwillig machen. 


Aber mal im ernst, sogar schon 3 Engines mit Mantle als Renderpfad, wobei Rebellions Games wirklich nicht die besten darstellen. 
Aber egal, Support ist Support.

Edit:
Der ganze Blog-Eintrag:
http://www.rebellion.co.uk/blog/2013/11/21/rebellion-throws-weight-behind-amd-mantle



> "Our first Mantle supported title will of course be our flagship 2014 game, Sniper Elite 3.  *And although we can’t talk about them right now we can’t wait to reveal  even more titles with Mantle support in the next year.*"
> "*Supporting Mantle in all our future PC titles will play a big part  in what will be a huge year for Rebellion.* 2013 has been a hugely  exciting year for the studio, and 2014 is lining up to be even better."


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Es sind jetzt schon so viele Mantle-Spiele und Entwickler angekündigt, wie ich insgesamt erwartet hätte


----------



## Cook2211 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Da warst du aber pessimistisch


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da warst du aber pessimistisch


 Abwartend, würde ich sagen


----------



## Skysnake (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Es sind jetzt schon so viele Mantle-Spiele und Entwickler angekündigt, wie ich insgesamt erwartet hätte


 Mantle scheint auf jeden Fall GPU-PhysX in der Verbreitung recht schnell zu überflügeln.

In dem Tempo hätte ich nicht damit gerechnet. Es ist ja noch kein einziger Mantle Benchmark öffentlich. Ich hätte eher mit Q1, eher Q2 14 damit gerechnet, dass sich noch andere Entwickler melden, dass Sie Mantle nutzen.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Es ist ja noch kein einziger Mantle Benchmark öffentlich.



Ich denke mal, dass die geneigten Entwickler da etwas detailliertere Informationen von AMD bekommen, als die Öffentlichkeit. Und unter dem Gesichtspunkt ist das Interesse seitens der Entwickler zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt dann doch eher etwas verhalten. Es ist ja nicht so, als würden sich "die Großen" auf Mantle stürzen wie die Geier.


----------



## Skysnake (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Aus Marketinggesichtspunkten willste als DICE aber möglichst exklusiv dastehen, um dich in der "Mantle"-Sonne zu aalen.

Wie gesagt, ich bin übberrascht, das man schon so viele Zusagen vor dem Patch sieht. Ich hätte damit erst einige Zeit danach gerechnet, um eben den Mantle-Werbefaktor maximal für DICE aus zu schöpfen. Inzwischen kann man ja zu dem Schluss kommen, dass Sie nur noch einer von vielen sind die Mantle. nutzen werden. Also nichts, was man besonders positiv mit ihnen assozieren kann bzgl Vorteil gegenüber der Konkurrenz.

Weiste was ich meine?


----------



## Cook2211 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Ja, ich weiß, was du meinst.

Ich frage mich aber doch, ob das alles so richtig ist, wie AMD diese Sache handhabt. Das ist jetzt nur mal meine persönliche Meinung und meine eigenen Schlussfolgerungen:

AMD hat mit Mantle in technischer Hinsicht sicherlich etwas sehr interessantes auf die Beine gestellt. Und dennoch macht es auf mich den Eindruck eines Schnellschusses. Es wirkt unvorbereitet.

Klar, AMD lobt Mantle in den höchsten Tönen. Sie haben Mantle anhand von Präsentationsfolien in technischer Hinsicht auch genauer beleuchtet. Aber das Maßgebliche, das vorauf es ankommt, das verschweigen sie: Was bringt Mantle? Ich meine, wenn ich als Hersteller so was bringe, dann muss ich doch genau diese Frage dem geneigten Käufer von AMD Grafikkarten beantworten. Wie viel Fps _kann_ Mantle bringen?
Und wo sind Demos in denen man technisch mal richtig auf die Kacke haut? Man muss dem geneigten Käufer doch mit so was den Mund wässrig machen. Und AMD tut gar nichts. _Möglicherweise_, weil sie Mantle unbedingt auf den Markt drücken wollen, und selber noch gar keine "Feldtests" in petto haben!?

Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt: Das Thema Unterstützung der Entwickler. Wenn ein Hersteller so was wie Mantle entwickelt, und es der Öffentlichkeit vorstellt, dann müsste der Hersteller doch bei der Präsentation sagen: "Seht her, das ist Mantle, und Mantle wird von den, und den Entwicklern unterstützt und die, und die Spiele erscheinen in den nächsten 12 Monaten mit Mantle." Von AMD kommt diesbezüglich: nichts. Warum? Halten sie es einfach erst mal geheim? Das wäre unclever, denn man möchte Grafikkarten verkaufen und die Nachfrage danach doch schüren. Daraus könnte man schließen, dass sie noch gar nicht weitreichend mit den Entwicklern verhandelt haben, weil sie Mantle vorschnell auf den Markt drücken wollen.

Nicht zu vergessen AMD und DICE. DICE konzentriert sich scheinbar so auf Mantle, dass Bf4 in der DX Version unfertig ist. Den Release des Mantle Patches mussten sie sogar verschieben. Auch hier scheint es so, als hätte AMD etwas vorschnell gehandelt und jetzt wird hektisch versucht, dass erste Mantle Game auf den Markt zu bringen. Auch das ist irgendwie dumm gelaufen. Ich meine, wenn ich viel Presserummel um so was wie Mantle mache, dann muss ich als Hersteller doch dafür sorgen, dass zumindest mal ein einziges Spiel vorhanden ist, welches die Stärken der neuen API zeigt. Auch hier gibt es: nichts. Das ganze scheint vorschnell passiert zu sein. Und zwar so vorschnell, dass DICE kaum Zeit hat, um Mantle in Bf4 zu integrieren und Bf4 erst mal fehlerfrei fertig zu stellen.

Das ist jetzt nur mal meine bescheidene Einschätzung zu Mantle, und ist weder abwertend gegenüber Mantle als solches, noch abwertend gegenüber AMD gemeint. 

Lange rede, kurzer Sinn: Findet ihr nicht, dass AMD das Thema Mantle aktuell äußerst unglücklich betreibt? Und denkt ihr nicht, dass AMD möglicherweise Mantle vorschnell und unvorbereitet auf den Markt drückt?


----------



## Skysnake (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Naja, das wird von DICE ausgegangen sein.

Die haben halt den Veröffentlichungstermin, den Sie sich in den Kopf gesetzt haben, und damit aus die Maus. Da muss das Ding halt kommen. Also so früh wie nur irgend möglich!

Klar, man hätte über MAntle noch den Schnabel halten können, aber man erhofft sich halt einen positiven Verkaufseffekt. Zudem war die GPU13 halt der Termin zur Vorstellung. Man hätte da sicherlich gern mehr gezeigt, aber du kannst Gift drauf nehmen, dass sich DICE für die Arbeit die Sie da rein gesteckt haben sich die Exklusivität des ersten Titels und der ersten Leistungsdaten usw hat sichern lassen. Mich würde es zumindest SEHR überraschen, wenn sich das Management bei denen nicht derartiges gesichert hat.

Ansonsten werden die Entwickler sicherlich mit AMD schon zu genüge sprechen, aber das wird halt alles unter strengstem NDA stehen, und da wird sich auch keiner trauen dieses zu ignorieren. 

Wer auch "der Kunde" ist, ist so ne Sache. Der Gamer ist eher weniger "der Kunde" denn andere Entwickler. Was Mantle genau kann, werden die meisten Leute eh nicht verstehen und interessiert viele auch gar nicht. Die wollen wissen, was am Ende bei raus kommt. Dafür muss DICE aber erstmal fertig werden. Wie gesagt, das wird so vertraglich sicher vereinbart sein.

Daher überrascht es mich ja auch, das aktuell schon so "viel" passiert. Eigentlich sollte das erst einige Zeit nach dem DICE sich als "KING" presentiert hat passieren.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Na ja, ich finde es halt nach außen hin einfach etwas unglücklich, wie AMD das alles handhabt, auch wenn ich, und wir alle hier, natürlich nicht wissen, wie es hinter den Kulissen aussieht.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wer auch "der Kunde" ist, ist so ne Sache. Der Gamer ist eher weniger "der Kunde" denn andere Entwickler. Was Mantle genau kann, werden die meisten Leute eh nicht verstehen und interessiert viele auch gar nicht. Die wollen wissen, was am Ende bei raus kommt. Dafür muss DICE aber erstmal fertig werden. Wie gesagt, das wird so vertraglich sicher vereinbart sein.


 
In der Werbung für die möglichen Käufer von AMD Grafikkarten macht es sich doch toll, wenn man sagen kann "Seht her, wir haben die tollste Technologie, mit der die Spiele 1000x besser und schöner laufen als bei der Konkurrenz". Pures, dummes Marketing, welches sich AMD im Moment dadurch gehen lässt.


----------



## Skysnake (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Klar wäre das toll, aber du vergisst DICE 

Für die ist halt nicht das Gleiche toll wie für AMD.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Hm. Ich weiß nicht. Bf4 verkauft sich doch sowieso, auch ohne Mantle.
Ich glaube auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es ein von DICE diktiertes NDA gibt.


----------



## Skysnake (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Das "Bessere ist der Feind des Guten" 

Es geht eigentlich immer besser.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



Locuza schrieb:


> Rebellion unterstützt Mantle-API von AMD mit hauseigener Asura-Spiel-Engine und Sniper Elite 3 | Planet 3DNow!
> 
> Mhhh ob das jetzt ein neutraler Entwickler ist oder auch von AMD bezahlt?
> Awww waaa, natürlich ein Partner und bezahlt, kann das niemals freiwillig machen.



*Oh mann, deine Aussage ist sowas von Falsch? Von wegen neutral:*
-Rebellion ist schon seit Ewigkeiten im AMD "Gaming Evolved"-Programm und *somit Partner von AMD*. 

_Steht sogar auf AMDs Homepage:_
Sniper Elite V2 (=Vorgänger)

Aktuell sehe ich fast nur Games deren Publisher ebenfalls Partner von AMD sind. Chris Roberts ist eine Ausnahme, da er keinen Publisher hat. Ab3r er nimmt auch, was er für sein Baby kriegen kann 




Locuza schrieb:


> Aber mal im ernst, sogar schon 3 Engines mit Mantle als Renderpfad, wobei Rebellions Games wirklich nicht die besten darstellen.
> Aber egal, Support ist Support.



Der Support muss aber noch gewaltig wachsen, wenn sich Mantle durchsetzen soll. Ohne Crytek, Epic Games und Valve sehe ich das nur als scher möglich. Wenn AMD Mantle aber mit "Gaming Evolved" vertreibt, wird die Liste mit der Zeit sicherlich länger.


*Ich komme jetzt noch einmal auf die 20% Mehrleistung zurück:*
-In anderen Foren wird lautstark nach Techdemos von Mantle gefordert.

Da es davon bisher keine verfügbaren Demos gibt, wollen die meisten User auf das Erscheinen des Mantle-Patch von BF4 warten. Ich halte das für nicht geeignet, denn Battlefield 4 wäre nur ein Spiel. An sich müsste man warten bis mehrere Games auf dem Markt sind und die durchschnittlichen Werte und verwendete Featuers vergleichen.

Nur so könnte verlässliche Ausagen über die aktuelle Leistungsfähigkeit von Mantle bekommen. Das sage ich unter dem Hintergrund, dass die Mehrleistung stark von der verwendeten Konfiguration (Hardware) und den entsprechenden Einstellungen (Software) abhängig ist. Je nachdem wie diese Ausfallen, hat man dann ein Spektrum von *"Keiner Mehrleistung"* bis zu *"Mehrleistung X"*.

Das dürfte auch stark von der verwendeten Engine und der Optimierungsarbeit der Entwickler abhängen. So einfach ist es also nicht!


----------



## Locuza (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Es sind jetzt schon so viele Mantle-Spiele und Entwickler angekündigt, wie ich insgesamt erwartet hätte


 Meinst du über einen Zeitraum von 5 Jahren oder mehr? 
Also wenn die Rebellion Spiele alle Mantle supporten, alle DICE Games und paar mehr, dann ja, dann hat das auch meine Erwartungen schon deutlich gesprengt. 
Ich halte gerade nur still, ob am Ende dann wirklich die guten Vorabzeichen sich auch umsetzen oder dann doch nicht alle mit Mantle support kommen. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass die geneigten Entwickler da etwas detailliertere Informationen von AMD bekommen, als die Öffentlichkeit. Und unter dem Gesichtspunkt ist das Interesse seitens der Entwickler zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt dann doch eher etwas verhalten. Es ist ja nicht so, als würden sich "die Großen" auf Mantle stürzen wie die Geier.


Das sie für unter 10% Marktanteil überhaupt etwas adaptieren und dann noch so Aussagen von DICE und Rebellion, dass man alle Games mit Mantle supporten will, also hey. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> AMD hat mit Mantle in technischer Hinsicht sicherlich etwas sehr interessantes auf die Beine gestellt. Und dennoch macht es auf mich den Eindruck eines Schnellschusses. Es wirkt unvorbereitet.
> 
> Klar, AMD lobt Mantle in den höchsten Tönen. Sie haben Mantle anhand von Präsentationsfolien in technischer Hinsicht auch genauer beleuchtet. Aber das Maßgebliche, das vorauf es ankommt, das verschweigen sie: Was bringt Mantle? Ich meine, wenn ich als Hersteller so was bringe, dann muss ich doch genau diese Frage dem geneigten Käufer von AMD Grafikkarten beantworten. Wie viel Fps _kann_ Mantle bringen?
> Und wo sind Demos in denen man technisch mal richtig auf die Kacke haut? Man muss dem geneigten Käufer doch mit so was den Mund wässrig machen. Und AMD tut gar nichts. _Möglicherweise_, weil sie Mantle unbedingt auf den Markt drücken wollen, und selber noch gar keine "Feldtests" in petto haben!?


Mantle ist noch nicht finalisiert, BF4 ist das Pilotenprogramm dafür und man hat seit der Vorstellung klar gesagt, dass es einen Patch im Dezember geben wird. 
Ja, Mantle Support mit dem BF4 Launch wäre cool gewesen, aber auch ohne ist es aus meiner Sicht nicht schlimm. 



> Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt: Das Thema Unterstützung der Entwickler. Wenn ein Hersteller so was wie Mantle entwickelt, und es der Öffentlichkeit vorstellt, dann müsste der Hersteller doch bei der Präsentation sagen: "Seht her, das ist Mantle, und Mantle wird von den, und den Entwicklern unterstützt und die, und die Spiele erscheinen in den nächsten 12 Monaten mit Mantle." Von AMD kommt diesbezüglich: nichts. Warum? Halten sie es einfach erst mal geheim? Das wäre unclever, denn man möchte Grafikkarten verkaufen und die Nachfrage danach doch schüren. Daraus könnte man schließen, dass sie noch gar nicht weitreichend mit den Entwicklern verhandelt haben, weil sie Mantle vorschnell auf den Markt drücken wollen.


Aus den Interviews kannst du entnehmen, dass Mantle ein Top-Secret Programm war, nur ein kleiner Kreis wusste direkt etwas davon. Verhandlungen mit anderen Entwicklern gibt es zeitlich gesehen wohl erst relativ früh. 
Es gibt auch das Gerücht und das stimmt scheinbar, dass DICE das exklusiv Recht hatte Mantle zu promoten, bis zu einem gewissen Termin und rate mal, welche Games mit Mantle support an einem Tag angekündigt wurden?
Star Citizen und Thief, die gleichen Spiele, die auch an dem Tag auf der Bühne eingeblendet wurden, als Mantle präsentiert wurde.



> Nicht zu vergessen AMD und DICE. DICE konzentriert sich scheinbar so auf Mantle, dass Bf4 in der DX Version unfertig ist. Den Release des Mantle Patches mussten sie sogar verschieben. Auch hier scheint es so, als hätte AMD etwas vorschnell gehandelt und jetzt wird hektisch versucht, dass erste Mantle Game auf den Markt zu bringen. Auch das ist irgendwie dumm gelaufen. Ich meine, wenn ich viel Presserummel um so was wie Mantle mache, dann muss ich als Hersteller doch dafür sorgen, dass zumindest mal ein einziges Spiel vorhanden ist, welches die Stärken der neuen API zeigt. Auch hier gibt es: nichts. Das ganze scheint vorschnell passiert zu sein. Und zwar so vorschnell, dass DICE kaum Zeit hat, um Mantle in Bf4 zu integrieren und Bf4 erst mal fehlerfrei fertig zu stellen.


Auch wieder aus einem Interview.
Johan meinte man hat mit den spezifischen Mantle Arbeiten für BF4, erst nach der Finalisierung vom DX-Renderpfad angefangen.
Also step-by-step.
Wo hat DICE übrigens den Patch verschieben müssen? 



> Lange rede, kurzer Sinn: Findet ihr nicht, dass AMD das Thema Mantle aktuell äußerst unglücklich betreibt? Und denkt ihr nicht, dass AMD möglicherweise Mantle vorschnell und unvorbereitet auf den Markt drückt?


Nein, nein und nein.



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> *Oh mann, deine Aussage ist sowas von Falsch? Von wegen neutral:*
> -Rebellion ist schon seit Ewigkeiten im AMD "Gaming Evolved"-Programm und *somit Partner von AMD*.


Voller Punkt an dich. Nicht jeder Entwickler und jedes Studio ist ein verbindlicher Partner nur weil man einmal oder mehrmals im Gaming Evolved Programm mit dabei war, aber Rebellion ist dann wirklich schon eine Partnerschaft die schon seit Jahren besteht und zwar offiziell promotet. 



> Der  Support muss aber noch gewaltig wachsen, wenn sich Mantle durchsetzen  soll. Ohne Crytek, Epic Games und Valve sehe ich das nur als scher  möglich. Wenn AMD Mantle aber mit "Gaming Evolved" vertreibt, wird die  Liste mit der Zeit sicherlich länger.


Also der Anspruch durchsetzen ist schon etwas weit entfernt, falls das je geschehen sollte.



> Da  es davon bisher keine verfügbaren Demos gibt, wollen die meisten User  auf das Erscheinen des Mantle-Patch von BF4 warten. Ich halte das für  nicht geeignet, denn Battlefield 4 wäre nur ein Spiel. An sich müsste  man warten bis mehrere Games auf dem Markt sind und die  durchschnittlichen Werte und verwendete Featuers vergleichen.


Demo > Game ? 

Wtf. 

Ja und klar muss man sich jedes Spiel einzeln gucken. 



> Nur  so könnte verlässliche Ausagen über die aktuelle Leistungsfähigkeit von  Mantle bekommen. Das sage ich unter dem Hintergrund, dass die  Mehrleistung stark von der verwendeten Konfiguration (Hardware) und den  entsprechenden Einstellungen (Software) abhängig ist. Je nachdem wie  diese Ausfallen, hat man dann ein Spektrum von *"Keiner  Mehrleistung"* bis zu *"Mehrleistung X"*.


Ja vollkommen selbstverständlich.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Freunde der Nacht: Wollen wir diesen Kommentarthread zu einer Art "Sammel-Laberthread" zu Mantle umfunktionieren?

Oder hätte jemand Lust, einen echten Sammelthread zu Thema aufzumachen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Wie wäre es mit dem "*TheGoodBadWeird* vs. Mantle und AMD im Allgemeinen"-Thread, das triffts am ehesten


----------



## bingo88 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Ja, ein Sammelthread wär wohl nicht schlecht


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Wer opfert sich?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (25. November 2013)

*AW: Thief-Entwickler: 20 Prozent mehr GPU-Leistung danke Mantle "nicht unrealistisch"*

Warum muß sich jemand opfern? Du hast gefragt, ob wir aus diesem einen Sammelthread machen wollen. Umbennen, pinnen, fertig


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. November 2013)

Umbenannt, verschoben und angepinnt


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. November 2013)

Hervorragend. Mehr Mantelitis: APU13: Oxide fait exploser la limite CPU avec Mantle - Cartes Graphiques - HardWare.fr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Präsentation von Oxide über ihre Nitrous Engine und Mantle. Eine Demo (die Raumschlacht auf dem letzten Bild offenbar) soll Anfang 2014 öffentlich gemacht werden und sowohl mit DX als auch Mantle laufen, um die Unterschiede zu demonstrieren. Dabei ist die Rede davon, dass diese StarSwarm-Demo unter Mantle bis zu dreimal (!) so schnell läuft wie unter DX.

Und Chris Roberts hat auch noch was dazu zu sagen: https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/discussion/76653/star-citizen-pc-ps4-and-consoles/p1



> Star  Citizen IS a PC game. It will NEVER be dumbed down for a lesser  platform. We will NOT limit the input options or supported peripherals  to the lowest common denominator. We will NOT pass on features and  technology just because they will only run on some hardware  configurations.
> 
> I just upgraded my office rig to a pair of Titans  running in SLI, driving a 4K monitor and a 1440P one (Thanks NVidia for  the goodies!). We’re about ready to build the ultimate AMD rig with  FOUR R9 290Xs and AMD’s eight core CPU driving a set of 4K monitors in  Eyefinity (Thanks AMD!)
> 
> ...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. November 2013)

Also dreimal schneller ist ne Hausnummer, die ich kaum glauben kann. Ich kann mir bei besten Willsen nicht vorstellen, das die Reduzierung des Overheads und die Erhöhung der DrawCalls soviel ausmachen. Da muß Mantle noch ne ganze Menge mehr liefern...


----------



## Locuza (26. November 2013)

In der Folie war von Stellenweise die Rede. 
Wenn man einen fiesen Software Flaschenhals hat und diesen durch die neue Herangehensweise nicht mehr, dann wird es sicher passieren, dass in solchen worst-case Szenarien Mantle überdurchschnittlich gut abschneidet.
APUs schneiden in gewissen Szenarien auch bis zu 5 oder 16 mal besser ab, als eine High-End dGPU, bloß im Schnitt sieht es halt dann nicht mehr so aus.


----------



## Skysnake (26. November 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Also dreimal schneller ist ne Hausnummer, die ich kaum glauben kann. Ich kann mir bei besten Willsen nicht vorstellen, das die Reduzierung des Overheads und die Erhöhung der DrawCalls soviel ausmachen. Da muß Mantle noch ne ganze Menge mehr liefern...


 Wenn ich DX und OpenGL richtig verstanden habe, und sich in neueren Versionen nichts gurndlegendes geändert hat, dann sind das an sich sequenzielle APIs.

Mantle soll aber wohl threadsave werden. Zumindest hört sich das was ich bisher darüber gelesen habe so an.

Da kannste an einigen Stellen natürlich so nen Performanceboost erreichen. Ob es ein wirklich fairer Vergleich ist, muss sich aber zeigen. Manche Sachen macht man aufgrund der Limitierungen von DX halt einfach nicht. z.B. mit Drawcalls um sich werfen. Wenn man das dann natürlich macht, weil für Mantle das kein Problem ist, dann ist der Vergleich halt nicht 100% fair.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. November 2013)

Naja, wenn Du aber sagst, das Du "der fairness halber" auch unter Mantle nur zB 3k DrawCall zuläßt...wozu dann noch Mantle?


----------



## Skysnake (26. November 2013)

Na, jetzt nicht falsch verstehen.

Es gibt halt einfach Sachen die macht man unter DX/OpenGL nicht. Das heist aber nicht, das man das gleiche Ergebnis nicht auf anderem Weg erreichen könnte.

Hier ist halt entscheidend, ob man die Eigenheiten von DX berücksichtigt, oder halt nicht.


----------



## Lexx (27. November 2013)

Gibts nun schon was neues von der Mantle-API?


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. November 2013)

Nichts neueres als was auf den letzten Seiten diskutiert wurde


----------



## OctoCore (27. November 2013)

Vielleicht sollte man mit weiterem Gegacker einfach mal warten, bis das Ei gelegt wurde. 
Bis dahin ist das nur heiße Luft.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. November 2013)

Na die Präsentationen der verschiedenen Devs darüber warum sie Mantle verwenden und was sie sich davon versprechen sind jetzt nicht gerade heiße Luft


----------



## Cook2211 (28. November 2013)

Bis ich nicht erste handfeste Benchmarks sehe, ist es nur heiße Luft.
Denn das ist nun mal das einzig Maßgebliche:
Was bringt Mantle wirklich in der Praxis, wenn ich eine AMD Graka im Rechner habe und damit ein Mantle-Game spiele?


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bis ich nicht erste handfeste Benchmarks sehe, ist es nur heiße Luft. Denn das ist nun mal das einzig Maßgebliche: was bringt Mantle wirklich in der Praxis?


 
Und wenn du die dann gesehen hast fliegen die beiden GTX 780 wieder raus.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. November 2013)

Das könnte uU passieren.
Nein, im Ernst. Für Bf4 fliegen die 780 jedenfalls nicht raus, denn das zocke ich nicht. Das nächste für mich interessante, wäre Thief. Und da muss man, wie immer beim Thema Mantle, erst mal abwarten, was es in Thief bringt. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Thief auch mit 2 GTX780 prima laufen wird


----------



## Lexx (28. November 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mit weiterem Gegacker einfach mal warten, bis das Ei gelegt wurde.
> Bis dahin ist das nur heiße Luft.


Ich dachte, irgendwann im November kann sich die Henne 
der Eier entledigen.. wird wohl noch ein wenig dauern.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. November 2013)

Das erste Ei wird erst Ende Dezember gelegt


----------



## DennyD123 (28. November 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

Erstmal ich hoffe ich habe den richtigen Thread gewählt aber etwas mit Diskussion hört sich gut an^^

2. Ich habe einen Laptop mit einer Gtx 770M 2gb RAM wollte fragen ob man Bf4 und Cod Ghosts und Black ops 2 auf High damit Spielen kann?


----------



## Lexx (28. November 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das erste Ei wird erst Ende Dezember gelegt


 Thanks & Timer reset.


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Dezember 2013)

In der Kolumne zum Grafikkartenteil im aktuellen Heft schreibt Tom, Mantle solle laut AMD in Spielen bis zu 70% Mehrleistung bringen. Jetzt hab ich persönlich noch nie was von dieser Zahl gehört... Daher zwei Optionen: A) Tom phantasiert. B) Tom hat unter NDA-stehende Informationen gespoilert. Ich weiß was mir die liebere Variante wäre


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Dezember 2013)

Du vergisst Variante C) AMD phantasiert


----------



## Locuza (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin für A und C.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (4. Dezember 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> In der Kolumne zum Grafikkartenteil im aktuellen Heft schreibt Tom, Mantle solle laut AMD in Spielen bis zu 70% Mehrleistung bringen. Jetzt hab ich persönlich noch nie was von dieser Zahl gehört... Daher zwei Optionen: A) Tom phantasiert. B) Tom hat unter NDA-stehende Informationen gespoilert. Ich weiß was mir die liebere Variante wäre



Die Gerüchteküche brodelt  Ich habe mich mal den enthusiastischsten Schätzungen hingegeben. Die Wahrheit liegt wohl irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (4. Dezember 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> In der Kolumne zum Grafikkartenteil im aktuellen Heft schreibt Tom, Mantle solle laut AMD in Spielen bis zu 70% Mehrleistung bringen. Jetzt hab ich persönlich noch nie was von dieser Zahl gehört... Daher zwei Optionen: A) Tom phantasiert. B) Tom hat unter NDA-stehende Informationen gespoilert. Ich weiß was mir die liebere Variante wäre



Die Gerüchteküche brodelt  Ich habe mich mal den enthusiastischsten Schätzungen hingegeben. Die Wahrheit liegt wohl irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (4. Dezember 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> In der Kolumne zum Grafikkartenteil im aktuellen Heft schreibt Tom, Mantle solle laut AMD in Spielen bis zu 70% Mehrleistung bringen. Jetzt hab ich persönlich noch nie was von dieser Zahl gehört... Daher zwei Optionen: A) Tom phantasiert. B) Tom hat unter NDA-stehende Informationen gespoilert. Ich weiß was mir die liebere Variante wäre



Moment! Wovon sind diese 70% denn? 
Ich hatte Zahlen von bis zu 80% weniger Overhead im Kopf....

Bei DirectX hat man etwa 40% Overhead (=nur 60% Leistung).  Davon wurden von AMD 80% weniger Overhead durch Mantle versprochen. Das wären also theoretisch 32% mehr Leistung, also maximal 92% der maximalen Hardwareleistung (GPU) anstatt 60% wie vorher... falls es denn zu 100% skaliert 

Wer etwas von mehr als diesen maximal ~30% Mehrleistung spricht, redet Unsinn oder bezieht es auf andere Aspekte. Ich würde eher sagen AMD phantasiert sich anhand der Theorie einige nicht plausible Dinge zusammen. Meistens hört man eher von CPU-Verbesserungen... die interessieren doch keinen außer den schwachbrüstigen APUs und evtl. Multi-GPU-Konfigurationen. 




PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Die Gerüchteküche brodelt  Ich habe mich mal den enthusiastischsten Schätzungen hingegeben. Die Wahrheit liegt wohl irgendwo dazwischen.


 
Auf gut deutsch:
"Alles über Mantle ist aktuell reine Spekulation"


----------



## Locuza (4. Dezember 2013)

Man ey, AMD verspricht aber ganz schön viel wenn der Tag lang ist und bisher habe ich nur von Entwicklern gelesen, dass DX einen Overhead von ungefähr 40% hat und mit Mantle das ganze auf 8% sinkt, was laut deiner Logik dann 92% der Rohleistung wären, was insgesamt gegenüber 60% eine Steigerung von *53% *in der Performance bedeuten würde, vollkommen ab davon, was die Application eig. macht und wie krude das ganze im Endeffekt ist. 
Aber heute habe ich gelernt, dass AMD es versprochen hat und maximal 32% drin sind, falls es denn zu 100% skaliert. 
Und das mich CPU-Verbesserungen nicht mehr zu interessieren brauchen.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (4. Dezember 2013)

Locuza schrieb:


> Man ey, AMD verspricht aber ganz schön viel wenn der Tag lang ist und bisher habe ich nur von Entwicklern gelesen, dass DX einen Overhead von ungefähr 40% hat und mit Mantle das ganze auf 8% sinkt, was laut deiner Logik dann 92% der Rohleistung wären, was insgesamt gegenüber 60% eine Steigerung von *53% *in der Performance bedeuten würde, vollkommen ab davon, was die Application eig. macht und wie krude das ganze im Endeffekt ist.
> Aber heute habe ich gelernt, dass AMD es versprochen hat und maximal 32% drin sind, falls es denn zu 100% skaliert.
> Und das mich CPU-Verbesserungen nicht mehr zu interessieren brauchen.




Ahahahaha, jetzt lass mich doch erst mal eine runde auf dem Boden kullern. Wie geil!

Prozent auf Prozent sind 1:1 und nicht nochmal in Prozent umzurechnen! Du hast bei Hardware nur 1x 100%.... ansonsten wäre es OC. AMD trickst hier halt, weil sie den Overhead als sich in 100% rechnen.

40% (Overhead) = 100% Verlust 

-> GPU @60% Ingame(?)

10% von Overhead = 4% | 20% von Overhead = 8%
Vgl:
Overhead -80% = 8% 

-> GPU @92% Ingame(?)

Sieht wissenschaftlicher aus als es ist. Das sind aber alles nur Zahlenspiele um das Ergebnis besser darstehen zu lassen(!).

Diese 8% Overhead, die Mantle noch hat, ziehst du von den 100% der maximalen GPU-Leistung ab und hast . Tadaaa 92% der maximalen GPU-Leistung. Wie gesagt ist das nur, wenn der Wegfall von Overhead auch wirklich 1:1 mit der GPU-Leistung skaliert. 

Deine 53% Steigerung fallen unter die Kategorie: *"Lügen mit Statistik"*. Du kannst Prozentzahlen nur vergleichen, wenn sie in feste Werte Umgerechnet sind oder feste Kennzahlen darstellen (bspl. Quartals- und Firmenkennzahlen). Die Steigerung wäre im Bestfall "nur" 32%, eben das was der Overhead theoretisch wieder freigibt. 

*Zum Beispiel: *
FPS vs FPS
DrawCall vs Drawcall
Temperatur vs Temperatur
etc..

Ich glaube das AMD da gewaltig mit den Statistiken trickst. Die Marketingleute haben das gesehen und erstmal die PR-Sau rausgelassen. In realistischen Umgebungen kommen solche Szenarien aber nur in Ausnahmefällen zustande. Jetzt müssen Johan Anderson (DICE) und AMD das irgendwie erklären, was ihre Glaubwürdigkeit indirekt schädigen könnte.... soweit zumindest meine Theorie.

Desweiteren habe ich auch den Eindruck, AMD rechnet irgendwie Verbesserungen von CPU+GPU zusammen. Das dürfte die Durchschnittswerte heben, macht aber aus einer kleinen APU noch lange keinen Core-i7. 

Selbst wenn man 100% CPU-Auslastung hätte (=CPU-Limit) und dieses auf z.B. 80% senken könnte(!), profitiert die GPU nicht zwangsläufig immer davon. Sobald Entwickler in solchen Szenarien wieder Luft nach oben hätten, würden sie erwartungsgemäß die freien 20% sofort wieder mit unnötigem Kram zuballern und man wäre wieder bei 100% Auslastung. Außer Zeit wäre damit nichts gewonnen! Im Endeffekt würden die Effekte von Mantle damit verpuffen!

-Ohne die CPU-Verbesserungen kann es durchaus sein, dass Mantle genau 0% Mehrleistung bringt. Von daher ist es doch wichtig!

Das macht es nahezu unmöglich zu sagen, was Mantle genau leistet. Hier muss ich Johan recht geben! Allerdings wären schon längst ein paar Indizien notwendig. System X wird mit Konfiguration Y um Z verbessert.


----------



## Locuza (4. Dezember 2013)

Bekomme mal deine Fakten klar, es war nicht AMD der die Zahlen genannt hat, sondern ein Nixxes Entwickler. 

Wenn du zwei Prozentzahlen vergleichst, dann rechnest du natürlich die Differenz aus. 
Rechne doch nach, Mr. Mathematik, 92/60 = 53% oder um es noch richtig vor den Augen zu führen: 

Bei einer 4000 GFLOPs GPU mit 40% Overhead bleibt ja laut deiner Aussage 60% der Leistung noch übrig --> 4000 x   0,6 = 2400 GFLOPs
Das gleiche noch einmal mit nur 8% Overhead, also 92% der ursprünglichen Leistung                                          --> 4000 x 0,92 = 3680 GFLOPs

3680/2400 = 53%. 
Wow.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (4. Dezember 2013)

*@Locuza*
Hör auf die Grundlagen zu ändern! Das ist unfair und noch dazu falsch! Davon war in unseren Texten nicht ein Wort die Rede!

Der Nixxes-Entwickler hat angedeteut 20% Mehrleistung wären nicht *unrealistisch(!)*. Egal wie man das liest, es heißt er kann  oder könnte(!) diese +20% Mehrleistung mit Mantle erreichen. Von den maximal möglichen +32% wie wir errechnet haben ist plötzlich mehr als ein Drittel weggefallen. 

--> Wo sind die hingefallen? Und vor allem warum?


Unter welchen Bedingungen solche Ergebnisse zustande kommen, stehen in den Sternen:

-Aufwand der Entwickler?
-Vorhandene Hardware?
-verwendete Effekte?
-Qualitätsstufe?
-Geldeinsatz?
-Zeit?

Das sind eine ganze Menge Fragezeichen, mein Lieber! Für den Endanwender mag das Piepegal sein, aber gerade geldgeile Studios mit Publishern wie EA sind dahinter her wieder Teufel nach Seelen. Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, EA würde das alles kostenlos machen, wenn sie bei Battlefield 4 nicht einmal eine anständige Beta genehmigt haben?

Desweiteren kann man die GFLOPS wohl nicht so ohne weiteres umrechnen! Die Karte hat ihre GFLOPS mit oder ohne Overhead. 

*Die Frage wäre nur:*
-Wie viel davon kommt auch wirklich an?


----------



## Locuza (4. Dezember 2013)

Du meinst es ist unfair dein Zeug klar zu stellen? Über die Prozentrechnung und das ausführen wie *AMD behauptet* und wie AMD bei Statistiken trickst, obwohl in der News steht:


> *Inoffiziell soll sich Jorjen Katsman, Entwickler bei Nixxes, bei der  Veranstaltung zu Mantle geäußert haben.* Der Overhead, dessen Reduzierung  AMD hervorhebt, soll um 80 Prozent verringert worden sein. Die Rede ist  von 40 Prozent bei DirectX 11, wohingegen die sekundären Zusatzdaten  bei Mantle nunmehr 8 Prozent ausmachen sollen


Wir haben das mit der praktischen Endleistung nach deiner Logik nach berechnet, also beschwere dich nicht. 
Welche immer noch nicht bei 32% liegt, sondern bei 53%. Oder darf ich das schon als trollen abstempeln?


----------



## Gast1655586602 (4. Dezember 2013)

Locuza schrieb:


> Du meinst es ist unfair dein Zeug klar zu stellen? Über die Prozentrechnung und das ausführen wie *AMD behauptet* und wie AMD bei Statistiken trickst, obwohl in der News steht:
> ________________________________________________
> Inoffiziell soll sich Jorjen Katsman, Entwickler bei Nixxes, bei der Veranstaltung zu Mantle geäußert haben. Der Overhead, dessen Reduzierung AMD hervorhebt, soll um 80 Prozent verringert worden sein. Die Rede ist von 40 Prozent bei DirectX 11, wohingegen die sekundären Zusatzdaten bei Mantle nunmehr 8 Prozent ausmachen sollen
> ________________________________________________
> ...


 
Zu komisch, dass gerade du mich mit trollen abstempelst.
Bin ich derjenige, der konfus bei einer Erhöhung von 60% -> 92% anstatt von +32% lieber von +53% spricht? Dein Mathelehrer muss sehr viel Kummer mit dir gehabt haben.

Ich würde dir zustimmen, wenn es stat 60 *FPS* dann 92 *FPS* wären. Dann und auch nur dann wären es 53% Mehrleistung. Leider sind es aber Prozentwerte, die von der Gesamtleistung ausgehen. Entweder kannst du Prozentrechnung nicht verstehen oder willst es nicht!

Es nutzt auch nichts hier irgendwie noch *GFLOPS* oder was weiß ich reinzurechnen. Hey, könnten wir wirklich tun.
-Irgendwie kann da bestimmt noch die *Größe des Chips* und die *Drehzahl des Lüfters* mit in die Rechnung einfließen. Oder wir nehmen wie in einem guten Flugzeug-Quartett noch die *Flügelspannweite* hinzu. 

Witzig wäre das schon, aber keine vernünftige Grundlage für Mantle!
AMD und deren Partner sind die einzigen, die uns mit Behauptungen zumüllen, aber nicht eine einzige plausible Grundlage liefern. Stattdessen bekommen wir Marketingfolien, die jeder auch selbst erstellen könnte. 

Genaue Leistungsschätzungen könnten eben so gut in einer Partie "Bingo" ermittelt werden. Ich meine, wenn jeder User bei PCGH einen Tip abgibt, wird schon irgendjemand richtig liegen


----------



## Locuza (4. Dezember 2013)

Nun lieber Mann was ist denn die Differenz zwischen 60% und 92%? 92/60 = 53%. 
Was haben Prozentwerte so an sich? Das sie relativ sind, 60% von 100 Äpfeln sind 60 Äpfel, 92% von 100 Äpfeln sind 92 Äpfel. 
92 Äpfel sind 53% mehr, als 60 Äpfel.
53% = 32 Äpfel mehr, 53% ist der prozentuale Größenunterschied, 32 Äpfel sind der absolute Zahlenunterschied. 

Wenn du von 60% praktischer Leistung sprechen willst, dann sind 92% praktische Leistung, 53% mehr Endleistung.
Daher auch mein Beispiel mit den GFLOPs, wenn mit DX nur eine Effizienz von 60% erreicht wird, mit Mantle aber 92%, dann ist die Sache mit Mantle 53% schneller, welcher Zahlenwert dahinter ist, kann ich ja nicht wissen.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (4. Dezember 2013)

*@Locuza*
Ich denke du behandelst das Thema Prozentrechnung nochmal! Da ist viel Halbwissen in deinem Kopf!

Wenn du nicht im selben Wertungsbereich bleibst, funktionert deine Rechnung nicht! 
-Mengeinheiten in Prozent umrechnen = funktioniert
-Prozent in Prozentumrechen funktioniert nur mit +/-
-neues Verhältnis von Prozent in Prozent funktioniert nicht(!)

Für letzteres brauchst du einen gemeinsamen Zwischenwert, wo du dir einfach die GFLOPS aus dem Armel zauberst. Etwas das bisher weder bewiesen noch in unserer Diskussion war. GFLOPS sind eine feste Zahl... deine Rechnung ist weder sauber noch richtig! Wenn man tricksen will, kann man es machen. Der Wirklichkeit entspricht das aber noch lange nicht!

Bei deinen Äpfeln nimmst du aber die 92 Äpfel als Basis und nicht die 100 wie bei der Mantle-Rechnung. Dort haben wir von Prozent auf Prozent gerechnet... aber irgendwie glaube ich, wir verschwenden hier nur unsere Zeit!


----------



## Locuza (4. Dezember 2013)

Noch nie war ich dem Selbstmord so nahe.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (4. Dezember 2013)

Locuza schrieb:


> Noch nie war ich dem Selbstmord so nahe.


 
Ist nicht schlimm! Habe mir in anderen Threads auch schon den einen oder anderen Querschuss erlaubt.
-Das Problem ist nach wie vor noch die dünne Datengrundlage. Im Prinzip haben wir nichts. 

Mir ist technisch immer noch nicht klar, wie der Nixxes Entwickler Jorjen Katsman auf sein Ergebnis kommt. Mich würde nur allzu gerne interessieren, wo die GCN-Architektur so viel Leistung liegen lässt. Das sind immerhin mindestens 12%, die einfach ins Nichts verschluckt werden.

Wobei ich nach wie vor immer noch der Ansicht bin, dass Mantle diese 20% nur in Ausnahmefällen bringt. Der Grad der Mehrleistung ist immens abhängig von der Arbeit der Programmierer. Wir hatten schon diskutiert, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt monatelang für 10-20% als Entwickler zu ackern. 
Dasselbe könnte man mit Optimierungen in DX11.x oder OpenGl auch erreichen...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. Dezember 2013)

Lieber TheGoodBadWeid, natürlich kann man Prozentrechnung von Prozentrechnung machen, also ausrechnen das 92% 52% mehr sind als 60%. Ja, bei sind die 92% jetzt die neuen 100%. Das mag Augenwischerei sein, aber es ist amthematisch absolut ligitim.
Lieber Locuza, ich kann Dich beruhigen, Prozentrechnung brauchst Du nicht nochmal behandeln.

Der größte Müll, den ich aber gelesen habe ist das hier:


TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> 40% (Overhead) = 100% Verlust
> 
> -> GPU @60% Ingame(?)
> 
> ...


40% Overhead heißt nicht, das die GPU sich nur zu 60% um die Berechnung des eigentlichen Spiels kümmern kann, oder das 8% Overhead bedeuten, das die GPU zu 92% mit dem Spiel beschäftigt ist.
Der Overhead besteht zum größten Teil aus zusätzlichen Daten im Spiecher nicht in zusätzlichen Berechnungen. Speicher ist meist nicht das Problem, außer, das die Daten auch irgendwann mal auf die Karte müssen, also Bandbreite verbrauchen. Und ja, ein paar zusätzliche Berechnungen sind dann doch noch im Overhead, aber eben nicht 40%.
Im Endeffekt bedeutet das, das die Verringerung des Overheads von 40% auf 8% nicht gleichzeit 32% mehr fps bringen, sondern meist deutlich weniger, irgendwas im einstelligen Prozentbereich.

Woher kommen dann die vorhergesagten zweistelligen Prozentzahlen?

Naja, es ist bene die Mischung, die Verringerung des Overheads, die Steigerungen der DrawCalls und die Nutzung sämtlicher Befehle und Kommandos, die GCN kennt (DX kennt und nutzt davon nur einen Teil, nämlich die, die auch NVidia-GPUs kennen).


----------



## Gast1655586602 (5. Dezember 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Lieber TheGoodBadWeid, natürlich kann man Prozentrechnung von Prozentrechnung machen, also ausrechnen das 92% 52% mehr sind als 60%. Ja, bei sind die 92% jetzt die neuen 100%. Das mag Augenwischerei sein, aber es ist amthematisch absolut ligitim.
> Lieber Locuza, ich kann Dich beruhigen, Prozentrechnung brauchst Du nicht nochmal behandeln.



Pfff, du solltest es aber!
Solche Erhebungen sind nichts wert, weil sie absolut falsch sind! Hätten wir den Durchschnitt gebildet, hätte ich noch nicht einmal etwas gesagt. Jeder anständige Tutor oder Wirtschaftsprüfer streicht dir das dick rot durch! Man muss bei Prozentrechnung immer erkennen können wie die Werte zustande gekommen sind. Aber ich sehe schon, hier ist jegliche Mühe vergebens!




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> 40% Overhead heißt nicht, das die GPU sich nur zu 60% um die Berechnung des eigentlichen Spiels kümmern kann, oder das 8% Overhead bedeuten, das die GPU zu 92% mit dem Spiel beschäftigt ist.
> Der Overhead besteht zum größten Teil aus zusätzlichen Daten im Spiecher nicht in zusätzlichen Berechnungen. Speicher ist meist nicht das Problem, außer, das die Daten auch irgendwann mal auf die Karte müssen, also Bandbreite verbrauchen. Und ja, ein paar zusätzliche Berechnungen sind dann doch noch im Overhead, aber eben nicht 40%.



Warum machst du dir das Leben so schwer? 
Overhead ist nichts anderes als der Verwaltungsaufwand der Software/API. Die eigentliche Leistung ist das, was am Ende nach Abzug des Overheads dabei herauskommt. 

Wenn der Overhead sinkt, sollte auch gleichzeitig die Leistung steigen. Genau an dieser Stelle ist noch eine unerklärliche Lücke, die ich mir noch zu erklären versuche. Die Hardware der GPU arbeitet immer so schnell sie kann, aber die Software ist dafür Zuständig wie und wie viel davon ankommt. 

Deshalb war ja auch das GFLOP-Beispiel von Locuza so unpassend. Ich habe das nicht in die Welt gesetzt!




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt bedeutet das, das die Verringerung des Overheads von 40% auf 8% nicht gleichzeit 32% mehr fps bringen, sondern meist deutlich weniger, irgendwas im einstelligen Prozentbereich.



Was noch zu beweisen wäre! Der Knilch von Nixxes sagt, es kommen 20% Mehrleistung heraus. Real sind wir also irgendwo zwischen 0 und 20%. Ob und für was die "potentiellen" 32% genutzt werden ist bis bisher noch fraglich. Man könnte das sowohl in mehr FPS als auch in mehr Bildqualität oder Effekte stecken. 

Wie es umgesetzt wird, ist noch ein übelst großes Fragezeichen!




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Woher kommen dann die vorhergesagten zweistelligen Prozentzahlen?



Die hat der Weihnachtsmann bei AMD/DICE zu früh abgeliefert. Fragst du Sachen!




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Naja, es ist bene die Mischung, die Verringerung des Overheads, die Steigerungen der DrawCalls und die Nutzung sämtlicher Befehle und Kommandos, die GCN kennt (DX kennt und nutzt davon nur einen Teil, nämlich die, die auch NVidia-GPUs kennen).


 
DrawCalls sind bisher absolut unwichtig! 
DirectX kommt mit wenigen Tausend DrawCalls aus oder wird darauf optimiert. Die utopisch hohen Angaben von AMD werden nicht einmal ansatzweise in der Spieleindustrie genutzt. Wenn ein Spiel für DX programmiert wurde, wird nicht plötzlich eine Version mit DrawCall-Inflation entwickelt. Das ist doch unrealistisch! Dazu müsste es MANTLE-Exklusive Titel geben, von denen nicht ein einziger angekündigt wurde. Alle bisherigen Mantle-Games sind nur DirectX-Ports. 

Wenn du darüber mehr wissen solltest als ich, bin ich auf deine Links gespannt. 

DirectX ist erst einmal ein (Microsoft-)Standard, an den sich die GPU-Hersteller zu halten haben, nicht umgekehrt. Microsoft hat die Vorgaben gemacht und Nvidia bzw. AMD haben ihre Architektur daran angepasst. Allerdings gehen beide Firmen dafür unterschiedliche Wege. 

Mantle ist die Lachnummer des Jahres .. nicht ein Befehl oder auch nur eine Codezeile ist seit der ersten Ankündigung erschienen. Im Netz findet man nur dieselben Folien oder Aussagen des Mantle-Kartells, wie es es schon nennen will. Keiner außer diesen Herrschaften hat Einblick und so ganz machen sie mir nicht den selbstsicheren Eindruck. 

Am Anfang eine große Klappe und jetzt verstecken sich die Herrschaften wie *Duckmäuser*. Ich habe noch sehr genau im Hinterkopf wie es mit Bulldozer und davor "dem ersten nativen Quad-Core" abgelaufen ist. Seither höre ich lieber zweimal hin, wenn AMD große Versprechungen macht.


----------



## Locuza (5. Dezember 2013)

TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Ist nicht schlimm! Habe mir in anderen Threads auch schon den einen oder anderen Querschuss erlaubt.


Ich bin nicht wegen eines angeblichen Querschusses von mir nahe dem Selbstmord, sondern wegen deinen Aussagen die allesamt, in fast jedem Thread falsch sind und eine atomartige Phantasiewolke enthalten. 
Johans Karriere hängt an Mantle, laut deiner Meinung ist der da eh nicht mehr so lange, beim Prozentrechnen setzt du eine falsche Logik ein und wirfst mir vor ich soll nicht mit Halbwissen kommen. 



> Dasselbe könnte man mit Optimierungen in DX11.x oder OpenGl auch erreichen...


Könnte man nicht, wenn du dir anschaust welche Rechte Mantle dem Programmierer gewährt und welche OGL und DX abstrahieren und einem nicht zugänglich machen. 



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Lieber TheGoodBadWeid, natürlich kann man Prozentrechnung von Prozentrechnung machen, also ausrechnen das 92% 52% mehr sind als 60%. Ja, bei sind die 92% jetzt die neuen 100%. Das mag Augenwischerei sein, aber es ist amthematisch absolut ligitim.


Was ist daran Augenwischerei? Das ist so! 



> Lieber Locuza, ich kann Dich beruhigen, Prozentrechnung brauchst Du nicht nochmal behandeln.


Ich bedanke mich für deine aufmunternden Worte, aber daran habe ich nicht gezweifelt. 




TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Warum machst du dir das Leben so schwer?
> Overhead ist nichts anderes als der Verwaltungsaufwand der Software/API. Die eigentliche Leistung ist das, was am Ende nach Abzug des Overheads dabei herauskommt.


Bloß ist das nur eine plumpe Zahl von einem Entwickler genannt und wie will man den "Overhead" von zwei APIs überhaupt direkt in Zahlen fassen können?
Was schaut man sich da genau an? 
Zwischen der API gibt es noch zufällig so etwa wie Treiber und die Anwendung. Wenn der API Overhead um Betrag X sinkt, heißt das nicht, dass genau um diesen Betrag die Leistung auch praktisch ansteigt, wenn die API nur einen Teil der Performance ausmacht. 



> Wenn der Overhead sinkt, sollte auch gleichzeitig die Leistung steigen. Genau an dieser Stelle ist noch eine unerklärliche Lücke, die ich mir noch zu erklären versuche. Die Hardware der GPU arbeitet immer so schnell sie kann, aber die Software ist dafür Zuständig wie und wie viel davon ankommt.
> [...]
> Deshalb war ja auch das GFLOP-Beispiel von Locuza so unpassend. Ich habe das nicht in die Welt gesetzt!
> [...]
> Was noch zu beweisen wäre! Der Knilch von Nixxes sagt, es kommen 20% Mehrleistung heraus. Real sind wir also irgendwo zwischen 0 und 20%. Ob und für was die "potentiellen" 32% genutzt werden ist bis bisher noch fraglich.


Das GFLOPs Beispiel, war wie das Apfel Beispiel nur das einsetzen von Zahlen. Das sollte deinem Geist doch beweisen, dass 92%, 53% mehr sind als 60%. 
Rechne jeden x-beliebigen Wert einmal mit 60% und einmal mit 92% aus, du wirst am Ende sehen, dass beide Werte sich um 53% unterscheiden, wie groß der Zahlenunterschied ist, ist immer abhängig vom Anfangswert. 
Der Prozentuale Unterschied bleibt aber immer gleich, weil das die feste Differenz von 60% und 92%, 53% sind, welche dann immer auf Wert X appliziert werden. 

z.B. ein DX Spiel schafft 52 FPS, dann wären das mit Mantle, da 53% mehr, 80 FPS. (Mal vollkommen ab davon, dass es Blödsinn ist, da die API auch nur einen Anteil von der gesamt Performance macht und nicht 100%).
Hier wären 53% = 28 FPS mehr und wenn wir mal nach deiner (kaputten) Logik gehen, wo du immer nur den Zahlenunterschied nennst und nicht den prozentualen Unterschied, dann würdest du bei diesem Beispiel sagen, dass maximal 28 FPS mehr möglich sind und das ist richtig, denn 28 FPS mehr sind = 53% mehr. 
Es sind aber keine 28% mehr, was bei dir noch nicht Klick gemacht hat.


----------



## blackout24 (5. Dezember 2013)

Weiß man ungefähr, wann DICE den Mantle Patch für BF4 rausbringen will? Wenn da echt nur 20% bei heraus kommen im besten Fall finde ich die Sache auch eher überflüssig.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. Dezember 2013)

TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Pfff, du solltest es aber!
> Solche Erhebungen sind nichts wert, weil sie absolut falsch sind! Hätten wir den Durchschnitt gebildet, hätte ich noch nicht einmal etwas gesagt. Jeder anständige Tutor oder Wirtschaftsprüfer streicht dir das dick rot durch! Man muss bei Prozentrechnung immer erkennen können wie die Werte zustande gekommen sind. Aber ich sehe schon, hier ist jegliche Mühe vergebens!


Es stimmt, solche Erhebungen sind nichts wert, aber sie sind desweswegen nicht falsch. Im Gegenteil, mathematisch ist es erlaubt.
Du hast auch recht, Wirtschaftsprüfer würden das rot anstreichen. Mathematiker aber nicht.
Man muß auch (leider) nicht immer erkennen können, wie die Werte zustande kamen, auch wenn es wünschenswert wäre.
Aber ich seh schon, Du hast ja Mathematik studiert... 



> Die hat der Weihnachtsmann bei AMD/DICE zu früh abgeliefert. Fragst du Sachen!


Schon mal was von rhetorischen Fragen gehört? Ich habe die Frage im Anschluß selbst beantwortet...



> DrawCalls sind bisher absolut unwichtig!
> DirectX kommt mit wenigen Tausend DrawCalls aus oder wird darauf optimiert. Die utopisch hohen Angaben von AMD werden nicht einmal ansatzweise in der Spieleindustrie genutzt. Wenn ein Spiel für DX programmiert wurde, wird nicht plötzlich eine Version mit DrawCall-Inflation entwickelt. Das ist doch unrealistisch! Dazu müsste es MANTLE-Exklusive Titel geben, von denen nicht ein einziger angekündigt wurde. Alle bisherigen Mantle-Games sind nur DirectX-Ports.


DrawCalls sind wichtig, eben weil Du jedes mal die CPU unterbrichst.
Nicht DX kommt mit wenigen tausend DrawCalls aus, sondern die Spiele für DX. Gezwungenermaßen, weil DX nicht mehr kann.
Die Spieleindustrie würde gerne mehr DrawCalls raushauen können, doch leider begrenzt hier DX.
Ich gebe zu, ich kenne die Dokumenatation zu mantle auch nicht, aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, das BF4, Thief und andere Spiele, die von DX auf Mantle portiert werden, mehr DrawCalls nutzen werden als zuvor unter DX.



> DirectX ist erst einmal ein (Microsoft-)Standard, an den sich die GPU-Hersteller zu halten haben, nicht umgekehrt. Microsoft hat die Vorgaben gemacht und Nvidia bzw. AMD haben ihre Architektur daran angepasst. Allerdings gehen beide Firmen dafür unterschiedliche Wege.


DX ist nichts andere als der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner, ein Minimalstandard, an den sich die GPU-Hersteller halten sollten, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Und wenn wirklich MS die Vorgaben macht, warum konnte AMDs GCN schon DX11.2 bevor es DX11.2 gab?


----------



## ryzen1 (5. Dezember 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Weiß man ungefähr, wann DICE den Mantle Patch für BF4 rausbringen will? Wenn da echt nur 20% bei heraus kommen im besten Fall finde ich die Sache auch eher überflüssig.


 
20% machen schnell den Unterschied zwischen Oberklasse und HighEnd aus


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Dezember 2013)

Locuza schrieb:


> Noch nie war ich dem Selbstmord so nahe.


 Gefällt mir nicht 
Ich weiß aber auch gar nicht, was dich so aufregt - bei mir steht da immer nur "Diese Nachricht ist versteckt..."   

@Topic: Ich bin mal gespannt ob immerhin der Mantlepatch für BF4 rechtzeitig kommt, oder ob der auch wieder verschoben wird...


----------



## Skysnake (5. Dezember 2013)

Das ist aber gefährlich!

Denn dann bleibt der Schwachsinn, den TheGoodBadWeird hier ablässt unkommentiert stehen, und am Ende glauben auch noch Leute, dass das wirklich stimmt, was er da ablässt, obwohl er einfach nur fortlaufend den größten Blödsinn verbreitet...

Ich frag mich eh, warum er plötzlich wieder da ist... War doch viel angenehmer ohne ihn zu diskuttieren... Auszeit etwa abgelaufen oder wie? 



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Es stimmt, solche Erhebungen sind nichts wert, aber sie sind desweswegen nicht falsch. Im Gegenteil, mathematisch ist es erlaubt.
> Du hast auch recht, Wirtschaftsprüfer würden das rot anstreichen. Mathematiker aber nicht.
> Man muß auch (leider) nicht immer erkennen können, wie die Werte zustande kamen, auch wenn es wünschenswert wäre.
> Aber ich seh schon, Du hast ja Mathematik studiert...


Lass gut sein, so verbohrt wie er so einen Schwachsinn verbreitet, ist er entweder wirklich ernsthaft voll auf davon überzeugt, und dann ist bei ihm eh Hopfen und Malz verloren, oder er ist schlicht ein Troll... Das Ergebnis ist auf jeden Fall im das Gleiche. Du wirst ihm nichts beibringen können.



> DrawCalls sind wichtig, eben weil Du jedes mal die CPU unterbrichst.
> Nicht DX kommt mit wenigen tausend DrawCalls aus, sondern die Spiele für DX. Gezwungenermaßen, weil DX nicht mehr kann.
> Die Spieleindustrie würde gerne mehr DrawCalls raushauen können, doch leider begrenzt hier DX.
> Ich gebe zu, ich kenne die Dokumenatation zu mantle auch nicht, aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, das BF4, Thief und andere Spiele, die von DX auf Mantle portiert werden, mehr DrawCalls nutzen werden als zuvor unter DX.


Ja davon kann man durchaus ausgehen. Ich gehe davon aus, das man sich die drawlists usw komplett spart. Man ist ja nicht mehr gezwungen die Anzahl an Drawcalls zu reduzieren.



> DX ist nichts andere als der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner, ein Minimalstandard, an den sich die GPU-Hersteller halten sollten, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Und wenn wirklich MS die Vorgaben macht, warum konnte AMDs GCN schon DX11.2 bevor es DX11.2 gab?


 Komm jetzt doch nicht mit sowas...   Da wird der liebe Herr doch gleich ganz wuschig und muss sich irgendwas Neues zusammenphantasieren...


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Dezember 2013)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass keine weiteren Trollunterstellungen gebilligt werden. Sollte also jemand einem anderen ein Trollverhalten vorwerfen, wird dies entsprechend geahndet!



> *4.2 Personenbezogene Angriffe*
> Personenbezogene Angriffe sind im gesamten Forum untersagt. Unter  personenbezogenen Angriffen werden insbesondere Beleidigungen,  Diffamierungen/Verleumdungen, Schmähkritik, Provokationen und  Bedrohungen gegenüber Personen jeder Art einschließlich externen  Personen, juristischen Personen und Personengruppen verstanden.
> Personenbezogene Angriffe sind auch (die Liste ist nicht abschließend):
> 
> ...


----------



## cap82 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ihr diskutiert hier über ungelegte eier. 
Wartet doch einfach bis es da ist und fangt dann an zu rechnen. 
Auf der anderen seite isses schon lustig: ich hab recht und du bist doof!
Nein ich hab recht und du bist doof!....xD


----------



## Skysnake (5. Dezember 2013)

In den Regeln findet man aber auch:


> *4.6 Spam, unerwünschte Beiträge
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Und sorry, aber genau diese drei Punkte treffen MEINER Meinung nach zu 100% auf die Posts von gewissen Personen hier zu. Da wird ständig wieder und wieder und wieder der gleiche Nonsens wiederholt, obwohl schon inzwischen zich mal erklärt wurde, dass das einfach nicht richtig ist, was dort abgelassen wird....


Und sorry, die Story mit dem Prozentrechnen ist einfach nur hahnebüchen... Da kommt man sich einfach nur noch verarscht vor


----------



## Gast1655586602 (5. Dezember 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Ihr diskutiert hier über ungelegte eier.
> Wartet doch einfach bis es da ist und fangt dann an zu rechnen.



Das ist ein guter Vorschlag!
Leider wird es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit noch eine lange Zeit dauern, bis wir vernünftige Daten über Mantle haben. 

Zwar kommt laut Ankündigung der Mantle-Patch für Battlefield 4 "hoffentlich" Ende Dezember, aber selbst dann hat man nur ein Spiel und immer noch keinen soliden Vergleichswert. Da man dem Code von BF4 wegen bisher aufgetretenen Problemen nicht unbedingt trauen kann, müssten noch weitere Spiele  als Vergleich herhalten. 

*Das ist jedoch das Problem von Mantle:*
-Die Verfügbarkeit von Mantle-Games wird mindestens 1-2 Jahre sehr bescheiden aussehen. Möglicherweise sogar sehr viel länger. Nicht jedes neue Spiel ist Retorten-Software wie Fifa oder Call-of-Duty, bei der immer dieselbe Engine recycled wird. Ein komplett neu entwickelter Titel braucht etwa 3-5 Jahre. 
----
Beim Thema 'anfangen zu rechnen' scheiden sich sicher die Geister. Wie wir in der bisher hitzigen Diskussion festgestellt haben, kann man das aus sehr unterschiedlichen Ansatzpunkten tun. Ich will jetzt nicht wieder bei Marketing-Mathematik vs Wirtschaftsprüfung landen.

*Vielmehr stelle ich die Frage: *
"Wo genau wird Mantle denn eigentlich die Spieleperformance verbessern?"

So lächerlich das manchen Usern hier sicherlich vorkommen mag, das ist ein extrem wichtiger Punkt.

Werden die *Min-FPS* erhöht? Die *Average-FPS* ... oder doch nur die *Max-FPs*, wobei der Rest leidet? Eventuell könnte es auch eine seltsame Kombination aus allen genannten Punkten werden, wer weiß? Die Thematik *Framedrops* könnte auch interessant werden...

Ich bin daher weiterhin sehr skeptisch, wenn pauschale Steigerungen gebracht werden. Meiner Meinung nach wird das sehr stark schwanken.
-Jede neue Engine/API muss sich erst mit der Zeit entwickeln. Es wird immer *Auflösungen und Qualitätseinstellungen* geben, mit der Mantle besser oder schlechter skaliert. Im schlimmsten Fall kann es hier und da sogar zu Aussetzern kommen. Das hat man in der Vergangenheit schon bei anderen APIs/Modi gesehen. 

Wenn Mantle letztendlich erscheint werden wir wohl Wochen und Monate damit verbringen diese ganzen Aspekte herauszufinden. Dennoch sollte noch einmal betonte werden, dass dieses Thema mehr oder weniger ein Spekulationsthread ist. Simpel deshalb, weil es noch keine Daten zu Mantle gibt


----------



## Locuza (5. Dezember 2013)

> *Das ist jedoch das Problem von Mantle:*
> -Die Verfügbarkeit von Mantle-Games wird mindestens 1-2 Jahre sehr bescheiden aussehen. Möglicherweise sogar sehr viel länger. Nicht jedes neue Spiel ist Retorten-Software wie Fifa oder Call-of-Duty, bei der immer dieselbe Engine recycled wird. Ein komplett neu entwickelter Titel braucht etwa 3-5 Jahre.


Was heißt bescheiden? Weil das ist ziemlich relativ. 



> Beim Thema 'anfangen zu rechnen' scheiden sich sicher die Geister. Wie wir in der bisher hitzigen Diskussion festgestellt haben, kann man das aus sehr unterschiedlichen Ansatzpunkten tun. Ich will jetzt nicht wieder bei Marketing-Mathematik vs Wirtschaftsprüfung landen.


Da scheiden sich nicht die Geister, du liegst einfach faktisch falsch. 
Ich würde sogar wetten abschließen, dass BWLer mehr lachen würden als Mathematiker. 



> Werden die *Min-FPS* erhöht? Die *Average-FPS* ... oder doch nur die *Max-FPs*, wobei der Rest leidet? Eventuell könnte es auch eine seltsame Kombination aus allen genannten Punkten werden, wer weiß? Die Thematik *Framedrops* könnte auch interessant werden...


Das Potential ins negative ist nicht auszuschließen, aber ich würde behaupten, dass das Potential zur Verbesserung größer ist.
Die Frame-Latenz sollte sinken und bei Min-FPS würde ich noch meine größten Hoffnungen für Verbesserungen setzen.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Dezember 2013)

Locuza schrieb:


> Da scheiden sich nicht die Geister, du liegst einfach faktisch falsch.
> Ich würde sogar wetten abschließen, dass BWLer mehr lachen würden als Mathematiker.


Richtig, weil die sitzen nur noch Heulend hinter dem Rechner.  

Zumindest ist mir zum Heulen zu mute, wenn ich mit ansehen muss, was unser "Bildungs"system da verbricht...


----------



## Gast1655586602 (5. Dezember 2013)

Locuza schrieb:


> Was heißt bescheiden? Weil das ist ziemlich relativ.



Wenn es wie bisher bekannt nur eine Hand voll Titel für/mit Mantle gibt, ist das durchaus als bescheidene Verfügbarkeit zu bezeichnen. Da ist nichts mit "relativ"... (siehe Bedeutungs- vs Bewertungskriterien).




Locuza schrieb:


> Da scheiden sich nicht die Geister, du liegst einfach faktisch falsch.
> Ich würde sogar wetten abschließen, dass BWLer mehr lachen würden als Mathematiker.



Sorry, hier muss ich Monkey Island 3 zitieren:
"Ich bin Gummi, du bist Stahl!"

Gib doch endlich Ruhe! Ich hab dir extra einen Kompromiss angeboten, damit wir das nicht immer wieder durchkauen müssen.




Locuza schrieb:


> Das Potential ins negative ist nicht auszuschließen, aber ich würde behaupten, dass das Potential zur Verbesserung größer ist.
> Die Frame-Latenz sollte sinken und bei Min-FPS würde ich noch meine größten Hoffnungen für Verbesserungen setzen.


 
Jaja, nur das negative an Potential ist, dass man es erst erschließen muss. Ungenutztes Potential ist reine Verschwendung. 
Wir können ja weiter Ratespiele veranstalten. Bevor AMD nicht vernünftig liefert, ist das alles für die Katz.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Dezember 2013)

Dann LASS ES DOCH ENDLICH!


----------



## Locuza (5. Dezember 2013)

TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Wenn es wie bisher bekannt nur eine Hand voll Titel für/mit Mantle gibt, ist das durchaus als bescheidene Verfügbarkeit zu bezeichnen. Da ist nichts mit "relativ"...


Die persönliche Erwartung oder der persönliche Kauftrigger ist doch relativ. Manche interessiert das Null, für andere ist Mantle schon jetzt ein potentieller Kaufgrund und andere bräuchten erst mal 100 Titel bevor sie sich eine AMD nur anschauen würden. 
Im Best Case Szenario sind das mehr als eine Handvoll, wenn es schlecht läuft kann das Ergebnis sehr ernüchternd ausfallen. 



> Sorry, hier muss ich Monkey Island 3 zitieren:
> "Ich bin Gummi, du bist Stahl!"
> 
> Gib doch endlich Ruhe! Ich hab dir extra einen Kompromiss angeboten, damit wir das nicht immer wieder durchkauen müssen.


Du: 5 + 5 = 8
Ich: Nein, es sind 10. 
Du: Wie man sieht scheiden sich die Geister, ich will keine Diskussion mehr über *Marketing *Mathematik vs. Wirtschaftsprüfung starten. 

Das Problem ist, wir haben nicht durchgekaut ob Grün schöner ist als Blau oder Sommer cooler als Winter, sondern wir haben uns logische Verhältnisse angeschaut, wo dein Ergebnis einfach falsch ist. 
Das ist keine Meinungssache bzw. subjektive Empfindung, sondern ein faktischer Fehler, wo du mir keinen Kompromiss anbieten kannst. 



> Jaja, nur das negative an Potential ist, dass man es erst erschließen muss. Ungenutztes Potential ist reine Verschwendung.
> Wir können ja weiter Ratespiele veranstalten. Bevor AMD nicht vernünftig liefert, ist das alles für die Katz.


Durchaus, ich hoffe nicht das mit Mantle am Ende irgendetwas auf der Strecke bleibt, wie AA erzwingen oder ähnliches. 
Mit der Mantle API wird man nachträglich weniger modifizieren können und ich hoffe das die Entwickler ihre Verantwortung richtig wahrnehmen und auch langfristige Entscheidungen bei ihren Spielen treffen. 
Am Ende bauen sie nur FXAA ein und ich kann per Treiber kein MSAA, OGSSAA oder sonst wie was erzwingen. 
Hier geht es vor allem darum, dass die Entwickler ihren Job richtig machen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Dezember 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem "*TheGoodBadWeird* vs. Mantle und AMD im Allgemeinen"-Thread


Ich finde mein Vorschlag ist immer noch sehr passend... 


Johan Andersson redet über Mantle und Kaveri:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezcnBLl7VXw


----------



## Gast1655586602 (5. Dezember 2013)

Da mein Text gerade abgeraucht ist, fasse ich mich kurz:

Ich hab echt die Schn... voll immer gegen dieselben Kandidaten anzureden. Ich werde wohl von der Ignore-Waffe gebrauch machen. 

Achja: 
Die Nixxes-Angaben von 20% FPS-Steigerung sind in festen FPS-Zahlen ein Witz! Dafür programmiert kein Entwickler ewig lange.
20 -> 24
30 -> 36 
40 -> 48
50 -> 60 (!)
60 -> 72
70 -> 84
80 -> 96

Bei älteren Grafikkarten wurde des öfteren für mehr FPS geschummelt. Auch AMD hat sich da nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert.

Beliebiges Beispiel:
Bug in Catalyst-Hotfix oder schummelt AMD?

Bei der Hd6000-Serie hatte AMD auch an der Bildqualität geschraubt bzw. die 5870 nachträglich beschnitten. Da man von vielen Spielern aus Battlefield 4 hört, dass nach Patches plötzlich die Grafik schlechter aussieht, sollte man da vielleicht ein wenig hellhörig werden.

Bei Smartphones und anderen Benchmarks ist das ja schon fast zur Regelmäßigkeit geworden. Wer das also gleich ausschlägt, lässt sich gerne an der Nase herumführen!

*@Maxwolf*
Wieder nur ein Video, in dem Johan Andersson nur allgemeines Bla Bla redet. Keine Fakten, keine Benchmarks und vor allem nichts konkretes! Warum nimmt er keine Schallplatte auf und spult sie bei jedem Interview neu ab? Wäre kein großer Unterschied!


----------



## Locuza (6. Dezember 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Johan Andersson redet über Mantle und Kaveri:


Yeah, dass hört sich cool an, leider ist Kaveri etwas schwachbrüstig geworden, wobei ich natürlich noch die Steamroller Ergebnisse abwarten möchte. 
Das man jetzt effizient 8 Cores auslasten kann, aber nur alte Ware bis ans Ende der Zeit anbietet ist auch nicht cool. 



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Die Nixxes-Angaben von 20% FPS-Steigerung sind in festen FPS-Zahlen ein Witz! Dafür programmiert kein Entwickler ewig lange.


Warum tun dann doch einige das? Oh stimmt die Millionen die sie geschenkt bekommen haben. 
Er hat nur gesagt es ist nicht unrealistisch, es ist möglich, aber es ist auch mehr möglich. 
Es muss den Entwicklern auch nicht in erster Linie um GPU-Performance gehen, was ist mit Strategiespielen oder aufwendigen Szenen?
Was ist generell mit der Art der Programmierung und der Handhabung von Mantle?
Das ganze besteht mehr, als nur einer plumpen Zahl auf der GPU-Seite. 
So wie DX11 auch nicht nur aus Tessellation besteht, sondern eine ganze fülle von Vorteilen für sich beanspruchen kann, gegenüber DX10.



> *@Maxwolf*
> Wieder nur ein Video, in dem Johan Andersson nur allgemeines Bla Bla redet. Keine Fakten, keine Benchmarks und vor allem nichts konkretes! Warum nimmt er keine Schallplatte auf und spult sie bei jedem Interview neu ab? Wäre kein großer Unterschied!


Übrigens paar vielleicht für dich interessante Aussagen von Oxide:
http://www.hardware.fr/medias/photos_news/00/43/IMG0043514_1.jpg

Ungefähr 2 Mannmonate braucht man, um Mantle einzubauen.

Die Motivation haben sie auch aufgeschrieben:
http://www.hardware.fr/medias/photos_news/00/43/IMG0043516_1.jpg


Aber ansonsten, wie wäre es wenn du Johan auf deine Ignore-Liste setzt?


----------



## Bragidonar (7. Dezember 2013)

Interessant wäre eine Umfrage auf der News-Seite wie viele PC Nutzer auf AMD umrüsten würden bzw beim Neukauf eher eine AMD Grafikkarten vorziehen.

Frage:

Würdest du bei einem Leistungsgewinn von 20-30% (oder mehr) deine Grafikkarte wechseln bzw beim Neukauf eher AMD Grafikkarten wählen ?


Ich denke damit kann man die Entwicklung dieser API besser einschätzen bzw sogar supporten , denn das lesen nicht nur User hier auf der Seite, andere Entwickler Studios und Hardwarehersteller richten ihre Entwicklungen ganz stark nach der Kaufentscheidung ihrer Kunden. Wenn bei so einer Umfrage 80% der PC User für einem Kauf dieser Hardware sind dann werden die anderen Hersteller automatisch dazu gezwungen sich extrem mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen .

Was man überall aber nicht ersehen / erlesen kann ist warum Intel und Nvidia nicht auf Dice eingegangen sind als Andersson die Anfrage über eine API gestellt hat. Da sollte doch mal was darüber berichtet werden bzw mal bei Intel / Nividia ein Redakteur eine Stellungnahme erfragen ^^.


Am einfachsten ist es wenn wir folgendes machen :

Wir wollen eine Leistungsstarke API für den PC die maßgeblich die Entwicklung und Qualität der Spiele zur Gute kommt oder nicht ? 

Dann richtet euer Kaufverhalten danach ! 

Entweder klappt es und die anderen Hersteller gehen in die Mantle-Richtung mit oder es gibt ein Fatalcrash und Nvidia/Intel kommen auf einmal mit ihrer eigenen API. Das wäre der größte Dreck der passieren könnte .....

Im Grunde bin ich immer noch fest davon überzeugt das "große Konzerne" die Entwicklung des PC-Gamings sabotieren um ihre WohnzimmerPC´s (Konsolen) verkaufen zu können. 

Wären die Konsolen nicht da, die die Entwicklung auf dem PC ausbremsen dann wären wir schon seit 5 Jahren ganz woanders mit dem Gaming.

Nicht auszudenken was alles möglich wäre wenn die Studios nur rein auf PC´s optimieren würden und dazu noch Hardwarestandarts festlegen wonach Käufer sich richten müssen.


----------



## jelais99 (7. Dezember 2013)

Das liegt aber vor allem daran, dass die Konsolen im Vergleich zum PC die wesentlich rentablere Plattform ist. Und das liegt nicht nur an der Low Level API. Spiele lassen sich darauf aufgrund der gleichbleibenden Hardware und des gleichbleibenden OS wesentlich leichter und kostengünstiger realisieren. Die bisher wesentlich geringere Anzahl an "Raubkopien" tut ihr übriges.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Dezember 2013)

Ist nicht GTA5 das meist kopierte Spiel dieses Jahr?


----------



## jelais99 (9. Dezember 2013)

Mag sein, aber dafür wurden auch 29 Millionen Exemplare umgesetzt. Im Vergleich zum PC wird weltweit einfach mehr auf den Konsolen umgesetzt und im Vergleich zum PC auch weniger illegal heruntergeladen.
 Daher mag ich an eine "Verschwörungstheorie", nach der der PC künstlich klein gehalten wird nicht glauben. Die Konsolen sind für Entwickler eben wirtschaftlich attraktiver.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Dezember 2013)

Na, so lange ich weiterhin alles für den PC bekomme und meine Spiele modden kann, ist mir das wurscht.


----------



## BigT72 (15. Dezember 2013)

mal ne frage gibt es schon irgend welche Infos wann Mantle erscheint?


----------



## Locuza (15. Dezember 2013)

Ende Dezember soll der BF4 Mantle Patch erscheinen. 
Ein genaues  Datum gibt es leider nicht und ob der Patch nicht verschoben werden  muss, weil BF4 so ein kleines Bug Festival bisher ist, ist auch eine  gute Frage.


----------



## BigT72 (15. Dezember 2013)

Ah ok danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## tommyracer01 (15. Dezember 2013)

Mantle-Patch wird wohl nix mehr dieses Jahr, würde ich einfach mal behaupten. Angeblich will man sich bei DICE voll auf Bugfixes konzentrieren. Außerdem kündigte Andersson von DICE via Twitter schon einen Vergleichsbenchmark für November an, der auch nicht kam.


----------



## Locuza (16. Dezember 2013)

Nun, DICE ist ja geteilt worden. Es gibt DICE als Game Developer und das Frostbite Team, welches sich jetzt primär um die InHouse-Engine kümmert. 
Renderer und Game Bugs sind auch zwei unterschiedliche Sachen. 
Wenn es nicht zu viele Schnittpunkte gibt und interne Probleme, könnte man schon hoffen das sie es dennoch schaffen. 
Johan hat aber schon öfters mal Fragen auf Twitter gestellt bekommen, ob Mantle es wirklich noch in diesem Jahr schafft.  
Eine Antwort gab es nicht.


----------



## arti.86 (16. Dezember 2013)

hoffe trotzdem drauf  wäre ne gute alternativa zum monopolsoft


----------



## Locuza (16. Dezember 2013)

Nur ist Mantle in einer anderen Art und Weise noch mehr Monopol, als DX von MS.


----------



## Typhoon007 (17. Dezember 2013)

Wann sollte Mantle denn ursprünglich schon erscheinen? Ende Dezember oder wie?


----------



## Locuza (17. Dezember 2013)

Ursprünglich hieß es nur Dezember, seit der Developer Summit im November heißt es bis jetzt Ende Dezember.


----------



## Locuza (18. Dezember 2013)

Die Oxide Präsentation ist nun auf Youtube online und man kann sich dort ihre Mantle Demo anschauen. 
*An alle Vaporware und Demo-Freaks*

Oxide Games AMD Mantle Presentation and Demo - YouTube

Ansonsten siehe hardware.fr für die Folien:
APU13: Oxide fait exploser la limite CPU avec Mantle - Cartes Graphiques - HardWare.fr


----------



## Typhoon007 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ist das denn jetzt gut, durchschnittlich oder schlecht?


----------



## Locuza (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mich anfangs verhört. 
Das ganze bezieht sich immer nur auf 50K Batches. (Batch = CPU-Befehl an die GPU)

Mit DX braucht die CPU 100ms oder gar mehr bei der Verarbeitung. 
Mit Mantle nur ~18ms, also ein Fünftel gerade mal. 
Man muss aber auch warten bis die GPU ihren Job erledigt hat, während dieser Zeit könnte man die CPU noch mit etwas beschäftigen. 
Im Falle von DX funktioniert das nicht, weil die CPU mit den Driver Threads beschäftigt ist. 

In gewissen Situationen soll Mantle bis zu 3 mal schneller laufen, als DX. 
Auch mit nur 2Ghz verändert sich an den FPS rein gar nichts und deren Demo hatte 10.000 Einheiten.

Es ist nun einmal deutlich das mit einer low-level-api viel mehr Performance herausgeholt werden kann, ansonsten würden Konsolen kein Land sehen.
Als Entwickler kann man sich mit Mantle aber sowieso nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, da man DX/OGL immer noch unterstützen muss und sich nicht erlauben kann tausende von Einheiten rein zu hauen, was zwar mit Mantle flüssig läuft, mit DX aber total CPU bound ist und mit 12 FPS vor sich hin ruckelt. 

Jedoch obliegt es natürlich dem Entwickler, wie er Mantle einsetzt. 
Möglichkeiten bieten sich viele an.


----------



## saphira33 (18. Dezember 2013)

TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> *@Locuza*
> Ich denke du behandelst das Thema Prozentrechnung nochmal! Da ist viel Halbwissen in deinem Kopf!
> 
> Wenn du nicht im selben Wertungsbereich bleibst, funktionert deine Rechnung nicht!
> ...


 
Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen

Die Differenz zwischen 60% und 92% ist 32% jedoch ist die Erhöhung 53% denn 60% *1.53 = 91.8.

Fazit die Differenz ist 32% aber die Steigerung ist 53%.

Oder mal anders du sagst 60% + 32% jetzt steht aber hinter Prozenten immer eine Zahl, sagen wir 3000 = 100% also 60% = 1800 + 32% (960) = 92% = 2760.
1800*1.32(32%) = 2376
1800*1.53(53%) = 2754
Somit ist die Steigerung 53% und nicht 32%.


----------



## cap82 (18. Dezember 2013)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen
> 
> Die Differenz zwischen 60% und 92% ist 32% jedoch ist die Erhöhung 53% denn 60% *1.53 = 91.8.
> 
> Fazit die Differenz ist 32% aber die Steigerung ist 53%.



http://www.lektor.at/beliebte-recht...idersprechen-oder-wiederspruchwiedersprechen/


----------



## saphira33 (18. Dezember 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Widerspruch/widersprechen oder Wiederspruch/wiedersprechen? | lektor.at - Ihr Online-Lektorat.


 
Dies ist ein Onlineforum deutsche Rechtschreibung ist mir hier relativ egal.

Falls es dich glücklich macht ich habe es nun korrigiert.


----------



## cap82 (18. Dezember 2013)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Dies ist ein Onlineforum deutsche Rechtschreibung ist mir hier relativ egal.
> 
> Falls es dich glücklich macht ich habe es nun korrigiert.



Ich denke, du wirst nun jedes mal bei diesem Wort an genau diesen Post denken, und es wird dir ab jetzt nicht mehr passieren. 

Gerade in einem Onlineforum ist doch die Schreibweise die einzige Möglichkeit, dem Gegenüber ein Bild von dir zu vermitteln(Groß- und Kleinschreibung mal ausgenommen)
Aber du musst ja wissen wie du rüber kommen willst.
Meiner Meinung nach gehört das Wort "widersprechen" zu den Schlüsselwörtern,  bei denen man schnell mal blöd aussieht, wenn man es falsch schreibt.
Deswegen kannste mir eigentlich dankbar sein..  
Der Grund für meinen Post war eigentlich nur, dass ich dir helfen wollte.
Aber das ist ja ein Onlineforum, da ist es mir egal wie jemand meine Hilfe auffasst..  
Nun aber genug OT jetzt.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (18. Dezember 2013)

Mal ehrlich, wem interessiert Rechtschreibung in einem Internet Forum?
Leute die über andere ihre Rechtschreibung flamen, haben nur keine Argumente und fühlen sich toll, wenn sie ein Grund haben.



cap82 schrieb:


> Widerspruch/widersprechen oder Wiederspruch/wiedersprechen? | lektor.at - Ihr Online-Lektorat.



Und du bist das beste Beispiel, statt normal über das Thema weiter zu diskutieren, kommst du hier mit so eine Kacklektüre, wem interessiert das?
Such dir bloß ein Hobby Kid


----------



## cap82 (18. Dezember 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, wem interessiert Rechtschreibung in einem Internet Forum?
> Leute die über andere ihre Rechtschreibung flamen, haben nur keine Argumente und fühlen sich toll, wenn sie ein Grund haben.
> 
> Und du bist das beste Beispiel, statt normal über das Thema weiter zu diskutieren, kommst du hier mit so eine Kacklektüre, wem interessiert das?
> Such dir bloß ein Hobby Kid



Alles wird gut, morgen gehts dir sicher wieder besser.


----------



## saphira33 (18. Dezember 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Ich denke, du wirst nun jedes mal bei diesem Wort an genau diesen Post denken, und es wird dir ab jetzt nicht mehr passieren.
> 
> Gerade in einem Onlineforum ist doch die Schreibweise die einzige Möglichkeit, dem Gegenüber ein Bild von dir zu vermitteln(Groß- und Kleinschreibung mal ausgenommen)
> Aber du musst ja wissen wie du rüber kommen willst.
> ...


 
Weisst du, ich bin grade auf der Arbeit und musste den Artikel schreiben wenn keiner hingeschaut hat und immer wieder mit alt + Tab das Fenster wechseln wenn ich was höre und darum hab ich einfach schnell geschrieben, und wenn ich wirklich jemandem ein Bild von mir vermitteln will dann gibt's hier Anhänge und ein Profilbild. 

Und nein ich werde nicht jedes mal bei diesem Wort an deinen Post denken weil ich einfach keine Zeit habe(n will um) mir die Rechtschreibung immer wieder anzusehen.


----------



## cap82 (18. Dezember 2013)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Weisst du, ich bin grade auf der Arbeit und musste den Artikel schreiben wenn keiner hingeschaut hat und immer wieder mit alt + Tab das Fenster wechseln wenn ich was höre und darum hab ich einfach schnell geschrieben, und wenn ich wirklich jemandem ein Bild von mir vermitteln will dann gibt's hier Anhänge und ein Profilbild.
> 
> Und nein ich werde nicht jedes mal bei diesem Wort an deinen Post denken weil ich einfach keine Zeit habe(n will um) mir die Rechtschreibung immer wieder anzusehen.



Du musst dich ja vor mir nicht rechtfertigen. Den kleinen Seitenhieb überles ich jetzt mal.
Jeder kann durchs Leben gehen wie er möchte.

Alles gut!


----------



## clarkathome (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich frage mich wann Mantle denn endlich erscheinen wird ...

Vielleicht gibt es von AMD ja ein Weihnachtsgeschenk und es wird am 24/25 released.

Dann gibts es mit Sicherheit einige interessante Diskussionen mit so mancher Ehefrau .


----------



## Locuza (21. Dezember 2013)

Tja, wohl 2014. 
Bald ist Weihnachten und Neujahr, da arbeitet niemand mehr.


----------



## Typhoon007 (23. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt. Da hat Tante Emma auch geschlossen.


----------



## SwissBullet (23. Dezember 2013)

Bin schon ganz gespannt darauf,naja laaaannnggeee wird es wohl nicht mehr dauern.


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Dezember 2013)

Dezember wirds allerdings wohl auch kaum noch. Nunja, AMD-Roadmaps und -Termine sind eh in erster Linie dazu da, über den Haufen geworfen zu werden...


----------



## Ralf345 (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich wäre ziemlich enttäuscht wenn jetzt doch nichts kommt im Dezember. Es war versprochen und seit längerem gab es kein Update diesbezüglich. Bei einer Verschiebung kann man das doch wenigstens 1-2 Wochen vorher verkünden. Die gibt es nicht, alles wartet jetzt auf irgendein Mantle Lebenszeichen im Dezember. Noch sind ein paar Tage Zeit.


----------



## Locuza (26. Dezember 2013)

Diese fehlende Transparenz stößt mir auch sauer auf. 
Hoffentlich kommt der Patch im Januar dann zügig oder will EA/DICE noch 3 Monate lang den Kauderwelsch patchen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Dezember 2013)

Das Dezember-Datum hatte Johan per Twitter verkündet, da gibt's aber nix Neues.


----------



## cap82 (26. Dezember 2013)

Ist denn dieses Jahr noch ein größeres Event bei AMD geplant? Vielleicht machen sie ja nen Livestream von ihrer Silvesterparty..


----------



## Paulpanzer (26. Dezember 2013)

Glaube nicht das dieses Jahr noch was kommt, eher März oder noch später


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Dezember 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Ist denn dieses Jahr noch ein größeres Event bei AMD geplant? Vielleicht machen sie ja nen Livestream von ihrer Silvesterparty.


Wäre mir neu, eher zeigen die was auf der CES.


----------



## Paulpanzer (26. Dezember 2013)

Locuza schrieb:


> Diese fehlende Transparenz stößt mir auch sauer auf.
> Hoffentlich kommt der Patch im Januar dann zügig oder will EA/DICE noch 3 Monate lang den Kauderwelsch patchen?



Na klar Patchen macht doch spass, und beim nächsten patch wird alles anders


----------



## OctoCore (26. Dezember 2013)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> Ich wäre ziemlich enttäuscht wenn jetzt doch nichts kommt im Dezember. Es war versprochen und seit längerem gab es kein Update diesbezüglich. Bei einer Verschiebung kann man das doch wenigstens 1-2 Wochen vorher verkünden. Die gibt es nicht, alles wartet jetzt auf irgendein Mantle Lebenszeichen im Dezember. Noch sind ein paar Tage Zeit.


 
Ach - wenn die bei AMD merken, dass sogar die Fans grummelig werden, gibt es eben mal wieder ein Video. 
Dann ist erst mal Ruhe im Karton.
Ich hoffe mal, dass die mit ihrer Vaporware aus der Hüfte kommen, solange überhaupt noch AMD-Hardware in meinem Rechner steckt.


----------



## Locuza (30. Dezember 2013)

> “_After much consideration, the decision was made to delay the Mantle  patch for Battlefield 4. AMD continues to support DICE on the public  introduction of Mantle, and we are tremendously excited about the coming  release for Battlefield 4! We are now targeting a January release and  will have more information to share in the New Year._”



What happened to EA's Battlefield 4 Mantle patch? | SemiAccurate


----------



## Typhoon007 (31. Dezember 2013)

Verschoben auf Januar? Na toll.


----------



## ryzen1 (31. Dezember 2013)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Verschoben auf Januar? Na toll.



Hast du denn ehrlich jetzt noch erwartet, dass Mantle heute kommt? 

Besser Januar als später.


----------



## Typhoon007 (31. Dezember 2013)

Nein das habe ich nicht.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (4. Januar 2014)

kommt es 100% Januar oder wird das wieder verschoben ?


----------



## Locuza (4. Januar 2014)

Target Januar klingt nicht unbedingt nach 100%. 
Bald ist die CES und Kaveris Vorstellung, vielleicht gibt es dort mehr Infos.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2014)

Sehr Wahrscheinlich


----------



## Locuza (6. Januar 2014)

Es sind Demo-Ergebnisse für Kaveri mit Mantle da 

Oxides Star Swarm Demo:
http://oi42.tinypic.com/ws7jbt.jpg

Mit DX ~9 FPS
Mit Mantle ~ 30 FPS 

Das sind nur 233% mehr FPS. 
Und damit hatte der Mitarbeiter sogar Recht, mit Mantle ist man stellenweise bis zu drei mal schneller. 

Dann gibt es noch eine Folie, ich weiß nicht ob es um Mantle generell gilt oder um BF4, weil es dort auch abgebildet wird, aber da ist von bis zu 45% die Rede:
http://oi39.tinypic.com/2u5fiah.jpg

Ganze Gallerie und Quelle zur Kaveri Präsentation:
AMD Tech Day - Kaveri & Mantle Slides - CPUs, Motherboards, and Memory - Linus Tech Tips

Also für eine APU scheint es eine Menge zu bringen, aber das ist das untere Leistungsspektrum, weswegen es vermutlich gerade hier sehr viel hilft. 
Bei ausgewachsenen Intel-CPUs und GPUs erwarte ich ein Stück weniger Performance.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Januar 2014)

Genau das habe ich ja auch von Anfang an gesagt. Die meiste Mehrperformane wird man bei APUs/SOCs raus holen, weil DX eben diese Architektur gar nicht kennt.

Ich bin aber mal gespannt, wieviel es bei ner HD7970 alias R9 280X  oder ner R9 290X sind.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Januar 2014)

Mjammi. Wenn dieser Mantle-Patch für BF4 und die Starswarm-Demo doch endlich mal draußen wären...
Angesichts des NDAs auf den neuen Folien darf man vom 14.1. als Launchtermin für Kaveri ausgehen, oder?
Das wäre ja mal ein guter Zeitpunkt um zumindest die Presse mal mit Mantle spielen zu lassen.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Januar 2014)

Ja, das ist der Launchtermin. CB sieht es zumindest auch so


----------



## Locuza (6. Januar 2014)

Jep, der 14. Januar ist offizieller Launch-Date von Kaveri. 
Ich hoffe wirklich, dass BF4 den Januar Termin schafft und am besten nicht bis zum letzten Tag hinaus zieht 
Ende Februar kommt Thief und im März Plants vs. Zombies: Garden Warfare (Wo ich anfangs gedacht habe, dass kommt am 20 Februar, aber nur Xbox Versionen).


----------



## Laggy.NET (6. Januar 2014)

Der StarSwarm Benchmark soll ja diesen Januar auch noch auf Steam erscheinen...


----------



## PrivateCeralion (7. Januar 2014)

Eben wurde auf der CES Battlfield 4 mit Mantle gezeigt. Es wurde gesagt, dass es 45% mehr Fps gibt, als das gleiche System ohne Mantle. Per Fraps wurden die Fps angezeigt, 98-108 Fps die ganze Zeit


----------



## Skysnake (7. Januar 2014)

Link zu nem Stream?


----------



## Duvar (7. Januar 2014)

Schau, hatte dazu ein Thread erstellt aber der Stream ins zu Ende  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/313265-amd-ces-live-stream.html
Hab jedoch paar Infos, Stichwortartig da rein gepackt und das BF 4 Mantle Video natürlich.


----------



## Locuza (7. Januar 2014)

Wow, endlich antwortet Johan auf Twitter anfragen. 
1. Frage, wie läuft es mit Mantle? 
Johan: Sehr gut 

2. Frage, wie sieht es mit Crossfire aus? 
Johan: Wir haben unser eigenes AFR implantiert.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich sagte er doch: nix AFR 
(Und er sagte auch: "Mantle-Patch für BF4 kommt im Januar." Woraufhin er damit fortfuhr, selbigen Post wieder zu löschen  )


----------



## Locuza (7. Januar 2014)

Ich beziehe mich auf dieses Posting:
https://twitter.com/repi/status/420299644954894337


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Januar 2014)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich auf dieses Posting:
> https://twitter.com/repi/status/420299644954894337


 Hmm ich auch... ich muss weg


----------



## BrainShock (10. Januar 2014)

Hoffentlich verbessert sich AMD mit Mantle und so weiter, denn Nvidia hat immer nachgezogen und das besser


----------



## Ready (10. Januar 2014)

Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft 
Besser fänd ichs noch wenn Nvidia (und andere) sich auch dazu entschließt ihre GPUs Mantle fähig zu machen - soll ja theoretisch nicht nur CGN exklusiv sein.


----------



## Illu-X (10. Januar 2014)

Nvidia wird seine Treiber nur dann Mantle-Kompatibel gestalten, wenn:

a) Die Technologie für die breite Masse reale Vorteile bringt
b) Die Technologie auch genutzt wird

Es gibt nur einen logischen Grund, warum Nvidia sich bisher zurückhält - und der ist, dass AMD es schon oft genug versaut hat. Irgendwas wird Nvidia bewogen haben, nicht mit DICE zusammenzuarbeiten. Sollte sich herausstellen, dass Mantle DIE Revolution wird, dann zieht Nvidia ganz kurzfristig nach. Denn der Mehraufwand, um 50 % schnellere Karten zum gleichen Preis zu produzieren, ist marktwirtschaftlich nicht tragbar.

MOMENTAN ist Nvidia Technologieführer. Es wäre dumm, die eigene Außendarstellung dadurch zu schädigen, Konkurrenztechnologie mit zu hypen. 

Jedoch hat Nvidia, mal abgesehen von einigen marginalen Treiberschwächen in letzter Zeit, bisher wirklich hervorragende Arbeit geleistet - und das über Jahrzehnte. Ich bin mir sicher, dass Nvidia Mantle nicht blockieren wird - aber eben auch nicht pushen. Sollte es sich durchsetzen, dann denke ich werden die Kepler-Chips aufwärts unterstützt. Falls nicht, so war es ein weiteres "don´t believe the hype".


----------



## Skysnake (10. Januar 2014)

Naja, also eigentlich ist nVidia rein von der Hardware einiges hinter AMD, aber seis drum. Was nützt einem die tollste Hardware, wenn man keine API hat, die die auch nutzt.


----------



## execrypter (14. Januar 2014)

meiner Meinung nach wird es Mantle nicht schaffen. Für AMD ist der Zug abgefahren (s. 7850 Test). Marktanteile gehen wieder mal verloren.... nur eine Frage der Zeit bis AMD vom Martk ist. Der Grafikkarten-Markt hilft hier auch nichts. Schade, da ich seit 98 ein AMD System besitze...


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Januar 2014)

Totgesagte leben länger. Demnach ist AMD mittlerweile unsterblich.


----------



## z4x (14. Januar 2014)

execrypter schrieb:


> meiner Meinung nach wird es Mantle nicht schaffen. Für AMD ist der Zug abgefahren (s. 7850 Test). Marktanteile gehen wieder mal verloren.... nur eine Frage der Zeit bis AMD vom Martk ist. Der Grafikkarten-Markt hilft hier auch nichts. Schade, da ich seit 98 ein AMD System besitze...



Wie kann man nur so vie l müll reden? Worauf beruht diese von dir hochqualifizierte annahme?

Und wieso sollten sie im graka markt nichts bringen? Sie sind dort eigentlich bei den meisten mit ahnung bis 300€ (280x/770) erste wahl.

Bei den anderen dannach entscheiden dinge wie physix, 3d vision, evtl. G-sync,... Für nv (und für nv spricht da auch noch die maximal leistung -780ti)
Für amd sprechen finge wie mantel (intressiert auch viele unter 300) True audio, mögliches freesync und der besarte preis (r9 290!) 
Also Ich kann da keinen grund sehen darum amd nichts meher im graka markt zu richten hat?!

Und nur weil mantel sich verspätet heist das nochlange nicht das es schlecht ist am ende! Und ansich ist es auch gut, wenn Bsp. Bald schon ein anderes spiel mit mantel kommt, was mehr draw calls hat da bf4 schon relativ wenige hat. Dann denken wahrscheinlich viele es würde nicht so viel dringen generell während das nur bei mantle wenig mehrleistung wäre...


----------



## execrypter (15. Januar 2014)

z4x schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so vie l müll reden? Worauf beruht diese von dir hochqualifizierte annahme?
> 
> Und wieso sollten sie im graka markt nichts bringen? Sie sind dort eigentlich bei den meisten mit ahnung bis 300€ (280x/770) erste wahl.
> 
> ...



die Aussage: "Der Grafikkarten-Markt hilft hier auch nichts." war ja auch im positiven Sinne gemeint. ich denke nicht, dass der Grafikkartenmarkt ausreicht, um das sinkende Schiff über Wasser zu halten.


----------



## ryzen1 (15. Januar 2014)

execrypter schrieb:


> die Aussage: "Der Grafikkarten-Markt hilft hier auch nichts." war ja auch im positiven Sinne gemeint. ich denke nicht, dass der Grafikkartenmarkt ausreicht, um das sinkende Schiff über Wasser zu halten.



Genau und weil sie so sinken, steckt jetzt in jeder Next Gen Konsole AMD Hardware...


----------



## Paulzocktschonwieder (23. Januar 2014)

yeah last AMD pleite gehen und zu tote haten! 
ich nehme gerne in kauf für den nächsten PC einen Kredit aufzunehmen ...


----------



## siiik (24. Januar 2014)

Aus einer nicht öffentlichen Präsentation des Hardware-Herstellers AMD sind erste Leistungswerte der neuen Grafiktechnik Mantle publik geworden. Mantle soll es Spieleentwicklern ermöglichen, die Hardware einer AMD-Grafikkarte direkt anzusprechen – ein Konzept, das AMD direkt von den neuen Konsolen PlayStation 4 und Xbox One auf den PC überträgt. Den geleakten Folien zufolge sorgt Mantle für eine bis zu *45 Prozent* bessere Performance im Vergleich mit Microsofts DirectX, das üblicherweise bei der Spiele-Entwicklung für PCs verwendet wird.

AMD Mantle: Grafiktechnik übertrumpft DirectX


----------



## PrivateCeralion (24. Januar 2014)

Die Nachricht ist öffentlich, wurde auf der CES erwähnt und schon im Thread diskutiert ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub das gabs hier noch nicht: GS-4151, Developing Thief with new AMD technology, by Jurjen Katsman
Präsentation von Nixxes (dem Studio, das Tomb Raider auf den PC portiert hat, und das jetzt auch bei Thief tut).
Kernpunkte: 
-Mantle ist nicht "hardwired" auf GCN - _kann_ also wirklich offen für alle sein, wenn die nötigen Features in Hardware unterstützt werden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Mantle bringt Leistung sowohl im CPU- als auch im GPU-Limit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Mantle vereinfacht Ports von Konsolen auf PC (Unter Mantle, logischerweise  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locuza (26. Januar 2014)

Disco Theme - Vigilante 8 Arcade - YouTube
Uh uh, Vaporware, uh uh, Disco-Dampf uh uh:

https://twitter.com/antal120/status/427045152654249984/photo/1


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Januar 2014)

Pfff


----------



## Locuza (26. Januar 2014)

Da hat AMD vermutlich mit BF4 sprichwörtlich in die ******* gelangt. 
Andererseits sehe ich aber ebenso wenig den 13.35 Treiber und die SWARM-Demo von Oxide, die auch diesen Monat kommen sollte. 
Ich fange nun an nicht nur an BF4 zu zweifeln.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Januar 2014)

Wäre schon nett langsam mal was abseits von schönen Powerpoint-Slides zu sehen zu bekommen.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Januar 2014)

Das lustige ist eigentlich eher das im BF4 Mantle Thread die Leute schon eher von G-Sync hin und hergerissen sind - weil mache es schon haben und verwenden.
Der Thread ist sogar bis zu Physx abgegleitet.

Irgendwie scheint AMD genau das gegenteilige Problem von König Midas zu haben. Alles was man anfässt wird zu..


----------



## Paulzocktschonwieder (27. Januar 2014)

liegt wohl eher an EA... alles was die anfassen wird zu nen Bug. Naja bügeln die ja gerade aus, und das ist denen wichtiger als der Mantle Patch. Also lassen die Mantle in der Ecke liegen und werkeln dieses jahr lang (übertrieben lange) an einen bugfreien BF 4.


----------



## cap82 (27. Januar 2014)

Paulzocktschonwieder schrieb:


> liegt wohl eher an EA... alles was die anfassen wird zu nen Bug. Naja bügeln die ja gerade aus, und das ist denen wichtiger als der Mantle Patch. Also lassen die Mantle in der Ecke liegen und werkeln dieses jahr lang (übertrieben lange) an einen bugfreien BF 4.



EA fixt da garnix, wenn dann macht das DICE. EA steht höchstens mit dem holzstock dahinter.


----------



## siiik (29. Januar 2014)

Man sollte eine Petition starten ala "BF5 without EA"


----------



## ryzen1 (29. Januar 2014)

Also Mantle kommt sicher noch diesen Monat.

https://twitter.com/AMDRadeon/status/428197039898234881

Außerdem gibts n neues Bild von Ruby 

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BfFXkVrCcAEepgg.png


----------



## SmokeyX (29. Januar 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Also Mantle kommt sicher noch diesen Monat.
> 
> https://twitter.com/AMDRadeon/status/428197039898234881


 
Ich hoffe das Mantel dann auch wirklich einsatzfähig sein wird  und nicht wie der launch des BF4

Obwohl... halbfertiges Produkt (BF4) + halbfertiges Produkt (Mantel) = Ein fertiges Produkt?


----------



## ryzen1 (29. Januar 2014)

SmokeyX schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Mantel dann auch wirklich einsatzfähig sein wird  und nicht wie der launch des BF4
> 
> Obwohl... halbfertiges Produkt (BF4) + halbfertiges Produkt (Mantel) = Ein fertiges Produkt?


 
1/2x + 1/2y = 1 stimmt ja auch nicht ^^


----------



## blackout24 (29. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub nicht das Mantle in den nächsten 2 Tagen kommt.


----------



## ryzen1 (29. Januar 2014)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das Mantle in den nächsten 2 Tagen kommt.


 
https://twitter.com/AMDRadeon/status/428197039898234881

https://twitter.com/repi/status/427944181823438848

https://twitter.com/amd_roy/statuses/427810352835735553


----------



## Rizzard (29. Januar 2014)

Die leben schon im Februar. Du Jungs sind uns einfach vorraus.^^


----------



## blackout24 (29. Januar 2014)

Wie als hätte man das nicht schon oft gehört.


----------



## Paulzocktschonwieder (29. Januar 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Die leben schon im Februar. Du Jungs sind uns einfach vorraus.^^


 
Als die BF 4 relased haben, dachten die bereits BF 4 sei fertig xD?


----------



## dsdenni (29. Januar 2014)

Paulzocktschonwieder schrieb:


> Als die BF 4 relased haben, dachten die bereits BF 4 sei fertig xD?



Das erklärt so einiges


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Januar 2014)

Über Gothic3 sagte man auch, das sei fertig zum Release 
Also ich stimm euch zu, ich glaub das Release erst wenn ich es sehe. Und selbst dann ist nicht gesagt, dass dabei auch was vernünftiges rumgekommen ist. Oder dass das fertig ist. Wird sich zeigen ^^

// Aber ich will hier auch nicht den Miesepeter machen. Ich hab mir grad ne GTX680 geholt, aber mit dem Verkauf meiner 7970@Wakü warte ich noch, bis ich weiß was mit Mantle so kommt. Vielleicht lohnt es sich ja doch, bei AMD zu bleiben M)


----------



## Iconoclast (31. Januar 2014)

Ne 7970 mit einer 680 tauschen macht doch gar keinen Sinn.


----------



## Ralle@ (31. Januar 2014)

Paulzocktschonwieder schrieb:


> Als die BF 4 relased haben, dachten die bereits BF 4 sei fertig xD?


 
Wer bei EA glaubt das die erst ein Game bringen wenn es wirklich fertig ist, der glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann.

Aber zurück zum Thema.
Ich hoffe doch sehr das Mantle einschlägt, dann ist Microsoft gezwungen endlich mal DX zu überarbeiten und alle haben was davon.


----------



## dsdenni (31. Januar 2014)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Über Gothic3 sagte man auch, das sei fertig zum Release
> Also ich stimm euch zu, ich glaub das Release erst wenn ich es sehe. Und selbst dann ist nicht gesagt, dass dabei auch was vernünftiges rumgekommen ist. Oder dass das fertig ist. Wird sich zeigen ^^
> 
> // Aber ich will hier auch nicht den Miesepeter machen. Ich hab mir grad ne GTX680 geholt, aber mit dem Verkauf meiner 7970@Wakü warte ich noch, bis ich weiß was mit Mantle so kommt. Vielleicht lohnt es sich ja doch, bei AMD zu bleiben M)



Hast du dir ne Leistungsteigerung durch den Tausch der 7970 zur 680 erhofft?


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Januar 2014)

Nein sowas werde ich wohl noch wissen... Ohne nachzugucken, die GTX680 ist bei FullHD Auflösung ca. 10% schneller als die 7970 (Non-GHz). Und nein, das war selbstverständlich nicht der Grund. Schonmal was von Tapetenwechsel gehört? Außerdem bin ich günstig an die 680 gekommen (sodass ich die 7970 noch mit Gewinn verkaufen kann) und es ist ne SOC von Gigabyte... Für solche sinnlosen Sachen, die es eigentlich nicht über das Concept Design hinaus geschafft haben sollten, habe ich eh was übrig.  Die macht sich gut in meiner Sammlung.


----------



## telmi (2. Februar 2014)

So mantle ist ja nun draußen seit ner guten std, meine 290x hat zwar gut fps dazu bekommen in BF4 ALLERDINGS hab ich etwa jede minute einen mini-lag/ruckler der echt nervt. ist so relativ unspielbar, hat das noch jemand???

Ansonsten isses geil, nur die ruckler nerven halt derbe, dazu geht das afterburner overlay nicht mehr und programme wie Dxtory/Fraps auch nicht mehr was echt kacke ist, hoffentlich bringen die genannten Programme schnell updates ansonsten bringt "mir" mantle nicht viel weil ich viel aufnehme im spiel


----------



## Sebbi102 (2. Februar 2014)

Hmm, ich kann Mantle in BF4 nicht aktivieren, trotz neuem Treiber und dem Patch für BF4 .

Edit: Bei Star Swarm kommt ein Appcrash mit Mantle, bei D3D funktioniert es sofort, Treiber wurde nun schon zum zweiten Mal Neuinstalliert.


----------



## storm41 (2. Februar 2014)

Battlefield 4 + Mantle = 80% more FPS when CPU bound - YouTube

was hat sich amd eigentlich dabei gedacht als sie eine api entwickeln haben die mal eben 2 generationen hardware neukauf überflüssig macht ? wirtschaftlich ist das ja nun nicht


----------



## Harpenerkkk (2. Februar 2014)

telmi schrieb:


> So mantle ist ja nun draußen seit ner guten std, meine 290x hat zwar gut fps dazu bekommen in BF4 ALLERDINGS hab ich etwa jede minute einen mini-lag/ruckler der echt nervt. ist so relativ unspielbar, hat das noch jemand???
> 
> Ansonsten isses geil, nur die ruckler nerven halt derbe, dazu geht das afterburner overlay nicht mehr und programme wie Dxtory/Fraps auch nicht mehr was echt kacke ist, hoffentlich bringen die genannten Programme schnell updates ansonsten bringt "mir" mantle nicht viel weil ich viel aufnehme im spiel


 
Was für eine Cpu hast du ?


----------



## z4x (2. Februar 2014)

storm41 schrieb:


> Battlefield 4 + Mantle = 80% more FPS when CPU bound - YouTube
> 
> was hat sich amd eigentlich dabei gedacht als sie eine api entwickeln haben die mal eben 2 generationen hardware neukauf überflüssig macht ? wirtschaftlich ist das ja nun nicht



Hä wieso? Für sie schon. Jetzt können leute (die ein mantle spiel spielen wollen) auch eine amd cpu kaufen und mehr in die grafikkarte investieren. 
Oder halt gleich viel in die grafikkarte...

Das ist für amd schon vorteilhaft...


----------



## Skysnake (2. Februar 2014)

storm41 schrieb:


> Battlefield 4 + Mantle = 80% more FPS when CPU bound - YouTube
> 
> was hat sich amd eigentlich dabei gedacht als sie eine api entwickeln haben die mal eben 2 generationen hardware neukauf überflüssig macht ? wirtschaftlich ist das ja nun nicht


 Das extrem viele Leute statt zu ner nVidia jetzt zu ner AMD greifen werden, weil Sie ihre CPU nicht auch noch aufrüsten müssen?

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die AMD APUs damit auch um Welten besser dastehen als ohne


----------



## BertB (2. Februar 2014)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Nein sowas werde ich wohl noch wissen... Ohne nachzugucken, die GTX680 ist bei FullHD Auflösung ca. 10% schneller als die 7970 (Non-GHz). Und nein, das war selbstverständlich nicht der Grund. Schonmal was von Tapetenwechsel gehört? Außerdem bin ich günstig an die 680 gekommen (sodass ich die 7970 noch mit Gewinn verkaufen kann) und es ist ne SOC von Gigabyte... Für solche sinnlosen Sachen, die es eigentlich nicht über das Concept Design hinaus geschafft haben sollten, habe ich eh was übrig.  Die macht sich gut in meiner Sammlung.



die ist schon cool,
ungefähr so filigran wie ein supersternzerstörer 
hab ich überlegt zu kaufen, als grad die 770er neu waren, da gabs gute angebote,
770 war dann aber etwa gleich teuer, hab dann die genommen, wegen ram schneller, 
und weil ich wusste, dass ich sli will, und nachher hätt man womöglich sinnvoll keine 680er mehr hergekriegt


----------



## telmi (2. Februar 2014)

Harpenerkkk schrieb:


> Was für eine Cpu hast du ?


 
i5 3750k auf 4,2ghz


----------



## storm41 (2. Februar 2014)

habe grade mal 4 von 8 kernen deaktiviert und die auch noch von 4850 auf 3000mhz untertaktet und habe immer noch avg 60fps!

das ist ja der wahnsinn!

glaub jetzt muss ich mir so eine zweite 7950 holen xD

well played amd


----------



## BertB (2. Februar 2014)

muss unbedingt mein amd system reparieren (fx8350 bei umbau kaputt gegangen)
r9 290 windforce noch nicht mal angezockt,
bin sehr gespannt 

hoffentlich kommts mantle für viele engines, 
aber so wies aussieht, müssen alle mitmachen, oder doof aus der wäsche schaun


----------



## Sebbi102 (2. Februar 2014)

Wenn Mantle sich aktivieren lässt.

Bei meinem Bruder mit einer HD 7950 funktioniert das.
Bei mir, mit der R9 290 mag Mantle nicht.

Treiber wurde schon mehrmals de- und neuinstalliert, mit Clean install usw.
Was soll ich noch machen?


----------



## storm41 (2. Februar 2014)

wer mantle ingame nicht aktivieren kann:

schaut mal ob euer bf4 vllt im x86 modus läuft,
mantle lässt sich nur in x64 auswählen!


----------



## telmi (2. Februar 2014)

Sebbi102, hast mal probiert mit CCleaner und driver cleaner nach der deinstallation (dann noch neustart) und dann säubern mit den programmen? dann den beta installieren nachm neustart wieder.? wäre ne möglichkeit


----------



## Sebbi102 (2. Februar 2014)

Also Battlefield 4 steht auf x64, Treiber wurde schon mittlerweile 4 mal neu installiert, mach ich immer mit cc cleaner nach der deinstallation.
Nun hängt sich auch noch Battlefield 4 wenn ich die Optionen ändern will 
Edit: Star Swarm die Techdemo crasht auch sofort wenn ich sie mit Mantle starte, mit D3D läufts ohne Probleme.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. Februar 2014)

Wer hat den Bug : 
Habe 14.1 instaliert , wollte *Singleplayer* spielen & in die Optionen gehen -> APPCRASH. Aber nur wenn ich in die Optionen möchte.
*Mutliplayer *-> gleiches Problem , es crashed sofort.

Was soll ich denn da bitte machen???


----------



## skyhigh5 (2. Februar 2014)

So bin gerade zum Testen der neuen Mantle API gekommen. Konnte problemlos nach dem Treiberupdate in Battlefield 4 auf Mantle umstellen.
Gespielt wurde auf zavod 311.
Habe mir einen möglichst gute Aussicht auf das Spielgeschehen verschafft und hab immer wieder zwischen directx und mantle gewechselt. Was mir aufgefallen ist: Mit mantle gab es weniger FPS Drops(von 90-70 ging es rauf und runter bei directx bei mantle blieb es konstant bei 90)alles auf ultra wohlgemerkt.
Dann Keine flackernden Texturen in der Ferne und schnellers Spawnen(das lasse ich mal so dahingestellt)
ABER: Die max fps stiegen kaum bis garnicht (kann auch daran liegen dass ich nur gcn 1.0 habe)
und nach 10 min gab es den ersten Absturtz...
Sonst ist es schon mal sehr gut. Die 8 Kerne des FX werden nun auch besser ausgelastet.


----------



## Harpenerkkk (2. Februar 2014)

Ich und dblias haben sporadische Fps dropps ich hab alles auf Ultra eingestellt und dann 80 Fps zack droppt das auf 30 und wieder hoch und immer das gleiche Spiel, liegt wohl daran....

So ist Mantle derzeit nur auf die Hawaii- und auf die Bonaire-GPU optimiert – sprich die Radeon R9 290X, Radeon R9 290, Radeon R7 260X und die Radeon HD 7790. Andere AMD-Grafikkarten können zwar Mantle schon nutzen, sollen aber weniger als die anderen Modelle profitieren. Mit weiteren Verbesserungen an der API soll sich dies jedoch noch ändern. Laut AMD gibt es bei der älteren GCN-Generation allerdings eine Limitierung beim Speichermanagement, sodass Mantle generell zwar möglich ist, jedoch andere Optimierungen benötigt werden.


----------



## skyhigh5 (2. Februar 2014)

Habe keine drops aber leider immer kleine Hänger die ne halbe sekunde oder weniger andauern. Sind glaub ich nachladeruckler der hdd hatte ich jedoch vorher noch nie.


----------



## Sebbi102 (2. Februar 2014)

Also das Problem mit dem Crashen von BF4 bei Option konnte ich durch das ausschalten der iGpu und der Verwendung von Dvi statt HDMI beheben, wie in dem Thread hier schon vorgeschlagen wurde http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...m-uberblick-ueber-benchmark-ergebnisse-6.html

So läufts mit Mantle schon einiges besser, hab nun max 155 Fps und das ich schonmal ne Hausnummer .


----------



## skyhigh5 (2. Februar 2014)

Sebbi102 schrieb:


> Also das Problem mit dem Crashen von BF4 bei Option konnte ich durch das ausschalten der iGpu und der Verwendung von Dvi statt HDMI beheben, wie in dem Thread hier schon vorgeschlagen wurde http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...m-uberblick-ueber-benchmark-ergebnisse-6.html
> 
> So läufts mit Mantle schon einiges besser, hab nun max 155 Fps und das ich schonmal ne Hausnummer .


 
Wennd an die wand guckst^^


----------



## telmi (2. Februar 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Wer hat den Bug :
> Habe 14.1 instaliert , wollte *Singleplayer* spielen & in die Optionen gehen -> APPCRASH. Aber nur wenn ich in die Optionen möchte.
> *Mutliplayer *-> gleiches Problem , es crashed sofort.
> 
> Was soll ich denn da bitte machen???


 
Intel GPU deaktivieren/Deinstallieren und nicht über das Board mit Monitor-Anschluss gehen falls du das machst.

Dazu bf4 in origin einstellen das es mit x64 startet und nicht x84


----------



## Sebbi102 (2. Februar 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Wennd an die wand guckst^^


War auf Paracel Storm auf nem 64 Mann Server und da hatte ich außerhalb mit Blick aufs Meer und ein paar Inseln die 155 Fps, natürlich ohne Vsync, aber auf Ultra in Full HD .


----------



## telmi (2. Februar 2014)

Sebbi102 schrieb:


> War auf Paracel Storm auf nem 64 Mann Server und da hatte ich außerhalb mit Blick aufs Meer und ein paar Inseln die 155 Fps, natürlich ohne Vsync, aber auf Ultra in Full HD .


 
Du musst schon zu den 64 spielern schauen  und dazu mit Antialiasing oder ohne? ohne wäre es möglich aber mit wirds schwer.


----------



## skyhigh5 (2. Februar 2014)

Sebbi102 schrieb:


> War auf Paracel Storm auf nem 64 Mann Server und da hatte ich außerhalb mit Blick aufs Meer und ein paar Inseln die 155 Fps, natürlich ohne Vsync, aber auf Ultra in Full HD .


 
Und wenn du siege of shanghai spielst. Weil 150 fps ist mit einer 290 nicht möglich. Ist die übertaktet? Wenn nicht ist meine Karte ja fast gleich schnell ich komm aber eig nie über 100fps
Haste auch 4*msaa`?


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Februar 2014)

Sorry, man sollte schon mal die Seite aktualisieren bevor man irgendwas postet. Hier stand Mist.


----------



## Wieselwurm (2. Februar 2014)

Welches Tool nutzt ihr zum FPS messen?? Fraps funktioniert mit Mantle nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Februar 2014)

PerfOverlay.FrameFileLogEnable (1 aktiviert die Messungen, 0 beendet sie)

Musst dann noch die ms per second in Frames per Second umrechnen.


----------



## skyhigh5 (2. Februar 2014)

Einfach perfoverlay.drawfps 1 eingeben und du siehst die fps.


----------



## Thallassa (2. Februar 2014)

Hab mal ne Runde mit Star Swarm Stress Test rumgespielt.
System in der Signatur, RAM-Takt (da ja in der Sig. nicht erwähnt) bei 1650 @ CL 9-9-9-24-1T

Presets:
RTS
Extreme

Ohne Mantle:
Test Duration:            360 Seconds
Total Frames:            2566

Average FPS:            7.12 (max waren etwa 31 und min 4.7)
Average Unit Count:        3878
Maximum Unit Count:        5708
Average Batches/MS:        756.73
Maximum Batches/MS:        959.09
Average Batch Count:        104335
Maximum Batch Count:        166485

Mit Mantle:
Test Duration:            360 Seconds
Total Frames:            6894

Average FPS:            19.15 (Max 32, Min 14)
Average Unit Count:        4090
Maximum Unit Count:        5482
Average Batches/MS:        1717.30
Maximum Batches/MS:        2133.69
Average Batch Count:        91085
Maximum Batch Count:        167184

Allein anhand der avg-FPS ergibt das ein Plus von 169% 
Nicht schlecht


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Februar 2014)

169% sinds von 7 auf 19


----------



## Thallassa (2. Februar 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> 169% sinds von 7 auf 19


 
Ja, hast Recht. Guten Morgen


----------



## faustan (2. Februar 2014)

Bei mir gibt es keine Unterschied wenn von Dx11 zu Mantel umschalte... ich stelle mich vor eine Wand und habe vorher und nachher 87Fps... gemessen mit Fraps + Console


----------



## Sebbi102 (2. Februar 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Und wenn du siege of shanghai spielst. Weil 150 fps ist mit einer 290 nicht möglich. Ist die übertaktet? Wenn nicht ist meine Karte ja fast gleich schnell ich komm aber eig nie über 100fps
> Haste auch 4*msaa`?


 Die 290 ist leicht übertaktet auf 1Ghz mit einem Powerlimit auf 130%, auf der Map war nicht viel los zu dem Zeitpunkt (zwar 64 Spieler, aber keine Action).
Ich glaub es waren 2xMsaa, ich werde mal noch Siege of Shanghai testen und dann Ergebnisse melden.


----------



## z4x (2. Februar 2014)

faustan schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es keine Unterschied wenn von Dx11 zu Mantel umschalte... ich stelle mich vor eine Wand und habe vorher und nachher 87Fps... gemessen mit Fraps + Console



Wo Hast Du 87 fps gemessen? Im star swarm benchmarkt? Was Hast Du denn bitte für eiben prozessor?

Also jetzt die avg-fps


----------



## faustan (2. Februar 2014)

Cpu ist eine Xeon 1230 v3 + R9 290 @1150... gemessen habe ich in Btf4 (Testgelände). Woran kann es liegen?


----------



## Sebbi102 (2. Februar 2014)

Also bezüglich Mantle in Bf4 auf der Map Siege of Shanghai hab ich Average FPS von 58 mit Min Fps von 40, aber auch ein paar krasse Ausreiser nach oben in Form von 100+ FPS, dabei hab ich Full HD, Ultra und 2*Msaa angehabt.


----------



## skyhigh5 (2. Februar 2014)

Sebbi102 schrieb:


> Also bezüglich Mantle in Bf4 auf der Map Siege of Shanghai hab ich Average FPS von 58 mit Min Fps von 40, aber auch ein paar krasse Ausreiser nach oben in Form von 100+ FPS, dabei hab ich Full HD, Ultra und 2*Msaa angehabt.



58 kommt mir jetzt wieder ein bisschen wenig vor. Ich habe so avg 85-90 fps. Sys in signatur.
Wobei du mehr profitieren dürftest als ich...


----------



## Sebbi102 (2. Februar 2014)

@Skyhigh5: Deine Signatur kann ich nicht sehen.
Wie schaut denn dein System aus?


----------



## skyhigh5 (2. Februar 2014)

Sebbi102 schrieb:


> @Skyhigh5: Deine Signatur kann ich nicht sehen.
> Wie schaut denn dein System aus?


 
SORRY!
Jetzt kannst du sie aber sehen.


----------



## faustan (2. Februar 2014)

was ich komisch finde das Fraps funkt. wenn Mantel aktiv ist... es sollte doch eigentlich nur dx komp. sein?

Unterschiede sehe ich immer noch nicht, steh vor ner Wand und schalte um = Änderung bei =0


----------



## Chris2299 (2. Februar 2014)

Reboot nach dem umstellen auf Mantle gemacht ? 
Hab auch ma ne Frage hab ne Asus r9 280x, wenn ich auf Mantle umstelle hab ich zwar mehr fps aber hab ständige ruckler und Grafikfehler im Game ... Gibts da noch bekannte Probleme mit der Graka ?


----------



## skyhigh5 (2. Februar 2014)

Chris2299 schrieb:


> Reboot nach dem umstellen auf Mantle gemacht ?
> Hab auch ma ne Frage hab ne Asus r9 280x, wenn ich auf Mantle umstelle hab ich zwar mehr fps aber hab ständige ruckler und Grafikfehler im Game ... Gibts da noch bekannte Probleme mit der Graka ?


 
habe zwar keine Grafikfehler aber ruckler kommen bei mir auch vor. Denke das wird mit der kommen catalyst version gefixed


----------



## BloodyAngel (2. Februar 2014)

konstante in Stein gemeisselte 100 Fps @ 100 Hz ist ja schön und gut... aber trotz der 100 Fps andauernd ruckelige Spieldarstellung ist eher unschön. Naja ist ja auch ein Betatest  

Ich bin jedenfalls erstmal wieder bei Dx11 der mit dem "Gestotter" trotz super Fps kann man ja nicht spielen...


----------



## Harpenerkkk (2. Februar 2014)

faustan schrieb:


> was ich komisch finde das Fraps funkt. wenn Mantel aktiv ist... es sollte doch eigentlich nur dx komp. sein?
> 
> Unterschiede sehe ich immer noch nicht, steh vor ner Wand und schalte um = Änderung bei =0


 
Hast du überhaupt wenn du von DirectX auf Mantle geswitcht hast  Bf4 neu gestartet ?


----------



## Sebbi102 (2. Februar 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> SORRY!
> Jetzt kannst du sie aber sehen.


Also dein Rechner ist doch ordentlich "schnell", der FX läuft immerhin mit 4,7Ghz und die 7970/280X hat auch ordentlich Feuer.
Wie schauen eigentlich deine Einstellungen aus?


----------



## skyhigh5 (2. Februar 2014)

Sebbi102 schrieb:


> Also dein Rechner ist doch ordentlich "schnell", der FX läuft immerhin mit 4,7Ghz und die 7970/280X hat auch ordentlich Feuer.
> Wie schauen eigentlich deine Einstellungen aus?



Alles auf ultra mit 4 fachem msaa

Und r9 280x=7970GHZ ^^


----------



## Cleriker (2. Februar 2014)

Echt? Alles auf ultra bedeutet bei mir nämlich auch die ResScale auf Maximum.


----------



## faustan (2. Februar 2014)

Harpenerkkk schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt wenn du von DirectX auf Mantle geswitcht hast  Bf4 neu gestartet ?


 
jup, habe ich.. fps bleiben gleich


----------



## skyhigh5 (2. Februar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Echt? Alles auf ultra bedeutet bei mir nämlich auch die ResScale auf Maximum.



Ich glaub du weisst was ich mein. Mir skalierung 200% würde ich nicht so viele bilder pro sek haben...


----------



## dbilas (2. Februar 2014)

faustan schrieb:


> jup, habe ich.. fps bleiben gleich


 
Dann stimmt aber was nicht. Wenn Mantle aktiv ist, kann z.b. Fraps nicht funktionieren. Sollte Fraps jedoch problemlos laufen, läuft das game mit DX.

Am besten den Treiber nochmal komplett deinstallieren und neu aufspielen oder am besten auf die Final warten.

Ich bin auf 13.12 zurück weil der Beta Treiber bei mir eher Probleme bereitete


----------



## Harpenerkkk (2. Februar 2014)

So hab auch mal den Star Swarm gebencht,

MANTLE

API:				Mantle
Scenario:			ScenarioFollow.csv
User Input:			Disabled
Resolution:			1920x1080
Fullscreen:			True
GameCore Update:		16.6 ms
Bloom Quality:			High
PointLight Quality:		High
ToneCurve Quality:		High
Glare Overdraw:			16
Shading Samples: 		64
Shade Quality:			Mid
Deferred Contexts:		Disabled
Temporal AA Duration:		16
Temporal AA Time Slice:		2
Detailed Frame Info:		Off
===========================================================


== Results ================================================
Test Duration:			360 Seconds
Total Frames:			19002

Average FPS:			52.78
Average Unit Count:		4371
Maximum Unit Count:		5466
Average Batches/MS:		1048.60
Maximum Batches/MS:		2888.75
Average Batch Count:		21893
Maximum Batch Count:		118137
===========================================================

DirectX

API:				DirectX
Scenario:			ScenarioFollow.csv
User Input:			Disabled
Resolution:			1920x1080
Fullscreen:			True
GameCore Update:		16.6 ms
Bloom Quality:			High
PointLight Quality:		High
ToneCurve Quality:		High
Glare Overdraw:			16
Shading Samples: 		64
Shade Quality:			Mid
Deferred Contexts:		Disabled
Temporal AA Duration:		16
Temporal AA Time Slice:		2
Detailed Frame Info:		Off
===========================================================


== Results ================================================
Test Duration:			360 Seconds
Total Frames:			12623

Average FPS:			35.06
Average Unit Count:		3983
Maximum Unit Count:		5508
Average Batches/MS:		650.21
Maximum Batches/MS:		1582.15
Average Batch Count:		20929
Maximum Batch Count:		105799
===========================================================

...


----------



## Cleriker (2. Februar 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Ich glaub du weisst was ich mein. Mir skalierung 200% würde ich nicht so viele bilder pro sek haben...



Na klar weiß ich das. Ich dachte nur:
Wer sowas schreibt, der erwartet auch die passende Antwort.


----------



## skyhigh5 (2. Februar 2014)

Mit Ultra mein ich die Qualitätseinstellungen also Effekte,Kantenglättungen,Texturdetails,Umgebungsverdeckung und Wasserqualität...


----------



## dbilas (2. Februar 2014)

Oder die voreingestellte Ultra Settings. Wenn man die Skalierung noch zusätzlich geändert hätte,  dann würde man dies bestimmt erwähnen 

Ps: ich spiele auch auf Ultra


----------



## AnonHome1234 (3. Februar 2014)

Ich habe gestern ein wenig mit Mantle gespielt, Hardware siehe Signatur. Prozzi läuft mit 4GHz, GPU mit 1100 Core.
Bei 1080p, Ultra, 4xMSAA, HBAO, 100% Scale bewegen sich die Frames zwischen 90 und 115, je nach Geschehen. Mit selbigen Settings und 125% Scale 55-60fps.

Werde heute noch 2720x1530 testen.


----------



## xNeo92x (3. Februar 2014)

Mit DX hatte ich bei Vsync meistens so um die 45 FPS auf Ultra, obwohl mein Monitor 60Hz hat... Ohne Vsync hatte ich zwischen 75-90 FPS,
Mit Mantle und Vsync hab ich jetzt meine (stabile) 60 FPS. Ohne Vsync 90-120 FPS.
Das Problem ist aber, dass bei eingeschaltetem Mantle sehr oft Framedrops zu Stande kommen. Ich hab konstant 60 FPS und zack, plötzlich sinds 20 FPS für ca. 2 Sekunden. Dann springts wieder hoch. Außerdem sind die Abstände unregelmäßig und unabhängig von Vsync.

Könnte vielleicht am Prozzi liegen, weil die Spannungswandler nicht ganz mithalten...Hab schon ein neues Mobo bestellt, lässt aber auf sich warten.


----------



## dbilas (3. Februar 2014)

Sind halt noch Beta-Treiber


----------



## Ralle@ (3. Februar 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Mit DX hatte ich bei Vsync meistens so um die 45 FPS auf Ultra, obwohl mein Monitor 60Hz hat... Ohne Vsync hatte ich zwischen 75-90 FPS,
> Mit Mantle und Vsync hab ich jetzt meine (stabile) 60 FPS. Ohne Vsync 90-120 FPS.
> Das Problem ist aber, dass bei eingeschaltetem Mantle sehr oft Framedrops zu Stande kommen. Ich hab konstant 60 FPS und zack, plötzlich sinds 20 FPS für ca. 2 Sekunden. Dann springts wieder hoch. Außerdem sind die Abstände unregelmäßig und unabhängig von Vsync.
> 
> Könnte vielleicht am Prozzi liegen, weil die Spannungswandler nicht ganz mithalten...Hab schon ein neues Mobo bestellt, lässt aber auf sich warten.


 
Das liegt entweder an Mantle selbst oder am 14.1 Treiber.
Wenn die FPS auf 30 oder tiefer fallen, geht die CPU Last schlagartig hoch. Ist halt alles noch Beta, hat also nichts mit deiner Hardware zu tun


----------



## Cleriker (3. Februar 2014)

Mich würden auch mal die Temperaturen von CPU und GPU in diesen Momenten interessieren.


----------



## dbilas (3. Februar 2014)

Kommt doch immer auf das eigene Gehäuse,  Lüfter und kühler drauf an und hat nichts mit Mantle selbst zu tun?


----------



## Harpenerkkk (3. Februar 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Mit DX hatte ich bei Vsync meistens so um die 45 FPS auf Ultra, obwohl mein Monitor 60Hz hat... Ohne Vsync hatte ich zwischen 75-90 FPS,
> Mit Mantle und Vsync hab ich jetzt meine (stabile) 60 FPS. Ohne Vsync 90-120 FPS.
> Das Problem ist aber, dass bei eingeschaltetem Mantle sehr oft Framedrops zu Stande kommen. Ich hab konstant 60 FPS und zack, plötzlich sinds 20 FPS für ca. 2 Sekunden. Dann springts wieder hoch. Außerdem sind die Abstände unregelmäßig und unabhängig von Vsync.
> 
> Könnte vielleicht am Prozzi liegen, weil die Spannungswandler nicht ganz mithalten...Hab schon ein neues Mobo bestellt, lässt aber auf sich warten.



Liegt nicht am mobo, ist der Treiber harmoniert halt noch nicht so mit jeder Hardware, ist bei mir auch so, 120 fps zack dropp auf 20 fps in 1-2sec wieder auf 110-120 fps.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Februar 2014)

dbilas schrieb:


> Kommt doch immer auf das eigene Gehäuse,  Lüfter und kühler drauf an und hat nichts mit Mantle selbst zu tun?



Mantel, verwaltet die zu bearbeitende Last anders als dx und entlastet die CPU indem die GPU mehr zu knechten bekommt. Demnach ändert sich die Auslastung komplett und das hat sehr direkten Einfluss auf die Temperaturen. Meinst du nicht auch?
Wenn es drops gibt, dann möchte man doch auch wissen wo, oder?


----------



## Harpenerkkk (3. Februar 2014)

Was ich jetzt komisch finde das ich Hyper-Threading angeschaltet habe und ich nur noch 50 Fps obwohl ich gestern mit HT 80-90 Fps hatte o.O? Sollte es kein Leistungsgewinn durch HT geben, ich dachte Bf4 unterstützt HT, okay finde ich etwas kurios melde mich gleich wieder hier wenn ich es aus hab und bei Bf4 getestet hab ob das Problem weiterhin besteht wenn ja dann ist  was am Treiber...


----------



## dbilas (3. Februar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Mantel, verwaltet die zu bearbeitende Last anders als dx und entlastet die CPU indem die GPU mehr zu knechten bekommt. Demnach ändert sich die Auslastung komplett und das hat sehr direkten Einfluss auf die Temperaturen. Meinst du nicht auch?
> Wenn es drops gibt, dann möchte man doch auch wissen wo, oder?


 
Die CPU oder GPU kann auch nur zu Maximal 100% ausgelastet werden und dementsprechend werden auch die Temps sein. Dann kommt es halt drauf an welche kühler montiert sind um das ganze zu kühlen

Wenn du dich für die Temperaturen der jeweiligen CPU/GPU interessierst, kannst du doch entsprechende Reviews durchlesen?

In solchen Tests wie zu Mantle wird das Board meist außerhalb eines Gehäuses betrieben um eben schnell die CPU/GPU tauschen zu können


----------



## MaxRink (3. Februar 2014)

dbilas schrieb:


> Die CPU oder GPU kann auch nur zu Maximal 100% ausgelastet werden und dementsprechend werden auch die Temps sein. Dann kommt es halt drauf an welche kühler montiert sind um das ganze zu kühlen
> 
> Wenn du dich für die Temperaturen der jeweiligen CPU/GPU interessierst, kannst du doch entsprechende Reviews durchlesen?
> 
> In solchen Tests wie zu Mantle wird das Board meist außerhalb eines Gehäuses betrieben um eben schnell die CPU/GPU tauschen zu können



Beispiel Prime bei Intel: Aktuelle Version nutzt AVX2, alte Versionen nicht. Das sind einige °C differenz. Und die Auslastung ist in beiden Fällen 100%.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Februar 2014)

dbilas, du scheinst nicht zu verstehen, was ich meine.
Was bringt mir irgendein CPU-review wenn ich die aktuelle CPU-Temperatur eines Users wissen möchte? Hier wurde geschrieben, dass die CPU-Auslastung schlagartig ansteigt, wenn es zu diesen drops kommt. Die CPU wurde vorher entlastet von der GPU, als muss ja irgendwas mit der GPU passieren in solchen Momenten. Wenn die Leistung der GPU nachlässt, hat das idR mit Temperaturen zu tun. Deshalb meine Frage, nach diesen.


----------



## dbilas (3. Februar 2014)

Achsoooo
Dann habe ich dich missverstanden und schon ergibt es für mich Sinn 

Hatte auch diese CPU-Spitzen und die Temp lag bei ca. 45°C. Diese spitzen konnte man sehr schön im Spieleigenen Graph-Anzeige sehen. Amd hat sich dazu auch schon geäußert und dice arbeitet bereits an einem Patch. Die CPU-Spitzen sollen nicht am treiber liegen, sondern am Mantlepatch von dice selbst


----------



## Typhoon007 (4. Februar 2014)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand kurz erklären wie Mantle funktioniert? Muss ich es irgendwo runterladen und installieren das wars? Und welche Spiele profitieren davon? Crysis 3 zbs. oder Metro Last Light auch?


----------



## pagani-s (4. Februar 2014)

bei mir zb garnicht
fehler 401 bei der instalation


----------



## 18Zentimeter (4. Februar 2014)

Ich kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen warum BF4 auf den kleinen Karten mit maximal 64 Spieler so bescheiden unter D3D läuft.
Planetside 2 läuft seit dem Performance-Patch auf einem Riesenkontinent mit bis zu 2000 Spielern wesentlich flüssiger als Battlefield 4.

Ich glaube es handelt sich ganz einfach um ein AMD Spiel bei dem absichtlich nicht auf D3D optimiert wurde um Mantle zu pushen.
Auf Grund der sehr schlechten Optimierung habe ich mir BF4 sowieso nicht gekauft. Schon die Beta war eine Katastrophe.
Battlefield 3 läuft besser als Battlefield 4 im Multiplayer genauso wie etliche weitere Spiele.

Das der FPS-Boost in BF4 alleine Mantle zuzuschreiben ist glaube ich nicht da es sich nicht um ein unabhängiges Spiel handelt.
Wie schon gesagt ist es ein AMD Titel der vor allem den AMD Grafikkarten Absatz ankurbeln soll.
Auch glaube ich das Microsoft involviert ist auf Grund des Win7 / 8.1 FPS Vergleichs (Sofern noch aktuell?).

Für mich ist BF4 einer der faulsten Spiele die ich je erlebt habe.
Andere Spiele laufen wesentlich besser im CPU gebundenen Multiplayer und benötigen weder Mantle noch Win 8.1 und einige sogar noch nicht mal D3D11 oder 64Bit.
Sogar Tera Online mit der alten Unreal Engine läuft besser als Battlefield 4.

BF4 und Mantle und EA und Microsoft stinken um ehrlich zu sein.
Die haben sich BF4 ausgesucht um neue Software und Hardware den "Spielern" aufzuzwingen.

.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Februar 2014)

Wo ist nur der Facepalm Smilie wenn man ihn sucht


----------



## cap82 (4. Februar 2014)

18Zentimeter schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen warum BF4 auf den kleinen Karten mit maximal 64 Spieler so bescheiden unter D3D läuft.
> Planetside 2 läuft seit dem Performance-Patch auf einem Riesenkontinent mit bis zu 2000 Spielern wesentlich flüssiger als Battlefield 4.
> 
> Ich glaube es handelt sich ganz einfach um ein AMD Spiel bei dem absichtlich nicht auf D3D optimiert wurde um Mantle zu pushen.
> ...



 Made my day!


----------



## JaniZz (4. Februar 2014)

Ich fasse zusammen: blablablablablaaaaaa blaaaaaa.

Bullshit, sorry aber anders nicht Auzudrücken.


----------



## dbilas (4. Februar 2014)

Mal davon abgesehen das er leider nicht genau informiert ist was Mantle wirklich ist und bezweckt sind einige doch schon sehr vergesslich. BF3 brauchte gut ein Jahr um so zu laufen wie man es heute kennt und auch BF4 wird noch eine weile brauchen (zumindest was die Bugs angeht) denn über die Performance kann ich nicht klagen...

et läuft


----------



## skyhigh5 (4. Februar 2014)

dbilas schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen das er leider nicht genau informiert ist was Mantle wirklich ist und bezweckt sind einige doch schon sehr vergesslich. BF3 brauchte gut ein Jahr um so zu laufen wie man es heute kennt und auch BF4 wird noch eine weile brauchen (zumindest was die Bugs angeht) denn über die Performance kann ich nicht klagen...
> 
> et läuft



Geb ich dir vollkommen recht und es läuft auch aber die performance könnte wirklich  besser sein um gar nicht erst von diesen ganzen FPS ausreissern drops und Abstürtzen zu sprechen...


----------



## MaxRink (4. Februar 2014)

18Zentimeter schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen warum BF4 auf den kleinen Karten mit maximal 64 Spieler so bescheiden unter D3D läuft.
> Planetside 2 läuft seit dem Performance-Patch auf einem Riesenkontinent mit bis zu 2000 Spielern wesentlich flüssiger als Battlefield 4.
> 
> Ich glaube es handelt sich ganz einfach um ein AMD Spiel bei dem absichtlich nicht auf D3D optimiert wurde um Mantle zu pushen.
> ...


Schick mir mal bitte dein Crashdump. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, als du das geschrieben hast, ist es zu einem Error in Level 8 gekommen.


----------



## abe15 (4. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute! 

Ich möchte hier mal kurz von meinen Erfahrungen mit Mantle berichten und habe dann noch die ein oder andere Frage dazu. 

Ich spiele auf einem System mit AMD FX 8350 und 2x HD7970 im CF. Vor der Installation von Mantle hatte ich in Battlefield 4 bei 1920x1080 und allen Settings auf "Ultra" je nach Karte 40-70 Fps. Dann wurde Mantle installiert und obwohl der neue 14.1 Treiber weder für meine HD7970, noch für Crossfire Specs optimiert sein soll bewirkte Mantle wahre Wunder. Meine Framerate sank nie unter 70 Fps, alles in allem hatte ich je nach Karte 80-120 Bilder pro Sekunde. Ein deutlich spürbarer Unterschied also.
Leider ist dann aber doch nicht alles Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen, denn nach einigen Minuten Spielzeit zeigt sich dann auf meinem System, dass der Treiber eben doch noch im Betastadium ist. Ich bekomme es mit Rucklern zu tun: Grade in Feuergefechten erhalte ich alle 10-15 Sekunden ca einsekündige Freezes, die sich in der Framerate mit kurzzeitigen Drops auf 20-30 Fps wiederspiegeln. Zocken damit leider unmöglich. 
Als nächstes habe ich ausprobiert, ob die Probleme möglicherweise mit Crossfire zu tun haben (denn ich habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass AMD eigentlich empfiehlt, die Sekundärkarte bei der Installation von Mantle auszubauen). Also schaltete ich CF in den Treiberoptionen ab und versuchte erneut, Battlefield mit Mantle zu starten. So tut sich dann leider überhaupt nichts, das Spiel öffnet sich zwar, der Bildschirm bleibt aber weiß - während man die Musik des Ladescreens hören kann. Auch danach nur ein weißer Bildschirm. 
Alles in allem sehr schade, denn Mantle hat mir in den ersten Tests gezeigt, dass es tatsächlich wahre Wunder bewirken kann. 

Nun also meine Frage an die Community: Hat jemand von euch eventuell ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Besonders interessieren mich dabei die Erfahrungen der Crossfire und / oder HD7970 Nutzer.
Und was ist an dem "Gerücht" dran, man solle die Sekundärkarte ausbauen und erst dann Mantle installieren? Ich habe es noch nicht probiert und will es auch nicht tun, bevor ich nicht ein paar Meinungen dazu gehört habe. Meint ihr, dass meine Probleme sich irgendwie lösen lassen, oder muss ich warten, bis eine neuere Treiberversion mit Crossfireoptimierung erscheint?

Freundliche Grüße
abe15


----------



## skyhigh5 (4. Februar 2014)

Du hast in Full HD mit CF 80-120FPS?
Das hab ich fast mit einer Karte...


----------



## abe15 (4. Februar 2014)

Mit Mantle und auf Ultra Settings, ja. Ohne Mantle weit weniger. Mit welcher Config spielst denn du?


----------



## skyhigh5 (4. Februar 2014)

R9 280x übertaktet(Signatur.


----------



## abe15 (4. Februar 2014)

Naja also mich überrascht jetzt nicht dass ne übertaktete R9 280 mehr schafft als zwei unübertaktete HD7970. Außerdem ist der 14.1 Treiber weder für meine Karte, noch für CF optimiert - für deine Karte dagegen schon.


----------



## skyhigh5 (4. Februar 2014)

abe15 schrieb:


> Naja also mich überrascht jetzt nicht dass ne übertaktete R9 280 mehr schafft als zwei unübertaktete HD7970. Außerdem ist der 14.1 Treiber weder für meine Karte, noch für CF optimiert - für deine Karte dagegen schon.



Ja hast recht aber für meine Karte ist mantle auch nicht optimiert...
Hab gcn 1.0


----------



## TheHakosch (4. Februar 2014)

Mantle 

Hab gestern mal den neuen 14.1 treibe installiert. hab bf 4 gestartet und wollte gleich mal mantle aktivieren doch ich kam nicht mal in die Einstellungen rein. sobald ich aus "Optionen" klicke stürzt das spiel ab. 

Kann mir einer Helfen ? 

System:

CPU : intel i5 3570 K @ 4,3 GHZ OC
GPU : HD 7870 XT @ 1190 MHZ OC 
HDD : Seagate Barracuda 1 TB
PSU : Bequiet pure power 530 W
Mainboard : Asrock z77 PRO 4
RAM : corsair vengeance 2 x 4 GB 1600 MHZ

www.sysprofile.de/id173006


----------



## skyhigh5 (4. Februar 2014)

TheHakosch schrieb:


> Mantle
> 
> Hab gestern mal den neuen 14.1 treibe installiert. hab bf 4 gestartet und wollte gleich mal mantle aktivieren doch ich kam nicht mal in die Einstellungen rein. sobald ich aus "Optionen" klicke stürzt das spiel ab.
> 
> ...



Du musst die igpu deines Motherboards oder deiner intel cpu im bios deaktivieren


----------



## TheHakosch (4. Februar 2014)

okay versuch ich mal DANKE für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## TheHakosch (4. Februar 2014)

cool danke funktioniert endlich vielen dank


----------



## skyhigh5 (4. Februar 2014)

TheHakosch schrieb:


> cool danke funktioniert endlich vielen dank


 
Hast auch schon im Bios nachgeschaut? Wenns da nicht ist dürfte das schon stimmen!


----------



## 18Zentimeter (4. Februar 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Ich fasse zusammen: blablablablablaaaaaa blaaaaaa.
> 
> Bullshit, sorry aber anders nicht Auzudrücken.



Ach und warum ist Bugfield4 dann das technisch schlechteste Spiel seit langem dies nicht mal ansatzweise an die Performance anderer Titel herankommt?
Es ist auch auf der X1/PS4 das technisch schlechteste Spiel. Die Konsolen hängen sich in dem Titel sogar regelmäßig auf.
Es ist technisch sogar so mies das man in den News regelmäßig von Klagen seitens der Investoren gelesen hat.

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2013-12-18-investor-sues-ea-over-battlefield-4-bugs

Zum Glück habe ich es mir nicht geholt und boykottiert. Würde es nicht mal für 1€ installieren.

.


----------



## dbilas (4. Februar 2014)

Was hat das mit Mantle zu tun?


----------



## 18Zentimeter (4. Februar 2014)

dbilas schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Mantle zu tun?


 
Was bringt mir Mantle wenn es aktuell nur in einem Spiel zur Verfügung steht das ich nicht mal geschenkt installieren würde?
Warte erst mal ab was Mantle bringt in Spielen die nicht von AMD bezahlt werden und die ausgereifter sind als Bugfield 4.

.


----------



## BertB (4. Februar 2014)

jetzt isses endlich da und überraschend gut,
aber nein, nix ist recht:
"funktioniert nicht mit allen karten auf anhieb"
"kein cf"
"bf4 sowieso blöd"
"bugs hier, bugs da,"

ist wohl normal, dasses alles immer was dauert, keine geduld die leute
(geduld hab ich auch nicht, aber ich schrei deswegen nicht: son schrott)
am besten find ich: selber nicht mal testen, aber die performance runtermachen

das könnte hier ne fundamentale wende werden, weg von direct x,
oder zumindest mal ne alternative,
könnt auch die macht von microsoft brechen, bisher braucht mans ja, wegen dx
ist aber unwichtig, da bf4 blöd
aber das muss halt am ersten tag sauber laufen, gell?

ich hoff mantle schlägt voll ein bei den publishern, und ich glaubs auch


----------



## skyhigh5 (4. Februar 2014)

TOP!
Geb dir VOLKOMMEN recht. Leute es ist GRATIS und verpasst der Hälfte alle AMD Karten(7000Serie und R7 und R9) locker einen 20% schub und das für lau. Dann packt man nochmal oc drauf und alle AMD Karten befinden sich auf der Überholspur. Find ich schon iwie witzig das ne TITAN überholt wird *hihi*


----------



## max86gt (4. Februar 2014)

Entweder wurden die Leute (Nörgler) nicht erwachsen oder sind noch wirklich Kinder, da erwachsene sowas nicht schreiben würden. 
Hey finde geil das die Performance so stark ansteigt, hätte viel weniger erwartet und finde manche Deteils wurden für mein Auge sogar verbessert, außerdem bei so einem schnellen Spiel würde man ehh nicht die Gegend beobachte vor allem nicht im MP.


----------



## dbilas (4. Februar 2014)

Um Framdrops, den Nebel- und Gamma-Bug zu beseitigen, soll helfen, den gesamten Inhalt von "Benutzerordner\Battlefield 4\Cache" zu löschen und den Computer neuzustarten. Danach wieder das Spiel starten.


----------



## Typhoon007 (4. Februar 2014)

Eine frage sehen die Spiele mit Mantle grafisch gleich schön aus als ohne Mantle oder fallen da die DirectX11 Grafik Einstellungen aus und dann sieht das Spiel anders aus? Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## dbilas (5. Februar 2014)

Nein, bleibt alles gleich wenn dice nicht noch nen bug mehr einfügt


----------



## Deltoro (5. Februar 2014)

Hi ,

Habe ein Video wie viele andere hier gesehen wo parallel Mantel und DirectX laufen ,und das ist absolut beeindruckend in was für einer Geschwindigkeit Mantel läuft,   

WAHNSINN

Wen das kein Marketing Gag sein sollte können wir uns alle auf goldene Zeiten einstellen 

Mfg


----------



## Cleriker (5. Februar 2014)

Nicht so voreilig! Diese goldenen Zeiten kommen nur dann, wenn Microsoft und die Spieleentwickler das auch so sehen. Vorher ist das alles nicht mehr als eine Machbarkeitsstudie.


----------



## Deltoro (5. Februar 2014)

Die Spieleentwickler bestimmt aber MICROSOFT


----------



## bingo88 (5. Februar 2014)

Deltoro schrieb:


> Die Spieleentwickler bestimmt aber MICROSOFT


 Nur die, die zu Microsoft gehören


----------



## Noirsoleil (8. Februar 2014)

Kann es seien das der neue Treiber dazu führt das Minecraft nicht mehr funktioniert? Ich hab seit dem neuen Treiber nämlich den Bug das alle Welten komplett durchsichtig sind. Funktioniert Minecraft denn bei euch noch?


----------



## MrizP (8. Februar 2014)

Habe von einem Freund ebenfalls gehört, dass mit dem neusten Beta Treiber Minecraft bei ihm nicht mehr vernünftig funktioniert, weil es irgendwie durchsichtig ist. Wird also ein Bug im Treiber sein.


----------



## MRT1991 (11. Februar 2014)

alles schön und gut mit diesem mantle zeugs. aber würde AMD/ATI sowas zulassen den konkurenten aufs zug springen zu lassen (Mantle) ist doch ne Entwicklung von AMD oder irre ich mich da ?
 und wenn das passieren sollte was genau währe den mein Vorteil daraus?und währe dieses smantle zeugs nur kompatibel mit den ganz neuen grakas oder könnten grakas der 500er NV Serie auch davon profitieren ? und wie sieht es dan mit der cpu Belastung aus ?


----------



## ryzen1 (11. Februar 2014)

Nvidias können Mantle nicht nutzen.


----------



## MRT1991 (11. Februar 2014)

ich meinte auch später meinte ich falls es soweit kommen würde und NV mit aufs boot springen würde mit diesem mantle Zirkus daa.


----------



## BertB (11. Februar 2014)

man hats nvidia wohl angeboten, die wollen aber nicht
rückwirkend gehts eh nicht, die älteren VLIW amd karten (hd6000 und davor) könnens leider auch nicht nutzen, GCN muss sein


----------



## MRT1991 (11. Februar 2014)

ich denke mal das wollte NV nicht bestimmt aus stolz oder soo. oder keine Ahnung vielleicht haben die auch so eine ähnliche Idee oder sowas wer weiß.
weil die würden sich ja ein Eigentor schießen würde ich sagen wenn die AMD ein Kompliment machen würden das sie was cooles entwickelt haben. ihr kennt das doch keiner gönnt dem anderen etwas der eine will besser sein als der andere. und zurzeit sieht es für AMD leider nicht gut aus was so die CPU Segment anbelangt.

 ich finde das sowieso schon ******* genug das ich diese coole Funktionen vom Geforce experience nicht nutzen darf.zu alte Generation. und dabei hatte sie mich damals stolze 300€ gekostet.finde ich echt ******* so von den Herstellern in die Pfanne gehauen zu werden.


----------



## Spawn_Mantle (11. Februar 2014)

Weil DirektX als auch alle Benchmarktestprogramme auf Intel CPU's abgestimmt sind


----------



## MRT1991 (11. Februar 2014)

ja dan wundert es mich mal überhaupt nichtweshalb dan AMD mal ebend Mantle aus dem Ärmel geholt hat das ist die letzte Hoffnung für AMD hoffe das dan da die schwächeren CPUS gestärkt werden können.


----------



## Spawn_Mantle (11. Februar 2014)

exakt. Lass AMD mal Benchmarksoftware entwickeln die mit mantle zum einsatz kommen. Wer glaubt ein 8-Kerner mit 4,7 Ghz von AMD ist nur halb so stark wie ein 8-Kerner mit 3,5 Ghz von Intel wird wie die meisten hinters Licht geführt. Denn wenn die AMD Prozessoren tatsächlich nur auf dem Papier so stark aussehen, dann würden wohl auch die Nvidia-Grafikkarten scheinbar von Aliens entwickelt worden sein und eine Referenz-Karte von AMD nur halb so stark aussehn lassen.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Februar 2014)

Spawn_Mantle schrieb:


> Weil DirektX als auch alle Benchmarktestprogramme auf Intel CPU's abgestimmt sind



Liegt wohl blöderweise am Compiler. Ist nunmal so, das Intel den Großteil des CPU Marktanteils hat.
Aber du redest ja wohl eher davon, das hier bewusst beschissen wird. Naja. Wenn du meinst. 



Spawn_Mantle schrieb:


> exakt. Lass AMD mal Benchmarksoftware entwickeln die mit mantle zum einsatz kommen. Wer glaubt ein 8-Kerner mit 4,7 Ghz von AMD ist nur halb so stark wie ein 8-Kerner mit 3,5 Ghz von Intel wird wie die meisten hinters Licht geführt. Denn wenn die AMD Prozessoren tatsächlich nur auf dem Papier so stark aussehen, dann würden wohl auch die Nvidia-Grafikkarten scheinbar von Aliens entwickelt worden sein und eine Referenz-Karte von AMD nur halb so stark aussehn lassen.



Genau. Lass AMD mal machen.
Ist dann ungefähr genauso vertrauenswüridg wie FCAT | GeForce .
Warum glaubst du dann nicht gleich, was auf der Werbefolie von AMD steht? ist ungefähr genauso unabhängig und objektiv wie alle anderen Messprogramme, die direkt vom Hersteller für die eigene Hardware gestellt werden.
Glaubst du auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann? 

Informier dich bitte mal über die aktuelle Technik, dann weißt du woran es liegt.
Weder AMD, noch Intel haben 8 Kerner, jedenfalls nicht solche, wie du sie meinst.
Ein FX-8350 hat 4 Module mit 2 Integer Cores pro Modul(4M/8C, nennt sicht CMT). Intel hingegen hat SMT und damit 4 Kerne und pro Kern 2 Threads(4C/8T).
Erstmal solltest du dich genauer über CMT und SMT informieren.
Dann solltest du mal drüber nachdenken, das Takt nicht gleich Takt ist und die Anzahl der Kerne unrelevant ist, sofern sie nicht genutzt werden. 
Hast du ein Spiel was nur 4 der 8 Threads nutzt, dann liegt der Intel meist vorn, denn der halbe AMD Prozessor liegt brach.
Weiterhin hat eine aktuelle Intel Haswell CPU wesentlich mehr IPC(Instructions per Cyle) als eine aktuelle AMD(Piledriver/Steamroller) CPU.
Dadurch hat eine Intel CPU bei gleichen Takt ungleich mehr Leistung. Schau dir dazu mal Cinebench Single Core Benches an. Oder eben alle anderen Benches, die Single Thread sind. Bei Cinebench sieht man es eben recht gut.
In den Befehlssätzen sind sich beide aktuell ziemlich ähnlich, da holt keiner mehr einen wirklichen Vorteil - aktuell.

Leistung: (genutzte) Kerne x IPC x Takt.


----------



## Spawn_Mantle (11. Februar 2014)

Ich sag ja,.. Direkt X abgestimmt und von Intel gesponsorte Benchmarktestprogramme. Und SMT ist ganz modern


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Februar 2014)

Spawn_Mantle schrieb:


> Ich sag ja,.. Direkt X abgestimmt und von Intel gesponsorte Benchmarktestprogramme. Und SMT ist ganz modern


 
Von Intel gesponserte Benchmarkprogramme?
Kannst du mir bitte ne Liste machen?
Direct X abgestimmt? Was denn sonst? OGL? Weils ja auch so verbreitet ist 
Was hast du für ein Problem mit SMT? AMD schmeißt doch alte Technologien auch nicht über Board.
Zudem ist SMT sehr effizient. Sobald die vergügbaren Kerne nicht voll ausgelastet sind, kommt SMT zum Zug und lagert Daten vor um weniger Taktzyklen vergehen zu lassen bis der Kern wieder genutzt werden kann.
Dabei kann die Leistung um bis zu 30% steigern, für quasi sehr wenig Chipfläche(nen paar zusätzliche Register usw. eben)

Verstehe nicht was dein Problem mit SMT ist.
Wenn du von "so modern" redest dürfest du AMD mit seiner ollen IPC nichtmal mit der Kneifzange anfassen.


----------



## Spawn_Mantle (11. Februar 2014)

Ich habe kein Problem mit SMT . Es ist alles eine Frage wie die CPU's angesprochen werden. Und das klappt mit Intel CPU's und Direkt X scheinbar sehr gut. Bzw mit Bechmarkspoftware die ohne Direkt X zum messen herrangeholt werden, aber von Intel entwickelt wurden


----------



## RyuUUU (13. Februar 2014)

Habe jetzt endlich mantle testen können Vor einer woche noch hatte ich selbst bei alles auf niedrig in 720P nur 20-40FPS ( Operation Spind 32 slot server) jetzt mit Mantle (und Win8.1) habe ich mit den Selben settings 70-100FPS ( getestet Operation Spind und Lancing Damm voller 32 Slot server) 

AMD Phenom x4 9650 2,3ghz Quadcore
4gb DDR2 400 
R9 270X OC @1080mhz


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

ui, das klingt stark


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. Februar 2014)

Wieso hast du so eine CPU für diese Grafikkarte??
Mit Mantle wird erst sichtbar wieviel Power deine r9 hat. Hol dir ne bessere CPU...


----------



## RyuUUU (13. Februar 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Wieso hast du so eine CPU für diese Grafikkarte??
> Mit Mantle wird erst sichtbar wieviel Power deine r9 hat. Hol dir ne bessere CPU...


 
Da gibts ne einfach und logische "geschichte" zu


Vor Weihnachten hatte ich im PC noch eine GeForce 7950GT 512mb verbaut da weihnachten immer näher rückte wollte ich mir ne neue grafikkarte gönnen am ende wollte ich eigentlich mehr sowas in Richtung HD7790 oder max. HD7850 kaufen dann war aber mein Uropa besonders großzügig und ich hatte mehr geld zur verfügung als gedacht im PC-Shop meines vertrauens habe ich dann nach einer HD7870GHZ edition gefragt, die hatten die auch von 3 Herstellern da aber dann sagte er mir das eine der neuen R9 karten bei ihm ankam, und dann lag dieser schöne Karton mit der 270x vor mir und dann musste ich sie einfach kaufen  


Das mein CPU die karte ziemlich hart limitiert ist mir klar das war es mir auch beim kauf ( war mir da aber relativ egal) wegen einer neuen CPU "verhandel" ich grade mit nem kleinerem PC shop wenn er mir ein gutes angebot macht werde ich mich denke ich für einen FX6350 entscheiden


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

man kann ja nicht immer alles gleich haben, 
jedenfalls zeigts schön das potential von mantle für die entlastung schwächerer cpus


----------



## RyuUUU (13. Februar 2014)

hätte als sie mantle angekündigt haben auch nicht mit so krassen FPS boost gerechnet ich hatte mehr so mit vlt. 10-20fps mehr gerechnet aber nicht nicht mit so einem leistungs plus


----------



## abe15 (15. Februar 2014)

Schön dass es bei euch so gut funktioniert 

Da sitzt man dann als CF User und wartet auf ne neue Treiberversion, die endlich die ganzen Fehler mit CF Systemen behebt... Ich bekomme kurz gezeigt, dass Mantle mir locker 40% mehr Fps bringt und nach 5min flüssigem Spielen fangen dann die Framedrops und Mikrofreezes an... 

Go AMD, helft mir!  

Hat jemand von euch zufällig mal was gehört wie das jetzt mit CF Unterstützung und HD7xxx Optimierung aussieht? Wie lange wird man drauf warten müssen?


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

cf ist halt tricky und nur wenige user haben es, 
klar, dass die treiber später rauskommen


----------



## abe15 (16. Februar 2014)

Das mag im allgemeinen ja stimmen - wir reden hier aber ja von Battlefield 4. BF4 ist momentan ja das einzige Spiel, das von Mantle überhaupt profitiert. Ich behaupte mal, dass nicht gerade wenige Battlefield 4 Spieler mit CF-Systemen spielen, einfach um auf Ultra Settings vernünftige Framerates zu erreichen...


----------



## BertB (16. Februar 2014)

ich bin auch sehr für multi gpu


----------



## skyhigh5 (16. Februar 2014)

Haben die AMD karten ohne die bridge jetzt weniger Verlustleistung?
Naja mit einer guten single gpu Karte kann man BF4 auch locker auf ultra zocken.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (24. Februar 2014)

Sehr schön,

jetzt wollte ich mal den Beta Treiber ausprobieren und zack in jedem Spiel fliegen directx Fehler, selbst bei BF4. Dann heißt es wohl vorerst zurück zu Version 13.13.


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (25. Februar 2014)

@Ryu, 

schöne PC Geschichte  Du sparst ja richtig dafür, ein Gefühl, das ich kaum noch kenne. Viel Spaß beim Spielen!
@Chris,

hatte mal den Betatreiber installiert gehabt um Mantle zu testen, hatte bei keinem Spiel irgendwelche Probleme, aber viele scheinbar schon. Warte doch einfach ein paar Wochen, bis das gefixt wurde


----------



## RyuUUU (27. Februar 2014)

Galaxy_Radio schrieb:


> @Ryu,
> 
> schöne PC Geschichte  Du sparst ja richtig dafür, ein Gefühl, das ich kaum noch kenne. Viel Spaß beim Spielen!
> @Chris,
> ...


 
Genau genommen spare ich schon seit nem Jahr darrauf  hatte davor nen Mittelklasse laptop mit Hitze problem ^^ und davor ( vor 2 anhalb jahren ca.) nen AMD Sempron, 2gb DDR1, und eine Radeon x1650 Pro .  Und diese Woche ( vlt. noch nächste woche) kommen dann die Restlichen teile an also Gehäuse Steht schon hier ram liegt auch schon bereit 2 120mm lüfter auch usw. und diese woche kommt vlt. noch mein neuer CPU+ Board ( FX4300+MSI 970A-G43) werde vlt. dazu auch nen Tagebuch oder sowas hier machen .


BTT:  Habe jetzt ne zeitlang Mantle drauf und keinerlei probleme alle spiele funktionieren wie gewohnt und in BF4 gibts auch keine Framedrops oder ruckler oder so auf Hoch habe ich jetzt 50-60FPS (64 Slot server Zavod, Operation Locker, Siege of Shanghei)


----------



## biosat-lost (28. Februar 2014)

Hab mir heute den catalyst 14.2 beta installiert und bin fürs erste begeistert. Hab zwar noch keine Aussagekräftigen benchmarks gestartet, aber etwa 21/2 Stunden crysis3 in HD und maximalen Einstellungen gespielt. Also das Spiel lief zwar weil es auch sonst immer perfekt läuft nur gefühlt besser, einfach leichter mit mehr Druck  dahinter als sonst, jedoch wurde mein System vorher, besonders der CPU sehr heiß, auch wenn ich alle Lüfter ( 2 120MM Scythe S-Flex mit 1600 Rpm, ganz vorne unten, und hinten in Höhe des CPU Kühlers+ 2 120MM enermax everest 1600 Rpm auf meinem EKL Nordwand+ein Scythe mini Kaze 40mm hinten zwischen den Grafikkarten) auf maximale Leistung gestellt habe. Also ich hatte keinen FPS counter am laufen, aber das Spiel lief doch auffallend gut und als ich es dann aus gemacht habe, hab ich als erstes schnell die temps der Grafikkarten+ CPU+ mainboard kontrolliert. Wirklich genial, die obere karte war gerade mal 62° heiß, die untere gerade noch 59°. CPU+ board waren bei 56° und 44° und das krasseste, da fiel mir überhaupt erst mal auf, dass  alle Lüfter noch auf absolutes Minimum  eingestellt waren!!!
Normalerweise wurde bei crysis 3 bis zum Amnschlag aufgedreht, ich erinnere mit maximaler Lüfterleistung die obere Karte etwa 73°, die untere 70° und der CPU knapp an die 62-63° heiß!!!!, board wohl auch an die 57°+. Also ich denke dass das schon ganz schön aussagekräftig ist, wenn das gesamte System, alle Faktoren eingerechnet etwa 12- 15° kühler ist bei besserer Leistung, oder durch die höhere Leistung? Vielleicht interpretiere ich da auch was falsch ( was ich eigentlich nicht glaube), jedoch die Temps sind fakt, und die framerate war mit 100%er Sicherheit um einiges höher und stabiler!


----------



## CSOger (28. Februar 2014)

Was hat Crysis 3 jetzt genau mit Mantle zu tun?

Auch sehe ich im Beta Treiber Changelog nix zu Crysis 3 Verbesserungen.


----------



## Patapon (28. Februar 2014)

biosat-lost schrieb:


> Hab mir heute den catalyst 14.2 beta installiert und bin fürs erste begeistert. Hab zwar noch keine Aussagekräftigen benchmarks gestartet, aber etwa 21/2 Stunden crysis3 in HD und maximalen Einstellungen gespielt. Also das Spiel lief zwar weil es auch sonst immer perfekt läuft nur gefühlt besser, einfach leichter mit mehr Druck  dahinter als sonst, jedoch wurde mein System vorher, besonders der CPU sehr heiß, auch wenn ich alle Lüfter ( 2 120MM Scythe S-Flex mit 1600 Rpm, ganz vorne unten, und hinten in Höhe des CPU Kühlers+ 2 120MM enermax everest 1600 Rpm auf meinem EKL Nordwand+ein Scythe mini Kaze 40mm hinten zwischen den Grafikkarten) auf maximale Leistung gestellt habe. Also ich hatte keinen FPS counter am laufen, aber das Spiel lief doch auffallend gut und als ich es dann aus gemacht habe, hab ich als erstes schnell die temps der Grafikkarten+ CPU+ mainboard kontrolliert. Wirklich genial, die obere karte war gerade mal 62° heiß, die untere gerade noch 59°. CPU+ board waren bei 56° und 44° und das krasseste, da fiel mir überhaupt erst mal auf, dass  alle Lüfter noch auf absolutes Minimum  eingestellt waren!!!
> Normalerweise wurde bei crysis 3 bis zum Amnschlag aufgedreht, ich erinnere mit maximaler Lüfterleistung die obere Karte etwa 73°, die untere 70° und der CPU knapp an die 62-63° heiß!!!!, board wohl auch an die 57°+. Also ich denke dass das schon ganz schön aussagekräftig ist, wenn das gesamte System, alle Faktoren eingerechnet etwa 12- 15° kühler ist bei besserer Leistung, oder durch die höhere Leistung? Vielleicht interpretiere ich da auch was falsch ( was ich eigentlich nicht glaube), jedoch die Temps sind fakt, und die framerate war mit 100%er Sicherheit um einiges höher und stabiler!


 

Seit wann hat Crysis 3 ne MANTLE Unterstützung

@ den Rest um Mantle zu benutzen braucht ihr einen Matle treiber und müsst ex explizit im spiel aktivieren, bei Battlefield4 muss man sogar mantle aktivieren, spiel beenden/neustarten damit es greift.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (2. März 2014)

Hey ich hab mir jetzt den neuesten Catalyst Treiber runtergeladen auch das neuste BF4 Update ist drauf, aber ich hab trotzdem keinen Reiter bei den Grafikeinstellungen gefunden, wo ich von Direct3D zu Mantle wechseln konnte??
PS: Habe eine Sapphire R9 280x Toxic und Windows 8.1 falls das für eine Antwort hilfreich ist


----------



## CSOger (4. März 2014)

Auch den Catalyst 14.2 Beta 1.3 runtergeladen?
(Nicht den 13.12 WHQL) 

Gibts hier...
AMD Catalyst 14.2 Beta Driver for Windows

Nach der Install des Treibers solltest du im BF4 Menü unter Grafik eigentlich auch die API wechseln können.
(Siehe Screenshot)
Neustart nicht vergessen !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HendrikLu8 (4. März 2014)

So, hat jetzt endlich geklappt.  
Danke.


----------



## biosat-lost (5. März 2014)

Patapon schrieb:


> Seit wann hat Crysis 3 ne MANTLE Unterstützung
> 
> @ den Rest um Mantle zu benutzen braucht ihr einen Matle treiber und müsst ex explizit im spiel aktivieren, bei Battlefield4 muss man sogar mantle aktivieren, spiel beenden/neustarten damit es greift.



Wie gesagt peinlich, hab halt vor lauter Euphorie den Blick fürs Wesentliche vergessen. Hab aber wie gesagt auch mein System+ origin ganz neu installiert vorher, und meinen Festplattenkaefig optimiert und gesäubert. Ich hatte mich aber auch gewundert, dass in den catalyst-3 D-  Einstellungen gar nichts von mantle zu sehen war. Na ja wie gesagt wenigstens weiß ich jetzt schon eher wie es läuft oder auch nicht.


----------



## biosat-lost (5. März 2014)

biosat-lost schrieb:


> Wie gesagt peinlich, hab halt vor lauter Euphorie den Blick fürs Wesentliche vergessen. Hab aber wie gesagt auch mein System+ origin ganz neu installiert vorher, und meinen Festplattenkaefig optimiert und gesäubert. Ich hatte mich aber auch gewundert, dass in den catalyst-3 D-  Einstellungen gar nichts von mantle zu sehen war. Na ja wie gesagt wenigstens weiß ich jetzt schon eher wie es läuft oder auch nicht.



Außerdem so oder so meine beiden HD 7970GHZund mein besch. FX8150 @ 4,1 GHZ, mit 16GB corsair 1866MHZ
auf nem Asus crosshair V formula lief auf einmal/ seit der installation des catalyst 14.2 so viel besser, kuehler, ruhiger vor allem performanter. Also ich  glaube fest an die Kraft der menschlichen Suggestion,  aber gute 15° kühler, wie gesagt mit Lüftern auf silent, anstatt höchste Stufe, Gehäuse wie CPU Lüfter. Das kann  weder nur von der origin-Neuinstallation, also letztendlich irgendeinem patch, noch nur von der Verbesserung und Reinigung des Festplattenkaefigs kommen. Das muss zum Großteil am catalyst 14.2 liegen. Auch wenn das besagte Spiel mantle weder unterstützt noch mantle irgendwie anders aktiv sein konnte. Keine Ahnung, bin aber jetzt erst recht gespannt wie ein Spiel mit aktiviertem mantle läuft. Eines, das mantle besonders gut unterstützt. Falls es da überhaupt richtige Unterschiede gibt wie gut ein Spiel mit mantle läuft, ich denke jedoch schon.


----------



## Skysnake (6. März 2014)

Installier einfach den alten Treiber nochmal dann weißt du es


----------



## abe15 (12. März 2014)

Die 14.2 Version läuft schon etwas besser. Mikroruckler werden weniger und das Spiel läuft mit aktiviertem Mantle schon deutlich besser, leider kommen Ruckler und Framedrops immernoch vor. 
Funfact: Mit Mantle habe ich mit einer HD7970 genau so viele Fps wie ohne Mantle mit 2x HD7970 Crossfired. 

Leider funktioniert CF nach wie vor nicht richtig mit Mantle. Ich komme zumindest nicht über 80-90 Fps und das CF Logo wird in BF auch nur angezeigt, wenn Mantle abgeschaltet ist...


----------



## Eckism (12. März 2014)

Mit Mantle bricht bei mir alles ein...Der VRam ist auf anschlag voll, die CPU ist auf Anschlag ausgelastet und der Arbeitsspeicher ist auch komplett im gebrauch. Trotzdem hab ich nur noch 15-24 FPS, mit DX sind es 54-67 FPS.

Vielleicht mach ich aber auch nur irgendwas falsch, hab die R9 270X erst seit 3 Stunden.


----------



## shifti (14. März 2014)

habe momentan das gleiche Problem mit meiner 280X auf Dx wird die grafikkarte zu 100 % ausgelasrtet und alles lauft föüssig auf Ultra @2560x1440 sobald ich mantle anschalte ruckelt es so stark und die grafikkarte wird nur noch zu 50% ausgelastet .

auch trreiber habe ich neu installiert aber keine besserung .


----------



## Typhoon007 (15. März 2014)

Ich möchte kein neues Thema eröffnen deshalb stelle ich meine frage kurz hier. Ich habe im moment ein Asus Radeon 7950 HD (übertaktet auf 7970 Ghz Edition Niveu)  und überlege ob ich es verkaufen sollte und umsteigen sollte. Ich denke das ich dafür noch knapp 200 Euro bekommen könnte. Kostet noch neu knapp 300 Euro. Lohnt sich das denn zu verkaufen und eine bessere für knapp 300 Euro zu kaufen? Könnte nur höchstens 80-90 Euro drauflegen. Ist da was machbar? Gibt es zu dem Preis aktuelle Grafikkarten die von der Leistung her besser abschneiden als meine 7950? Der Grund warum ich schon umsteigen möchte ist einfach das ich denke das meine Graka für kommende Spiele wie Watch Dogs, The Division oder ähnliches für aller höchste Grafikeinstelleungen nicht mehr ausreichen wird. Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich da mal aufklären könntet.


----------



## skyhigh5 (15. März 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ich möchte kein neues Thema eröffnen deshalb stelle ich meine frage kurz hier. Ich habe im moment ein Asus Radeon 7950 HD (übertaktet auf 7970 Ghz Edition Niveu)  und überlege ob ich es verkaufen sollte und umsteigen sollte. Ich denke das ich dafür noch knapp 200 Euro bekommen könnte. Kostet noch neu knapp 300 Euro. Lohnt sich das denn zu verkaufen und eine bessere für knapp 300 Euro zu kaufen? Könnte nur höchstens 80-90 Euro drauflegen. Ist da was machbar? Gibt es zu dem Preis aktuelle Grafikkarten die von der Leistung her besser abschneiden als meine 7950? Der Grund warum ich schon umsteigen möchte ist einfach das ich denke das meine Graka für kommende Spiele wie Watch Dogs, The Division oder ähnliches für aller höchste Grafikeinstelleungen nicht mehr ausreichen wird. Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich da mal aufklären könntet.



Gibt kaum besseres. Nichts was sich lohnen würde. Klar kannst du ne 280X nehmen und ocen dann hättest schon 20% mehr Leistung...
Ne 7950 auf GHZ 7979 Niveau zu bringen bezweifle ich iwie


----------



## Typhoon007 (15. März 2014)

Ach so schade. Dann werde ich erst später umsteigen müssen. Am besten dann wenn die DX12 Grakas erschienen sind aber dann wird  mein 7950 bis dahin viel an wert verlieren um es für einen guten Preis zu verkeufen. Na ja kann man nichts machen.

Und ja informier dich mal. Meine 7950 hat übertaktet wirklich fasst die gleiche Leistung wie ein 7970.


----------



## skyhigh5 (15. März 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ach so schade. Dann werde ich erst später umsteigen müssen. Am besten dann wenn die DX12 Grakas erschienen sind aber dann wird  mein 7950 bis dahin viel an wert verlieren um es für einen guten Preis zu verkeufen. Na ja kann man nichts machen.
> 
> Und ja informier dich mal. Meine 7950 hat übertaktet wirklich fasst die gleiche Leistung wie ein 7970.



Die GHZ ist nochmal 15% schneller


----------



## Typhoon007 (15. März 2014)

Ok dann eben nicht so schnell wie die Ghz Edition sondern so schnell wie ein normaler 7970. Jetzt alles ok?


----------



## skyhigh5 (16. März 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ok dann eben nicht so schnell wie die Ghz Edition sondern so schnell wie ein normaler 7970. Jetzt alles ok?



Du kannst sie auch gerne als 7970GHZ Karte bezeichnen...mit Wakü Glück und können wird das auch machbar sein wollte dich aber nurmal drauf hinweisen
Ja alles gut !


----------



## derneuemann (17. Juni 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Gibt kaum besseres. Nichts was sich lohnen würde. Klar kannst du ne 280X nehmen und ocen dann hättest schon 20% mehr Leistung...
> Ne 7950 auf GHZ 7979 Niveau zu bringen bezweifle ich iwie


 
Warum? Meine HD7950 lief stabil mit bis zu 1360/1800 Core/Vram... Im Alltag aber nur mit 1250/1750 und damit deutlich über einer 7970GHz. Habe etliche Benchmarks gemacht damit ich zu diesem Schluss kommen konnte.


----------



## derneuemann (17. Juni 2014)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mit Mantle bricht bei mir alles ein...Der VRam ist auf anschlag voll, die CPU ist auf Anschlag ausgelastet und der Arbeitsspeicher ist auch komplett im gebrauch. Trotzdem hab ich nur noch 15-24 FPS, mit DX sind es 54-67 FPS.
> 
> Vielleicht mach ich aber auch nur irgendwas falsch, hab die R9 270X erst seit 3 Stunden.


 
In welchem Spiel? Denn derzeit Verbraucht Mantle in dem Einen oder Anderen Spiel mehr Vram. Daher bei dir die Vollauslastung des VRams und auch daher die schlechte peformance! Die R9 270X hat auch nur 2GB Speicher oder?


----------



## derneuemann (17. Juni 2014)

shifti schrieb:


> habe momentan das gleiche Problem mit meiner 280X auf Dx wird die grafikkarte zu 100 % ausgelasrtet und alles lauft föüssig auf Ultra @2560x1440 sobald ich mantle anschalte ruckelt es so stark und die grafikkarte wird nur noch zu 50% ausgelastet .
> 
> auch trreiber habe ich neu installiert aber keine besserung .


 
Auch du solltest mal die VRam Auslastung überprüfen...


----------



## Laggy.NET (17. Juni 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Gibt kaum besseres. Nichts was sich lohnen würde. Klar kannst du ne 280X nehmen und ocen dann hättest schon 20% mehr Leistung...
> Ne 7950 auf GHZ 7979 Niveau zu bringen bezweifle ich iwie


 
Die HD7950 ist bereits mit 1,1 GHz so schnell wie die HD7970 GHz. 

Der Standardtakt sind 800 MHz und die boost Version läuft mit max 925 MHz. Gegenüber der Standardversion sind 1,1 GHz bereits 37% Übertaktung. Die HD7970 GHz ist in Benchmarks zwischen 30 und 35% schneller als die 800 MHz 7950. Praktisch kommt man dann sehr exakt auf die selbe Leistung.

Wenn Taktgleichheit herrscht unterscheidet die Karten in der Tat nur 10% Leistungsdifferenz, was in dem Fall sogar exakt 100 MHz sind. Dafür dass die 7970 GHz locker mal doppelt so teuer wie die HD7950 ist, war das schon irgendwie fail, zur 7970 GHz zu greifen^^. Außer man möchte wirklich 250€ für 10% mehr Leistung verschenken. 

Ich hatte mit meiner das Pech, dass bei ca 1,1 GHz schluss ist. Manche bekommen die Karte wie man sieht auch locker auf 1200-1300 MHz. Damit landet man bereits zwischen GTX 780 und GTX Titan bzw. R9 290X Niveau.


----------



## KingNothing81 (17. Juli 2014)

Mantle iss eigentlich ne tolle Sache. Mit ner R9 270 2GB isses allerdings immernoch sehr ärgerlich, dass in BF4 der Speicher volläuft. Von den versprochenen Treiberoptimierungen für die Rebrand-Radeons iss leider von Seiten AMD´s nur nix in Sicht. Die Optimierungen gelten immer nur noch für die R9 290 er. Find ich recht ärgerlich.


----------



## Framinator (18. Juli 2014)

Du findest das ärgerlich ich nenne das Kundenverarsche. Da sollten PCGH und Konsorten AMD mal auf die Füsse treten!

PCGH nehmt euch ein Beispiel an eurer kritischen Berichterstattung wegen AF Qualität. Zeigt AMD mal das es so nicht geht. Viele AMD GPU User würden sich freuen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juli 2014)

Leute, Mantle ist 'Low(er) level'. Wenn da irgendwo der Speicher voll läuft, dann ist das die Schuld der *Anwendung*, AMD kann und darf in diesem Falle gar nichts machen, außer mit dem Finger auf andere Zeigen.

Das ist ja gerade 'das gute' an Mantle: 
*für alles, was passiert, ist der Hersteller der Anwendung verantwortlich*...


----------



## DoGyAUT (20. Juli 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Die HD7950 ist bereits mit 1,1 GHz so schnell wie die HD7970 GHz.
> 
> Der Standardtakt sind 800 MHz und die boost Version läuft mit max 925 MHz. Gegenüber der Standardversion sind 1,1 GHz bereits 37% Übertaktung. Die HD7970 GHz ist in Benchmarks zwischen 30 und 35% schneller als die 800 MHz 7950. Praktisch kommt man dann sehr exakt auf die selbe Leistung.
> 
> ...


 
Naja meine R9 290X war dann @Stock doch einiges schneller als die HD 7950 mit OC bei Skyrim. Mit OC bei der Hawaii XT waren es dann aber schon 20FPS+ Unterschied. Aber es stimmt die Tahiti Pro Chips sind OC Monster ^^

Mit der 290X konnte ich es gerade noch so Takten das sie mit ENB und 20GB an Mods auf ~60FPS kommt bei 2560x1080 und 3,8GB VRAM Auslast. Die 7950 war hier bei ca ~45FPS bei 1920x1080 bei 2,9GB VRAM Auslast. Mir ist aufgefallen das der Unterschied der 290X zur 290 die Auflösung von 2560x1080 zu 1920x1080 kompensiert.


----------



## HendrikLuD (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

Normalerweise nehme ich meine Gameplays mit OBS auf, aber wenn ich BF4 mit Mantle spiele findet er es nicht und ich kann so nicht aufnehmen? Hat einer eine Idee mit OBS Bf4 mit Mantle aufzunehmen?


----------



## VivaLosTioz (23. Juli 2014)

Hey,

wie sieht es denn mittlerweile mit den neuesten Treibern aus und hat schon jemand mit BF:Hardline getestet?

Grüße


----------



## Marques85 (23. Juli 2014)

Gibt es eig. eine Liste mit spielen die das unterstützen? (funktioniert das z. B. auch bei Wildstar?)


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juli 2014)

Nö. Wildstar unterstützt kein Mantle.


----------



## VivaLosTioz (24. Juli 2014)

Margues85: Soweit ich weiß werden bisher nur BF: 4, BF: Hardline, Plants vs. Zombies und Dragon Age: Inquisition unterstützt. Bringt also bisher nur unter EA's Frostbite 3 was. Außerdem hab ich irgendwo gelesen, dass es künftig insgesamt ca. 40 kleinere und größere Games geben soll, die Mantle unterstützen. Korrigiert mich wenn ich da was durcheinander gebracht habe. Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass bald mehr große Titel davon gebrauch machen.


----------



## acc (26. Juli 2014)

HendrikLuD schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Normalerweise nehme ich meine Gameplays mit OBS auf, aber wenn ich BF4 mit Mantle spiele findet er es nicht und ich kann so nicht aufnehmen? Hat einer eine Idee mit OBS Bf4 mit Mantle aufzunehmen?


 
alle derartigen programme benutzen directx, um die bilder zu capturen. wenn amd sich irgendwann mal bequemt, ein mantle-sdk der öffentlichkeit zur verfügung zu stellen, darfst du irgendwann mal auf support von obs hoffen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Juli 2014)

ich habe mir vor ein paar tagen eine R7 265 gekauft und mir von einem der codes thief geholt. aus neugierde habe ich den spielinternen benchmark einmal ohne und einmal mit mantle durchlaufen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. Juli 2014)

Fett 20fps Unterschied


----------



## silent-hunter000 (29. Juli 2014)

Und dass mit ner Karte die sonst eigentlich kaum von Mantle profitiert. 
Interessant.


----------



## AMD4EVA (29. Juli 2014)

mantle ist schon ein grosser mehrwert,
bis auf die wenigen spiele.

bf4 getestet(ich kann ea zeugs eig. nicht leiden)

a4-7300 @ 720p mittel

 mantle avg. 32fps(nied. 26fps)
 dx avg. 23fps (nied. 14fps)

dafür ist beim a4 der ram mit 1,4gb belegt, unter dx 800mb
aber alles kein problem hab dem a4 4GB zugewiesen


----------



## Happy1337 (3. August 2014)

VivaLosTioz schrieb:


> Margues85: Soweit ich weiß werden bisher nur BF: 4, BF: Hardline, Plants vs. Zombies und Dragon Age: Inquisition unterstützt. Bringt also bisher nur unter EA's Frostbite 3 was. Außerdem hab ich irgendwo gelesen, dass es künftig insgesamt ca. 40 kleinere und größere Games geben soll, die Mantle unterstützen. Korrigiert mich wenn ich da was durcheinander gebracht habe. Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass bald mehr große Titel davon gebrauch machen.



Thief hat doch auch noch Mantle support. Das ist Unreal-Engine3

mfg


----------



## acc (3. August 2014)

der mantle-code  in der ue3 kommt offensichtlich nicht von epic, sondern von square enix selbst. der mantle-patch hat nicht umsonst wochen gebraucht.


----------



## Happy1337 (3. August 2014)

Ich weiß.
Wollte auch nur gesagt haben, dass bis jetzt nicht nur Frostbyte3 Spiele Mantle-support haben

mfg


----------



## Deimos (9. August 2014)

Hat das jemand schon gesehen? Fraps soll Mantle-Support erhalten: https://twitter.com/Thracks/status/496852572813017088


----------



## moreply (28. August 2014)

Leider Habe ich in letzter Zeit extreme Frame Drops mit Mantle z.b. Battlefield 4 Paracel Storm bei C um die 110~FPS dann Bewege ich mich 2 Schritte oder Schieße und FPS Drop auf ~15FPS.


----------



## Cleriker (28. August 2014)

Hast du mal die CPU und GPU Auslastung in diesen Momenten geloggt?


----------



## PCGH_Phil (3. September 2014)

acc schrieb:


> alle derartigen programme benutzen directx, um die bilder zu capturen. wenn amd sich irgendwann mal bequemt, ein mantle-sdk der öffentlichkeit zur verfügung zu stellen, darfst du irgendwann mal auf support von obs hoffen.


 
Nicht ganz richtig, man kann mit einigen Programmen (z.B. OBS und Bandicam) im Borderless (Fullscreen-)Window den Desktop capturen - auch wenn darauf eine Mantle-App wie Battlefield 4 läuft. Das geht also durchaus. Nur Programme die sich bei Direct X "einhooken" (wie z.B. Fraps) funktionieren nicht.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Th1eUser (11. September 2014)

In den Desktop muss man sich afaik aber auch über DirectX einhooken. Oder wie macht das OBS? Dann sollte es theoretisch auch mit Fraps funktionieren.
Leider kann ich es nicht testen.


----------



## Duvar (11. September 2014)

Hier auch mal bitte lesen AnandTech Portal | AMD Radeon R9 285 Review: Feat. Sapphire R9 285 Dual-X OC
Natürlich den part unten ab : Mantle: Teething Problems


----------



## acc (11. September 2014)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig, man kann mit einigen Programmen (z.B. OBS und Bandicam) im Borderless (Fullscreen-)Window den Desktop capturen - auch wenn darauf eine Mantle-App wie Battlefield 4 läuft. Das geht also durchaus. Nur Programme die sich bei Direct X "einhooken" (wie z.B. Fraps) funktionieren nicht.


 
naja der desktop läuft schon mit dx, da muss die mantle app sowieso am ende das bild an dx weitergeben, sonst sieht man auch in den modis nichts .


----------



## Duvar (18. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal noch was bzgl Mantle Mantle Exposes More Low Level Features Than DX12, Shares Many Rendering Codes With PS4/Xbox One « GamingBolt.com: Video Game News, Reviews, Previews and Blog
Da freut man sich ja, wenn man neben dem PC noch ne Konsole daheim hat


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (15. Dezember 2014)

Ist Mantle eigendlich ein AMD-Exclusives Feature?

Weil ich hab ne Nvidia Graka und kann in BF4 kein Mantle Aktivieren. 
Finde aber Mantle-Benchmarks mit einer Titan und das AMD Karten mit Mantle schneller sind....?!?!
Das 2. ist mir klar, weil Mantle von AMD entwickelt wurde, darum mit AMD-GPUs besser.
Aber ist Mantle jetzt wirklich nur für AMD GPUs verfügbar oder kann man die irgendwie für Nvidiakarten lauffähig machen??

Kann mir das bitte jemand erklären?


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Dezember 2014)

Mantle läuft aktuell nur mit Radeons ab der HD7000-Reihe. Nvidia hat nicht vor Mantle zu unterstützen, da DX12 schon Ende nächstes Jahr erscheinen und das gleiche bieten soll.
(Und wenn sie es wollten, dann könnten sie es auch zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht, da AMD noch kein öffentliches SDK herausgegeben hat.)


----------



## Todesklinge (27. Dezember 2014)

Wann kommt na des Mantel?


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Dezember 2014)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Wann kommt na des Mantel?


Bitte? Vor einem Dreivierteljahr.


----------



## blackout24 (31. Dezember 2014)

Die haben noch 10 Stunden ihr öffentliches SDK zu veröffentlichen.  
AMD : Public Mantle SDK Coming This Year - Nvidia And Intel Can Use It For Free


----------



## Todesklinge (2. Januar 2015)

Wie das ist schon raus?
Ich merk davon irgendwie nix, trotz ständiger Updates.

Muss man da spezielle Treiber Laden?


----------



## beren2707 (2. Januar 2015)

Seit grob einem Jahr gibts diverse Spiele mit Mantle, die jüngste Erscheinung ist bspw. Dragon Age: Inquisition.
Du brauchst dazu, wie bereits oben erwähnt, eine AMD Karte ab der HD 7xxx Serie oder neuer, also eine GCN-Karte. Erfahrungsgemäß verrichtet Mantle seinen Dienst am besten auf den neueren R9 290(X), da häufig sehr viel Videospeicher benötigt wird. Als Treiber empfiehlt sich bspw. der aktuelle 14.12, der auch als "Omega" bekannt ist.
Dann brauchts bloß noch ein Spiel mit Mantle, z. B. BF4, Thief, DA:I, Sniper Elite 3 etc.


----------



## Todesklinge (2. Januar 2015)

Habe die R9 280x mit "14.12 AMD Catalyst Omega Software", ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, dass ich schon Mantle habe 

Bei den älteren Spielen merkt man da wohl nix, soweit ich mich erinnere soll Star Citizen das Mantle unterstützen, mal schauen


----------



## Rolk (2. Januar 2015)

Du kannst natürlich nur was merken wenn Mantle vom Spiel auch unterstützt wird. 

Momentan werden Civilisation Beyond Earth, Sniper Elite 3, BF4, Thief, DA:I und Plants vs. Zombies: Garden Warfare unterstützt. Wenn ich nix vergessen habe müssten das bis jetzt alle gewesen sein.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Januar 2015)

Bei Battlefield 4 beispielsweise musst du in den Optionen auch die API auf Mantle umschalten, sonst wirds auch nichts.


----------



## Nugget32 (12. Januar 2015)

Mal was zu Mantle loswerden. 

Mantle soll eigentlich rein nur für AMD/ATI Grafikkarten verfügbar sein.Ergo ist es nicht mit Nvidia Grafikakrten Nutzbar. Wenn man sich mal Direct X und Mantle ansieht und deren funktionisweise  bzw. vergleicht ,wrd auch einem schnell klar warum Mantle  schneller als Direct X ist.  Im Gesamtkonzept nutzt Mantle nur das Wichtigste was notwendig ist um die Grafik darzustellen und muss nicht wie Direct X viele Zwischenschritte machen und das eine oder andere Puffern !  
Direct X  ist mittlerweile stark veraltet auch wenn viele Spielehersteller es noch einsetzten bzw. Ihre Engines drauf aufbauen. Da ich Linux auf meinen Pc Systemen verwende ( Linux Distribution) snd hier meine Anforderungen etwas anders als bei rein Windows Basierenden Pc Systemen. Hier steht bei mir an vorderster Front Open GL . Die vom Hersteller (non free) Installierbaren Treiber die mit FGLRX arbeiten sind auch nicht ohne. 
Natürlich hab ich noch eine kleine Wuselkiste in der Ecke stehen mit Windoof 7 Ultimate drauf wo ich vieles im zusammenhang mit Windows Testen kann. Doch ein korrekt Konfiguriertes Linux (Distribution) mit einer AMD/ATI Grafikkarte ,da kommt kein Windows PC mit. Selbst mit Mantle nicht. 
Gut ist auch hier das nicht jeder alles weis und es hier noch viele Menschen gibt die Linux nicht kennen oder das wissen dazu nicht haben. so bleibt dieses Privileg denen vorbehalten die das wissen und die Erfahrung damit haben. 

Was die Spiele angeht die mit Mantle arbeiten so kann man auch hier unter Windows sehr gut sehen das man jetzt schon Explizit Performance Unterschiede sieht zwischen Direct X und Mantle selbst. Ich wage vorsichtig mal zu Behaupten, das mit Mantle  AMD/ATI Grafikkarten Grafik-Leistungstechnisch einen kleinen vorsprung damit haben gegenüber der Nvidia Konkurrenz. Selbst Festgestellt habe ich das mit mehren Windoof Kisten in einer Lan Party . Da kann man sogar mit einer recht schwachen AMD HD 7XXX eine leistungsstärkere Nvidia aus der GTX TI serie locker schlagen. Einzg und allein kommt es hier auf die Konfiguration an.

Wollte das nur mal so loswerden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Januar 2015)

Nugget32 schrieb:


> Mantle soll eigentlich rein nur für AMD/ATI Grafikkarten verfügbar sein.Ergo ist es nicht mit Nvidia Grafikakrten Nutzbar.


Ja, und? WO ist jetzt das Problem? Was hält nV davon ab, was ähnliches zu machen?
Doch statt was zu machen, was die eigenen Dinge besser macht, bringen die etwas, was alles schlechter macht, nur um besser als AMD dastehen zu können (Gameworks)...



Nugget32 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal Direct X und Mantle ansieht und deren funktionisweise  bzw. vergleicht ,wrd auch einem schnell klar warum Mantle  schneller als Direct X ist.  Im Gesamtkonzept nutzt Mantle nur das Wichtigste was notwendig ist um die Grafik darzustellen und muss nicht wie Direct X viele Zwischenschritte machen und das eine oder andere Puffern !


Sorry, aber was du hier redest, ist Blech.

Erst einmal verfolgen DirectX und Mantle zwei völlig verschiedene Ansätze.
Was du hier machst ist ungefähr so, als wenn du einen Sportwagen, der zum fahren gebaut wurde, mit einem Minivan vergleichst und beim Minivan das eher schlechte Fahrverhalten gegenüber dem Sportwagen kritiserst.

Ums kurz zu machen: Mantle ist eine Low Level API, die direkten Zugriff auf die Hardware ermöglicht.
DirectX ist etwas höher angesiedelt und erlaubt keinen direkten Zugriff auf die Hardware. 

Die Philosophie von beiden ist auch grundverschieden. Das eine ist direkt, das andere ist eher so gebaut, um möglichst viel dem Entwickler abzunehmen. Das eine traut dem Entwickler, das andere vertraut ihm nur aufs nötigste, salopp gesagt...




Nugget32 schrieb:


> Hier steht bei mir an vorderster Front Open GL . Die vom Hersteller (non free) Installierbaren Treiber die mit FGLRX arbeiten sind auch nicht ohne.


Nur dass OpenGL dank der uneinigkeit im Konsortium einfach mal völlig fürs Klo geworden ist. Es sind da einfach zu viele Köche drin, die den Brei verderben. Dementsprechend kommen die auch mal überhaupt nicht ausm Kreuz...


Naja, letztendlich kann man nur hoffen, dass Mantle irgendwann auch mal für andere Systeme zum Einsatz kommt und auf Linux dann OpenGL ablösen könnte....


----------



## blackout24 (2. März 2015)

Sieht aus als würde AMD nun diesen Monat 450 Seiten Spezifikationen veröffentlichen den Support und die Entwicklung von Mantle in Zukunft aber einschränken.  

AMD Gaming: On APIs and the future of Mantle | AMD Blogs 

Alle Mantle Partner werden noch unterstützt aber Leute die eine Mantle ähnliche API benutzen wollen sollen lieber OpenGL Next (was nun offiziell Vulkan heißt) oder DirectX 12 benutzen.  Mantle bleibt eine "graphics innovation platform available to select partners with custom needs."  

Ein öffentliches SDK wird es aber nie geben. Mehr dazu wird man am Donnerstag den 5ten erfahren. Am selben Tag ist zufälligerweise auch die Keynote von Valve zur neuen Vulkan API.


----------



## maclight (2. März 2015)

...war abzusehen


----------



## PCGH_Phil (2. März 2015)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ein öffentliches SDK wird es aber nie geben.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher  Aber vielleicht nicht unter dem Namen "Mantle-SDK"



> Am selben Tag ist zufälligerweise auch die Keynote von Valve zur neuen Vulkan API.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auffällig viel AMD vertreten und auffällig viele Mantle-Programmierer 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## blackout24 (2. März 2015)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher  Aber vielleicht nicht unter dem Namen "Mantle-SDK"



Man soll zwar niemals nie sagen, aber das wäre sonst schon sehr wiedersprülich mit der Aussage.

"This vital effort has replaced our intention to release a public Mantle SDK [...]"
"It will continue to serve AMD as a graphics innovation platform available to select partners with custom needs." 
"However, if you are a developer interested in Mantle "1.0" functionality, we suggest that you focus your attention on DirectX® 12 or GLnext." 

Für was noch ein Public SDK, wenn es am Ende in GLNext und DX12 weiterlebt. AMD hat offen gesagt, dass sie Khronos voll Einblick in Mantle bei der Entwicklung von GLNext gegeben haben.
http://techreport.com/news/26922/amd-hopes-to-put-a-little-mantle-in-opengl-next



> AMD has given the organization unfettered access to Mantle and told them, in so many words, "This is how we do it. If you want to take the same approach, go ahead." Khronos is free to take as many pages as it wants out of the Mantle playbook, and AMD will impose no restrictions, nor will it charge any licensing fees.


 

Das meinen sie in dem Blog post mit Openess die ihre Absicht eine SDK zu veröffentlichen ersetzt hat.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (3. März 2015)

Du hast es schon fast selbst erkannt: Der Open-Source-Teil von Mantle "1.0" könnte _wohlmöglich(*!*)_ hier drin enthalten sein: _Open_ glNext 

Die interessanten Aussagen sind die hier:



			
				AMD Blog schrieb:
			
		

> Mantle’s definition of “open” must widen. *It already has, in fact*.





			
				AMD Blog schrieb:
			
		

> However, if you are a developer interested in *Mantle "1.0" functionality*, we suggest that you focus your attention on *DirectX® 12 or GLnext*.



Und hier steht (zwischen den Zeilen), dass Mantle weiterentwickelt (auch gegenüber DX12 oder GLnext) wurde oder wird:


			
				AMD Blog schrieb:
			
		

> AMD will continue to support our trusted partners that have committed to Mantle in future projects[...]
> Mantle must take on *new capabilities* and evolve *beyond mastery of the draw call*. It will continue to serve AMD as a graphics innovation platform[...]
> As an API born to tackle the big challenges in graphics, *much of this evolution is already well under way*[...]



Noch ein kleiner Hinweis: Ein Kommentar aus den Anandtech-Forum (nach eigenen Aussagen angeblich ein Entwickler):


			
				Zlatan schrieb:
			
		

> Watch Stardock/Oxide. They will demo a really cool stuff. I don't know if they use D3D12, or the *new Khronos API (which is basically Mantle)*, or the newest API from AMD, but it will be a very interesting stuff. (link)


Kommentar eines AMD-Mitarbeiters (Treiberentwicklung) im 3DCenter dazu:


			
				Fondness schrieb:
			
		

> War klar das wieder niemand den Mund halten kann. Aber das war noch nicht alles. (link)




Mal sehen, was sich da wirklich tut, ich bin jedenfalls gespannt 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Skysnake (3. März 2015)

Fondness ist Treiberentwickler bei AMD? 

Gut zu Wissen danke


----------



## Gimmick (3. März 2015)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Fondness ist Treiberentwickler bei AMD?
> 
> Gut zu Wissen danke



Das er da irgendwie arbeitet dachte ich mir schon, aber eigentlich war er für mich hauptsächlich ein gut informierter Rädelsführer der Troll-Armee 

Hab ich ihm wohl Unrecht getan und er ist General der Troll-Armee 

mach nur Spaß


----------



## PCGH_Phil (3. März 2015)

Ich glaube eher, Treibersupport  Ganz sicher bin ich nicht, aber er hat entsprechendes Insider-Wissen.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Bias90 (26. April 2015)

gehts es schon da sman bei Mantle die anzeige von Afterburnner bekommt wie bei DX?


----------



## RedStorm1988 (2. Januar 2016)

Frohes Neues zusammen!

Ich habe nun auf eine R9 290 umgerüstet... vorher habe ich DirectX genutzt. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich auf Mantle umsteigen soll gerade im Hinblick auf Battlefield 4?! AMD rät mittlerweile selber zu DirectX 12?!

Quelle:
AMD beerdigt 3D-Schnittstelle Mantle 1.0 und empfiehlt DirectX 12 und Vulkan | heise online


----------



## hugo-03 (3. Januar 2016)

RedStorm1988 schrieb:


> Frohes Neues zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe nun auf eine R9 290 umgerüstet... vorher habe ich DirectX genutzt. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich auf Mantle umsteigen soll gerade im Hinblick auf Battlefield 4?! AMD rät mittlerweile selber zu DirectX 12?!
> 
> ...



mantle ist ja eingestellt weil amd vulkan mit entwickelt. ich selber spiele bf4 auf mantle und kann nur sagen das mantle gleichmäßsiger fps liefert, die max fps ist zwar höher bei dx, aber auch der drop ist höher der fps. bf4 hab mit mantle ca 85-120 fps während dx 70~130 fps liefert. so ähnlich war mit meiner 280 vorher auch mit weniger fps und andern settings.


----------



## RedStorm1988 (3. Januar 2016)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> mantle ist ja eingestellt weil amd vulkan mit entwickelt. ich selber spiele bf4 auf mantle und kann nur sagen das mantle gleichmäßsiger fps liefert, die max fps ist zwar höher bei dx, aber auch der drop ist höher der fps. bf4 hab mit mantle ca 85-120 fps während dx 70~130 fps liefert. so ähnlich war mit meiner 280 vorher auch mit weniger fps und andern settings.



Ok danke! Dann werde ich das wohl mal probieren...

Ich bekomme nämlich trotz relativ hoher FPS 100-120 (Anzeige im Spiel) in BF4 das Low FPS Symbol angezeigt... Auch während das Symbol kommt bin ich in dem FPS Bereich. Das ganze passiert so wie es aussieht ab 60 Hz Server...
Der MSI Afterburner zeichnet dabei auch kurzzeitig (einzelne Peaks) maximale Werte von 100& Auslastung für GPU und 97% Auslastung CPU auf..

Folgendes System:
Benq XL2411 @ 144 Hz
Coolermaster 600w Silent pro m-600
Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC 4GB
Gigabyte ga970a ud3 am3+ atx
AMD Phenom II X6 1100t 3.3ghz so. AM3
Corsair 8GB kit PC-3 14900 DDR3-1866 CL9
Samsung SSD SSD 850 Pro 256GB
DirectX 12
Windows 10


----------



## Cleriker (3. Januar 2016)

Darf ich mal fragen warum du dem X6 nicht die oc-Sporen verpasst? Einfach den Multiplikator um zwei Stufen anheben und schauen obs dir was bringt. Wenn du magt kannst du noch den CPU-NB Takt anheben, der bringt viel. Bei dem musst du wahrscheinlich aber auch an der Spannung Hand anlegen.


----------



## RedStorm1988 (3. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen warum du dem X6 nicht die oc-Sporen verpasst? Einfach den Multiplikator um zwei Stufen anheben und schauen obs dir was bringt. Wenn du magt kannst du noch den CPU-NB Takt anheben, der bringt viel. Bei dem musst du wahrscheinlich aber auch an der Spannung Hand anlegen.



Weil ich mich damit nicht auskenne und ich nichts kaputt machen möchte.. auch auf Dauer gesehen. 
Oder ist das mit einer Anleitung easy?


----------



## hugo-03 (3. Januar 2016)

RedStorm1988 schrieb:


> Ok danke! Dann werde ich das wohl mal probieren...
> 
> Ich bekomme nämlich trotz relativ hoher FPS 100-120 (Anzeige im Spiel) in BF4 das Low FPS Symbol angezeigt... Auch während das Symbol kommt bin ich in dem FPS Bereich. Das ganze passiert so wie es aussieht ab 60 Hz Server...
> Der MSI Afterburner zeichnet dabei auch kurzzeitig (einzelne Peaks) maximale Werte von 100& Auslastung für GPU und 97% Auslastung CPU auf..
> ...


ich könnte mir vorstellen das die cpu etwas bremst, ansonsten liegt es bei bf4 auch gern an zu schwachen server. ich selber kann auch nur selten gut auf 60hz server spielen wegen serverlag.


----------



## RedStorm1988 (3. Januar 2016)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> ich könnte mir vorstellen das die cpu etwas bremst, ansonsten liegt es bei bf4 auch gern an zu schwachen server. ich selber kann auch nur selten gut auf 60hz server spielen wegen serverlag.



So sieht das aus wenn ich auf einem 60 Hz Server BF4 zocke...


----------



## hugo-03 (3. Januar 2016)

RedStorm1988 schrieb:


> So sieht das aus wenn ich auf einem 60 Hz Server BF4 zocke...



so viel besser ist es bei meinen i7 auch nicht, wie ist es den mit gpu ? hast du mal gpu-z mit laufen lassen? gibt einen gute log funktion ich selber loge dann 0,3 sec takt um OC zu checken.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Januar 2016)

RedStorm1988 schrieb:


> Weil ich mich damit nicht auskenne und ich nichts kaputt machen möchte.. auch auf Dauer gesehen.
> Oder ist das mit einer Anleitung easy?


Ja, das ist sehr einfach. Kannst du mal unter Last, also im Spiel schauen mit welcher Spannung Dein X6 momentan läuft? CPU-Z reicht dafür. Ich tippe nämlich dass deine BIOS-Einstellungen noch auf Auto stehen und die CPU eh schon mehr als genug Saft fürs oc bekommt.


----------



## RedStorm1988 (3. Januar 2016)

So habe GPU-Z mal mitlaufen lassen. Hab im Programm selber alle max. Werte gespeichert (siehe Screenshot). Ein Log habe ich auch gemacht...

Beim zocken läuft der GPU mit 11,50 bzw. 11,63 V,
-GPU Temp. max. 69°
-GPU Load ganz oft in einzelnen Peaks auf hohe 90iger Werte bis 99/100%


----------



## koffeinjunkie (16. Januar 2016)

Als jemand der lange bei Nvidia war und nun AMD Karten nutzen konnte, habe ich gemerkt das die Karten eigentlich mehr Luft und Rechenleistung haben, es aber irgendwie an den Schnittstellen mangelt. Natürlich abgesehen vom Spielesupport. Bspw. Dragon Age Inquisition mit Direct X nicht so flüssig spielbar mit Ultra Einstellungen. Als Einsatz kam eine R9 290 Tri-X OC zum Einsatz und danach eine 290X Lightning. Durch umschalten auf Mantle waren bei beiden Karten erheblich mehr Leistung drin als wenn ein Auto plötzlich einen weiteren Gang hinzubekommen hätte.

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum Direct X nicht so weiterentwickelt wird das es keine Hindernisse gibt und quasi alle Möglichkeiten für beide Hersteller gegeben sind so das man das beste daraus machen kann.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Januar 2016)

Direct X 12 ist doch genau das was du da beschreibst!


----------



## Julian1303 (7. Februar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen warum du dem X6 nicht die oc-Sporen verpasst? Einfach den Multiplikator um zwei Stufen anheben und schauen obs dir was bringt. Wenn du magt kannst du noch den CPU-NB Takt anheben, der bringt viel. Bei dem musst du wahrscheinlich aber auch an der Spannung Hand anlegen.


Er muß die Spannung von NB und HT-Link nur auf Auto lassen, hab da auch nix angehoben dennoch läufts bei mir auf 2700 MHz statt 2000.


RedStorm1988 schrieb:


> Weil ich mich damit nicht auskenne und ich nichts kaputt machen möchte.. auch auf Dauer gesehen.
> Oder ist das mit einer Anleitung easy?


Machst nichts kaputt, mein 1090T läuft seit ewigen Zeiten bei 3,8GHz. AMD hatte beim 1100T eh eine etwas höhere Grundspannung angelegt, von daher läuft er nur mit Multiplikatorerhöhung locker bei 3,6GHz ohne Spannungserhöhung. Nur beim Ram verschenkst etwas, da die Phenom II ja nur bis 1600 einstellbar sind und du 1866er verwendest. Das kannst aber auch durch Erhöhung des Referenztaktes etwas angeheben. 
ich schreib dir mal die Werte meines Systems auf:

1090T: Multiplikator 17x Referenztakt 225 = 3825 MHz (Spannung glaub auf 1,385 V angehoben)
NB + HT-Link: Multi 12x  Referenztakt 225 = 2700 MHz
Ram: im BIOS auf 1600 eingestellt x Ref. 225 = 1800 MHz.
Wenn du Fragen hast PM helf da gern weiter.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (17. April 2016)

@Cleriker
Ich dachte Mantlefunktionen sollen noch weiter in Direct X einfließen denn in Dragon Age I bspw. konnte ich zwischen Direct und Mantle auswählen. Mit Direct X war das eine Katastrophe und mit Mantle ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. 

Wie kann Mantle dann bitte Direct X sein wenn ich im Spiel die Option zwischen beiden habe?


----------



## Cleriker (17. April 2016)

Du hattest die Wahl zwischen direct x 11 und Mantle. Durch Mantle wurde Microsoft genötigt direct x 12 zu entwickeln welches sich ähnlich verhält.

Dein einziger Fehler war es nicht zwischen direct x 11 und 12 zu unterscheiden.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (18. April 2016)

@Cleriker
Okay jetzt ist das verständlicher. Das das soviel ausmachst ist ja wahnsinn. Danke für die Info.


----------

